# Vos Animaux > Chiens >  Un nouveau chapitre...

## lénou

est en train de s'ouvrir... 
2 mois tout juste hier que ma Utah est partie, c'est si proche et ça me semble si loin déjà... Ma grande bouclée me manque tant... Il me fallait me projeter à nouveau pour ne pas sombrer... Je sors enfin la tête hors de l'eau... Pré-visite en vue de l'adoption ce dimanche à 16h
A suivre, rien n'est fait, je n'en dis donc volontairement pas plus pour le moment...

----------


## N'Gorongoro

C'est bien de donner sa chance a un autre. J'ai mis deux ans avant de pouvoir réadopter tout en me disant que ca ne changerait rien mais qu'au moins un autre sortirait de la misere. Sans jamais les oublier, on démarre une nouvelle histoire a chaque fois.

----------


## bb38

J'ai perdu Oslow en Mai 2015 à l'âge de 17 ans, il vivait avec ALizée 10 ans.
Je me suis dit, elle a vécu 8 ans avec un autre chien, elle s'ennuie.... je reprends un chien, ce que j'ai fait en Août 2015 soit 3 mois après le décès d'Oslow.
Tout va bien ALizée et Lasko (le petit nouveau) s'entendent bien, on fait de bonne balade, des jeux, baignade, câlins, amours....
Août 2016, Alizée décède dans son sommeil à l'âge de 11 ans malgré une bonne santé
Là, je dis STOP, pas prête à prendre un 2ème chien, j'ai dû mal a accepter le départ d'Alizée, je pleure encore beaucoup
Pour l'instant, je profite de Lasko et on verra avec le temps
En tout cas, c'est sûr que ça sera aussi une nouvelle adoption d'un refuge  :: 

Ce qui est sûr c'est que l'on ne remplace pas nos chiens, c'est une nouvelle histoire, un nouveau départ et pour nous et pour le chien adopté... Et nos loulous disparut on ne les oublient JAMAIS, ils sont à jamais dans notre coeur et notre esprit 

On attends les nouvelles de ce nouveau chapitre....

----------


## D-elphine C

je te souhaite de la réussite pour cette adoption ou si ça ne marche pas pour une autre
c'est parfois culpabilisant (des gens qui pensent qu'on va vite et qu'on remplace) mais c'est tellement important pour eux comme pour nous

----------


## monloulou

Super lénou ! Utah restera unique, elle vous manquera toujours. Ce n'est pas pour combler un vide mais combler d'amour un loulou en manque. Je vous souhaite ainsi qu'à monsieur d'avoir le coup de foudre mutuel et de commencer une nouvelle belle histoire. Allez, on attend de vos nouvelles

----------


## lénou

Oh que oui, ma Utah restera unique, tout comme Dolly, la chienne de mon enfance, 18 ans de fidélité, puis comme Cannelle, adoptée avant Utah mais que je n'ai eu que 8 mois à mes côtés pour cause de tumeur foudroyante de la rate... :-(
A jamais dans mon coeur toutes les 3!...

----------


## Saigure

Toutes mes pensées à ta Utah.  
Et à une belle histoire, différente mais tout aussi forte avec une autre compagne que tu rendras heureuse.

----------


## Amandine Stane Murphy

On m'a beaucoup dit que j'allais trop vite pour adopter Heïdi quand Stane est décédée, moi aussi ça m'a paru rapide, Stane est décédée le 23 juin, on et descendu chercher Heïdi le 2 juillet alors qu'on s'est décidé le mardi 30 juin à dire oui.
Encore plus bizarre, mon amie m'a proposée Heïdi, le lendemain du décès de Stane (le soir de son incinération, alors que 3h avant je disais à mon frère que je ne voulais pas reprendre de chien, juste profiter de la vieillesse de Murphy en chien unique). Elle a eu le courage de le faire lorsque la chienne lui a été ramené à l'élevage, elle savait qu'Heïdi était mon coup de coeur depuis sa naissance, et même si j'ai dit non de suite, elle a un peu insisté avec un ami en m'envoyant des photos (je ne savais pas à la base de quelle chienne il s'agissait,enfin si au fond de moi je le sentais, c'est bizarre à expliquer), et elle a eu raison. 

C'était un signe du destin,mon coup de coeur depuis bébé, que je suivais depuis sa naissance via le profil fb de son propriétaire, qui revient à l'élevage quand Stane nous quitte... 

Je n'étais pas spécialement prête à reprendre un bull, et au final ce n'est que du bonheur. 

Plein de bonheur à toi dans ta nouvelle aventure.

----------


## lénou

Merci!
Sachez juste que je ne verrai pas la prétendante (oui, c'est une demoiselle) car elle se trouve loin du Pas-de-Calais. En effet, tout comme pour mon doux papillon Cannelle et ma grande bouclée Utah, il s'agit d'une adoption/coup de coeur, via le net, amplifié par le peu de chance qu'a cette Miss d'être adoptée: on ne se refait pas!
Cannelle était inscrite sur la liste noire d'un refuge/fourrière de l'Aisne pour cause de surnombre, car timide et effacée dans son box, Utah, quant à elle, dépérissait au sein d'une association en région parisienne(plus aucun poil autour du cou) car au milieu d'autres loulous et elle n'avait aucun succès malgré la rareté de sa race car stérilisée! ...
Dans le cas présent, Rosi, c'est ainsi qu'elle se nomme, petit bout de 8 kg ( je respecte ce critère du gabarit que je me suis fixée) mais qui a tout d'une grande car sportive et randonneuse, fait partie de cette race qui n'a aucun succès, qui est même parfois martyrisée avant son abandon, puis qui croupit en refuge, voire en pension durant toute sa vie, dans le meilleur des cas.
Cette pré-visite a juste lieu pour vérifier si je suis, nous sommes aptes, à accueillir cette crevette.
La suite au prochain épisode;-)

----------


## N'Gorongoro

Bien sur ! Elle ignore encore combien elle sera soignée et aimée. Mon chien vient d'un refuge du sud (via une asso sur internet) : un retour d'adoption parce que les gens n'ont pas eu la patience. Mais quel amour de chien, redoutant toujours l'abandon sans doute. Son rappel est quasi naturel, il ne me quitte pas. Depuis 2 ans, il ne s'est révélé qu'au bout de six mois, réservé il me regarde comme pour m'observer ! Je passe sur ses gros défauts,  partie intégrante de sa personnalité. Le soir de son arrivée, ne me connaissant pas il a voulu me bouffer lorsque je tentais de lui mettre du collyre ! Aujourd'hui il a tellement confiance que je le soigne sans probleme. La confiance est la clef du lien qui se crée entre un adopté adulte et l'humain. C'est long mais tellement réconfortant. Certains chiens ne se donnent pas au premier venu, il faut du temps pour se connaitre, tout dépend du passé subi.

----------


## majoliemeute

Oh Lenou.... je te souhaite beaucoup de bonheur avec Rosi  :: 

La plaie causée par le départ de ma Boulette saigne toujours ... je pleure encore souvent...mais comme toi j avais eu besoin de repartir de l avant avec une belle nouvelle histoire..

----------


## lénou

Ça y est, après une pré-visite positive, l'association espagnole valide la future adoption :: 
Ce coup de coeur a été possible grâce à Loupiotte 21 qui se démène énormément pour ses protégés espagnols!  :: 
Reste à attendre les résultats des tests ciblant une éventuelle maladie méditerranéenne.

----------


## Daysie433

:: *merci lénou pour Rosi, je vous souhaite tout le bonheur du monde*

----------


## lénou

Merci à tous, ça me touche!

----------


## to.

pour me répéter, je suis tres heureuse pour vous deux.

----------


## lénou

Merci beaucoup pour vos pensées, ça me touche sincèrement... ::

----------


## lénou

Quel coup reçu sur la tête ce samedi 31 à 19 h, l'onde de choc a même traversé tout mon corps!...
Craquer, s'effondrer mais ensuite tenter de surmonter sa douleur pour le réveillon puis pour le jour de l'an mais saigner intérieurement... Je me voyais déjà tellement avec Mély à mes côtés, je commençais à décompter, toute enjouée et heureuse à l'idée de l'accueillir enfin ce samedi 14 janvier... J'étais sur un petit nuage très doux, très agréable, j'avais renoué avec le bonheur bien difficile à retrouver après le départ de ma Utah. Tout était prêt!
Quel vide m'a envahi, je ne pouvais pas replonger, rien que pour Utah et pour Mély qui m'avait redonné le goût de vivre!...
Alors j'ai pensé à une petite bouille que j'avais vu sur le net courant décembre, mais que j'avais regardé de loin car j'étais engagée pour Mély et je n'avais d'yeux que pour ma crevette! 
Cette petite bouille, sauvée d'un gourbi espagnol, m'avait attirée plus que les autres, parce que... bouclée! Je pensais l'aider comme les autres et selon mes moyens en lui cherchant des adoptants...
J'ai retrouvé la trace de ce "petit flocon", un peu plus grand que prévu (12,7kg), mais dont le regard me transperce! Lien étrange avec Utah car frisée et Mély car espagnole... 
Cette demoiselle a aux alentours de 2 ans, un chien d'eau espagnol, toute douce... Nieves, c'est son nom pour le moment, se trouve en FA dans l'Aisnes, arrivée en France le 17 décembre! (date à laquelle Mély avait failli nous rejoindre!...)
Après discussion et réflexion, j'ai envoyé le dossier de demande d'adoption. Je me relève et je reprends espoir en 2017.
Croisez tout pour que ça fonctionne, pour que l'adoption puisse aboutir! Merci à tous!
Voici la miss:

----------


## manou 851

Jolie fille !! l'opposé d'Utah.
 un bo regard !! 
On croise les doigts !

----------


## lili2000

Bravo Lénou !
Il a un post ici ?
sinon, tu as un autre lien pour qu'on connaisse son histoire ?

----------


## corinnebergeron

C'est MELY qui te l'envoies. 

Je ne connaissais pas du tout cette race, vraiment très  jolie. Elle a un bon regard.

----------


## superdogs

> ..................................................  ..................................................  ....................................
> *Cette petite bouille, sauvée d'un gourbi espagnol, m'avait attirée plus que les autres, parce que... bouclée! Je pensais l'aider comme les autres et selon mes moyens en lui cherchant des adoptants...
> J'ai retrouvé la trace de ce "petit flocon", un peu plus grand que prévu (12,7kg), mais dont le regard me transperce! Lien étrange avec Utah car frisée et Mély car espagnole... 
> Cette demoiselle a aux alentours de 2 ans, un chien d'eau espagnol, toute douce... Nieves, c'est son nom pour le moment, se trouve en FA dans l'Aisnes, arrivée en France le 17 décembre! (date à laquelle Mély avait failli nous rejoindre!...)
> *
> Après discussion et réflexion, j'ai envoyé le dossier de demande d'adoption. Je me relève et je reprends espoir en 2017.
> Croisez tout pour que ça fonctionne, pour que l'adoption puisse aboutir! Merci à tous!
> Voici la miss:


Il arrive que parfois, dans la vie, on se dit qu'il y a des "signes"..  je croise tout pour toi ....

----------


## mantoinette78

je croise les doigts pour toi, les chiens d'eau espagnoles sont en quelques sortes des caniches moyens et la douceur du regard de "Nieves" parle pour elle

----------


## mantoinette78

Le chien d'eau espagnole est en quelque sorte un caniche moyen et la douceur de regard de Nieves  parle pour elle. Je croise les doigts pour toi

----------


## lénou

Merci à tous! :: 



> Il a un post ici ?


Pas ici non.
Mais sur ce site:
http://celtiques-levriers-et-cie.vpw...tion-en-france
Et facebook:



> Nieve chienne d'eau espagnol recherche sa vraie famille.
> 
>  Elle arrive ce week end.
>   Nieve est une jeune louloute qui a été sortie d'un gourbi, prise en  charge par la Fondation Benjamin Mehnert à Séville (photos de son  sauvetage à aujourd'hui).
>  Nieve était infestée de parasites, la Fondation a été obligée de la tondre, le petit manteau est de rigueur actuellement.
>  Nieve est douce, gentille et proche de l'humain.
>  Un peu réservée de par son passé.

----------


## lénou



----------


## lili2000

Elle a l'air adorable, j'espère que çà va se faire 

Tu as la possibilité d'aller la voir ?

----------


## lilyssie

Qu'elle est belle! 
C'est pas la race des chiens des Obama?

----------


## lili2000

Obama, c'est le chien d'eau Portugais mais c'est vrai qu'ils se ressemblent  ::

----------


## Daysie433

*elle est magnifique et quel doux regard*  :: 
*je croise les doigts pour que ta demande aboutisse 

quelques détails sur la race :

*Chien d'eau espagnol
Race de chiens



Le chien d'eau espagnol, surnommé « Chien turc », est une race de chien utilisée comme chien de chasse et chien de berger, originaire d'Espagne. Sa présence en Espagne est très ancienne, la race est très présente en Andalousie. Wikipédia




*Nom scientifique :* Canis lupus familiaris


*Espérance de vie :* 10 à 14 ans


*Origine :* Espagne


*Caractère :* Athlétique, Diligent, Loyal, Intelligent, Affectueux, Facile à dresser


*Poids :* Femelle: 1418 kg, Mâle: 1822 kg


*Taille :* Femelle: 3848 cm, Mâle: 4252 cm

http://www.chien.com/races-de-chiens...pagnol-273.php


s'apparente aux pulis ou aux barbets

----------


## lénou

> Tu as la possibilité d'aller la voir ?


Si mon dossier est accepté, certainement. Mais rien n'est fait pour le moment.
Y croire pour avancer car Mély hante toujours ma tête! J'essaie de ne pas penser à cette fatalité et à ses derniers instants (mais ma crevette a été tuée sur le coup)...




> *quelques détails sur la race :*


Merci Daisy, je découvre totalement!

----------


## D-elphine C

Lénou tu n'as pas peur que le fait qu'elle soit réservée puisse poser pb puisque tu es en appart ?
j'espère que ça pourra coller, elle  a l'air très douce mais aussi peureuse. le bon point c'est qu'elle est en FA et ils peuvent bien la tester.
je te souhaite bonne chance dans ta démarches

----------


## lénou

Logiquement c'est réservée comme Mély mais pas craintive.
Je fais confiance à l'association qui ne me la confiera pas s'ils estiment que Nieve ne sera pas épanouie à nos côtés. Je te remercie de t'en inquiéter Delphine. :: 
Pas de nouvelles pour le moment, ils ont des arrivées ce week-end et doivent être débordés.

----------


## lénou

A vrai dire, je manque un peu d'énergie, je préfère attendre pour le  moment. Je me sens vidée... Tant que le 14 ne sera pas passé...

----------


## D-elphine C

> Logiquement c'est réservée comme Mély mais pas craintive.
> Je fais confiance à l'association qui ne me la confiera pas s'ils estiment que Nieve ne sera pas épanouie à nos côtés. Je te remercie de t'en inquiéter Delphine.
> Pas de nouvelles pour le moment, ils ont des arrivées ce week-end et doivent être débordés.


je ne pensais pas du tout au fait qu'elle soit malheureuse chez toi, mais je sais que des chiens réservés (pour moi ça veut dire quand même craintifs) peuvent avoir des pb en laisse en extérieur, avec le stress ils peuvent par exple ne pas faire leurs besoins.
mais le fait d'être en FA est quand même un très bon point car ils peuvent vraiment la connaître.
c'est clair qu'avec les fêtes et s'ils ont des animaux à gérer ils doivent avoir du boulot, ça va venir, les émotions que tu as eues sont dures à gérer

----------


## Gretel

je suis une heureuse propriétaire de chiens d'eau espagnols, dont l'une blanche aussi a été adoptée sur Rescue, ce sont des chiens adorables, qu'il faut mettre en confiance le plus souvent, mais sans agressivité du tout ; j'ai aussi des chiens courants adoptés pour la plupart ( Iénou, on s'est croisées à une époque sur Cani-Seniors ) le rapport avec l'homme est à la base le même : chiens de travail dont on se débarrasse facilement mais la remise en confiance est plus facile avec les chiens d'eau, qui sont hyper-intelligents

----------


## lénou

> je ne pensais pas du tout au fait qu'elle soit malheureuse chez toi,  mais je sais que des chiens réservés (pour moi ça veut dire quand même  craintifs) peuvent avoir des pb en laisse en extérieur, avec le stress  ils peuvent par exple ne pas faire leurs besoins.


J'avais bien compris, Delphine  :: , mais l'association la note comme idéale pour une primo adoption depuis son arrivée en FA. Mais de toute manière je n'ai pas de nouvelles... Je ne relancerai pas, pas la force pour le moment... Le 14 est dans ma tête.




> je suis une heureuse propriétaire de chiens d'eau espagnols, dont l'une  blanche aussi a été adoptée sur Rescue, ce sont des chiens adorables,  qu'il faut mettre en confiance le plus souvent, mais sans agressivité du  tout ; j'ai aussi des chiens courants adoptés pour la plupart ( Iénou,  on s'est croisées à une époque sur Cani-Seniors ) le rapport avec  l'homme est à la base le même : chiens de travail dont on se débarrasse  facilement mais la remise en confiance est plus facile avec les chiens  d'eau, qui sont hyper-intelligents


 Merci pour ce témoignage Gretel. ::

----------


## superdogs

> A vrai dire, je manque un peu d'énergie, je préfère attendre pour le  moment. Je me sens vidée... Tant que le 14 ne sera pas passé...


C'est bien normal ; laisse toi le temps d'absorber le choc, et peut être même après le 14, si tu poursuis ton projet avec Nieves, la crevette restera encore présente pour un moment
 ::

----------


## lénou

Je me suis tout de même lancée ce matin: j'ai eu longuement au bout du fil Laëtitia Ribot, Présidente de l'association.
Nous n'accueillerons pas Nieve chez nous, en effet, la miss se défoule en permanence chez sa FA dans un terrain de 5000 m2! Elle revit et s'éclate sans cesse avec ses compagnons canins. Une petite bouclée qui ne s'épanouirait donc pas à nos côtés!
Nous patienterons et attendrons la compagne qui nous correspondra.

----------


## mantoinette78

Dur, dur .......

----------


## Sydolice

L'heureuse très prochainement élue mais pour le moment inconnue sait se faire désirer ...

----------


## lénou

ça va, le moral est un peu meilleur, je suis confiante!
Laëtitia  Ribot fait vraiment le maximum pour trouver les loulous qui  correspondent au mode de vie des adoptants et elle prend également en  compte le temps de deuil nécessaire pour Mély que j'avais déjà dans la  peau.  

Je n'oublie pas "Loupiotte 21", formidable et dévouée bénévole qui aide énormément certaines associations espagnoles et se charge du lien entre les associations et les adoptants. J'ai croisé ma Mély grâce à Loupiotte, je ne l'oublierai jamais! :: Loupiotte qui se faisait une telle joie de cette adoption...  ::

----------


## D-elphine C

ça va venir, il faudra juste l'appeler Désirée car au moins on est sûr qu'elle l'aura été.
, c'est bien de pas se précipiter mais de ne pas renoncer

----------


## confetti

Une petite perle se prépare et  vous attend quelque part ......

----------


## lénou

Peut être Noa, chienne d'eau espagnole couleur chocolat, d'environ 4 ans, beaucoup plus calme que Nieve. Rien de certain, nous attendons de savoir si la miss pourrait s'épanouir à nos côtés. A suivre!
Noa avant et après la tonte.

----------


## mantoinette78

Pas contente d' avoir été tondue

----------


## lénou

Obligatoire car Laëtitia m'expliquait que les chiens d'eau vivent au fond des bergeries et sont infestés de parasites qui creusent des galeries dans leur peau...

----------


## D-elphine C

> Pas contente d' avoir été tondue


c'est clair, regard de tueuse




> Obligatoire car Laëtitia m'expliquait que les chiens d'eau vivent au fond des bergeries et sont infestés de parasites qui creusent des galeries dans leur peau...


vas expliquer ça à une princesse bouclée

----------


## superdogs

A suivre Lénou ; une chose est certaine, c'est que l'heureux(se) élu (e) sera aimé (e). Prends ton temps, et tu sauras quand ce sera faisable :il n'y aura aucun doute sur le caractère, ni sur rien du tout .......

----------


## lénou

J'ai déposé quelques affaires d'Utah dans un refuge aujourd'hui (les  médicaments, entre autres, reste de croquettes, alèses), dur-dur, je  n'avais pas encore réussi et j'ai annulé le rendez-vous vétérinaire Mély  prévu la semaine prochaine... Il le fallait... :-(

----------


## superdogs

::

----------


## mantoinette78

Bon courage pour demain, qui ne sera pas hélas  ce qu'il aurait du être

----------


## lénou

J'ai le coeur bien triste aujourd'hui... ::

----------


## superdogs

Petit MP plein de pensées... tu n'es pas seule, même si ton coeur est malheureux.

----------


## bridgetdrome

Tendre pensée pour vous Lénou de ma Drome enneigéeBrigitte.

----------


## lénou

Hommage à une petite crevette qui devait arriver aujourd'hui. Nous ne t'oublierons pas! <3

----------


## lénou

Noa a été adoptée par sa FA: la miss les a conquis!

----------


## nat34

Décidément, elle ou il se fait bien désirer ton nouvel arrivant.

----------


## lénou

Peut-être Lenka, petite Podenca arrivée samedi 7 janvier en France mais qui ne s'entendait pas avec la chienne de sa nouvelle famille, famille qui a préféré s'en séparer... A suivre...

----------


## mantoinette78

Une petite Melly chocolat avec un aussi beau regard. Je croise les doigts

----------


## nat34

Je croise les doigts, et prépare tes lits, en bon lévrier elle adore le confort!!!!

----------


## Salemo

...et pourquoi ce gentil,petit chien proposé par Loupiotte...

http://www.rescue-forum.com/adoption...45/page-2.html

----------


## Gretel

Tous les chiens d'eau finissent par être tondus car ils ne perdent pas leurs poils, une ou deux fois par an, ma Gretel est le portrait de Noa ! franchement ce sont des chiens méconnus d'une grande douceur et intelligence, ma passion est les chines courants à longues oreilles mais je deviens "addict" aux frisés : proches de leur maître, moins fugueurs, peut-être aussi aboyeurs ...

----------


## lénou

> ...et pourquoi ce gentil,petit chien proposé par Loupiotte...
> 
> URGENT Rojo adorable loulou blessé, attaqué dans la rue (Grenade, Espagne)


La mère de mon compagnon a un petit Welsh Ignacio qui ne supporte pas les autres mâles malheureusement!... Comme ma belle-mère pourrait être amenée à nous garder notre future miss, je ne voudrais pas prendre de risques! En effet,  j'ai assisté à une bagarre qui m'a marquée lors d'une balade: mon compagnon a même été mordu en tentant de séparer les 2 chiens car Ignacio avait attrapé le pauvre loulou pacifique à la gueule!!!! J'ai offert des séances d'éducation pour Noël mais je ne voudrais pas tenter le diable et ne serais pas tranquille!...

----------


## lénou

Croisez tout!

----------


## lofred

Courage lenou je suis revenue sur rescue car j ai croisé un bouclé noir et j' ai pensé a utah je me suis dit il faut aller voir si lenou a passé le cap et j ai lu le post ! ! bientôt du bonheur c'est certain !!

----------


## nat34

Elle est belle miss Chocolatine.

----------


## Salemo

Elle a de belles oreilles !!

----------


## lénou

La réponse de l'association est arrivée: ils attendent l'avis de la famille d'accueil, mais Lenka semble trop vive pour une vie en appartement malheureusement...
  Je pense renoncer à une adoption pour le moment: trop d'émotions ces derniers mois à tel point que je multiplie les soucis de santé: à gérer avant toute chose!...

----------


## superdogs

> A suivre Lénou ; une chose est certaine, c'est que l'heureux(se) élu (e) sera aimé (e). *Prends ton temps, et tu sauras quand ce sera faisable* :il n'y aura aucun doute sur le caractère, ni sur rien du tout .......


Laisse toi aller à ton rythme...

----------


## Gominulimja

Bonjour nous avons lenka en accueil c est une jeune chienne active qui a besoin d autorité

----------


## lofred

Ah des nouvelles lenou !!  Cela veut dire quoi autorité ?

----------


## Gominulimja

C est une jeune chienne qui n a pas vraiment de base , il faut lui apprendre les choses et savoir lui dire non parce que madame testé notre autorité, donc il ne faut pas etre laxiste il faut lui montrer qui commande!

----------


## corinnebergeron

L'éduquer quoi. Tous les chiens en ont besoin.

----------


## Gominulimja

Certains ont besoin de plus d autorité que d autres c est surtout qu elle essaie de nous faire céder en faisant sa pignoute et ses yeux de biche mais non on tient !!!

----------


## lénou

Merci pour ces précisions Gominulimja! ::  



- - - Mise à jour - - -

Il fallait que je "parle" d'Ignacio hier, le Welsh de ma belle-mère: il a rendez-vous chez Oncovet pour un scanner (où ma Utah a été suivie car clinique spécialisée en cancérologie dans le nord de la France... Je les ai d'ailleurs appelés aujourd'hui pour leur annoncer son décès, je n'avais pas encore eu le courage... :: ).
Gros problèmes de sinus: il s'étouffe la nuit... ::

----------


## Amandine Stane Murphy

Et pourquoi n'irais tu pas faire un tour au refuge de vermelles ou de thilloy les mofflaines, y a plein de supers pti loups là bas aussi.

----------


## lénou

Lenka risque un retour en Espagne car elle a tenté d'attaquer violemment les chats. ::

----------


## manou 851

Se serait pas plus simple de lui trouver une FA sans chats que de la renvoyer en Espagne ?
UN chien jeune a besoin de sorties, de jeux bien fatiguée le calme s'installe.
L'autorité tous les chiens en ont besoin pour connaître leur place.
Une fois prévenue : le charme opère moins malgré les yeux de p'tit malheureux.

----------


## Guidilei

Manou 851, C'est parce que l'asso ne trouve pas de FA qu'elle envisage un retour en Espagne.

----------


## lénou

En pleine réflexion pour l'accueil de Lenka après avoir eu la Présidente de l'association au bout du fil. Pour le moment, la demoiselle va certainement partir en pension en France (solution provisoire).
Je vous entends déjà me susurrer dans le coin de l'oreille de foncer, de ne pas hésiter! Sauf que la miss semble avoir un tempérament de feu malgré ses 8 kg!... 
Je me sentirais capable de tenter l'aventure car la miss semble très réceptive et intelligente, mais je ne suis pas seule: 
- un compagnon qui n'a aucune expérience canine et qui était fort réticent pour une adoption suite aux 10 mois de maladie de ma grande bouclée (et surtout tant que nous vivons en appartement en tout cas, mais j'étais parvenue à le rassurer) 
- et mes parents qui accepteraient de prendre le relai les jeudis et vendredis car je travaille exceptionnellement à 50 km de chez moi ces jours-là et parce que, malgré mes recherches, je n'ai pas trouvé de solutions de garde idéale ces jours-là ou alors ponctuellement uniquement...
Voilà pour quelles raisons je cherchais une "adoption sereine".
Maintenant, apprendre que Lenka risque de regagner l'Espagne si aucune solution n'était trouvée me fend le coeur...

----------


## nat34

De l'autorité avec un lévrier ?

----------


## Guidilei

Plus qe d'autorité un chien a besoin qu'on lui apprenne comment il doit se comporter (d'autant plus quand il n'a jamais connu la vie en famille). Mais la priorité c'est de créer une relation de confiance avec lui.

L'environnement, l'éducation jouent beaucoup sur le comportement. 
Mon podounet m'a appris que l'autorité ne servait à rien; qu'il fallait être à l'écoute de son chien et non vouloir lui imposer des choses qu'il ne COMPRENAIT pas (non non, un chien têtu ça n'existe pas, un chien qui ne comprend pas par contre oui). Les Podencos ont une réputation  (fausse) de primitifs qui ne s'eduquent pas. Et pourtant avec de la douceur et en les respectant (out les punitions qui n'apprennent rien d'autre que la crainte) ils sont tout aussi à l'écoute que les autres ...

----------


## nat34

Ouf, je ne suis pas seule...

----------


## Amandine Stane Murphy

combien de chiens sont incompris parce que l'humain veut asseoir une autorité, alors qu'ils demandent juste que leurs besoin soient respectés ??? 

Combien d'humains pensent encore en 2017, à l'heure d'internet qu'un chien a absolument besoin de courir des heures pour se fatiguer, alors que des balades où il sentira 2345654232 odeurs, des activités intellectuelles comme chasser sa bouffe :cachée dans la maison, jetée sur un tapis de fouille si c'est des croquettes ou dans l'herbe, des séances de clicker, des occupations apaisantes style kong font la majorité du boulot et permettent d'avoir un chien bien dans ses pattes...

combien d'humains croient encore à la dominance du chien, comme si le chien se réveille le matin avec une seule envie prendre le pouvoir de la maisonnée (mais du coup, pkoi l'humain s'enquiquine avec un être qui cherche juste à prendre sa place et faire régner l'ordre au dessus de lui? moi franchement, j'prendrai pas le risque de me retrouver avec un être supérieur qui me vire de chez moi après avoir changer les serrures... )

Bref, combien de chiens ratent la chance d'adoption de leur vie, parce que des gens qui se disent pro du chien ne sont pas capables de les analyser correctement?

----------


## lénou

Je ressens l'envie de me lancer, ma petite voix intérieure qui me  démange!... Le seul obstacle concerne les jeudis et vendredis car je ne  voudrais pas imposer une contrainte à mes parents surtout durant les  1ères semaines!...

----------


## nat34

Discute avec tes parents pour savoir.

----------


## manou 851

L'autorité ce n'est pas la violence.
Un chien doit connaître ses limites. Quand c'est NON bah c'est non.
Vous parler comme des citadins. J'ai des jacks avant l'apaisement du kong avec croquettes ou patée la grande balade ou la séance de jeu est nécessaire à son équilibre. sollicite son instinct de chasseur mais sou contrôle et tout cela en confiance pas en tyrannie.

----------


## corinnebergeron

Et pourquoi ne pas la laisser seule deux jours ?

Autorité ... yeux de biche ... je n'aime pas le discours. Surtout en effet avec ces races de chiens. Et ceux-ci qui sortent d'un contexte difficile. Il ne faut pas faire toute une affaire de ce qu'un animal tente d'obtenir quelque chose. On peut dire non, ne pas donner (je pense à ma vieille beagle qui tous les matins me fait les yeux doux devant l'armoire de l'entrée pour une deuxième friandise ... et me les fera jusqu'au jour de sa mort ... ce n'est pas un refus d'autorité ! je lui dis non et elle s'en va !)

Pas OK chats c'est tout autre chose.

----------


## Gominulimja

Vous n aimez pas mon discours certes mais nous avons un podenco donc ce n est pas comme si nous n avions aucune expérience avec cette race. Il lui faut le bon environnement , et oui de l autorité car elle cherche a connaitre les limites

----------


## D-elphine C

en même temps je serais très méfiante à ta place Lénou, si par malheur tu la prends et que le 1er sentiment de l'asso s'avère exacte ça sera difficile à vivre. 
là ce qui t'ennuie (et ça se comprend) c'est de savoir qu'elle risque de repartir en Espagne. (Gominulimja vit avec elle, il la connaît quand même un peu mieux que ceux qui disent que n'importe quel chien s'adapte à n'importe quelle situation du moment qu'il est compris)

certains chiens ont besoin d'être cadrés et de bcp de fermeté, de rabâcher et de ne rien lâcher, c'est pas de la dominance c'est leur façon d'être, certains chiens ne peuvent pas vivre en appartement et le comprendre c'est les respecter. 
Ne pas leurs imposer notre façon de vivre sous prétexte qu'ils peuvent s'adapter si on y met de la bonne volonté.
les chiens ne sont pas tous fait dans le même moule.

après je comprends que c'est une situation délicate, tu vois en chaque chien un potentiel compagnon.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

tu as des chats Lénou ?

----------


## Amandine Stane Murphy

> L'autorité ce n'est pas la violence.
> Un chien doit connaître ses limites. Quand c'est NON bah c'est non.
> Vous parler comme des citadins. J'ai des jacks avant l'apaisement du kong avec croquettes ou patée la grande balade ou la séance de jeu est nécessaire à son équilibre. sollicite son instinct de chasseur mais sou contrôle et tout cela en confiance pas en tyrannie.


Niveau chien actifs j'ai également de quoi faire avec les bulls, et je suis bien heureuse d'avoir des chiens qui savent se canaliser autrement qu'avec des balades et des jeux de poursuites/chasses. Quand le chien commence à déclarer des soucis articulaires et qu'on n'a plus la possibilité de lui faire faire des balades de 4h, on est bien content qu'il sache faire autre chose pour se fatiguer .

bref c'est pas le sujet, mais il serait temps que les mentalités évoluent, et que les gens arrêtent de croire que courir/balader est la seule façon de fatiguer un chien.

----------


## corinnebergeron

Et qu'il faut impérativement les fatiguer pour qu'ils soient cool ...

Je réalise à quel point j'ai de la chance de ne "récupérer" que des chiens qui s'estiment très heureux de passer pas mal de temps dans leur corbeille et auquel il ne manque que la faculté de lire un bon livre !

----------


## dedel

après il y a aussi des chiens qui ont réellement besoin de courir et de se défouler à fond pour être bien. Ils ont besoin d'autres stimulations c'est sûr mais elles ne leur suffiront pas.
Comme chez les humains en fait, il faut juste être assez ouvert pour voir ce qui convient à chaque individu, indépendamment de ce que l'on voudrait et de ce que l'on connait

----------


## Guidilei

> Niveau chien actifs j'ai également de quoi faire avec les bulls, et je suis bien heureuse d'avoir des chiens qui savent se canaliser autrement qu'avec des balades et des jeux de poursuites/chasses. Quand le chien commence à déclarer des soucis articulaires et qu'on n'a plus la possibilité de lui faire faire des balades de 4h, on est bien content qu'il sache faire autre chose pour se fatiguer .
> 
> bref c'est pas le sujet, mais il serait temps que les mentalités évoluent, et que les gens arrêtent de croire que courir/balader est la seule façon de fatiguer un chien.


D'autant que l'excitation amène l'excitation, que la dépense physique amène l'endurance donc un besoin toujours plus grand pour dépenser  ....




Autorité : "L'autorité est le pouvoir de commander, d'obliger à quelque chose, d'être obéi. Elle implique une notion de légitimité."

Pas besoin de se montrer autoritaire pour mettre un cadre. Suffit de leur apprendre ce qu'ils peuvent faire et renforcer les comportements souhaités  (heureusement pour moi qui n'ai aucune autorité, d'ailleurs).
Privilégier une relation de confiance et préférer guider son chien que lui imposer sans qu'il ne comprenne ne fait pas de nos chiens des chiens sans cadre, rois ou que sais-je.

----------


## manou 851

J'ai adopté plusieurs chiens auprès d'association (cocker, beagle harrier et jack russel) et vécu avec des molosses de 80 kg.  Si l'approche et la compréhension est différente suivant les races. La main de fer dans le gant de velours. Les plus faciles sont quand même les molosses qui souhaitent faire plaisir à son maitre.
Le chien de chasse a le besoin (pour éviter les fugues) de mettre la truffe dans le vent.
Mon premier jack a fait quatre maitres en un an. Dur l'état spychologique mais cela fait 13 ans qu'on vit ensemble. Il m'a fallu gagner sa confiance maintenant il se promène en forêt sans laisse et sans partir après les odeurs de gibier. Sa copine est moins réceptive et bien elle reste en laisse malgré son regard implorant mais comme elle a du rappel que quand elle le veut bien (cela peut durer des heures) bah sa première punition c'est en laisse (chienne trouvée sur un parking de grande surface au passé inconnu) heureusement elle ne fugue plus. Je ne moleste pas mes chiens juste la voix tour à tour enjoleuse ou plus sèche.

----------


## lénou

Merci pour vos avis/conseils/expériences! :: 



> en même temps je serais très méfiante à ta place Lénou, si par malheur tu la prends et que le 1er sentiment de l'asso s'avère exacte ça sera difficile à vivre.


Je connais virtuellement la 1ère famille de Lenka, j'échangeais déjà avec elle avant l'arrivée du phénomène et j'ai suivi l'évolution de l'adoption.
 Nous nous téléphonons d'ailleurs demain soir pour faire le point. 
La raison de l'échec est liée à la présence de la 2ème chienne (conflits violents entre les 2), sinon, la famille est unanime: Lenka est adorable, câline, sait se poser lorsque tout le monde est calme, une image en voiture, intelligente.

Désolée, j'interromps mon message, je viens d'apprendre qu'Ignacio, le welsh de 3 ans de ma belle-mère est atteint d'un cancer des sinus incurable (il a passé un scanner chez Oncovet aujourd'hui (clinique spécialisée pour le suivi des cancers!...) ::

----------


## D-elphine C

purée 3 ans, c'est dingue si jeune !

pour lenka, j'ai vu que l'asso disait non au début, là les questions se posent car elle a attaqué les chats et qu'il faut finalement une solution de replis mais à la base ce n'était plus la chienne de le situation.
tu as des chats ? car si tu as des chiens, un accident arrive vite avec des chiens qui ne les aiment pas.

sinon y a aussi la solution de la prendre en FA mais c'est curieux de dire non au départ puis finalement (après incident) pourquoi pas.
en tout cas, tu feras ce que tu sens le mieux mais essayes quand même de ne pas "tenter" si tu as des doutes
bon courage

----------


## nat34

Vous n'êtes pas épargné décidément.
Tu es "fragile" en ce moment, prend le temps de réfléchir.

----------


## lili2000

Lénou : je suis vraiment désolée pour le Welsh de ta belle mère ...
3 ans c'est vraiment jeune, j'espère qu'il y a un traitement possible pour limiter sa propagation

----------


## mantoinette78

> Vous n'êtes pas épargné décidément.
> Tu es "fragile" en ce moment, prend le temps de réfléchir.


 + 1 hélas

----------


## Sydolice

En effet, puisque Lenka n'aura bientôt plus de FA, pourquoi ne pas proposer de la prendre dans ce cadre-là ?
C'est le meilleur moyen pour voir comment tout s'harmonise avec elle et cela lui donne une chance autre que la pension ou pire, le retour en Espagne. Si cela ne marche pas, au moins tu auras essayé ! 
Une fois chez toi, la balle sera dans son camp ...

----------


## Nyunyu

> lénou tu devrais peut etre rester sur ton idée première et faire un break, là tu essayes de te lancer sur tout ces chiens et cette accumulation d'echecs n'est pas bonne, ni pour toi, ni pour ton envie d'adoption, ni pour le futur heureux


Je pense pareil.
Si ca ne veut pas, c'est qu'il y'a une raison (c'est comme ca que je raisonne).

De plus, on te l'avait décrit comme non compatible avec votre cadre de vie actuel, donc je ne vois pas pourquoi maintenant ca serait finalement OK.

"Quand on a un doute, y'a pas de doute" est ma devise.

A ta place, je laisserai le projet de côté pour le moment. Profites-en pour t'aérer l'esprit, faire autre chose, et revenir sur le thème de l'adoption d'ici quelques jours, semaines ou mois.

----------


## lénou

L'annonce de la maladie d'Ignacio nous assomme. Le sinus gauche est totalement atteint et la tumeur gagne le droit, puis elle finira par se répandre derrière le cerveau, rien à faire!... Un traitement palliatif pour le moment. A part des soucis respiratoires la nuit, ce petit bout de chien est égal à lui même: vif, joueur, farceur!... Nous allons le voir demain. Tout ira certainement très vite, les vétérinaires aux-mêmes sont saisis!...
Ce petit bout à l'habitude de pencher la tête lorsqu'on lui parle. En fin d'année, je me souviendrai longtemps, ma belle-mère lui avait annoncé qu'il aurait bientôt une petite copine (Mély) et il avait incliné la tête... Un regard à faire fondre un iceberg!!!. Mély est morte, Ignacio est condamné: la loi des séries!!!...

Concernant Lenka, après un passage d'une journée en pension, elle a retrouvé une FA a Laval. Tout se passe bien avec les chiens apparemment. Je me sens incapable de prendre une décision censée pour le moment, je prends donc du recul dans l'immédiat!...

----------


## nat34

Bonne décision, prend ton temps et prend soin de toi.

----------


## lénou

Dimanche éprouvant...
Quel changement de comportement déjà, Ignacio, toi, si vif et si facétieux il y a à peine 1 mois encore!... Tu devrais avoir 4 ans le mois prochain... Cette tumeur fulgurante ne te permettra même pas d'atteindre cette date...
Tu nous laisses réellement sans voix et le coeur bien triste... 
Tu as tout de même réussi à nous faire sourire grâce à ton regard étonné se demandant pourquoi tu avais tous les droits aujourd'hui...

----------


## lili2000



----------


## mantoinette78

Le destin est bien dur et bien injuste

----------


## lénou

Oui, j'avoue que cette nouvelle épreuve est difficile à admettre...  :: 

Les nouvelles de Lenka sont positives: son passage en pension n'a heureusement duré qu'une journée. 
La demoiselle a ensuite été recadrée par les chiens de sa nouvelle FA et sa famille ne laisse rien passer: la Miss file donc droit!

----------


## lénou

La série noire canine continue!... :-(
Jocelyne, notre amie aveugle qui a accueilli un nouveau chien guide le 13 décembre: Jappeloup, impressionnant (50 kg) et très intelligent BA car son formidable Agip (compagnon de rando de ma Utah) un amour XX d' XGolden/Lab est réformé à 11 ans car, comble du sort: il perd la vue!...
Jappeloup, malheureusement qui a été élevé et éduqué par des hommes uniquement, a perçu la cécité de notre amie et la malmenait totalement, pas méchamment, mais en faisant 1000 bêtises: en lui volant tous ses repas, entre autres, ou en la faisant tomber 3 fois surtout, car distrait  par un enfant qui passait, par exemple. Il arrêtait alors brutalement de "travailler" et n'en faisait plus qu'à sa tête. Sa sécurité était en jeu. En présence de l'éducatrice, pendant les 15 jours d'adaptation, tout se passait bien, mais une fois seule ce grand loup ado dans la tête faisait le "sosot"! 
Il taquinait également sans cesse Agip que Jocelyne garde bien entendu et qu'elle a adopté, c'est son "garçon"adoré.
Le centre de chien guide a retiré Jappeloup à Jocelyne hier après 7 semaines passées chez elle. Notre amie est effondrée car c'est la première fois qu'elle subit un tel échec avec un chien guide et elle s'était énormément attaché à lui malgré ses mésaventures. Elle est effondrée, elle si forte habituellement, trop même à la limite, car ne s'autorisant aucune plainte, aucune faiblesse...
Mon compagnon qui avait le coup de coeur pour Jappeloup et qui "en pince" pour Inacio, le chien "condamné" de sa mère, est marqué par cette série... Utah, Mély, Inacio, Jappeloup... Et ne souhaite plus adopter pour le moment...Tant que nous sommes en appartement en tout cas...
Il ne serait pas contre l'idée d'être FA par contre: j'ai réussi à le convaincre en douceur... Je me dis que ça lui permettrait de reprendre confiance... Une chose est certaine, il faudra une demoiselle bien dans ses pattounes qui le séduise... Car j'avoue que je suis également marquée, ça commence à faire beaucoup!!! 
Mais en même temps, nous avons eu Inacio chez nous ce dimanche et ce petit bout me suivait partout dans l'appartement, adorable... ça me fendait le coeur d'imaginer que ça serait peut être la dernière fois que nous le voyions, mais j'ai réalisé aussi à quel point cette présence me manquait... Pas envie de me résigner...

----------


## Sydolice

Prendre une gentille mignonne en FA est une idée excellente qui ne peut apporter que du positif dans vos vies : la vôtre, celle des humains qui vous entourent et bien sûr et plus que tout, celle de la " gagnante à la loterie de la vie ", la future accueillie. Il y a tant de pauvres jolies qui ne peuvent être rapatriées des îles ou autres pays où règne la misère animale. 
En retour, elle apportera la joie, l'espoir ... le futur si est elle encore assez jeune. 
C'est une très bonne idée !

----------


## sylviana

Pourquoi tant que vous êtes en appartement? parce que finalement il n'y a guère moins de contraintes à avoir un chien en maison qu'en appart. A part l'absence de mitoyenneté au cas où le chien aboie quand il est seul (et encore, certaines maisons sont mitoyennes). 
Pour le reste, la domination inter espèces n'existe pas. Le chien guide de ton ami n'essayait donc pas de la dominer. Son caractère n'est juste pas compatible avec le job qui lui était demandé.

----------


## lénou

> Pourquoi tant que vous êtes en appartement?


Je n'ai trouvé aucune solution pour les jeudis et vendredis (à part mes parents qui vivent à 9 km), même sur le trajet du travail. Etant absente de 7h le matin à 18h30 le soir minimum (pas mieux pour mon compagnon), ça ne serait pas vivable pour un chien! 



> Son caractère n'est juste pas compatible avec le job qui lui était demandé.


Trop nerveux pour se concentrer en permanence pour le moment...

----------


## Aurélie 17

Tu vis vers où ? Peut être qu'un dog sitter pourrait venir faire la promenade du midi ? Parceque avec une maison le problème serait le même (a moins de lui laisser l'accès au jardin en ton absence avec les risques possibles).

La FA me paraît une bonne solution voir même faire FA relai (si tu penche plus pour les petits chiens je peux te conseiller une association mais c'est en rp je ne sais pas où tu es).

----------


## superdogs

Je comprends bien que tu sois en ce moment dans un état de pensée qui bloque une adoption. Mais, si je peux me permettre, quelle serait la différence pour une FA ? Toujours le problème de la journée longue, sans personne pour le jeudi et le vendredi.
Tu vois tout en noir en ce moment, et pour cause !! on le conçoit parfaitement.

Il y a des moments, quand ça ne veux pas, ça ne veux pas. Est ce qu'il ne serait pas plus "raisonnable" de laisser tourner la roue... et quand des moments moins douloureux et plus propices se présenteront, revoir calmement d'autres candidats ? Il y aura toujours, hélas, des loulous à aimer, qui ne demanderont qu'à recevoir, de la part de personnes apaisées...

Il ne faudrait pas que ton envie très légitime et compréhensible de donner se retourne contre toi, ton compagnon et un loulou, parce que quelque part, différents deuils ne sont pas faits... 

Ce n'est qu'un avis bien sûr... toi seule sera juge au final.  ::

----------


## lénou

> Pourquoi tant que vous êtes en appartement?


Plus simple en maison quand-même avec jardin en cas d'envie pressante du loulou. Et nous sommes quand-même dans un 47 m2: vraiment petit.




> Tu vis vers où ?


 Dans le Pas-de-Calais.



> Peut être qu'un dog sitter pourrait venir faire la promenade du midi ?


J'ai une solution possible mais qui serait ponctuelle avec un comportementaliste qui propose ce service, mais il vit à 20 km de chez nous et les tarifs seraient trop élevés sur du long terme. 
Je pourrais aussi déposer la demoiselle chez mes parents ces jours-là (ils vivent à 9 km, se trouvent sur mon trajet et sont d'accord), mais je dois donc uniquement cibler ma recherche vers une demoiselle facile, je ne peux pas me permettre de leur imposer un chien compliqué.




> Mais, si je peux me permettre, quelle serait la différence pour une FA ?


 Psychologiquement pour lui, si ça n'allait pas, il s'agirait d'une situation provisoire, pas sur le long terme et, à l'inverse, il pourrait être séduit et envisager l'adoption...




> Ce n'est qu'un avis bien sûr... toi seule sera juge au final.


 Pas de souci, je ne me précipite pas...

----------


## lénou

Visite chez nous dimanche dernier: pas la dernière j'espère! En tout cas nous ne t'oublierons pas Inacio!

----------


## Aurélie 17

La taille de l'appartement ne me choque pas du tout j'ai vécu pendant 2 an s avec un chien dans 25m carré. (Et il est vif) puis pendant quelques semaines avec 2 avant de déménager dans plus grand. La plupart du temps les chiens s'ils sont bien dépensé à l'extérieur sont posés en intérieur. La j'ai déménagé dans 65m carré et ça ne leur change rien c'est juste plus confortable pour nous d'avoir moins les chiens dans les pattes lol

Il y a les associations USA dogs bless you et Rev'animal qui ne sont pas très loin et ont des petits/moyens chiens en FA en ce moment ☺

----------


## superdogs

> Plus simple en maison quand-même avec jardin en cas d'envie pressante du loulou. Et nous sommes quand-même dans un 47 m2: vraiment petit.
> 
>  Dans le Pas-de-Calais.
> J'ai une solution possible mais qui serait ponctuelle avec un comportementaliste qui propose ce service, mais il vit à 20 km de chez nous et les tarifs seraient trop élevés sur du long terme. 
> Je pourrais aussi déposer la demoiselle chez mes parents ces jours-là (ils vivent à 9 km, se trouvent sur mon trajet et sont d'accord), mais je dois donc uniquement cibler ma recherche vers une demoiselle facile, je ne peux pas me permettre de leur imposer un chien compliqué.
> 
> *Psychologiquement pour lui, si ça n'allait pas, il s'agirait d'une situation provisoire, pas sur le long terme et, à l'inverse, il pourrait être séduit et envisager l'adoption...*
> 
>  Pas de souci, je ne me précipite pas...



Excuse moi, je n'avais pas compris..enfin si, mais je demandais pourquoi un chien en FA trouverait la journée moins longue qu'un adopté..  mais toi tu parlais de ton compagnon..bref, suis  ::  ?

----------


## sylviana

J'ai deux chiens dans 50 m2 et au départ ils étaient même quatre (et deux chats).

----------


## lénou

Merci pour les témoignages!  ::

----------


## lénou

J'ai sympathisé avec la nouvelle Présidente de l'association d'où venait ma Utah. Je donnais des nouvelles régulièrement et toute l'équipe a suivi son parcours. 
Logiquement, les adoptions ne sont autorisées qu'en région parisienne pour des raisons d'organisation, de logistique et de suivi. Mais grâce à ma Utah, le bureau s'est réuni et nous pourrons soit être FA, FALD (longue durée) ou adoptants. 
A suivre donc....
http://www.revesdechiens.fr/

----------


## Sydolice

Tu as vu un chien en particuliers qu'il te plairait d'accueillir ? 
Ou bien t'ont-elle parlé de toutous qui ont un besoin urgent d'une FA ?

----------


## lénou

J'avais vu Guinette, mais trop grande.
J'aurai des nouvelles cette semaine pour une demoiselle qui conviendrait.

----------


## Sydolice

Personnellement je craque complètement pour les petites royales bourbons ...

----------


## lénou

J'aurai des nouvelles aujourd'hui. ::

----------


## lénou

Je viens d'avoir la famille d'accueil de Guinette au téléphone, cette miss est tout ce que je recherche et a beaucoup de points communs avec ma Utah:
- n'aboie pas
- câline mais indépendante
- calme mais aime randonner
 Sauf le gabarit! 18 kg... Nous nous étions fixés 10 pour l'emmener partout....
Va falloir que j'essaie de convaincre mon compagnon...
Si vous avez des arguments sous la main, je suis preneuse...
http://www.revesdechiens.fr/?p=18392

----------


## chaoscilliation

8kg d'amour en plus !

----------


## lénou

Maxi 10 kg c'était pour:
Nous vivons dans un 47 m2 pour le moment (et sommes grands tous les 2!)  et j'avais regardé les paniers/sacoches vélo pour reprendre la rando  cyclo: 10 kg maxi. Et marquée par la maladie d'Utah... Impossible de la  porter à la fin: hyper frustrant de la laisser et de ne pas pouvoir  l'emmener dans des lieux qu'elle adorait...
Mais c'était la limite  aussi pour mon compagnon qui était réticent pour une adoption au départ, ne  voulant pas se bloquer pour bouger... 10 mois de sacrifices avec Utah...  Je le comprends..

----------


## nat34

Elle est loin de chez toi?
Une rencontre peut permettre de faire tomber des a prioris.
Sinon ma chienne de 30 kg va partout, voiture, restau, location etc etc.
Plus que la taille, c'est l'éducation et le comportement qui compte.

----------


## chaoscilliation

Pour la rando vélo, au lieu du panier, tu peux prendre une remorque ( comme celle pour les gosses, mais sans sièges ) et ça permet aussi d'y mettre vos affaires. Ça marche super bien. ^^
La taille de l'appartement, pour 8kg de plus, c'est pas important, si ce n'est que le panier va être un peu plus grand ( et encore ). Mais le chien, lui ne verra pas la différence. ^^

Et pour avoir des chiens au poids dans ces eaux là ( entre 10 et 23kg ), je peux t'assurer qu'ils passent partout et que quand je triche un peu pour les hôtels en disant qu'ils font tous 13kg, on nous dit toujours qu'il y a pas de soucis. ^^

----------


## lénou

Je rejoins vos avis: c'est plus l'éducation qui joue...
Oui, j'ai pensé à la remorque aussi...
Je vais tenter! Je ne veux juste pas agir égoïstement...

----------


## Nyunyu

Un chien de 40kg peut être beaucoup plus discret qu'un chien de 5kg.
Le poids et la taille comptent bien moins que le caractère  :Smile:

----------


## nat34

Pour le vélo tu changes d'option: elle court, il y a des systèmes d'attaches.
Bon évidemment, si vous faites 40 km....

----------


## chaoscilliation

Et puis, les réunionnais sont des crèmes et Guinette a l'air adorable et bien éduquée ( ça c'est pas toujours gagné avec eux ! xD ), testé et approuvé ici vu qu'il y en a trois ! Et RDC est une association avec le cœur sur la main, je suis passée par eux pour tous mes réunionnais rapatriés. 

Et tu n'agis pas égoïstement, si RDC a dit qu'ils pouvaient te la confier c'est qu'ils ont aussi étudié la chose de leur côté. Donc pas de doute qu'elle sera bien chez toi si tu la prends cette louloute !

----------


## Houitie

J'ai une chienne de 6kg et une de 22... Celle qui prend le plus de place dans la maison c'est la minus, elle est toujours dans mes pattes et aboie régulièrement. Hestia est bien plus discrète. J'étais contente d'avoir un petit modèle pour pouvoir la porter en balade si besoin et bien c'est hyper fatigant. Oui sur 1km c'est possible mais dès qu'on part en rando c'est compliqué. J'ai acheté un sac spécial mais je vais finir par acheter une poussette donc finalement ça ne change pas grand chose. 
Puis bon ses 8kg elle ne les a que dans ses oreilles d'abord  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Petit coussinet

Ahh les chats, mes premiers animaux ! 

Je pense que j'aurais toujours des chats et des chiens, j'aime bien, ils se complètent parfaitement je trouve. 
Samba, ma chatte de 10ans, c'est un peu mon âme soeur. On a une relation très fusionnelle. 

Sydolice, c'est bien toi qui a trouvé tes chatons en Grèce ? Je pensais à toi car je voulais ouvrir un post sur mon bénévolat fait dans une association en Grèce, qui soigne les chats errants, l'été il y un an (mais malheureusement j'ai changé de téléphone donc je n'ai plus les photos...  :Frown: ). J'ai essayé d'aider au maximum, tous les jours j'allais apporter eau et nourriture aux différents points de nourrissage, j'ai déparasité plus de 70 chats (j'avais le coup de main rapide et précis à la fin sur les chats craintifs !), j'ai même mis des gouttes dans les yeux d'un chat qui avait un coryza très sévère (yeux quasi clos depuis plus de un an...) mais qui n'était pas du tout sociable... j'avais mis en place toute une stratégie, je donnais de la pâtée à tous les chats sur une plateforme surélevée, et quand il était à portée de main, je l'attrapais par la peau du cou (il était tellement surpris qu'il s'est complètement laissé faire la première fois!) et je lui mettais les gouttes dans les yeux, le pus coulais tellement il y en avait... bon ça ne l'a pas soigné, j'ai pu lui en mettre 4 jours de suite, mais ça l'a peut-être soulagé un peu. On a donné des noms à tous les chats, celui là c'était Sherkhan. J'ai créé des amitiés avec des chats auxquels je pense souvent encore aujourd'hui, j'avais envie d'en ramener mais mes chats ne sont pas sociables avec les autres chats...
La présidente de l'association se démène, mais elle a aussi un travail à côté l'été (boutique touristique) donc j'avais pris la relève pour les deux semaines où j'ai apporté mon aide. Beaucoup de chats sont déjà stérilisés, ce qui est une bonne nouvelle ! Je lui ai promis que quand je serais vétérinaire (et peut-être même avant si les soins ne sont pas complexes), je viendrai aider pour les chats de l'île. Mon rêve c'est d'attraper Sherkhan et le soigner correctement, peut-être même de le ramener avec moi ? 

Luli tu as deux Maine Coon ? 

Lénou, c'est super j'espère que le zylkene aura un effet sur eux ! Caresses à Cahly et à Bosco qui a de la chance de courir comme un fou le matin !

----------


## Sydolice

Petit Coussinet, ton expérience m'intéresse beaucoup ! Où est situé cette association ? 
Moi je vais faire la même chose à Nauplie, à titre personnel mais c'est très dur.

----------


## mamandeuna

Le post de Bosco se transforme en protection des chats en Grèce  ::

----------


## lénou

Mon compagnon n'ayant plus de voiture de fonction, nous étions donc avec un seul véhicule, le mien, depuis 1 an. Ce dernier s'intéresse aux enchères depuis quelques temps, car indispensable pour se déplacer plus aisément pour sa société, les transports en commun ayant leurs limites... Il s'est donc lancé aujourd'hui et a finalisé l'achat! Première annonce qu'il m'a faite par texto: "j'ai choisi en fonction de Cahly et Bosco: la voiture pratique pour les emmener! Et effectivement!!!  ::  ::  ::  ::  :: 
Une belle Clio break 2 places avec THE coffre pratique: véhicule de société. Bah oui, pas besoin de plus pour ses déplacements, en plus elle est classe et surtout topissime pour emmener les toutous. ::  ::

----------


## manou 851

Quand je te dis que Mr Lénou a changé !!  vont être bien c'est la version longue de la clio.

----------


## lénou

Le grand jour, week-end, est arrivé. Zen je suis, ils vont être bien!  ::  ::

----------


## lénou

Incroyable la partie de jeu engagée par Cahly avec Bosco ce matin avant le départ!!! :: 
Moui, son petit doudou âne n'a plus de tête ni de queue, qui est le coupable alors qu'il avait résisté depuis l'arrivée de Cahly!  ::  ::

----------


## monloulou

Ils sont contents d'être en week-end sans parents  ::   :: 

Bon week-end zen lénou  ::

----------


## Sydolice

On va penser à tes loulous Lénou. Quand revenez-vous les chercher ? 
La Clio société c'est super parce qu'on ne voit pas qu'il y a des chiens dedans et qu'ils restent toujours à l'ombre.

----------


## lénou

Loulous  promenés 2 fois: avant le départ et avant d'arriver chez Anna, puis déposés, ils ont compris!... Bosco les 4 pattes en l'air pour se faire caresser: hyper rare, 2 pots de glue, mais franchement ils sont bien dans la maison avec un beau terrain, rien à voir avec une pension!
Tout dépend pour les récupérer: si nous sommes avant 21h chez Anna, nous les récupérons demain, sinon mon compagnon ira lundi dans la journée avec papa car ma voiture est restée là-bas.

----------


## monloulou

Bravo Bosco ! Te voilà à moitié rassurée, je pense qu'ils vont bien ronfler ce soir  ::

----------


## lénou

Non, pas à moitié monloulou. ::  au 3/4!  ::

----------


## Petit coussinet

> Petit Coussinet, ton expérience m'intéresse beaucoup ! Où est situé cette association ? 
> Moi je vais faire la même chose à Nauplie, à titre personnel mais c'est très dur.


Elle est située sur l’ile d’Hydra (une île sans voiture !). 

Si tu veux on peut en parler en mp si tu as des questions  :Smile:  
Oui c’est très dur... 


Trop chouette Lénou !! Ils vont être bien là bas  :Smile:  
Ah moi aussi quand je vais acheter une voiture ce sera en fonction des besoins des animaux !

----------


## manoe

Trop contente pour Cahly, Bosco et aussi lénou  ::

----------


## mamandeuna

On attend des nouvelles des deux abandonnés...  :: 
J'ai cherché un sujet pour faire salon sur ta discussion, mais bon, de quoi parler... du grand n'importe quoi des transports de la capitale entre gilets jaunes et casseurs du samedi... ::  (les pilleurs on ne les voit plus, trop de policiers...  :: ).

----------


## mamandeuna

Ah si, je vais faire salon pour demander une solution de garde pour Titus. Si quelqu'une connait un spécialiste des Réunionnais sauvages, ce serait juste pour un week-end. Garde si possible en Ile de France.  :: 
Lénou ne m'en veux pas de passer mon annonce là, tout le monde passe sur ta discussion. Sur la mienne il y a surtout moi... ::

----------


## lénou

Formidable week-end malgré le changement de programme lié aux événements. Dur d'atterrir!
Je raconterai après avoir préparé mes cahiers d'écriture car 2 journées pause: ça fait du bien de ne pas penser travail pour une fois!
Les loulous doivent être sur la route du retour avec mon compagnon. Il a prévu de les balader en route dans un lieu qu'ils adorent. 
J'ai hâte de les retrouver! 
J'avais eu des nouvelles hier soir, tout se passait bien sans caresser Bosco qui fait le sauvageon, à part au moment des repas!...

Tout dépend du week-end mamandeuna, mais si jamais, ma soeur et sa petite famille connaissent bien le comportement de Cahly maintenant. Ils vivent dans le 14ème donc pour te dépanner, je pourrais lui en parler. :: 
Elle ne veut pas de chien car ingérable au quotidien avec leurs absences respectives mais exceptionnellement et pour une "petite crevette!" ::

----------


## lénou

En pleine forme tous les 2!  ::  ::

----------


## lénou

Attaque de câlins ce soir! ::  Mais des loulous détendus. Bosco, qui n'aime toujours pas beaucoup la voiture, ne voulait pas monter dedans chez Anna, alors c'est loin de se sauver vite-vite de chez elle!!!! ::

----------


## Belgo78

Ca à l'air de s'être bien passé :: 

Sans plus de nouvelles nous allons être obligé de papoter de tout sauf de cahly et bosco  ::

----------


## monloulou

Contente pour toi lénou que tout s'est bien passé, tu dois être drôlement soulagée.
On attend maximum jusqu'à mercredi soir que tu atterrisses  :: 
(un thé pour moi svp les amis(es))

----------


## lénou

Désolée, réunion ce soir !  ::

----------


## Belgo78

Atterrir, réunion  ::  un troisième ?  ::

----------


## lénou

Euh, non, pas pour le moment Belgo!  :: 

Alors particulier car je n'ai pas pu aller les rechercher mes loulous!  :: 
J'ai eu droit à une attaque de câlins nerveuse de Cahly + chevauchement de mon bras: son anxiété et forte excitation ressortent souvent de cette manière!
Bosco a boudé!
D'ailleurs, il ne voulait pas repartir avec mon compagnon et monter dans la voiture!
Visiblement, ils ont profité du canapé chez Anna ::  et Bosco a fini par tolérer les caresses! Mais pas au moment du départ!
Bon, pas plus de détails, les hommes sont avares en précisions!!!  :: 
Par contre, c'est un peu "chérot" quand-même: 8 euros par chien, ça va, mais il faut reverser la même chose à la société!!! ::  Voilà pour quelles raisons Anna propose que nous passions directement par elle! Sauf que pour l'Ecosse je me suis déjà forcément engagée avec la société....

----------


## Belgo78

Chez nous elles le font juste pour qu'on s'occupe d'elles, souvent je regrette de pas avoir un 3ème bras quand je rentre du boulot  :: 

L'essentiel c'est que ça se soit bien passé, souvent quand on dit rien c'est qu'il y a rien à dire  :: 

Pour la société oui ça fait cher, y a p-e moyen d'annuler et de passer par Anna? c'est pas bien mais bon ils abusent un peu ...

----------


## monloulou

Bosco a boudé bah c'est un mec quoi  ::  je rigole hein !
Je pense qu'il n'est pas encore habitué aux changements, ça viendra quand il aura bien compris le système. Quant à la garde, peut-être diminuer la durée avec la société et l'autre période avec Anna en "essai"  ::

----------


## lénou

Ça y est, Bosco a fumé le calumet de la paix!  :: 
Il faut vraiment que je travaille avec lui par contre car il tire comme un boeuf maintenant si je ne le lâche pas! Qu'est-ce qu'il court le matin avec son collier lumineux, c'est impressionnant et il se régale comme dirait ma grande amie du sud!  :: 
Mais en journée, impossible. Le soir, mon compagnon le lâche également ainsi que Cahly: hyper raisonnables hier soir visiblement: d'habitude Cahly file dans un champ et se fait attendre!...
Bosco tourne parfois dans le jardin comme un lion en cage: je n'aime pas ça du tout... Hyper activité, autre?... Il n'aboie pas, mais court: fait de grands cercles ou longe la clôture... Au départ parce qu'il entend un bruit, puis il ne s'arrête plus et revient exténué!... :: 
J'ai trouvé un groupe de balades en positif au maximum avec la présence d'un éducateur pour 10 euros par chien. Je vais tenter pour confronter Bosco à ses congénères et améliorer la qualité des balades car mon dos est sensible en ce moment!!!...

----------


## Sydolice

Si elles sont bien encadrées, les balades à plusieurs chiens sont vraiment très intéressantes pour tous. 
Moi, j'aime celles où les chiens sont lâchés librement avec quelques exercices de ci de là. Par contre, là où j'allais, certaines races jouaient toujours trop brutalement avec Odalie, les bergers australiens et les border collies en particuliers. Les cockers jouent à se courir après sans trop se sauter dessus et à la fin, Odalie ne s'amusait plus. 
Au Essards, il y avait presque 3 heures tous les dimanche matin de balade éducative et ça a été le plus génial. Mais les chiens y était beaucoup plus contrôlés et il n'y avait pas de débordements. Les grands chiens très vifs apprenaient à se maîtriser vis à vis d'un chien plus petit. Je sais que sur Rescue, beaucoup d'entre-vous ont de gros chiens, forts et puissants, avec des jeux " virils " mais je vous assure que le dos et les articulations d'un " petit " doivent être protégés ... 
Mais pour autant, les inter actions de telles balades ont un impact vraiment très positif sur les chiens.

----------


## mamandeuna

Je voulais faire des balades avec Titus en positif, avec des groupes. Mais il ne fallait qu'un chien attaché, donc j'imaginais mon nain réactif, tout petit bouffé par les autres... :: 
Ici, les balades ne se font qu'en forêt et les chiens sont tous lâchés... :: 
On a pas réglé le problème de la réactivité autres chiens. Mais on a vu que soit il défendait son territoire, soit il était complètement indifférent. Bref... :: 
Tu as l'air de trouver des super personnes pour t'aider Lénou. Bosco a été enfermé très longtemps, d'où peut-être ses réactions en extérieur qui le laissent paraitre hyper actif... :: 
Au fait, et ce café ?  ::

----------


## Sydolice

C'est complètement super génial que les chiens soient lâchés tous ensemble. Il faut seulement que ces derniers soient suffisamment éduqués pour revenir au rappel lorsqu'il y a débordements. 
Durant mon séjour en Hollande, je n'ai croisé que des chiens libres et totalement sociables entre eux. Du plus grand au plus petit. J'ai surtout été étonnée de voir les maîtres de gros bergers allemands ne pas réagir du tout lorsque ces derniers rencontraient des chiens plus petits. Et tout se passait bien. 
Mais il y a une toute autre mentalité là-bas. Par exemple, beaucoup de personnes, avec ou sans chiens, et encore plus d'enfants, se promènent avec de petites récompenses qu'ils offrent aux chiens qu'ils rencontrent. Au début j'ai été surprise lorsque des tout petits arrivaient vers mes chiennes, prête à m'excuser de ... on ne sait quoi, mais très sur mes gardes en tous cas quant à la réaction des parents ( bien dans des lieux pour chiens sans laisses ) mais au contraire, ces petits d'hommes offraient une toute petite friandise à mes chiennes ! Des adultes faisaient de même. Ainsi, au lieu d'apprendre à se méfier des uns des autres, tous là-bas apprennent à partager l'espace en en retirant le meilleur. Bien évidemment, les chiens apprennent vite à ce rythme que les humains croisés sont gentils, surtout s'ils reçoivent une récompense de la part du maître d'un autre chien !!! 
Le résultat est surnaturel ! En une semaine, je n'ai pas entendu un seul aboiement autre que celui de Clara, ni vu de chiens en laisses interdit de connexion avec ses congénères, ni entendu qui que ce soit crier après son chien ou s'en prendre à son maître.

Le jour même de notre retour à Dijon, j'ai fait une balade dans un parc. J'ai croisé 12 personnes avec un chien qui ont TOUTES refusées que leur chien ait quelque interaction que ce soit avec une des miennes ! Je n'ai vu que des chiens suspendus au bout de la laisse entendant un " au pied ! " colérique ou encore un " Attention ! " effrayé. 
Donc oui, ces chiens-là deviennent parfois potentiellement dangereux et surtout n'apprennent pas à se contrôler.
Nous avons encore beaucoup à progresser sur ce point.

----------


## mamandeuna

Oui Sydolice, les chiens attachés ont du mal à nouer des liens, mais jusqu'ici, avec mes deux précédents chiens, en ville et en laisse tout se passait bien. Là, tous les chiens qu'on rencontre sont heureusement attachés, car en ville c'est indispensable, et ne cherchent qu'à jouer  :: 
Je n'ai pas rencontré ce genre de situation que tu décris aux pays bas, peut-être sans doute car on ne fait que du tourisme de ville. Par contre, en Europe du nord, on peut emporter son chien où l'on veut. Dans les transports sans sac, ce qui est très commode dans le tramway. Notre bichonne a même fait de la grande roue au Prater de Vienne.  :: 
Les chiens me font peur, mais c'est surtout les maîtres que je redoute, ils ne gèrent rien une fois leur chiens lâchés. J'évite comme la peste bois et parcs à cause de ça, et de la réactivité de Titus. C'est dommage mais entre ça et le perdre à jamais... :: 
L'idéal serait de pouvoir faire des promenades en meute en ville. Bon je l'ai déjà fait avec Titus, mais il a subit ça comme une punition, et sans y prendre aucun plaisir.  ::  Le réunionnais doit être un chien fataliste... :: 
Merci Lénou de nous laisser faire salon... ::

----------


## Sydolice

En fait, c'était 4 endroit différents en Hollande : Amsterdam, Vollendam, Bergen et Bergen aan Zee. C'est là où il y avait un IMMENSE pré arboré, complètement clos et ... avec des vaches.  :Smile:  A Bergen, c'était une immense forêt juste en bordure de la petite ville et à Vollendam, non loin d'une immense digue. Quatre lieux totalement différents mais avec cette constance que les chiens étaient tous libres et hyper, méga cools. 
Pour moi, dans ma relation avec mes chiennes, le bonheur le plus total, le plus absolu, est de les voir se mouvoir en liberté dans la nature ou dans un parc. J'aime aussi les voir inter agir avec d'autres chiens, rencontrer des gens, faire de nouvelles expériences. Pour moi, elles ne cessent jamais d'apprendre, depuis le jour où elles arrivent chez moi jusqu'au jour, hélas, de leur départ. La veille de sa mort, ma petite Urfée a " essayé " une nouvelle poussette qui lui a permis de faire une dernière promenade avec Odalie et moi. C'était une nouvelle expérience pour elle et j'ai été heureuse que nous puissions partager ce moment ...
Mamandeuna, l'immense majorité des rencontres entre chiens libres se passent bien ! Ils utilisent quand même les mêmes codes.

----------


## mamandeuna

Sydolice, tu aimes ta meute libre dans la nature. L'amour des chiens doit aller de pair avec l'amour de la nature. Un chien libre est un chien heureux.  :: 
Moi je n'aime que mon unique toutou, transfiguré en chien de compagnie. Donc en intérieur, jouant avec ses cordes, sécurisé dans son intérieur, associé à la soirée TV, le canapé douillet le soir en rentrant. La promenade matinale en laisse courte avec maman, laisse à rallonge avec papa, le code masculin, et le code féminin.  :: Il se positionne en chien unique, sur le canapé entre les deux, ou jouant avec ses cadeaux trophées au fond de son panier. On aime le voir vivre et ressembler à ses prédécesseurs.   :: 
Mais le réunionnais en extérieur, c'est le chien sauvage, la réaction automatique devant les motos, les vélos, les chiens des autres, et le profil type de ses tortionnaires, jeunes alcoolisés, avec des claquettes, au type physique déterminé.  :: 
Bref le jour la nuit.  :: 
Rien de bucolique comme ton adorable meute bien gérée, et heureuse.

----------


## Sydolice

... Ma toute petite mini meute maintenant, Mamandeuna ! Mais je suis de nouveau " vivante " d'avoir de nouveau une toute petite famille de deux chiennes ... Je passe mon temps à les couver du regard et à les bichonner.

----------


## lénou

Je suis contente car il restait une place disponible pour ce dimanche de 17 à 18h30 et grâce à un désistement, je peux participer à la balade éducative avec frisou. :: 
 Franchement oui, Sydolice, 2 c'est vraiment mieux: j'adore les interactions entre eux!  :: 
Et des chiens en liberté: le bonheur pour moi à observer!  :: 
"Le café" mamandeuna? Désolée mais je sèche!  :: 
J'ai transmis ta demande à ma soeur mais elle éteint son téléphone le soir, donc: réponse demain.  ::

----------


## lénou

Monsieur Lénou va mieux!  :: 

Hier, il a laissé les 2 zouaves de 11h30 à 16h, baie vitrée fermée, sans souci. Je peux l'écrire maintenant: Bosco est propre! Il fait même sur le côté en balade comme Cahly, jamais au milieu d'un chemin!  ::

----------


## Belgo78

Ah ben c'est cool si il leur fait confiance, au final ils vont se booster ensemble  ::

----------


## Sydolice

Il est intéressant que Bosco ait ainsi conquit le coeur de ton compagnon ! Ils se sont trouvés grâce à toi. 
Bosco a une bonne étoile ou un ange gardien hyper efficace parce que bien des gens auraient baissé les bras. Mais pas vous. Bravo Lénou et " Monsieur Lénou " !

----------


## manoe

Tout à fait d'accord avec Sydolice, et très heureuse pour toi lénou !
Bravo aussi à Bosco  ::

----------


## duma762000

plus Mr Lénou sera cool et plus Bosco sera cool aussi. Ils ressentent tout, de vraies éponges émotionnelles, et notre anxiété peut les perturber et retarder les progrès.
D'un autre côté, ils nous aident aussi beaucoup à surmonter les ennuis et nous obligent à nous dépasser : quand on n'a qu'une envie, rester à cogiter dans le canapé, à refaire le monde, ils sont là, à nous solliciter silencieusement (ou pas). Et on craque, on met l'imper et on sort. Au retour, le ciel est un peu plus bleu et les problèmes se sont allégés. Merci les chiens !

----------


## Sydolice

Certains chiens et chats gèrent mieux que d'autres de " faire l'éponge ". Je dirais même que certains viennent à nos côtés pour cela.
C'est pourquoi certains restent toujours zen en nous faisant sentir en eux une grande force mentale alors que d'autres deviennent de petites choses perturbées, quelque soit notre état émotionnel. 
Certains chats, certains chiens, ont une telle force en eux qu'ils deviennent comme des guides émotionnels. Ma chatte Athina était de ceux là. Même dans sa déchéance physique et à l'abord de sa mort, elle est restée grande, digne, extrêmement calme, sereine et protectrice vis à vis de moi qui était dévastée.
Je vois cela si souvent en communication. Le rôle qu'ils choisissent à nos côtés dépend rarement de nous mais de ce qu'ils ont choisi eux. Je ne pense donc pas trop que nous avons le pouvoir de trop les perturber avec nos états émotionnels parfois désastreux. Ils ont en eux bien plus de ressources et une résilience si grande ... 
Bien sûr, je parle de nous, qui partageons ce post et qui avons tant en commun ... 
Je vois en ma petite Odalie qu'elle a choisi de rester bébé pour moi. Parce que j'ai perdu tous mes autres bébés et que mon deuil ne peut se faire que parce qu'elle est là et que je peux la traiter comme mon bébé. Clara elle, anime en moi le sentiment constant de la bonne action que j'ai faite en la choisissant elle ! Lulu, la chatte de 15 ans, m'apprend à partager mon espace avec une chatte qui me perturbe et me fait un peu peur. Elles ont toutes un rôle bien précis à mes côtés et notre famille fonctionne à la perfection. 
Partager sa vie avec des animaux est une expérience tellement riche et enrichissante. Chacun apportant exactement ce qu'il nous faut au moment où ils rentrent dans nos vies. Même si parfois nous ne le voyons que bien plus tard.

----------


## Belgo78

J'ai une minette très discrète, mais quand je vais pas bien elle me lâche pas d'une semelle, dort sur moi et souvent à l'endroit pile ou j'ai mal( hier j'avais de la fièvre elle a dormi sur ma tête par dessus la couverture :: ).

----------


## Sydolice

Oui Belgo, certains chats sont très doués pour cela ! Ta minette fait partie de ceux dont je parlais plus haut. Elle te ressent et sait toujours à quel moment sa présence est indispensable à tes côtés. Le fait qu'elle ressente également ta douleur physique est une aptitude supplémentaire ! Tu as de la chance et je t'envie qu'elle soit à tes côtés. Ce sont des êtres si précieux !

----------


## Belgo78

Dire que je l'avais adoptée à force de remonter son annonce sur Rescue, c'est pour ça je ne jure que par les chats craintifs qui n'intéressent personne, ils ont si peur parce qu'ils sont si sensible à nous, une fois qu'ils ont presque confiance que du bonheur, sont très facile à vivre   :: 

Après elle je pense que  ça vient peut être du fait qu'elle soit tricolore(léger klinefelter), elle est vraiment unique par rapport à tous les chats que j'ai connu, enfin j'ai connu des trico tout à fait normale  ::

----------


## lénou

Ma Utah était un miroir des émotions, elle semblait terriblement zen, voir flegmatique, rien ne l'effrayait mais intérieurement, elle devait bouillonner! Son séjour court de 4 jours en pension avait déclenché une incontinence à l'âge de 4 ans, incontinence qui fonctionnait par crise et en osmose avec moi!!!  ::  C'est-à-dire que dès que j'étais contrariée, perturbée, ma grande bouclée déclenchait une crise!!! A tel point que mes parents qui la gardaient, devinaient mes émotions et que je ne pouvais rien leur cacher!!! Hyper troublant, saisissant mais aussi touchant!!! :: 
La vétérinaire en était émue et j'ai dû apprendre à gérer alors même que cette période de ma vie était terriblement tourmentée!... :: 
Je suis consciente que sans elle, je ne serais peut-être plus là aujourd'hui...
Voilà pour quelles raisons la présence d'un chien est tout simplement vitale pour moi!!! :: 

Il est clair que Bosco aide mon compagnon et réciproquement, j'ai vu clairement le changement dès son arrivée! Le passé et les valises sont parfois lourdes à porter... Un compagnon canin ou félin aide à les soulever, et réciproquement, nous l'aidons à vider les siennes!
Quels câlins de Bosco ce matin!!!  :: 
Quand je pense qu'Anna ne peut pas le toucher! Il est bien brave pour prendre sur lui ainsi malgré tout et accepter l'autre maison. Ensuite il boude mais ça ne dure pas, la preuve! Il ne s'était jamais lâché autant que ce matin!  :: 

Merci pour vos compliments, mais mon expérience avec Dolly, la merveilleuse chienne de mon enfance, m'aide beaucoup et je savais que la vie avec un chien exclusif est possible, j'ai donc repris confiance à 100 % et je me lâche aussi de plus en plus, mes craintes ont totalement disparu, bon, pas les cicatrices, mais j'aurai une trace indélébile à vie de mon frisou!!! :: 
Et ma Cahlou, ma chipette, sait également venir au bon moment. Elle, pas forcément câline, est montée sur mon compagnon alors qu'il était en pleine crise et lui a fait une attaque de léchouilles, et lui de dire: "heureusement que vous êtes là!"...  :: 
Je l'écris ici car vous pouvez comprendre... ::

----------


## Sydolice

Ton témoignage est très beau Lénou, très touchant et tellement vrai. Merci ! 

Au début, ma petite Urfée déclenchait des crises de spasmophilie lorsque je pensais à ma chienne adorée, Gélice ! A chaque fois. Et chose curieuse, elle semblait regarder quelqu'un juste avant de déclencher ses crises. Puis j'ai pu communiquer avec mes animaux décédés et ses crises sont parties tout aussi mystérieusement. Urfée était un être fragile ... du moins en apparence. Inséparable, même physiquement, de sa soeur Utopia, j'ai crains le pire pour elle lorsque Utopia nous a quitté. Hors, Candille s'est rapprochée d'elle. Candille, tellement associable s'est accrochée à Urfée. Et quand Isabelle, ma chatte adorée est morte, j'ai crains pour Epidaure qui ne vivait que pour elle et moi. Mais il s'est collé à Urfée, remplaçant ainsi sa soeur lorsque je n'étais pas là. Et quand il est mort à son tour, Athina la Grande, la sublime, s'est également collé à Urfée. Au début, j'ai cru que les autres aidaient Urfée mais en fait, c'était l'inverse. C'était Urfée qui prenait soin des autres. Et quand tous furent morts, elle a pris soin de Odalie, au point qu'au départ de Urfée, Odalie a complètement disjonctée, enchaînant les tocs les uns sur les autres, jusqu'à l'arrivée de Clara.

Les rôles de nos animaux à nos côtés évoluent avec nos vies. Au début Urfée prévenait des risques de ce deuil épouvantable pour moi. Et lorsque je me suis mise à aller bien, elle s'est reposée de cette tâche et a pris soin de prêter sa présence à qui en avait le plus besoin. Cette petite chienne fragile a survécu à tous les autres, pourtant comme Utopia et Athina, infiniment plus " forts " qu'elle ... du moins en apparence ! 
Ce qu'ils viennent nous apporter est tellement subtil et puissant que nous ne pouvons pas tout comprendre sur le moment ! Ils sont loin de n'être que des chiens ou des chats, ce sont des êtres puissants, qui viennent accompagner nos vies pour le meilleur pour nous. Quand ils choisissent de prendre nos maux, en partie ou en totalité, ce sont leur choix ! Un choix d'amour inconditionnel, qui ne devrait jamais nous laisser dans la culpabilité ou l'angoisse mais seulement nous apporter un sentiment renforcé d'amour et de gratitude. 
Certains, lorsqu'ils partent, nous laissent une douleur plus profonde car nous perdons notre béquille mais ils ne partent en fait que quand nous pouvons nous débrouiller tout seul. Le problème le plus souvent ( comme pour Athina pour moi ), c'est que nous ne le voulons pas. 
Alors les deuils sont plus longs, moins harmonieux que pour d'autres. Et depuis Là-Haut, ils attendent avec amour ... que nous allions mieux.
De nouveau, c'est parce que nous partageons ici cette même connexion, que je livre ce que je reçois à travers la communication animale.

----------


## lénou

Merci Sydolice.  :: 
Je file chez une vétérinaire car ma Cahly me fait une crise de démodécie...  :: Lié au séjour chez Anna? Souvent récidive chez les jeunes chiens plutôt. Je ne veux p1s donner de Nexgard! Adresse donnée par une amie aveugle, trouvée pour son chien guide. Une homéopathe/acupunctrice/ostéopathe très à l'écoute apparemment, à 20 km de chez nous. Elle me reçoit à midi avec la miss. La mienne est absente.

----------


## Belgo78

Saleté de bactérie, Doïna l'a eu l'année passée au refuge, du coup sa peau est un peu fragilisé(une puce suffit à lui faire des plaques), on la masse souvent avec une crème à l'aloé vera et pour l'instant elle n'a pas refait de crise  :: 

Tu pourras nous donner le traitement sans nexgard? ça m'intéresse au cas où  ::

----------


## duma762000

bon courage pour Cahly. Peut être un souci d'alimentation ? Mais le stress peut aussi en être la cause. Il y a de bons traitements naturels pour la démodécie, il faut que je recherche.
Les chats aussi sont des aides formidables quand on ne va pas bien. J'ai eu un grave souci de santé il y a quelques années et je venais d'adopter un chat, Duma (mon pseudo). Il m'a sauvée d'une certaine façon car pour lui je me suis battue. Et sa gaieté, ses ronrons, sa douceur apaisait mon âme. Je ne pouvais pas me laisser aller car il comptait sur moi.
Je trouve, mais c'est mon ressenti, que c'est plus flagrant avec un chat qu'avec un chien, en tout cas leur façon de l'exprimer est différente. Peut être aussi que mes chiens, avec leur vécu, sont plus "pudiques" ou n'osent pas trop exprimer leur ressenti. Il faut bien les connaître pour réaliser que leur comportement change en fonction de nos émotions.

----------


## Belgo78

Disons que les chiens nous montrent tous les jours qu'ils sont à fond avec nous donc on sent peut être moins la différence qu'avec les chats qui bouleversent complètement leur façon d'être quand on a besoin d'eux.

----------


## manoe

> Ce qu'ils viennent nous apporter est tellement subtil et puissant que nous ne pouvons pas tout comprendre sur le moment ! Ils sont loin de n'être que des chiens ou des chats, ce sont des êtres puissants, qui viennent accompagner nos vies pour le meilleur pour nous. Quand ils choisissent de prendre nos maux, en partie ou en totalité, ce sont leur choix ! Un choix d'amour inconditionnel, qui ne devrait jamais nous laisser dans la culpabilité ou l'angoisse mais seulement nous apporter un sentiment renforcé d'amour et de gratitude. 
> Certains, lorsqu'ils partent, nous laissent une douleur plus profonde car nous perdons notre béquille mais ils ne partent en fait que quand nous pouvons nous débrouiller tout seul. Le problème le plus souvent ( comme pour Athina pour moi ), c'est que nous ne le voulons pas. 
> Alors les deuils sont plus longs, moins harmonieux que pour d'autres. Et depuis Là-Haut, ils attendent avec amour ... que nous allions mieux.
> De nouveau, c'est parce que nous partageons ici cette même connexion, que je livre ce que je reçois à travers la communication animale.


Tu as de la chance Sydolice de pouvoir pratiquer la communication animale. Je m'y suis beaucoup intéressée à la mort de mon Aron, mais je constate aujourd'hui avec le recul que les messages qui m'ont été donnés par les communicatrices ne sont pas probants.

Lénou, quelles sont les nouvelles pour Cahly ?

----------


## monloulou

> Tu as de la chance Sydolice de pouvoir pratiquer la communication animale. Je m'y suis beaucoup intéressée à la mort de mon Aron, mais je constate aujourd'hui avec le recul que les messages qui m'ont été donnés par les communicatrices ne sont pas probants.
> 
> *Lénou, quelles sont les nouvelles pour Cahly ?*


+1

----------


## lénou

Rentrée à 13h30! C'est bien la démodécie, la vétérinaire m'a montré les petites bêtes via son microscope: elle était toute contente d'en voir! :: 
Bon, le "choc" du séjour chez Anna a certainement déclenché la crise... J'ai tout de suite vu les plaques sur la queue et à l'intérieur des cuisses...
Alors, nous avons bien discuté et visiblement le Nexgard semble le plus efficace... Sinon injections tous les 15 jours pas agréables et aussi ... fortes... Ou des bains mais Cahly panique totalement dans l'eau!...
Comme elle le dit, il ne s'agit pas d'en donner 1 par mois mais exceptionnellement (elle ne traite ses chiens que l'été, pas l'hiver).
Elle m'a donné un traitement à base de plantes en complément pour drainer le foie et elle m'a conseillé Pulsatilla pour traiter la séparation lors de la prochaine absence. Cahly est bien chez Anna mais elle ne supporte pas la séparation. Elle doit chercher pour traiter ce stress et me rappellera.
Vraiment très bien, naturelle, hyper abordable et sympathique.
Elle a vidé les glandes anales de Cahly, encore bien saturées... ::  et me conseille le mix pour les croquettes: humidifiées et sèches car les humidifiées aident à la digestion mais les entières aideraient à percer les glandes paresseuses...
Bon, j'aurais aimé une autre solution que Nexgard, mais visiblement rien d'idéal. Et le naturel intervient en préventif, mais difficile de traiter en cas de crise... ::

----------


## Sydolice

Finalement, tu as choisi les injections ou les comprimés ? 
Les problèmes de peau, il faut les stopper le plus vite possible. La démodécie est donc un parasite ? Moi, je suis devenue, malgré moi,une spécialiste de la pyodermite pour soigner mon Utopia. Maman en a profité la semaine dernière lorsque Daphnée a fait une grosse plaque suite à un épillet. Elle a bien sûr été chez le véto mais mes soins locaux ont été méga efficaces Mais la pyodermite est interne et se stoppe par antibiotique et, ou cortisone, plus des bains. Utopia était allergique à la cortisone et c'était une pyodermite chronique. On en a bavé toute sa vie. Mais je suis fière de ce que j'ai fait pour elle avec des bains quasi quotidiens par moment. Sur une cocker américaine, c'est la fête ! 
Cahly a le poil court. Moi, avec d'autres chiens en accueil qui paniquaient, comme Paméla ou Mélina, je me mettais en maillot de bain et montaient avec elles dans la baignoire. On se mouillait tout doucement ensemble et ça prenait des allures de câlin-partie. C'est bien de leur apprendre à accepter ces soins, surtout avec une peau capricieuse. 
Ce qu'il y a de bien avec nos amis, c'est qu'on ne s'ennuie jamais ... !!! Au bain, Lénou !

----------


## lénou

J'ai un comprimé Nexgard...
Merci pour les conseils Sydolice!
La démodécie est transmise par la maman à la naissance. Il s'agit d'un parasite interne mais qui visiblement traverse la peau ou j'ai omis un épisode?... :: 
Cahly est restée enfermée dans une pièce à la Réunion pour cette raison, pourtant, ce n'est pas contagieux...

Sinon, grande nouvelle: dossier adoption de Bosco en cours! ::

----------


## Sydolice

Cahly a-t'elle été attrapée bébé ? Sais-tu si sa maman a été également sauvée ?
Bosco le chanceux ne sait pas ce qui se trame pour lui. Dossier d'adoption ou pas, il est de toutes façons chez lui !  :: 
Je trouve que ce grand bonhomme a eu beaucoup de chance, parce qu'il ne correspondait pas vraiment au chien que tu recherchais. Ils nous arrivent de façon parfois bizarre.

----------


## Sydolice

Manoe, il y a maintenant beaucoup de personnes qui se disent communicantes animalières. Beaucoup mélangent hélas intuition et communication.  L'intuition vient d'une partie logique de nous. Elle nous fait faire ou ressentir des choses comme par prémonition : changer de trottoir ou de trajet, téléphoner à telle personne, aller à tel endroit etc ...
La communication télépathique induit que des blocs de connaissances totalement étrangers à nous nous parviennent avec autant de précision que si on regardait un film, entendait une conversation ou comprenait un évènement. C'est comme un dédoublement de la personnalité. Il ne survient que dans un état de conscience très modifié, contrairement à l'intuition qui surgit " comme ça ", au moment où il le faut. 
Lorsque je communique, je deviens l'animal, dans sa totalité. Je vois ce qu'il voit, entend ce qu'il entend et ressens ce qu'il ressent. C'est à peu près la même forme d'état de conscience modifié que pour certains médiums. 
Mes communications préférées sont celles avec les animaux de l'Au-Delà, parce que j'ai un très large accès à l'endroit où ils vont après et à qui ils sont maintenant. Les communications avec les animaux dit " décédés " sont littéralement fabuleuses ! Parfois d'autres animaux s'invitent pour profiter de l'aubaine et dispenser un message, qui est parfois seulement de dire qu'ils sont là et participent encore parfois à nos vies.
Tu n'as pas dû tomber sur la bonne personne, parce qu'une communication avec un de nos chers de là-haut, ne peux qu'apporter un réconfort. A moins que ton bonhomme ne soit parti dans de très mauvaises conditions. Mais te connaissant à travers tes écrits, j'ai du mal à imaginer un tel mal-être à tes côtés, que son Au-Delà ne puisse bien se faire. 
En temps normal, j'anime parfois des cercles de paroles pour personnes en deuil de leur animal. Je me base sur les communications et aussi sur le travail de deuil. Pour le moment, je me refais une santé suite aux 7 décès que j'ai dû affronter en deux ans, la totalité de ma famille animale. Mais je reconnais que lorsque je communique avec eux, ma tristesse disparait.

----------


## manoe

C'est passionnant Sydolice !! J'ai énorment lu sur le sujet qui m'intéresse beaucoup et me suis même essayée à quelques tentatives mais en vain, ce qui ne me surprend nullement car je suis incapable de "faire le vide" et lâcher prise.
Pensées très sincères pour toi qui a vu disparaître tous ceux qui faisaient ta vie en bien peu de temps  :: 
Pardon lénou, c'est vrai qu'on digresse beaucoup sur ton post  ::

----------


## duma762000

Bravo pour Bosco. Pas évident de décider une adoption quand on sait que ce ne sera pas de tout repos les premiers temps. Mais après quel bonheur : plus les cas sont délicats, plus la joie de les voir épanouis est grande.
Edu a changé de comportement le jour où j'ai eu l'association en ligne et que je leur ai dit que je le gardais ; à croire qu'il a compris. Je pense qu'il a ressenti mon soulagement après ma décision car c'est vrai que je me posais beaucoup de questions. Il avait de nombreux problèmes comportementaux, il n'était pas propre, voleur etc..... Il sentait ma tension vis à vis de lui mais une fois la décision prise j'ai dû redevenir zen, advienne que pourra. Et lui aussi s'est laissé aller.

Pour Cahly, il faudrait continuer le zylkène car c'est très long à faire effet. Je ne pense pas qu'il y ait contre indication avec ce que la véto a prescrit, c'est de la phytothérapie je crois.

----------


## monloulou

Je ne savais pas que c'était si long pour les formalités d'adoption, ça ne change rien pour Bosco il est déjà chez lui  ::  
super lénou  ::  caresses à Cahly

----------


## lénou

Je répondrai dès que je peux aux questions. Mais j'étais FA pour la forme monloulou car j'ai pris en charge tous les frais vétérinaires. C'était juste pour un délai de réflexion mais bon, je me connais, c'était plié dès son arrivée!!! :: 

J'ai participé à la randonnée éducative avec Bosco malgré la météo désastreuse: tempête et pluie battante par intermittence tout en haut des terrils!
Assez éprouvant pour moi, en tout cas pas une détente avec 20 chiens de toutes races autour de nous, beaucoup en liberté. Bon, le positif, Bosco a fini par ne plus aboyer frénétiquement, mis à part si un chien commençait. Je suis restée à distance à l'arrière. Des conseils?... Très peu finalement, mis à part une proposition de séances individuelles... L'éducatrice passe son temps à prendre des photos!
Pourquoi pas? Sauf que la chienne de l'éducatrice porte un collier électrique (elle ne se servirait que du bouton "alerte") car au bout d'1 an elle n'avait pas obtenu de rappel parfait...
Sinon, coups de sonnette via le collier et bouteille à cailloux.
Alors dépitée, voire désespérée de ne pas trouver d'éducateur fiable dans mon secteur...
Ça fait cher la balade au final, mais j'ai réalisé que je dois plus travailler seule avec Bosco car il me regarde beaucoup!  :: 
Il a essayé de "chiquer" quelques congénères au passage, mais rien de méchant. Il aurait rêvé courir avec eux, c'est évident...

----------


## lili2000

Je sais plus si je t'avais demandé mais tu as regardé sur Facebook s'il n'y avait pas des groupes de balades dans ton coin ? J'en ai un chez moi, les chiens passent tous une balade baptême avec des éducatrices (gratuit, il testent juste)avant pour connaître leur caractère et leurs ententes et ensuite, elles nous conseillent sur les chiens qui pourraient correspondre

----------


## monloulou

D'accord, tu as tout le temps pour expliquer ce qu'est FA par lénou maintenant  :Big Grin: 
Pas très rassuré Bosco avec tous ces 4pattes s'il te cherche des yeux, tu finiras par trouver l'éduc pour te conseiller j'en suis sûre en attendant je trouve que tu t'en sors bien avec nounours  ::

----------


## Sydolice

Ne pourrait-il être bon de " fidéliser " quand même Bosco à ce groupe là malgré les bémols ? Dans un premier temps, l'idée de balades collectives pourrait être privilégiées Lénou. Tant pis pour le reste. Après trois ou quatre rencontres, si le ressenti demeure négatif ou mitigé, tu pourras essayer autre chose.
Je te comprends à 100% par qu'il n'y près de chez moi et même dans un kilométrage très élargie, aucun club ou rencontre canine correspondant à ce que je recherche pour mes chiennes. Disons, même pas modestement parce que c'est vrai, que mes compétences cynophiles ( pour parler large ) sont toujours supérieures à celles proposées dans les clubs. Pour l'exemple, dans le centre le plus renommé pour l'agility dans ma ville, les cours pour débutants sont assumés par une femme qui ne pratique l'agility que depuis 4 ans. Pour ma part, j'étais présente lors du tout premier cours lorsque la discipline est arrivée en France ... Résultat, parce que dans ce club seuls les éducateurs ont le droit de manipuler les chiens, Odalie est tombée d'un obstacle très haut dès le premier ( et dernier ) cours !
Ce qui ne se serait bien sûr pas produit avec moi parce que j'avais vu son appréhension et que j'aurais aborder la situation grandement autrement ! 
Du coup, comme toi, qui possède également beaucoup de compétences, on se retrouve à galérer pour trouver un endroit compétent.

----------


## mamandeuna

Bon, je suis un peu dépassée par toutes les discussions de spécialistes là...  :: 
Vingt races de chiens pour une promenade sous la pluie... :: Je passe mon tour.  :: 
Il est vrai que, dans la capitale, il y a vraiment du choix de balades de groupes etc...
Mais c'est sans doute pas pour autant que les organisatrices soient aussi connaisseuses que vous côté chiens..; :: 
Pour les chats Lénou, je ne sais pas si Titus les tolère. Il les chasse dans la rue, mais vu qu'il est au bout d'une laisse, pas de sequelles. Lors d'un séjour dans une maison des vacances, un chat venait le narguer derrière la fenêtre  :: et Titus était réactif en aboyant et grondant.. est-ce ça pas compatible ?  ::

----------


## duma762000

dire "un chat venait le narguer ...." c'est déjà influencer le chien. Ca paraît peut être exagéré mais on pose un jugement sur l'attitude du chat et le chien le ressent. Etre admiratif, joyeux, bienveillant devant le chat et le chien s'apaise et devient curieux.
Je pense que Titus sera réactif devant un chat mais peut être pas avec agressivité, simplement une méconnaissance. Peut être aussi l'habitude voir les chats se sauver car à la Réunion, si on parle souvent de la maltraitance sur les chiens, pour les chats c'est vraiment pire. Alors ces pauvres bêtes ne savent même pas qu'il ne faut pas se sauver devant une présence, humaine ou canine.
Au bout d'une laisse, le chien a aussi des attitudes différentes que lorsqu'il est libre. Mais en ville, ce n'est pas possible de le laisser libre, c'est même interdit parfois.

----------


## duma762000

Pour Bosco, je crois que je continuerai les promenades avec les autres chiens. Parce que déjà les conditions météo n'étaient pas top, le vent peut exciter les chiens, détourner les odeurs, Bosco n'aime pas la pluie, je crois, donc pas dans un "bon" état d'esprit.
Même si l'éducatrice n'a pas apporté beaucoup de positif, le fait pour Bosco de fréquenter d'autres chiens va lui permettre d'améliorer ses codes canins. Il faut par contre faire très attention qu'il n'y ait pas de bagarre sérieuse pour éviter qu'il prenne peur et devienne agressif avec ses congénères. Mais quelques grondements, dents apparentes c'est une façon de poser les limites vis à vis de l'autre.
Au bout de 2 ou 3 rencontres, vous connaîtrez quels chiens s'entendent et lesquels il faut éviter.
Normalement l'éducatrice devrait vous aider mais par expérience, je sais que beaucoup se déclarent "éducateur" mais en pratique c'est autre chose. Personnellement, avec Oly qui est très difficile vis à vis de ses congénères, j'ai consulté une fois une vétérinaire comportementaliste qui m'a appris à décrypter son comportement et le mien. Ensuite deux ou trois e mails pour poser une question précise et j'ai pu gérer pas trop mal ma bagarreuse. Ou plutôt je sais ce qui se passe, je ne panique plus et je peux mieux réagir et anticiper.
J'ai fréquenté aussi un club d'éducation, surtout pour que la chienne rencontre un maximum de congénères différents, dans un contexte sécurisé, afin de mettre en place des réflexes qui permettent de la contrôler au quotidien - apprentissage de quelques ordres de base : assis, pas bouger, au pied. Seulement 3 ordres travaillés, bien compris, bien exécutés et les promenades sont bien plus agréables.

----------


## mamandeuna

On ne pose rien du tout et le chat venait le narguer, parce que c'était le cas.  :: A l'abri derrière la porte fenêtre il venait miauler. On l'a vu car Titus grondait. (porte fenêtre sur jardin). On a pas vu le chat en disant "Regarde Titus, ce chat vient te narguer"  ::  Titus a vu le chat que nous n'avions pas vu et a grondé.  :: 
On pouvait toujours lui dire combien le chat était gentil, sympa, joyeux, Titus grondait et a fini par aboyer, rien à cirer de ce qu'on lui disait. Il est réactif, et dans son monde et on peu être joyeux nous même, il s'en fout... :: 
dans la rue, sur le trottoir, il en croise aussi des chats, mais là, il fait mine de les courser, on ne sent pas d'agressivité, c'est peut-être ce qui se passe entre eux à la Réunion, chasse, pourchasse... on ne sait pas.  :: 
Quand il est en laisse, les chats viennent aussi le narguer, car il savent qu'ils ne seront pas poursuivis, vu qu'il est en laisse  :: 
Je n'ose pas imaginer ce qui se passe pour les chats dans cette île, mais au moins, les chats peuvent s'enfuir plus rapidement devant les violences... :: 
Désolée lénou, de polluer encore ton post... ::

----------


## duma762000

désolée si ma réflexion a été un peu trop forte. J'aime trop les chats, je ne suis pas objective. Pourtant j'ai 3 chiens dont un tueur, un vrai, et j'ai beaucoup de mal de lui pardonner son comportement. Mais il est conditionné génétiquement et par son vécu en Espagne (c'est le galgo), il a beaucoup évolué mais par pour ça. J'y étais pourtant arrivée avec mon premier galgo, Waiton.
 Je me console en aidant comme je peux une association de sauvetage des chats.

----------


## Sydolice

Je peux vous donner mon témoignage au sujet des chats et des errants de Grèce, où je vais tous les ans nourrir les chats. 
Là-bas, la condition des chats est bien pire que celle des chiens ! Les chatons mourrant littéralement sur les trottoirs au milieu des passants !!!! 
Mais le pire pour eux, ce sont les nuits car c'est alors que des bandes de chiens font des rondes pour décimer les chatons. Parce que le milieu de la nuit est le seul moment pour s'occuper des chats un peu tranquillement, j'ai halluciné à ces spectacles tirés d'un autre âge. Et pourtant, Dieux sait combien les chiens sont toute ma vie. Mais j'ai vu des meutes attraper des tous petits bébés chats, les tuer en une fraction de seconde puis repartir aussi vite ... 
La plupart des chats là-bas sont terrifiés par les chiens. Les miens, bien que recueillis alors qu'ils avaient à peine 4 semaines, ont mis plusieurs mois à accepter mes chiennes, pourtant hyper cool et maternelles.
La survie là-bas a rendu des chiens primaires. Je me suis fait plusieurs fois attaqué en vélo en pleine nuit. Heureusement, je n'ai absolument pas peur des chiens et sait quoi faire. Et du coup, j'ai toujours de la viande à leurs donner. Les pauvres meurent aussi de faim, comme les chats mais ils ont une reconnaissance de la part des villes. Ceux qui ont le droit de vivre libre en ville ( sans maîtres ), ont un collier qui indique ce droit pour eux. Nous autres pourrions croire qu'ils ont un maître mais il n'en ai rien. Ils volent, mendient et piquent aux chats. 
J'ignore comment c'est dans les Îles, je sais juste que en Guyane, où je suis allées faire des concerts, la condition des chiens des rues étaient terrifiante et épouvantable ...
Du coup, personnellement je me méfierais avec un petit réunionnais qui ne connait pas les chats.

----------


## lénou

Pas de souci pour les discussions diverses, riches et variées par ici, au contraire, mais je n'ai malheureusement pas toujours le temps d'y répondre. :: 

Je vais réfléchir à vos retours, merci. Effectivement, le seul exercice à la fin du parcours avec les chiens attachés et le groupe divisé en 2: les 1 et les 2 = les 1 sur place et les 2 en mouvement par exemple, s'est passé sans aboiements de la part de mon Bosco! Il me semblait assommé par cette rencontre! 
Bon, 10 euros, ça me semble vraiment excessif par rapport à la prestation ... J'ai vu des propositions dans le Nord à 5 euros mais davantage de carburant donc...
Par contre, dimanche prochain (pas disponible de toute manière) de 18 à 19h30... Pas terrible dans l'obscurité je trouve... ::

----------


## lénou

Ma maman a envoyé mon dossier d'adoption, j'en suis tout retourné!  ::

----------


## monloulou

::  ::  il donne envie de papouiller partout nounours bienheureux

----------


## lénou

> il donne envie de papouiller partout nounours


C'est bien là le problème pour les personnes qui le rencontrent...  ::  
Avec moi, il est de plus en plus câlinou avec un regard à faire fondre un iceberg! :: 




> Je sais plus si je t'avais demandé mais tu as regardé sur Facebook


 J'ai trouvé via Facebook justement Lili. :: 
Autre piste intéressante, mais toujours à minimum 30 km. 
Par contre, à voir si mes 2 loulous seront acceptés? L'organisatrice propose une rencontre. Mais je ne m'y rendrai pas avant le 1er novembre, emploi du temps trop chargé avant. 
Voici le descriptif:



> Découvrez de superbes endroits avec votre fidèle compagnon dans une ambiance très convivial.  Avant d'adhérer, un rendez vous préalable est demandé afin de connaître  votre chien. Puis vous pourrez accéder à 3 balades d'essais max afin  que vous voyez si le concept de nos balades vous convient ��  Les balades étant désormais fermées aux adhérents, pour faire vos  balades d'essais envoyez nous un message avec vos disponibilités.
>  BIEN-ÊTRE DES CHIENS !
>  L'idée principale et de permettre à nos chiens de se défouler avec d'autres toutous en toute convivialité.
>  Choix des lieux en fonction de l'accès, de la dangerosité du parcours, de la présence de points d'eau pour sabreuver.
>  Changer souvent de terrain, forêt, mer ou campagnes...
>  On vérifie également que chaque terrain soit en bon état général :  absence de détritus ou morceaux de verres. Points météo et affichage des  dates d'ouverture Chasse & Pêche pour éviter les rencontres  incongrues.
>  ENTRAIDE ET PARTAGE !
>  Partage d'articles en liens  avec nos amis les bêtes, demande d'avis sur l'alimentation et  accessoire, renseignement sur les lieux de balades, besoin d'aide pour  créer un événement, ou alors pas de voiture mais une folle envie d'aller  se promener, l'organisation de covoiturage.
>  Partage des photos  prises pendant les balades, albums photos réalisés après différentes  balades, les photos sont ouvertes à chaque membre avec la possibilité de  se servir si une ou plusieurs photos vous plaisent.
> ...





> Je peux vous donner mon témoignage


Témoignage impressionnant et terriblement touchant! ::

----------


## lénou

> Finalement, tu as choisi les injections ou les comprimés ?


 Finalement un comprimé donné dimanche matin pour être présente et la surveiller la journée, mais beaucoup de démangeaisons encore aujourd'hui... J'ai donc appelé ma vétérinaire habituelle qui connaît mieux la démodécie. J'ai un rendez-vous ce samedi si jamais les démangeaisons persistent pour traiter les inflammations (je peux l'annuler d'ici vendredi si son état s'améliore). Mais il est normal que Cahly continue à se gratter, par contre, il faut éviter que les plaies ne s'infectent. 



> Peut être un souci d'alimentation ? Mais le stress peut aussi en être la cause.


Certainement le choc lié au week-end chez Anna... Et pourtant, Cahly y semble plus à l'aise que Bosco!...
La prochaine fois, ils y resteront 10 jours...  :: 



> Pour Cahly, il faudrait continuer le zylkène car c'est très long à faire effet.


 Tu penses que je dois leur en donner  dès maintenant? (au départ je l'ai acheté pour Bosco). Nous les déposons le 22.





> Cahly a-t'elle été attrapée bébé ? Sais-tu si sa maman a été également sauvée ?


 Cahly aurait été attrapée à l'âge de 6 mois, seule...




> parce qu'il ne correspondait pas vraiment au chien que tu recherchais.


Pas vraiment finalement, il me bouscule pas mal et ne me facilite pas la vie, à l'extérieur je précise et en journée. 



> Ils nous arrivent de façon parfois bizarre.


C'est sans doute ça...  :: 




> On se mouillait tout doucement ensemble et ça prenait des allures de câlin-partie.


 :: 



> Lorsque je communique, je deviens l'animal, dans sa totalité. Je vois ce  qu'il voit, entend ce qu'il entend et ressens ce qu'il ressent.


Terriblement troublant j'imagine!...

----------


## lili2000

Le ou, ça a l'air intéressant  ::  ton assoc pour les promenades. Ils ont l'air d'être nombreux, tu sais combien ils ont d'adhérents ?

----------


## duma762000

pour le zylkène, oui il faut le donner sur le long terme, contrairement au Rescue qui agit sur le moment (en cas de grosse peur). Quoique j'en ai donné aux chiens 15 jours avant notre déménagement. Le zylkène ne fonctionne pas toujours, par exemple sur Caline (très nerveuse limite épileptique).
Pour les démangeaisons de Cahly, il existe l'Apoquel, médicament très efficace mais cher, cher, cher et avec quelquefois des effets secondaires. Waiton en a pris pendant plusieurs semaines, à différentes reprises, sans souci apparemment. Cela lui calmait bien les démangeaisons mais celles-ci n'étaient pas dues à un souci dermatologique mais neurologique.
Bosco est vraiment super beau, c'est vrai qu'on doit avoir envie de le papouiller. Quel sourire il a, le frisou

----------


## lénou

> tu sais combien ils ont d'adhérents ?


Non, du tout... :: 



> Pour les démangeaisons


Merci pour tes conseils duma.  ::  Je garde le rendez-vous chez ma vétérinaire samedi  car la miss se démange encore et elle boite depuis ce soir: même patte que ma Utah alors ça me retourne!  :: 
Et je veux également montrer Bosco qui se démange encore régulièrement les pattes avant... Je néglige les bains au vinaigre, je l'avoue...

----------


## lénou

Bon, Bosco sait que j'ai signé son adoption donc à 4h du matin: vomi et pipi! :: 

La patte de Cahly va mieux, j'avais donné arnica hier et de nouveau ce matin, elle a même creusé pendant la balade! 
 :: 
Comme la miss traînait, j'ai laissé Bosco libre plus longtemps que d'habitude, à un moment donné il a filé. Forcément, habituellement il n'y a personne mais cette fois, un monsieur au loin avec Boxer détaché discipliné: Bosco s'est contenté d'aboyer, de le contourner et de revenir au galop en se baissant tout penaud en arrivant à ma hauteur alors que je n'avais rien dit, enfin si je l'avais rappelé avec une "grosse" voix!

----------


## Sydolice

Ah oui, maintenant qu'il se sait tout à toi, Monsieur se relâche ...  :: 
Les balades à plusieurs vont lui faire du bien. Par contre, soit toujours très attentive qu'il ne lui arrive rien. 
Même si je sui très adepte de ce genre de rencontres, je surveille toujours les autres chiens très attentivement. Si certains se comportent brutalement avec trop d'insistance envers les miennes, je quitte le groupe. Si je mets mes chiennes au sein d'une meute, j'assume aussi le fait de les en soustraire si cela devient dur pour elles. 
A mon avis, ton Bosco est du genre que tu ne dois jamais rien lâcher mentalement. Nos amis canins ( et félins ) nous " scannent " à longueur de journée, tout comme nous les observons pareillement. Mais eux ont une faculté à lire en nous, voir à percevoir une grande partie de nos pensées. Le concernant, continue de le voir propre, sage, amical envers tous et chacun, obéissant, joyeux, en bonne santé etc ... Si tu lâches ta garde mental trop tôt, ce lien invisible qui le maintient lié à toi dans ce que tu attends de lui, se coupe momentanément.
C'est très bien qu'il soit revenu à ton appel.

----------


## manou 851

il n'a fait qu'aboyer (berger) pour te prévenir et apparemment pas trop sur de ton accueil !! 
c'est plutôt bien !! Non !!

----------


## lénou

> il n'a fait qu'aboyer (berger) pour te prévenir et apparemment pas trop sur de ton accueil !!
> c'est plutôt bien !! Non !!


oui manou, j'étais contente de constater que Bosco se contente d'aboyer, mais sur le moment, nous étions dans l'obscurité, lui, avec son collier lumineux bleu, et je ne voyais pas du tout quel était l'objet de son départ en trombe!
Je l'ai appelé vivement car j'avais une peur bleue qu'il pince, mais finalement il gère bien en étant détaché, je le constate et ça me fait plaisir car prometteur je pense.
Je me suis contenté de le féliciter parce qu'il revenait et je l'ai attaché. Mais j'étais tendue, ne sachant pas si la personne allait m'annoncer qu'il avait pincé. Je serai plus vigilante la prochaine fois.

Merci pour ton approche, Sydolice, c'est intéressant, j'adore! Je vais tenter de rester zen pour ne pas reproduire le même effet miroir  qu'avec ma Utah!... Pas simple, mais un travail sur moi!
Pour les balades, je te rejoins. Le but est d'y être détendus, aussi bien Bosco, que moi, avec Cahly je verrai aussi.
Merci en tout cas!  ::

----------


## Sydolice

Je ne pensais pas détendue, bien que ce soit un état que nos animaux aiment que nous expérimentions, mais vigilante, attentive et cohérente en toi ! Ne jamais relâcher l'attention interne. Ni l'intention non plus d'ailleurs : 
" J'apprécie que tu reviennes quand je t'appelle ", " reste silencieux ", " les besoins se font uniquement dehors ", " reste amical avec les humains ", " Il y a un chien au loin et c'est moi qui gère ! " etc ... 
Il s'agit d'envoyer les images positives du comportement que l'on veut, les animaux ne recevant jamais des images de négations. 
Avec un chien comme Bosco, se montrer trop détendue en soi, peut être perçu comme " Ah bon, je peux faire ce que je veux alors ! ". 
La rééducation avec ce genre d'attitude est parfois fatigante, parce qu'elle doit s'appliquer tout le temps, mais cela porte ses fruits ! 
Après seulement, on peux lâcher. 
Avec Urfée par exemple, j'ai toujours appliqué cette méthode mental du " C'est moi qui gère Urfée " lorsque nous croisions des gens. Cela peut se faire à haute voix également, mais plus qu'un ordre, c'est une intention que le chien capte parfaitement. Après, il a toujours le libre choix d'y consentir ou non mais il sait ce que nous attendons de lui.
Personnellement, je trouve que Bosco progresse !

----------


## monloulou

Comme les autres je trouve que Bosco a progressé  :: , prévois une friandise pour le rappel peut-être ?
Bosco se lèche les pattes à quel niveau exactement, orteils y compris ?
Et pour Cahly je ne sais plus pourquoi elle boitait la dernière fois, tu l'as sûrement expliqué  ::

----------


## lénou

> mais vigilante, attentive et cohérente en toi !


Oui, également bien entendu. 



> Mais eux ont une faculté à lire en nous, voir à percevoir une grande partie de nos pensées.


C'était saisissant avec ma Utah! Mes parents savaient si je n'allais pas bien en l'observant!!! :: 



> C'est très bien qu'il soit revenu à ton appel.


Sa réaction: tête baissée, prêt à s'aplatir devant moi, m'a saisie! Mais tout de suite oublié car je l'ai félicité et me suis contentée de le rattacher naturellement.



> Personnellement, je trouve que Bosco progresse !


Je vais y croire alors!  ::  :: 



> prévois une friandise pour le rappel peut-être ?


Les petites saucisses font "un effet boeuf" sur lui!!! :: 



> Bosco se lèche les pattes à quel niveau exactement, orteils y compris ?


Oui, toutes la longueur de la patte et dessus-dessous...



> Et pour Cahly je ne sais plus pourquoi elle boitait la dernière fois, tu l'as sûrement expliqué


Non, je ne sais pas... Bon, elle creuse beaucoup et frénétiquement dans ce cas, donc peut-être?... Et Bosco boitille également ce soir!!! ::

----------


## monloulou

> Non, je ne sais pas... Bon, elle creuse beaucoup et frénétiquement dans ce cas, donc peut-être?... Et Bosco boitille également ce soir!!!


 ::  tu leur coupes les ongles ? je le fais pour les miens car ils préfèrent l'herbe/la terre que le bitume, ça peut expliquer.
En cherchant pour la boiterie de Cahly j'ai trouvé ça : Ongles/griffes: les couper ou pas?

Ça me tracassait de ne pas me souvenir (alzheimer?) pour Cahly, j'espère qu'il n'en est rien mais elle a eu une luxation de l'épaule quand même, de toute façon rdv véto demain ? Un nouveau chapitre...

----------


## lénou

Merci pour ce rappel monloulou!  ::  La miss gratte tellement frénétiquement quand elle trouve un terrier, c'est impressionnant!
Je ne coupe pas les ongles, la vétérinaire a déjà vérifié: ils s'usent naturellement et Cahly a une position des pattes particulière au niveau des appuis.

Rendez-vous véto pour les 2 finalement: 
- Cahly a eu droit à une injection pour diminuer les démangeaisons. Présence encore de nombreux démodex... Nouvelle prise de Nexgard prévue dans 15 jours... ::  puis logiquement tous les mois mais comme je suis réticente, elle me conseille de voir en fonction d'éventuelles situations de stress (comme notre absence future).
Pour elle, les bains associés à un comprimé ne sont pas moins agressifs... J'en rediscuterai plus tard avec ma vétérinaire habituelle. Dans l'immédiat il faut gérer la "situation de crise"
- Bosco n'est pas victime des aoûtats mais d'anxiété, associé au toc lorsqu'il tourne frénétiquement dans le jardin...

Traitement phyto adapté pour les 2 et porte-monnaie plus léger!  :: 

Le Zylkène peut être pris en parallèle et démarré 15 jours avant le départ.

----------


## monloulou

Tant mieux pour les ongles  :: 
Pauvre Cahly elle doit tout intérioriser, tant pis pour le traitement de choc si cela permet de calmer ses démangeaisons. Chez Bosco c'est l'inverse  ::  ça doit être un reste du passé ?
D'ici ton voyage tu les feras garder 1 fois pour les ré-habituer ?

----------


## lénou

Non, vraiment impossible d'ici notre départ et, en y réfléchissant bien, je pense que le séjour chez Anna n'est pas la seule cause!!!... Car sincèrement, il y a pire comme séjour: en famille, voire sur le canapé!!! ::  D'ailleurs mon compagnon avait oublié de me dire que Bosco s'était laissé approcher et caresser le lundi, en montant sur le canapé justement!!! :: 
Sincèrement, je pense que l'énorme "burn out" ou crise d'angoisse de mon compagnon durant ce week-end parisien puis les lundi et mardi y est pour beaucoup! 
Je ne vais pas tout dévoiler mais j'ai même eu peur de le laisser seul le mardi pour vous dire à quel point il était mal et moi pas zen du tout non plus de ce fait!!! 
D'ailleurs Cahly et Bosco étaient différents, mon compagnon l'a dit lui-même! Et Cahly le soir est montée sur lui  devant moi et l'a léché, ce qu'elle fait rarement!!!
A mon avis, nous avons été secoués tous les 4!
Donc je me raisonne pour le voyage, d'autant que c'est exceptionnel, habituellement je m'arrange pour emmener mes 4 pattes, et de toute manière nous ne répartirons pas de si tôt, il faudra même attendre un moment je pense... ::  Même ma cure, seule, est comprise... Donc zen, profitons et ensuite je verrai pour intégrer un groupe de canirando, entre autres... ::

----------


## Sydolice

Et peut-être aussi que la démodécie est tout simplement repartie SANS problèmes psychologiques !
Les maladies de peau, ça va, ça vient, au gré de l'évolution ou du recul de la maladie elle-même. 
Même si vous vous êtes absentés un week-end, même si ils ont senti le mal-être de leur maître, la vie de Cahly et Bosco reste une vie de rêve, entourée du meilleur. Pour eux qui ont connu bien pire, cela reste le paradis, même en cas de crise. 
Il y a surtout que les maladies de peau restent difficiles à éradiquer.

----------


## lénou

> Et peut-être aussi que la démodécie est tout simplement repartie SANS problèmes psychologiques !


Aussi, tu as raison!  :: 



> la vie de Cahly et Bosco reste une vie de rêve, entourée du meilleur.


Nous essayons en tout cas...
 Rhô, je me mets à rêver car j'ai vu une maison dans nos prix, dans un village proche de tout que j'adore et avec 1000 m2 de terrain: bon un peu "dans son jus" niveau décoration mais très bien entretenue. Pas le moment idéal du tout par rapport à la situation professionnelle de mon compagnon, sans doute, mais tant pis, je la visite mardi soir pour me faire une idée quand-même!!!  ::  Rêver ne fait pas de mal!  ::

----------


## Belgo78

Nous on a prit une maison comme ça, parfois on a l'impression de vivre en 1950 mais ça ne gêne pas tant que ça et petit à petit on l'a remet à nos goûts. 
Je crois qu'on serait malheureux dans une toute neuve, c'est une belle expérience  :: 
Puis bon pour les animaux ça change rien, seul avantage ils peuvent tout détruire ça nous arrange presque  ::

----------


## lénou

> seul avantage ils peuvent tout détruire ça nous arrange presque


 ::  Notre duo n'est pas destructeur, mis à part une feuille de sopalin à déchiqueter pour Bosco ou une boîte vide qui, étrangement, voyage dans la maison!!! "Meuh" oui, ils ont des qualités aussi!  :: 



> petit à petit on l'a remet à nos goûts.


Oui, voilà!  ::  Tant qu'il n'y a pas de grands travaux à prévoir mais juste de la décoration, ça nous conviendrait.



> Je crois qu'on serait malheureux dans une toute neuve


Celle que nous louons actuellement est neuve, mais tout est "Brico dépo", je vous laisse donc imaginer les déboires fréquents liés à la faible qualité des matériaux!!!...

----------


## monloulou

::  il me fait rire Belgo en parlant de sa maison.
Lénou tu vas peut-être souffler un peu pendant les vacances de Noël, suis sûre que tu n'as pas vu passer les mois précédents tellement tu étais occupée dans tous les sens du terme. On attend des nouvelles de la visite maison maintenant  ::

----------


## lénou

Oui, souffler.
J'avoue que ce voyage en Écosse ne m'attire pas plus que ça pour le moment...
Quand je surveille la récréation: C'est-à-dire tous les jours, matin et après-midi, entre autres, et qu'il pleut, je me dis que j'irai bien au chaud plutôt alors que je n'aime pas la chaleur...
Et en même temps, c'est maintenant ou jamais car ensuite mes neveux s'envoleront de leurs propres ailes (dernier créneau possible pour eux entre les examens, les études, leurs jobs et les amis), ensuite mon compagnon sera vraiment lancé donc impossible de s'absenter, et surtout, mes parents vieillissent... :: 
Alors pour le moment je ne réalise pas, je freine un peu des 4 fers, mais là-bas nous allons savourer! Je vois si peu ma soeur en plus dans le tourbillon de la vie!...

Je vous donnerai mon sentiment concernant la maison, je la visite avec ma maman, mais chut!  ::  Enfin, mon compagnon le sait, il préfère préserver son temps et y retourner si j'avais le coup de coeur, mais changer d'adresse alors qu'il démarre avec cartes de visite lancées, etc... Mais bon, rêvons!  ::

----------


## manoe

Tu as raison lénou, cela fait tellement de bien de rêver ! Je regarde régulièrement les maisons que je n'aurai jamais mais tant pis, pour un moment, je me vois ailleurs. Et tu verras, l'Ecosse c'est juste somptueux. Avec l'Irlande, ce sont deux pays que j'ai littéralement a-do-rés !! De toutes façons, je dirais presque que peu importe le lieu, l'essentiel étant que tu te retrouves dans un autre environnement et surtout avec tous tes proches. Je trouve cela génial ces vacances tous ensemble !

----------


## superdogs

J'ai adoré l'Irlande aussi !

----------


## Luli

Tu fais bien de visiter et rêver Lenou. Une déco ça se change. J'ai eu du bol pour ma maison, le couple qui l'a habité les 15 dernières avait du goût et un certain amour du blanc uni. 

J'avais visité 5 ou 6 maisons avant celles là. Un truc amusant a Saint Nazaire c'est que toutes les baraques ont été construites en même temps au moment de la reconstruction donc concrètement si tu y es un peu sensible, tu constates que tu visites des maisons toutes identiques a l'origine qui, en accueillant 70 ans de vie, de cultures etc sont devenues progressivement distinctes. L'une d'elle avait été habitée visiblement par un fan de Johnny et toutes les pièces étaient décorées a sa gloire. Sauf que du coup, ça ressemble plus a un mausolée qu'autre chose aujourd'hui ^^'.

----------


## lénou

L'Irlande est un merveilleux souvenir: voyage en 3ème au mois de mai avec les rhododendrons en fleurs!  ::  mais j'ai déclenché là-bas une belle allergie aux moustiques car nous avions été littéralement dévorés!!! 

Nous étions une famille unie, manoe,  très unie car nous avons passé des étés à sillonner la France en cyclocamping: mes parents en tandem avec la remorque et Dolly, notre bergère des Pyrénées derrière eux et mon frère, ma soeur et moi à bicyclette avec les bagages, mon frère ayant une remorque en plus derrière lui également (7 ans de plus que moi). Nous avons démarré ces périples, j'avais 8 ans! Et l'hiver la grande randonnée pédestre...
Bref, des années plus tard, nous avons besoin de ce voyage après des années de lutte et de souffrance liées à l'arrivée d'une belle-soeur ex allemande de l'Est (ça a son importance malheureusement) perverse narcissique...
3 enfants en 3 ans: "une tatie célibataire", c'était pratique, dixit ma belle-soeur, je ne parle pas des grands-parents, corvéables à merci, puis les neveux et nièce ont atteint l'adolescence, et étrangement plus besoin d'aide donc on s'arrange pour couper tout lien, et mon frère, bonne pâte, en totale admiration devant une épouse hyper douée en tout, a suivi le pas...
Dans l'impossibilité d'avoir des enfants, j'étais très proches des 3 alsaciens qu'ils étaient devenus. 
Bref, je vous raconte ma vie là!!! :: , bref, après tant de tourments et de souffrance, nous avons besoin de nous retrouver et nous ressourcer, car ces épreuves laissent des traces, voilà pour quelles raisons, je n'hésite pas à lâcher les 2 loulous, c'est exceptionnel... ::

----------


## superdogs

ça fait du bien, des fois, de se délester sur Rescue ... 
J'aurai rêvé d'avoir une famille super unie, ben, ce n'était et n'est toujours pas le cas,  :: 
Je te souhaite un beau, bon, et ressourçant voyage !

----------


## monloulou

C'est un beau voyage que dis-je un extraordinaire voyage entouré de tes proches ! A ne pas rater absolument, c'est si difficile aujourd'hui d'avoir une famille unie et/ou disponible pour partager de bons moments ensemble. Après tatie lénou retrouvera ses amours de loulous avec grande joie et inversement  ::

----------


## manou 851

L a vie de famille n'est pas simple du tout. Moi je suis issue d'une famille recomposée ou les secrets étaient bien gardés  c'est vers la trentaine que j'ai reconstruit l'histoire lors de mon congé parental et là faut gérer les émotions.  Mais il y a aussi de jolis souvenirs.

----------


## lénou

De mon côté, j'ai franchi des caps, grâce à mon compagnon notamment, même si la cicatrice est là, indélébile, je parviens à avancer avec ces absences maintenant, mais je souffre pour mes parents, car ils ne méritaient vraiment pas ça...  :: 
La vie pourrait être si simple et belle... Heureusement que nos loulous lui redonnent de la couleur comme le dit manoe...  ::

----------


## monloulou

Lénou, combien de parents seraient heureux d'être entourés par leur(s) enfant(s), ne pense pas à ces choses là qui font mal mais plutôt à ce que tu pourrais faire/dire pour leur rendre la vie douce. Traverser des épreuves et les surmonter ensemble renforce l'amour, bon je ne t'apprends rien. Tout ça pour te dire de profiter de chaque jour intensément  :: 
Comment va miss Cahly, elle se gratte toujours ?

----------


## lénou

Tu as raison monloulou... :: 
Cahly se démange un peu moins mais sa peau est rouge et enflammée au niveau du ventre et la miss à quelques belles plaies sur la queue et les pattes... ::

----------


## lénou

Ce matin, Bosco dormait profondément, je vais prendre ma douche et je l'entends pleurer... Ça arrive lorsque miss Cahly l'empêche de monter en faisant sa princesse en le bloquant dans l'escalier. Ils ne viennent pas dans la chambre, mais tous les 2 adorent le bureau de leur papa dans lequel ils ont leur place!!! :: 
Après la douche, en descendant, je sens une subtile odeur: gros pipi: Bosco a pleuré parce qu'il voulait sortir ou parce qu'il s'était soulagé?... Sa tête de chien battu qu'il me fait alors que je ne lui dis rien!!! :: 

Aujourd'hui, seuls de 9h à 17h... Le soleil doit réapparaître, la baie vitrée restera donc ouverte avec le volet à moitié baissé.
Un menuisier doit venir samedi pour prévoir un système permettant de fermer avec "chiennière :: ": j'invente un mot!!!pour une sortie possible lorsqu'ils sont seuls

----------


## monloulou

A mon avis Bosco pleurait parce qu'il voulait sortir avant ta douche na   :: 
Cool une 'chiennière' vu le froid qui arrive, zont pas trouvé un mot plus court que 'chatière pour chien', 'canitière' ça ressemble à litière, 'boscatière' pour les 2 loulous  :: 
Tu vas le faire où le gros trou ?  :: 
(image trouvée sur le net)

----------


## Sydolice

Ça c'est une " têtière " !

----------


## lénou

> A mon avis Bosco pleurait parce qu'il voulait sortir avant ta douche na


Teuh-teuh, il dormait profondément lorsque je me suis levée et j'ai même évité d'ouvrir la lumière pour ne pas le réveiller et jamais il ne sort si je lui impose!!! ::  Une tête de mule ce frisou!!! :: 



> 'boscatière' pour les 2 loulous


"Boscahlière"!  :: 



> Tu vas le faire où le gros trou ?


Dans une belle planche que le menuisier va adapter à l'ouverture partielle de la baie vitrée.



> Ça c'est une " têtière " !8


 :: 

Sages comme des images aujourd'hui!  ::  Tant mieux car l'absence longue durée (pour la journée) va se reproduire plusieurs fois d'ici les vacances de la Toussaint!... ::

----------


## lénou

> Tu fais bien de visiter et rêver Lenou. Une déco ça se change. J'ai eu  du bol pour ma maison, le couple qui l'a habité les 15 dernières avait  du goût et un certain amour du blanc uni.


 L'idéal le blanc uni! Et tu as une belle surface de terrain?

----------


## lénou

Bon, j'allais rentrer dans la douche lorsque sieur Bosco s'est mis à chouiner. Vite, vite je descends pour ouvrir: "Bah non, je veux pas sortir mais j'aimerais bien des gratouilles sur mon bidou!!!", mais bien sûr frisou! ::  J'ai laissé ouvert de ce fait! Donc pas de pipi et une pièce bien fraîche pour le petit déjeuner: ça réveille!!! ::

----------


## manoe

:: 

Quand visites tu la maison lénou ?

----------


## monloulou

> Quand visites tu la maison lénou ?


(ce soir mais  ::  monsieur lénou est au courant enfin juste un peu)  ::

----------


## manoe

Damned ! Manquerait + que monsieur lénou vienne sur Rescue incognito  ::

----------


## mamandeuna

:: 
Bonjour Monsieur Lénou  :: 
Enfin un deuxième homme sur le forum après Belgo, je n'y croyais plus.  :: 
Lénou, l'avantage c'est que tu peux visiter ET que toi tu pourras acheter un jour  :: 
Rien de tout ça pour moi. En plus, vu ce que je vais toucher à la retraite, dur dur pour un loyer parisien. Et je ne veux pas m'exiler.  :: 
C'est super les progrès de Bosco... ::

----------


## monloulou

> Bon, j'allais rentrer dans la douche lorsque sieur Bosco s'est mis à chouiner. Vite, vite je descends pour ouvrir: "Bah non, je veux pas sortir mais j'aimerais bien des gratouilles sur mon bidou!!!", mais bien sûr frisou! J'ai laissé ouvert de ce fait! Donc pas de pipi et une pièce bien fraîche pour le petit déjeuner: ça réveille!!!


Bravo Bosco ! je le savais lénou qu'il était propre  ::   ne reste plus qu'à 'ajuster', à ton réveil tu allumes la lumière puis tu le gratouilles le bidou puis tu allumes la terrasse/le jardin et après tu prends ta douche voilou  :: 
Vivement que monsieur menuisier installe un 'passe-chien' avant l'hiver  ::

----------


## mamandeuna

Non, une chennière  ::

----------


## Sydolice

A mon avis, ce que Bosco veut, c'est Lénou, donc c'est la douche qui doit lui sembler de trop. Quelque soit le moment où elle est prise !  ::

----------


## mamandeuna

Peut-être que le but final, c'est de prendre sa douche le matin avec Lénou ?  ::

----------


## manou 851

Penser à prendre en considération la taille de la salle de bains avec le roi Bosco dans les pattes !!!!   ::

----------


## mamandeuna

Je crois que c'est pour ça qu'une nouvelle maison avec grande douche est recherchée...  ::

----------


## monloulou

::  Vous me faites rigoler merci !

----------


## lénou

Rhô, vous êtes déchaînés!  :: 
Gros coup de coeur!!! ::  Revisite samedi à 11h avec monsieur lénou et il est d'accord, et toc!

----------


## manoe

Euh, pour la maison, faudra aussi penser à une chambre d'amis pour les copines de Rescue.... ::   ::

----------


## lénou

> Lénou, l'avantage c'est que tu peux visiter ET que toi tu pourras acheter un jour 
> Rien de tout ça pour moi. En plus, vu ce que je vais toucher à la retraite, dur dur pour un loyer parisien. Et je ne veux pas m'exiler.


A Paris, c'est clair!  :: 
Pour autant, par ici, la retraite, si nous en obtenons une ::  sera également très légère, alors pour éviter de dormir sous les ponts, nous souhaitons investir dans 'a pierre!...

----------


## lénou

> Euh, pour la maison, faudra aussi penser à une chambre d'amis pour les copines de Rescue....


 Vi-vi-vi et il y a même un chenil!!! :: 

Bon, la douche n'est pas très grande mais pas à l'étage, hein frisou!!!
Rhô, pas de mitoyenneté, pas de vis-à-vis, un très beau jardin de 1000 m2 et maison disponible seulement d'ici 6 mois :Smile:  parfait pour nous! En plus, super bien entretenue: monsieur menuisier. Calme, dans une impasse, mais proche de tout, chouettes balades possibles également et je me rapprocherais de mon école en plus!

----------


## manoe

Que du bonheur alors  ::

----------


## lénou

Vi manoe, mais il faut voir pour les finances...

----------


## lénou

Rhô, je rêve! 
Rendez-vous à la banque envisagé pour différentes simulations!
Si ça marche, j'organiserai une pendaison de crémaillère "rescue", promis!!!! ::

----------


## manou 851

Mais en ce moment le credit n'est pas cher. Quand j'ai fait construire dans les années 80 on était à 13% alors que là certaines banques sont à moins de 2 % même si l'inflation est differente cela vaut le coup.

----------


## Luli

Effectivement, sans négocier, prêt a moins de 2% ^^ 

Lenou, terrain de 600m2 de mon côté, pour une maison de ville je pouvais pas rêver mieux. Elle est moins grande que d'autres maisons visitées (100m2, beaucoup ici font 150 voir 200) mais elle a ete aménagée intelligemment et comporte plus de vraies belles pièces (il y a 4 grandes chambres !) que la quasi totalité des "grandes soeurs" que j'ai visitées. Et sans travaux, j'ai juste eu a poser mes cartons, même la cuisine était deja complètement équipée.

----------


## lénou

Ici également la maison est de surface raisonnable: 101 m2 avec 3 chambres (1 à l'étage) en semi plain pied donc 2 disponibles avec vue sur le jardin pour nos bureaux respectifs+ jardin non visible de la rue, l'idéal, petit atelier (Monsieur menuisier donc maison très bien entretenu) et chouette grenier accessible facilement, aménageable (mais déjà top pour stocker mes livres et affaires d'école, entre autres!). Dépendances hyper pratiques pour la tondeuse, etc...
Et franchement je n'ai même pas été choquée par la décoration!
Maintenant à voir comme elle ne sera pas disponible avant 6 mois ... Comment s'arranger pour ne pas avoir 2 loyers, etc...
Déjà, attendons de voir la réaction de monsieur lénou samedi!  ::

----------


## Luli

Ici pas eu le choix, j'ai fait un mois avec le loyer plus le prêt (plus le prix du déménagement). J'avais mis de côté en prévision plusieurs mois avant donc ça a picoté mais c'est passé ^^

----------


## monloulou

Waouh lénou tu t'y vois déjà dedans ! je pense que monsieur lénou va suivre en pensant à son Bosco  ::  
On croise tout, 6 mois c'est idéal le temps de chercher et trouver un prêt, de s'arranger avec le proprio de la location pour ne pas avoir de double loyer...

----------


## manoe

Les taux sont à un niveau historiquement bas, style 1 % sur 20 ans, voire inférieurs à 1 % pour les meilleurs dossiers. Le revers de la médaille de la baisse des taux étant la dégringolade des rendements des placements, il est plus que jamais d'actualité d'investir dans la pierre. Consulter un courtier qui trouvera le meilleur taux compte tenu de ta situation peut être judicieux mais je ne t'apprends sans doute rien. Bon, on attend samedi impatiemment maintenant  ::

----------


## Sydolice

Ben dis donc, tu t'y connais bien Manoe !

----------


## manoe

Oh que non, suis loin d'être une pro ! Je m'intéresse juste à l'actualité  ::

----------


## duma762000

normalement il y a 10 % environ à régler au moment de la signature du compromis. Le prêt ne sera débloqué et à rembourser qu'au moment de la signature définitive. Mais il n'y a pas vraiment d'obligation légale et nous avons obtenu de ne payer que 5%.
Nous avions un délai de 10 mois pour que la nouvelle maison soit libre et ça a permis de s'organiser car c'était aussi un coup de coeur et pas vraiment prévu. Mais impossible pour nous de passer à côté (on connaissait les propriétaires et cette maison nous faisait envie depuis longtemps).
Le souci c'est que les banques sont frileuses pour accorder les prêts -je pense à Mr Lénou qui démarre son entreprise. Il faudra certainement un bon garant.
On croise les doigts ..... et les pattes de Cahly et de Bosco (sans rien leur dire....)

----------


## manou 851

Lénou est fonctionnaire donc cela rassure les banquiers d'autant plus qu'il y a des prêts auprès de la BFM

----------


## lénou

Effectivement, le rêve était beau mais revenons sur terre... Tout d'abord, malgré le master et un concours identique à celui du public, je ne suis pas fonctionnaire car enseignante dans le privé. Impossible d'acheter seule avec mon faible salaire après avoir effectué mes calculs: en grande partie à cause des frais d'agence et de notaire, sinon c'était jouable. :: 
De plus, la situation professionnelle de mon compagnon ne permet pas de nous lancer et j'arrête d'y songer car ça crée des tensions entre nous!...
Nous continuerons à verser 700 euros dans le vent pour le moment...

----------


## manoe

Aucune possibilité d'augmenter l'apport perso ? As-tu aussi étudié la possibilité de recourir au prêt action logement ??

----------


## Sydolice

Lénou, j'aime beaucoup ton expression " lancer dans le vent " ... 
Je lance aussi dans le vent depuis de nombreuses années. Mais la maison que j'occupe ainsi que son jardin correspondent à la maison, au jardin et à l'environnement de mes rêves.
C'était surtout la maison et le jardin pour mes bébés, mes chats adorés ! Un paradis pour eux entièrement sécurisé. 
Les chiennes et moi sortons dans la nature à la première occasion plusieurs fois par jour dès que c'est possible. Tout ici me rappelle mes chats : le sas, le grillage avec retour, les chatières, les arbres que j'avais planté pour eux. Quitter ici sera faire le deuil de tout ce qui me rappelle à eux ...

----------


## Belgo78

Demande quand même à un courtier si il obtient pas de crédit tu lui dois rien  ::  et nous on a été très surpris de la somme réelle qu'on pouvait emprunter(on pensait beaucoup moins)  :: 

Après je dirai quand même qu'il vaut mieux attendre un peu que se mettre dans la panade, la première année est vraiment pas facile quand on achète.

Retiens le positif en tout cas, vous savez mieux ce que vous voulez, les choses auxquelles faire attention, ... ça vous aidera pour la suite  ::

----------


## lénou

Moral dans les chaussettes ce matin... Autant bosser et ne pas pouvoir être récompensée...
Enseigner était pourtant un rêve... Mais dans les conditions actuelles ce métier devient épuisant et je ne me vois vraiment pas devant une classe à 65 ans!!!... :: 
Bon, le positif: Bosco a chouiné, mais il est monté pour garder l'entrée de la salle de bain et pas de pipi!  ::

----------


## manoe

Je te comprend lénou. L'enseignement est un métier très ingrat, à fortiori avec les conditions de travail qui se sont très dégradées. Une de mes amies enseignantes à terminé sa carrière avec soulagement. Au regard de ce qu'elle me racontait, je ne sais pas où elle a trouvé la motivation de continuer jusqu'au bout mais il est vrai qu'il s'agissait d'élèves difficiles en réinsertion. 
Allez, ne baisse pas les bras. Et pour le projet immobilier, peut-être que ce n'est pas le moment ce qui ne veut nullement dire que tu ne pourras pas le concrétiser à court ou moyen terme. 
Câlins à tes merveilleux toutous

----------


## Sydolice

Au conservatoire les élèves sont toujours mignons et gentils, mais c'est la structure elle-même qui au fil des années, est devenue une véritable machine à broyer. 
Nous faisons ce que nous pouvons au sein de nos classes mais pour le reste c'est à l'opposé du magnifique métier qu'était celui de transmettre son instrument lorsque j'ai commencé. 
Avant nous étions des musiciens professionnels, des artistes qui transmettions notre art. D'ailleurs nous faisons tous partie de l'orchestre symphonique de notre région. Nous sommes enseignants ET concertistes.
Mais la fonction public territoriale à qui a été confié la gestion des conservatoires a fait des ravages.
Maintenant nous sommes des " agents " ayant affaire à des " usagers ". 
Nous n'avons plus " une classe " mais devons suivre " un ordre de mission " ! 
L'ère de la déshumanisation totale et absolue sévit dans toute son horreur ... 
Heureusement qu'il y a les enfants qui eux, sont restés les mêmes.

----------


## mamandeuna

L'enseignement, vu côté parent, n'est plus ce qu'il était non plus.  ::  Il faut rester de A à Z derrière ses enfants pour que tout se passe au mieux. Bien contente quand même que mon fils humain, ait terminé ses études et travaille jeune.  :: 
Mais vu ce que sont les enfants devenus, avec les parents infantiles que sont les leurs, dans les familles déconstruites actuelles, il faut reconnaître que le travail n'est pas aisé non plus.  :: 
Je fais comme Sydolice, j'envoie au vent un loyer depuis 30 ans. Mais, liberté de partir, pas de syndic, de taxes diverses, de frais de ravalement etc... La liberté.  :Pom pom girl: Bon, mais il est vrai qu'au moment de la vieillesse...  :: 
Lénou, tu es jeune, et tu auras bientôt ta maison avec douche géante pour Bosco et Calhy  :: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -

----------


## monloulou

Un coup de mou lénou ? Avant la maison il y a le super voyage n'oublie pas  ::   après tu seras plus disponible pour rechercher. Tu n'es pas fonctionnaire mais tu as un cdi je suppose. Tu peux toujours visiter quelques unes pour vous faire plus d'idée et parallèlement voir auprès des banques. Visiter l'hiver c'est aussi intéressant, cela permet de voir certains points (isolation, humidité, chauffage..). Et si ce n'est pas pour tout de suite, eh bien les loyers qui tu envoies au vent t'assurent la tranquillité comme dit plus haut. Pour ton travail, pas toujours facile je l'entends surtout avec les parents, tu as pu exercer ce que tu souhaitais, il n'y a pas de raison de t'inquiéter si tu restes fidèle à toi-même et avec l'expérience tu te renforceras. Allez lénou fais la paix avec monsieur lénou, les enfants à 4 pattes aussi n'aiment pas les tensions entre parents  ::

----------


## mamandeuna

Visiter l'hiver permet aussi de découvrir le prix du chauffage et des charges.  :: 
Lénou, pourquoi ne pas travailler dans un CDI, ou, si tu aimes vraiment les enfants, dans un centre d'animation ?  :: 
Tu as la vie devant toi, et les vacances scolaires en plus. Echange ta maison et voyage. (avec tes deux loulous) ::

----------


## lénou

Merci mamandeuna, ça me touche que tu me prennes pour une jeunette mais mon compagnon et moi-même sommes des quadras "bien entamés"!  :: 
Enseigner est passionnant, j'adore la pluridisciplinarité du primaire mais ce qui épuise c'est de lutter sans cesse pour obtenir le silence, "faire le gendarme" parce que beaucoup d'enfants n'ont plus aucune limite, sont habitués à vivre dans le bruit et à évoluer comme des électrons libres chez eux!... Et naviguer entre les différents "dys", les hyper actifs ou les "non suivis" à la maison et devoir adapter l'approche d'une notion de 10 façons différente pour parvenir à la transmettre!... Ça use,  et  pour couronner le tout notre métier n'est plus reconnu ni respecté lorsque nous l'évoquons, mais pourtant, lorsque nous organisons une sortie ou un autre projet, la remarque de fin de journée de la part des parents est toujours: "je ne sais pas comment vous faites?!..."

Bon, finalement, mon compagnon a souhaité visiter la maison ce matin et il est conquis également... De si nombreux critères attendus de notre part réunis ainsi réunis en un seul bien et une maison si bien entretenue, que l'on pourrait rentrer et poser ses meubles, c'est rare, il l'avoue... Nous en avions visiter des maisons pour la recherche d'une simple location, nous pouvons donc aisément comparer... Mais l'argent est le nerf de la guerre... A suivre...

Bosco m'inquiète énormément...  ::  Il ne se dévore plus les pattes, mais il court maintenant frénétiquement le long de la clôture pendant des heures... D'ailleurs, le terrain n'est plus que boue à cet endroit!... Lorsque je suis présente, j'interviens pour rompre ce "toc"?... Bosco est sans cesse exténué, son coeur ne va pas résister!  :: 
La vétérinaire m'avait dit de ne pas intervenir frontalement mais de faire diversion. 
Il a un traitement de phytothérapie actuellement, pour l'aider sur ce point, et j'ai redémarré le zylkène pour les 2 depuis 3 jours en vue de notre prochain départ... Mais c'est de pire en pire...
Au départ, il agit ainsi car il pense le chien des voisins derrière la clôture. Auparavant, il courait uniquement s'il était ce dernier était sur son terrain derrière, mais maintenant, Bosco continue sa course indéfiniment, sans aboyer. Et dans un autre lieu, chez mes parents, par exemple, il agit de la même manière parce qu'à la base il sent les chats mais ensuite il ne s'arrête plus!....
Je me sens perdue et dans l'incompréhension totale... Certes, nous ne faisons pas de grandes randonnées en ce moment mais Bosco est baladé minimum 3 fois par jour, ce ne sont pas des petits tours de quartier et il est lâché dès que possible et peut courir...
Je me mets à penser à une tumeur au cerveau aussi depuis hier car Bosco semble comme "fou" par moment, obsédé par cette course sans fin!...  ::  (il me fait penser à un souvenir que je n'oublierai jamais: le regard d'un ours blanc agissant ainsi en espérant sortir de son enclos au zoo de la Palmyre lors d'une classe de mer) ... Une amie a vécu cette épreuve avec une chienne adoptée, qui, au bout de 2 mois avait un comportement troublant...

Ou alors, Bosco ne se dépense-t'il pas assez?
Je ne sais plus quoi faire?... L'empêcher, le laisser, attendre notre retour d'Ecosse pour retourner chez la vétérinaire pour lui administrer un autre traitement qui l'apaiserait?
Aucun événement n'a déclenché ce comportement, il est apparu progressivement et s'accentue... :: 
Les nombreuses journées de pluie l'ont contraint à rester à l'intérieur, est-ce pour cette raison qu'il implose? Pour autant, nous les promenons également lorsqu'il pleut... J'avoue me sentir démunie... ::

----------


## charlotte2310

Il a quel âge déjà Bosco Lénou ? 
Il fait ça à quelle fréquence et ça dure combien de temps à chaque fois ? Il fait ça sans sarrêter ? Il faudrait que tu observes ça quitte à chronométrer pour bien connaître le phénomène. Quand il commence cest suite à un événement particulier ? À quel moment de la journée ?

Mais essaie de ne pas trop stresser pour le problème neurologique, ça reste quand même bien moins fréquent quune cause environnementale comme tu las dit, comme par exemple pas assez de balades.

----------


## lénou

Bosco aurait aux environs de 2 ans.
Oui, je pense que c'est plus comportemental mais vraiment inquiétant quand-même... Si je ne le stoppe pas, il ne s'arrête quasiment pas, c'est nouveau!...
Je l'oblige à rentrer 1/4 d'h avant le repas et je le bloque aussi après.
La nuit il dort, heureusement! Je m'inquiète pour son coeur...
Il m'a toujours fallu forcer mes chiennes à sortir dans le jardin, car seules, ça ne les intéressait pas mais pour Bosco, c'est l'inverse, je dois l'empêcher!!! :: 
En plus, il est littéralement survolté lorsqu'il demande à sortir, quitte à se faire mal pour forcer le passage!!

----------


## phacélie

Qu'est-ce qu'il y a au-delà de la clôture ?
Puisque c'est nouveau, ça ne pourrait pas être dû à quelque-chose qu'il s'y est passé récemment qui l'a excité ? Qu'il attendrait maintenant en quelque sorte ?

----------


## lénou

Des voisins, avec un chien Labrador: O Maley.
Bosco agit de la même façon chez mes parents où nous sommes aujourd'hui par exemple, avec terrain beaucoup plus grand.

----------


## phacélie

Ah... Et il y a aussi un chien de l'autre côté de la clôture chez tes parents ?

----------


## lénou

O'Maley est pourtant moins souvent dans le jardin en ce moment étant donné le temps... Habituellement, Bosco rentrait dès qu'O'Maley n'était plus là... Alors que maintenant il continue à aller et venir frénétiquement sans raison. 
On le laisserait, il ne voudrait même plus se promener!... :: 
Ce comportement obsessionnel est tout récent... :: 
Cahly le regarde intriguée et toute calme, c'est le contraste!
Chez mes parents il sent les chats...

----------


## phacélie

Tu as raison d'intervenir je pense, je crois qu'il faudrait l'arrêter dès qu'il commence, le sortir en laisse ou en longe et lui parler, lui apprendre "tu laisses" peut-être, pour que ça ne devienne pas une habitude complètement ancrée...

Peut-être le rediriger pour faire des activités/jeux qui stimulent son intellect, qui sont paraît-il plus fatigants même que l'exercice physique ?

----------


## didouille

moi je lui laisserai le choix avec une longe : "tu te calmes (ou tu laisses) sinon tu rentres" et s'il ne se calme pas, la longe (qui est déjà à son collier/harnais) l'insiste à rentrer, sans lui dire un mot (=il a eu l'info avant, donc action / réaction).
Il te le fera 1, 2, 3 fois (...ou plus) mais à force il va comprendre qu'il se prive du jardin en faisant ça (en plus de se payer la longe..!!).
S'il n'y a que ce "pb", ça ne doit pas être neuro mais plus un toc lié à quoi ...?! à réfléchir.
Dans ses balades, il semble en profiter, se détendre et tout?

Quand il a ce comportement, il se passe quoi avant, pendant et après? ses humains sont où et font quoi?

----------


## Sydolice

Bosco semble se déconnecter lorsqu'il est tout seul et ne se reconnecte que lorsque Lénou le " réveille " ... 
Il peut, comme l'avait fait ma petite Urfée, " essayer " de nouveaux comportements inappropriés jusqu'à ce qu'il trouve enfin un équilibre.
Mais je m'inquièterais également de telles attitudes de sa part.

----------


## Houitie

C est de la stereotypie! Il faut contacter un veto comportementaliste au plus vite car plus c est traité tard plus c est compliqué à passer (ou atténuer) 
Un article bien fait sur le sujet: https://www.toutoupourlechien.com/co...tif-chien.html

----------


## Sydolice

La question est pourquoi fait-il cela ? Parce que chez Lénou, les conditions de vie semblent excellentes. 
Les animaux qui déclenchent ces comportements le font lorsqu'il y a une raison : solitude, frustrations, peurs, incompréhensions des codes etc ... 
Mais Bosco semble enchaîner les comportements déviants, les uns après les autres, comme si supprimer l'un en amenait un autre. 
Au début il était cool en promenade, puis plus après.
Puis il s'est mis à se comporter de façon limite avec les humains, voir une fois avec Lénou, même si les conditions étaient particulières et excusables.
Puis il s'en est pris à ses pattes. Maintenant, il longe la clôture avec obsession. 
A la limite, on dirait qu'il n'arrive pas bien à gérer son nouveau bien-être ... Peut-être faudrait-il le mettre " au travail ".

----------


## Belgo78

Oui je pense qu'il faut lui trouver une activité qu'il aime, je pense que lui faire un petit parcours style agility, dans le jardin pourrait l'occuper.

Chez nous on leur fait un  parcours avec des branches, les chaises de jardins, ... qu'on leur apprend à contourner, sauter au dessus, passer en dessous, passer à gauche ou droite. Au départ on leur montre à la longe puis elles finissent par le refaire d'elles mêmes(ça correspond pas toujours mais ça les occupe). On change le parcours de temps en temps(environ toutes les deux semaines).

----------


## Sydolice

Tu as combien de " filles ", Belgo ?

----------


## Belgo78

3, la maman et deux de ses filles, ça aide pas mal pour qu'elles s'occupent et se rassurent ensemble mais pour les - c'est les 3 qui réagissent en cœur  :: 

Mais bon globalement on a beaucoup de chance, elles ne posent quasiment pas de problèmes  ::

----------


## Sydolice

Oh, c'est super chouette les familles de sang : soeurs, mères-filles etc ... Leur complicité reste souvent intact et elles ont une vie bien à elles en parallèle de celle qu'elles ont avec nous.
J'ai déjà eu 2 fois mère-fille. Expérience géniale. Avec une autre fille chez ma maman, donc très proche toute leur vie.
Deux soeurs : FABULEUX, extraordinaire, inséparables ...
Et dans mes chats, deux couples inséparables frère-soeur, avec un amour inconditionnel entre eux à la clé toute leur vie et ce depuis leur plus jeune âge.

----------


## Belgo78

C'est tout à fait ça, puis elles ont chacune leur rôle, lors des présentations avec les autres chien par exemple, une montre à l'autre chien qu'il ne risque rien en bougeant dans tous les sens et en faisant pleins de jappements, l'autre lui tourne autour pour éviter qu'il puisse réagir et la maman établi le contact.

Dans les jeux aussi, je savais pas trop comment les séparer quand ça y allait un peu trop fort, Akela(la maman) n'hésite pas, elle les sépare et reste auprès de la plus virulente jusqu'à ce qu'elle soit calme, puis va vers l'autre et la calme à son tour, puis elle rejoue avec pour leur montrer les limites, c'est très impressionnant faudrait que je filme si j'y pense.

----------


## Houitie

Les conditions peuvent sembler excellentes pour un chien mais pas l être pour un autre sydolice ! 
A t il fait sa radio pour contrôler les éventuelles douleurs ?

----------


## charlotte2310

Je suis daccord avec Houitie  :Smile:  mais ça ne remet pas en cause tout le mal que se donne Lénou pour ses loulous bien entendu. Je pense que Bosco est un chien qui a un tempérament pas facile et peu adapté à une vie classique de chien de famille, un seuil de tolérance face à lhumain pas très élevé, et manifestement il a un mal-être qui vient de quelque part, et ce nest pas quelque chose quon peut déterminer via le forum je pense... Ça peut effrayer dit comme ça mais une fois quon le sait on peut sadapter au mieux pour lui. Jai moi-même un chien qui ne me facilite pas la vie quotidienne et avec lequel je nai pas le droit à une micro erreur, ce nest pas tout le temps facile mais en revanche quand jai bon il me donne beaucoup et cest une magnifique récompense  :Smile:  bref il faut essayer de trouver la cause de ce comportement avant de le mettre sous médoc et ne pas tirer de conclusion hâtive. Courage Lénou  :Smile:

----------


## lénou

> La question est pourquoi fait-il cela ? Parce que chez Lénou, les conditions de vie semblent excellentes. 
> Les animaux qui déclenchent ces comportements le font lorsqu'il y a une  raison : solitude, frustrations, peurs, incompréhensions des codes etc  ... 
> Mais Bosco semble enchaîner les comportements déviants, les uns après les autres, comme si supprimer l'un en amenait un autre. 
> Au début il était cool en promenade, puis plus après.
> Puis il s'est mis à se comporter de façon limite avec les humains, voir  une fois avec Lénou, même si les conditions étaient particulières et  excusables.
> Puis il s'en est pris à ses pattes. Maintenant, il longe la clôture avec obsession. 
> A la limite, on dirait qu'il n'arrive pas bien à gérer son nouveau bien-être ... Peut-être faudrait-il le mettre " au travail ".


C'est totalement ça, Sydolice!... Je me sens perdue pour les raisons que tu évoques... Je vais tenter de le recadrer en douceur en le faisant travailler. Il est sans doute trop "électron libre", c'est le danger de la proximité de la voie verte qui n'incite pas à imposer des codes stricts pour traverser, par exemple, je l'ai réalisé en les promenant ce soir autour de chez mes parents et alors qu'il faut franchir plusieurs routes avant d'accéder au lieu de balade.
En même temps, je sais que Bosco a du potentiel, je le ressens, mais pour le moment je ne trouve pas la clé!...

----------


## lénou

> Les conditions peuvent sembler excellentes pour un chien mais pas l être pour un autre sydolice !


Sans doute également... Peut-être serait-il plus épanoui au sein d'une ferme tel un Border à crapahuter toute la journée aux côtés de son berger... Ou alors aux côtés de jeunes retraités grands randonneurs...



> A t il fait sa radio pour contrôler les éventuelles douleurs ?


Non, mais il est suivi +++, a été palpé, examiné et rien d'anormal n'apparaît... D'ailleurs, ses soucis digestifs ont disparu et il est maintenant à 24 kg, donc il a maintenant le poids idéal.



> Je pense que Bosco est un chien qui a un tempérament pas facile et peu  adapté à une vie classique de chien de famille, un seuil de tolérance  face à lhumain pas très élevé, et manifestement il a un mal-être qui  vient de quelque part, et ce nest pas quelque chose


 Voilà pour quelles raisons je ne trouve pas la clé...  :: et je n'ai pas trouvé les professionnels pour me guider à côté de chez nous...  :Frown: 
J'ai l'adresse d'une comportementaliste qui fonctionne avec fleurs de Bachs et communication animale dans un premier temps, mais je ne peux pas me permettre de me tromper encore car financièrement ça devient délicat...  :: 



> bref il faut essayer de trouver la cause de ce comportement avant de le mettre sous médoc


Bien entendu! Après un week-end exceptionnel chez mes parents où nous avons dormi, et sous tension, car Bosco n'a pas cessé de tourner dans le jardin... il est forcément usé ce soir! Je lui ai régulièrement imposé des pauses dans la journée, mais si je l'empêche totalement, il aboie... 
Je suis partie un moment avec les 2 ce soir pour les balader et réfléchir à la situation. J'en ai ensuite discuté avec mon compagnon pour que nous agissions de la même façon. 
Il faut dire aussi que nous multiplions les situations de stress dans différents domaines en ce moment et je soupçonne Bosco d'être une éponge... Cahly réagit via la démodécie et lui de cette manière!  :: 
Le voilà en photo dans notre jardin et la fameuse bande herbeuse devenue un chemin boueux suite à ses passages répétés.

----------


## pim-pam-poum

Bonjour,

Je suis ce fil régulièrement sans intervenir mais là ...
La réaction de Bosco n'est par forcément synonyme de mal être à mon sens, plutôt une mauvaise habitude, un "jeu débile" qui devient obsession. J'ai eu le cas chez moi avec mes deux chiens.
Pour planter le décor, ma voisine a trois petits chiens. 2 à l'arrière de la maison et 1 à l'avant. Les deux parties ne communiquent pas. Les chiens sont dehors toute la journée et aboient à la première mouche qui passe. Inutile de dire que dès que mes chiens sortent, ils se font engueuler.
Quand son dernier petit chien est arrivé, l'an dernier, tout a dégénéré chez moi, course-poursuite le long du grillage à l'arrière en se gueulant dessus, un "concert" intenable !
J'étais seule à devoir faire qqchose, elle travaille à l'extérieur toute la journée en laissant ses chiens dehors.
En seulement qques jours, c'était devenu une obsession pour mes chiens qui, lorsqu'ils sortaient derrière, fonçaient littéralement au grillage. Vous pouvez mettre tous les agrées que vous voulez, pour moi c'est pas de l'ennui. Ils n'entendent pas quand vous les appelez. Le seul but des 2 côtés, c'est de faire venir les autres pour pouvoir se gueuler dessus et faire monter l'excitation en se tapant des courses le long.
Pour ma part, ça a été vite fait, j'ai fermé à mes chiens l'accès à l'arrière de la maison. On n'en parle plus. Ils continuent à se faire engueuler dès qu'ils sortent mais de plus loin, donc je maîtrise pour qu'ils ne répondent pas.
Tu ne dis rien, Lénou, sur les réactions du lab, quand ils sont tous deux au grillage ?

----------


## Sydolice

Le souci avec Bosco, c'est qu'il semble " inventer " de nouveaux comportements dysfonctionnels au fur et à mesure. 
Quoique Lénou et son compagnon fassent ou ne fassent pas ! 
Ce n'est peut-être qu'un stade par lequel il doit passer avant de trouver un équilibre. 

Mon Urfée a également été TRES compliquée à gérer au début, en raison de ses terreurs de l'humain. Six mois d'enfer pour elle et moi, une année de travail, et une attention qui a pu se relâcher peu à peu l'a amenée vers une vie facile et agréable pour nous deux. Et de toute ma famille animale, elle est celle qui a vécu le plus longtemps, 16 ans et 2 mois.
Durant les premiers mois, même les vétos l'ont jugés inadaptée à la vie en famille, à la vie tout court et 6 d'entre-eux avaient conseillé l'euthanasie.

Bosco est un chien compliqué depuis le début ou presque. Prendre la décision de garder et d'adopter ce genre d'animal implique de vivre des hauts et des ... très bas. 
Il n'y a pas de honte à passer le flambeau.
Tout comme il n'y a pas de honte à craquer, comme je l'ai fait avec Lulu lorsqu'elle a été hospitalisée ... 
Mais il y a un réel plaisir un tenir bon, à aimer envers et contre tout. Au final, les solutions se présentent au fur et à mesure. Un progrès par ci, un par là. Et même si c'est parfois 2 pas en avant pour 4 en arrière, peu à peu on progresse. Et un jour tout ceci est derrière  nous, avec une belle relation à la clé.

Lénou, au début tes intentions d'adopter un chien facile et équilibré pour Cahly et toi étaient claires et précises. 
Tu as choisi une autre direction en acceptant de garder Bosco, malgré le fait qu'il était clair très vite que ce serait difficile.
Tu as écouté ton coeur plutôt que la raison. C'est tout à ton honneur. Il faut juste vous laisser maintenant un peu de temps. 
Pourquoi ne retournerais-tu pas voir l'éducatrice de Cahly ? Même si elle est très loin et pas toujours disponible, elle connait son boulot.
Si Bosco agit ainsi parce qu'il ne sait plus où il en est, elle sera parfaite pour lui.

----------


## duma762000

les chiens changent de comportement quelques semaines ou quelques mois après leur adoption. Il est normal que Bosco évacue son passé au fur et à mesure du temps qui passe. Il a peut être retrouvé un comportement qu'il avait dans sa première vie ?
Au vu des photos, je pense que le fait que la vue lui soit bloquée accentue son agitation : il sent qu'il y a un autre chien, il l'entend mais ne le voit pas. Ce soit le rendre fou. Si le voisin est d'accord il faudrait permettre aux 2 chiens de se voir en faisant une ou plusieurs "fenêtres". 
Le fait de bloquer la vue ça favorise la frustration et donc les tocs. A mon avis du moins.
D'autre part mes chiens ont fait aussi une allée le long de la barrière car c'était un jeu avec les chiens du voisin : qui allait le plus vite, qui allait faire demi-tour pour surprendre l'autre, en conclusion qui allait gagner le défi ?
Enfin Bosco est un chien de berger/de chasse et pour lui les promenades c'est pas grand chose quand on sait ce qu'ils font quand ils travaillent. Avec du temps il va apprendre à se canaliser, à "s'ennuyer". C'est l'avantage des chiens de berger, ils s'adaptent à leurs conditions de vie avec plus de facilité que certaines autres races.
Tenez bon,  ça paraît décourageant par moment, surtout après une période de progrès, mais il ne faut pas vouloir aller trop vite. Chaque chien a son rythme, et la progression est toujours suivie (ou précédée) de moments de régression, du moins nous le percevons comme cela alors que ce ne sont que des ajustements du comportement.  le zylkène va aussi faire son effet sur le stress ressenti par les chiens mais c'est long (environ 3 semaines à 1 mois) c'est sur le long terme qu'il est le plus efficace. Et peut être aussi que les maîtres pourraient prendre un petit traitement phyto ou homéo pour aider l'ensemble de la famille. Courage ça va s'améliorer peu à peu.

----------


## monloulou

Je suis d'accord avec duma concernant la clôture. Si Bosco apprécie le copain et qu'il ne passe pas son temps à lui aboyer dessus, cela doit être frustrant de ne pas l'avoir en visuel, le voir rentrer sortir... sans pour autant délaisser Cahly. Si c'est le cas c'est plutôt positif. Les chiens aiment longer la clôture et avoir la vue sur l'environnement. Lorsqu'on regarde du côté de la clôture non fermée l'herbe est moins 'usée' je pense, soit il n'y a pas d'animaux soit Bosco y va moins ayant déjà la vue de loin. 
Je ne fais pas avancer le truc, perso je l'empêcherai de continuer en le sollicitant avec une friandise, une petite sortie et pourquoi pas un léger traitement pour son anxiété en attendant ton retour de voyage et de trouver l'éduc. Parmi son traitement actuel, il n'y a rien qui pourrait le rendre excité ?
On en a déjà parlé mais je suis surprise qu'aucun véto qui a suivi Bosco ne lui a fait une radio ? Mieux vaut en faire une pour rien, c'est (presque) le premier examen qu'aurait fait mon véto en cas de douleur. 
Courage lénou c'est pas le bon moment mais il y a une solution à tout, tu y arriveras  ::  et caresses et gratouilles à Bosco si cela peut l'apaiser un peu ti'nounours.

----------


## duma762000

pour la douleur de Bosco, j'ai eu le cas avec Waiton, mon premier galgo. Quand il est arrivé, il boitait. L'association m'a dit qu'il avait été recueilli avec une fracture du pied mais qu'à cause de la leishmaniose il n'avait pas été possible de l'opérer et que l'os s'était mal remis.
Pendant des années (8 ans) il a boité, il avait des plaies au coussinet. Les différents vétos me disaient que c'était une plaie due à la leishmaniose, encore, et qu'il n'y avait pas grand chose à faire. J'ai dépensé des fortunes en traitements divers, y compris l'apoquel et le laser. Ca allait mieux, puis la plaie redemarrait. Jusqu'au jour où je me suis fâchée et j'ai exigé une radiographie de cette patte. J'avais lu des tonnes de doc sur la leishmaniose y compris des thèses et rien ne justifiait à mes yeux que Waiton ait sa patte à vif depuis si longtemps alors que les analyses de sang étaient bonnes.
A la radiographie on a vu qu'il avait un os complètement bouffé (avec un trou) par une infection de l'os. Aucun antibiotique suffisamment fort n'était autorisé pour le soigner et j'ai dû me résigner à le faire amputer. Après le désastre subi par Waiton, j'ai décidé que j'écouterais mon instinct et que je ne ferais plus jamais confiance à 100 % à un vétérinaire. Pour Waiton aussi, aucun des vétos qu'il a vu n'a proposé de radio alors qu'on l'aurait vu dès le début et qu'à l'époque on aurait peut être pu le soigner. D'ailleurs, voyant que ce doigt ne guérissait pas, j'avais demandé si on pouvait amputer le doigt. Avec des réponses négatives des vétos "_on n'écrase pas une mouche avec un rouleau compresseur"_
Alors, au retour de votre voyage, je pense qu'il faudrait faire au moins une radiographie et quand les finances le permettront peut être un scanner pour être certain que vous ne passez pas à côté de quelque chose.

----------


## lénou

Merci à tous pour vos précieux retours :: , je vous réponds demain.

----------


## Sydolice

Coucou, Lénou ! Tout va bien?

----------


## monloulou

> Coucou, Lénou ! Tout va bien?


+1

----------


## lénou

Semaine hyper chargée, désolée, je n'ai pas eu le temps de vous répondre, j'écris tout à l'heure. Pas d'auberge espagnole à l'école ce soir, ouffff!
Merci de demander des nouvelles!  ::

----------


## lénou

Je me suis finalement endormie sur mon message!!! ::  mais j'ai pris soin de l'enregistrer! Je le termine et l'envoie dès que je peux!!! ::

----------


## monloulou

Aucun problème lénou, on se doute que tu as eu un emploi du temps chargé à l'approche des vacances scolaires. C'est quand déjà ton voyage, le w-e prochain ?

----------


## lénou

Merci pour ta compréhension monloulou! :: 
Et puis, j'en ai tellement à écrire!!! :: 
Non, décollage mercredi matin, donc départ mardi après-midi pour tout le monde, loulous compris et retour le jeudi suivant! 10 jours sans mes 2 zouaves!!! ::

----------


## monloulou

Ça va aller lénou, fais-leur confiance tu vas communiquer ton stress  ::  
Après ce fabuleux voyage tu les auras h24  :Smile:

----------


## Sydolice

Il semble que Bosco se communique du stress lui même ...  ::

----------


## flomyspra

ça peut être bien pour eux aussi de les laisser. En ce moment, j'ai dû aussi trouver une solution pour quelques périodes sur octobre et novembre pour le travail car j'ai beaucoup de formations loin de chez moi. J'ai donc laissé Lhotsé pour la première fois un jour en pension pour tester et ça a été très dur pour nous deux mais il m'a fait une super fête le soir où je suis venue le chercher donc j'espère qu'il a compris que je reviendrai toujours le chercher. Et il a passé une semaine chez mon frère où il a été chouchouté et où il a retrouvé son cousin, le chien de mon frère. Mais c'était pas si facile pour lui, je me suis rendue compte qu'il avait peur des hommes mais après quelques jours où il était pas bien, il est devenu, finalement, proche de mon frère. Je considère que c'est un super progrès pour lui. En novembre, je vais le laisser à la pension et peut-être mes chiennes aussi car pour octobre je les ai laissé à une amie chez qui elles ont l'habitude d'aller mais je ne peux pas abuser. A la pension, la dame est super top avec les animaux donc j'ai confiance même si ça me brise un peu le coeur de les laisser mais il faut voir le côté positif, on est jamais à l'abri de devoir confier nos loulous et pour les craintifs ça les fait vraiment progresser.
Je m'en étais rendue compte avec Dim, mon petit moldave qui m'a quitté l'année dernière. Il est allé quelques fois chez une copine et il avait fait un grand bond en avant après son premier séjour car c'était une petite aventure pour lui, notamment avec la promiscuité du mari de ma copine qui est grand et baraqué et sur qui il aboyait au tout début. Ils étaient devenus très copains.
Donc profite Lénou et dis toi que ça va faire progresser Kalie et Bosco de changer d'environnement, l'important c'est que ce soit un bon environnement et ça a l'air de l'être.

----------


## lénou

Difficile de vous répondre aujourd'hui finalement, et de répondre en détail, car de sortie ce soir, mais mon compagnon est avec les loulous.

Je suis relativement sereine quant à notre départ car Cahly et Bosco sont bien chez Anna, même si sans balades, ils doivent être perdus, mais j'aime autant finalement!

C'est le comportement de Bosco qui me chagrine énormément...
En effet, Cahly et Bosco ont été 3 jours seuls cette semaine, de 8h à 17h30, le souci est que, (et j'étais très en colère à mon retour lundi), mon compagnon les a laissés enfermés craignant une crise cardiaque pour Bosco! Effectivement, à mon retour à 19h, Bosco était dehors depuis 1h et il est rentré exténué alors que je l'obligeais: il a mis 25 minutes à s'en remettre: les pupilles dilatées, la langue pendante, trouvant difficilement sa respiration.
J'ai donc finalement compris le choix de mon compagnon!... Ma colère est retombée....
J'ai tenté jeudi matin un nouvel essai dans le jardin avant le départ et après une balade détachée d'1/2h, mais Bosco a recommencé ses allées et venues! J'ai  donc fermé à contre coeur car, en plus, le soleil brillait.
Un menuisier est venu pour adapter une trappe en prolongement de la baie vitrée, mais comment faire s'il poursuit avec ce comportement.  :: 
Une journée entière sans sortie, c'est hyper long, je n'aime pas du tout leur imposer cette "torture" mais pour autant Bosco a été propre!!! C'était pourtant son point faible!!!
Bref, je vais me détendre en Ecosse et je verrai ensuite...
J'ai rendez-vous le 9 novembre pour les rappels de Cahly, j'en reparlerai à la vétérinaire.
Bosco est sous phytothérapie et Zylkène depuis 1 semaine...

[

----------


## monloulou

Il m'arrive rarement de m'absenter 12h, après une grande balade tout se passe bien sauf un popo un jour où ma chienne était dérangée du bidou. Conserve la trappe pour les jours d'hiver et en ta présence, puis pour plus tard lorsque Bosco sera calmé. En attendant il sera plus en sécurité dans la maison  :: 
Bonne soirée  ::

----------


## lénou

Je trouve cette absence sans sortie possible bien trop longue...
Mais je suis confiante en l'évolution de Bosco et tout prend enfin tournure pour la société de mon compagnon, Bosco, miroir de nos émotions, devrait le ressentir!
Il est hyper proche de moi ce frisou.  :: 
O'Maley est là!!! ::

----------


## lénou

C'est de plus en plus facile pour lui couper les bouclettes, il le sait et j'adore ça! Il m'a même permis de débrouiller son service 3 pièces! Ne riez pas, je craignais l'infection et il me les présente comme une offrande: je n'en demande pas tant!!! ::

----------


## monloulou

::  Encore un petit effort et Bosco rejoint O'Maley, pas possible de créer une fenêtre dans la brise-vue ?

----------


## Belgo78

Les miennes restent dedans quand on est pas là, parfois pareil de 8h à 17h, je les sors le matin très tôt, madame ensuite les met dans le jardin le temps de se préparer, dès que je rentre promenade d' 1h30 minimum puis elles peuvent rester dans le jardin, souvent elles rentrent d'elles mêmes.

Elles ont une alèse au cas où(tapis imperméable qu'on recouvre de papier absorbant), elles ne l'ont utilisé que 3 fois en 4 mois(on leur a rien apprit elles y ont été d'elles mêmes). 

Je pense aussi que le petit séjour chez Anna peut faire beaucoup de bien aux deux loulous, devoir s'adapter à d'autres conditions peut les rassurer quand ils retrouveront leur petite vie sur le fait qu'ils sont bien chez vous.(enfin difficile à expliquer  :: )

----------


## lénou

> pas possible de créer une fenêtre dans la brise-vue


 ? O'Maley n'est pas commode... Pas gai pour un jeune Labrador: élevé strictement à la bouteille à cailloux!...

C'est de plus en plus facile pour lui couper les bouclettes, il le sait et j'adore ça! Il m'a même permis de "débrousailler" son service 3 pièces! Ne riez pas, je craignais l'infection et il me les présente comme une offrande: je n'en demande pas tant!!! ::

----------


## monloulou

> ? O'Maley n'est pas commode... Pas gai pour un jeune Labrador: élevé strictement à la bouteille à cailloux!...


Aie peut-être une des raisons de l'énervement de Bosco, raison de plus de le garder en intérieur en attendant...

----------


## lénou

> Aie peut-être une des raisons de l'énervement de Bosco, raison de plus de le garder en intérieur en attendant...


Le problème est que Bosco s'énerve également lorsqu'O'Maley n'est pas dans le jardin!...

----------


## lénou

> O'Maley, pas possible de créer une fenêtre dans la brise-vue ?


je vais tout de même tenter une ouverture de notre côté. 

Une amie de la PA a utilisé sa photo pour une séance de communication à distance. Je suis sceptique, mais je demande à voir et à constater.
Bonne balade ce matin. ::

----------


## manou 851

le bidon offert c'est une vraie marque de confiance. Bravo le frisou !

----------


## lénou

J'ai soulevé avec une pince à linge mais...

----------


## monloulou

> Le problème est que Bosco s'énerve également lorsqu'O'Maley n'est pas dans le jardin!...


Il y a un chien et ses odeurs de l'autre côté, Bosco cherche t-il le contact en tant de copain ou pour une question de territoire ? Il se calmera peut-être lorsqu'il aura vue sur tout ce qui se passe après tout c'est son instinct, sinon tu seras obligée de changer de métier (bergère, chèvrerie...)  ::

----------


## monloulou

> J'ai soulevé avec une pince à linge mais...


 ::  tu es sûre que ce n'est pas une taupe Bosco ? apporte lui un transat  ::

----------


## manoe

Pas eu le temps de tout lire depuis 10 jours que je ne m'étais pas connectée mais je voulais juste te souhaiter un bon voyage en Ecosse lénou + calins à tes deux loulous  ::

----------


## lénou

> le bidon offert c'est une vraie marque de confiance. Bravo le frisou !


Systématiquement , Bosco lève la patte lorsque l'on s'approche de lui. :: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> tu es sûre que ce n'est pas une taupe Bosco


la taupe serait déjà passée de vie à trépas avec Cahly!... :: 




> Pas eu le temps de tout lire depuis 10 jours que je ne m'étais pas connectée mais je voulais juste te souhaiter un bon voyage en Ecosse lénou + calins à tes deux loulous


Merci manoe! ::

----------


## lénou

Je rentre d'1h de balade avec les 2, trempés, mais ça fait 1 bien!!! ::

----------


## lénou

"Chouinements" plaintifs à 4h, je descends: Cahly voulait sortir. J'ai donné un comprimé Nexgard à ma chipette hier, je n'aime pas du tout, mais pas le choix car sa démodécie a un peu de mal à s'estomper et je ne voudrais pas que notre absence relance la crise, j'ai donc suivi les conseils de la vétérinaire remplaçante mais j'essaierai de trouver des parades naturelles dès notre retour!
Je me recouche, et cette fois, numéro 2 se met à pleurer! Je descends mais il veut juste des caresses en me présentant son bidou! "Euh, comment dire Bosco, ce n'est pas le moment!" Je l'ai invité à me suivre et il est allé dormir paisiblement dans le bureau!

----------


## Sydolice

J'ai de la chance, Odalie et Clara font leur nuit ... Bon, ceci dit, je laisse encore la porte ouverte. J'ai cette immense chance de pouvoir le faire.
Par contre miss Lulu me demande à manger vers 5 heures du matin, ce qui veut dire mettre la grille de séparation pour les chiennes, puis attendre qu'elle ait fini pour la lui retirer. 
En revenant dans mon lit, je peux dire adieux à ma belle place bien chaude. Je me recouche généralement en travers avec une mignonnette de chaque côté. Les pieds dans le vide bien sûr. Mais elles ... sont super confortablement installées !
On devrait ouvrir un post sur les activités nocturnes que nous avons " grâce " à nos loulous ...  ::  Chiens et chats confondus. 
Bosco y serait à l'honneur, je crois.  ::

----------


## monloulou

Bosco sait que tu es en vacances et puis dodo dans le bureau pour se rapprocher de toi, petit malin  :Smile:

----------


## manoe

Oh la la, les nuits sont courtes chez lénou  ::   Moi qui suis plutôt marmotte, je ne sais pas si je parviendrais à gérer !
Finalement, j'ai bcp de chance avec mon rouquin qui est tellement heureux d'avoir un coussin qu'il dort comme un bébé toute la nuit  ::

----------


## mamandeuna

Ils sont malins tous les deux pour obtenir chacun leur dose de câlins.  :: 
Ils ne dorment pas dans votre chambre ?
Sydolice, je voyais chez toi un immense lit avec six ou sept occupants à demeure... ::

----------


## lénou

C'est exceptionnel, ces réveils la nuit.
Cahly a pris Nexgard, je soupçonne le cachet..
Non, personne dans la chambre! Au rez-de-chaussée ou en haut dans le bureau. Cahly adore son repère sous l'escalier. Bosco commence sa nuit sur son lit dans le salon puis souvent il monte, Cahly également parfois. Ils passent juste leur tête à la porte de la chambre et vont voir mon compagnon lorsqu'il traîne trop! Je suis toujours debout la première!

----------


## mamandeuna

Je suis mémère, j'aime que mes chiens dorment à mes pieds.  ::

----------


## lénou

> Lénou, pourquoi ne pas travailler dans un CDI


Repasser un concours!? Non merci! Obtenir celui de PE n'a pas été une mince affaire "en compétition", c'est le terme pour un concours, avec les scientifiques!



> si tu aimes vraiment les enfants, dans un centre d'animation ?


Brr, j'ai donné dans le soutien scolaire dès la terminale puis surveillante en lycée puis de nuit et durant les vacances scolaires pour la section sport-étude des pongistes avec obligation de 16 de moyenne pour tous, donc aide aux devoirs corsée!
Non, j'adore enseigner et la pluridisciplinarité du primaire mais ce sont les conditions de travail qui deviennent difficiles: notamment devoir lutter sans cesse et à longueur de journée pour obtenir le calme, s'adapter à chaque enfant pour que tous puissent évoluer au coeur des apprentissages, mais sans moyens humains ou financiers supplémentaires... et ne plus être reconnus du tout, entre autres!... J'invite les sceptiques à venir, ne serait-ce que passer 1 seule journée dans une classe pour se faire une idée plus juste et précise!...



> Heureusement qu'il y a les enfants qui eux, sont restés les mêmes.


 Des exceptions malheureusement, c'est terrible et triste!...

----------


## lénou

> Au vu des photos, je pense que le fait que la vue lui soit bloquée  accentue son agitation : il sent qu'il y a un autre chien, il l'entend  mais ne le voit pas.


A la faveur d'un orage, le film occultant a bougé, je l'ai donc attaché avec une pince à linge: O'Maley vient d'ailleurs voir Bosco, mais le comportement du frisou ne change pas pour autant, il peut trotter durant des heures si je ne le stoppe pas!...  :: 
Lorsque le menuisier est venu samedi, il y a une semaine, Bosco n'a même pas réagi, tant il était afféré à déambuler dans le jardin, et pourtant, nous avons fait une incursion dehors comme nous prenions des mesures au niveau de la baie vitrée!!!
Troublant, vraiment!!!...



> Alors, au retour de votre voyage, je pense qu'il faudrait faire au moins  une radiographie et quand les finances le permettront peut être un  scanner pour être certain que vous ne passez pas à côté de quelque  chose.


J'y songerai, effectivement, mais Bosco ne semble pas souffrir, il se laisse de plus en plus manipuler, lorsque je coupe ses poils par exemple...



> Je ne fais pas avancer le truc, perso je l'empêcherai de continuer en le  sollicitant avec une friandise, une petite sortie et pourquoi pas un  léger traitement pour son anxiété en attendant ton retour de voyage et  de trouver l'éduc.


 Si je l'appelle, il revient sans souci. Bosco est sous Zylkène, il termine la phytothérapie, j'ai également racheté du Rescue et j'ai trouvé un collier anti-stress à base d'huiles essentielles en même temps répulsif pour tiques et puces car il n'est plus couvert comme Cahly avec le Nexgard. J'ai donc opté pour ce collier en vue du séjour chez Anna.



> Tenez bon,  ça paraît décourageant par moment, surtout après une période  de progrès, mais il ne faut pas vouloir aller trop vite.


Je résiste!  :: 



> Enfin Bosco est un chien de berger/de chasse et pour lui les promenades  c'est pas grand chose quand on sait ce qu'ils font quand ils  travaillent.


C'est évident... J'essaie de le recadrer en travaillant les ordres de base. Il est d'ailleurs récalcitrant, tout comme ma Utah qui ne voyait pas l'intérêt de ces ordres à répétition!...



> Lénou, au début tes intentions d'adopter un chien facile et équilibré pour Cahly et toi étaient claires et précises.


Je me suis laissée guider par mes lectures au sujet de la race: chien justement équilibré et obéissant, très proche de la bergère des Pyrénées de mon enfance et j'ai lu également les témoignages d'adoptants ravis! Et les bouclettes, forcément les bouclettes, proches de celles de ma Utah et l'Espagne... en lien avec la petite Podenca Mély jamais arrivée chez nous  :: ... Mea Culpa, j'aurais dû privilégier un chien en FA me connaissant!...
Mon compagnon me l'a déjà reproché ainsi que mes proches d'ailleurs... un chien d'un refuge plus proche, etc... Mais je vais mettre un point d'honneur à leur prouver que je ne me suis pas trompée! En même temps, malgré son comportement à part, mon frisou séduit tout le monde quand-même!
Heureusement que le lien en mon compagnon et Bosco est étroit d'ailleurs car, dans le cas contraire, je n'aurais pas pu le garder... Ce lien qui unit Bosco et mon compagnon élève grandement le seuil de tolérance de ce dernier! Pour autant, la situation n'est pas toujours fluide et sans tensions...



> Pourquoi ne retournerais-tu pas voir l'éducatrice de Cahly ? Même si  elle est très loin et pas toujours disponible, elle connait son boulot.


Impossible dans l'immédiat et le point négatif est que nous nous trouvions en pleine campagne, super agréable, mais l'environnement n'avait rien à voir avec les difficultés rencontrées par chez nous...
Je ressens le besoin d'être guidée un minimum, comme les enfants qui doivent manipuler pour intégrer la notion!... 



> bref il faut essayer de trouver la cause de ce comportement


Charlotte m'a confié l'adresse d'une personne qui correspond vraiment à mes attentes, mais pas toute proche géographiquement non plus  :: , pas disponible avant février malheureusement mais qui se déplace dans notre environnement justement. 
A suivre...
Une chose est certaine, il me faudra être convaincante auprès de mon compagnon pour justifier de nouveaux frais, car, pour le moment, il ne veut plus en entendre parler car terriblement déçu par les différentes démarches déjà effectuées...
Je verrai également pour les randonnées canines à mon retour, sans être certaine que Bosco y soir accepté...
En tout cas, j'ai adoré notre balade hier: quasiment personne et je me sens rassurée en tous lieux avec Sieur Bosco qui est capable de donner de la voix si besoin!!!
Je reste vraiment positive et je m'apprête à les laisser à Anna tout à l'heure sans appréhension.  ::

----------


## Sydolice

" Sydolice, je voyais chez toi un immense lit avec six ou sept occupants à demeure... ::  "
Mamandeuna, tu comptes fort bien, mais ç'était avant !  ::  Isabelle, Epidaure, Athina, Utopia, Urfée, Candille et le chien ou la chienne en accueil. Ce qui faisait bien 6 ou 7. Bravo ! 
Maintenant ce sont Odalie et Clara et une fois ou deux Lulu. 
Pour le moment, le traumatisme de les avoir tous perdu en si peu de temps ne me donne plus envie d'en avoir autant ... pour en perdre autant !
Lénou, Bosco a vraiment eu de la chance que tu le choisisses lui ! De toutes façons, une fois que ce genre d'animal rentre dans nos vies, nous ne pouvons que leurs ouvrir nos coeurs.

----------


## lénou

> De toutes façons, une fois que ce genre d'animal rentre dans nos vies, nous ne pouvons que leurs ouvrir nos coeurs.


 Exclusif comme il, je ne sais pas comment il l'aurait vécu!?...

2 vomittos et un pipi dans le salon ce matin!... ::  Perçoit-il quelque chose?... Idem pour Cahly: énorme séance câlins sur moi hier soir les "4 fers en l'air"! Il y avait longtemps que la miss n'avait pas réclamé autant de papouilles!!! :: 




> Pour le moment, le traumatisme de les avoir tous perdu en si peu de temps ne me donne plus envie d'en avoir autant ... pour en perdre autant !


 ::

----------


## manoe

Toujours aussi matinale lénou !!! Lever à 5 h pour moi aujourd'hui pour cause de Thalys vers Bruxelles mais c'est duuuuuur de garder les yeux ouverts  :: 
Bon, c'est le grand jour pour tes loulous. Allez, ZEN  :: 
Et ensuite, opération bagages car l'Ecosse t'attend demain  ::

----------


## monloulou

Ayé les valises sont prêtes, la voiture chargée ? N'oublie pas la batterie de l'appareil photo pour ensuite nous montrer de beaux paysages  :Smile: 
Bonnes vacances en famille, no stress lénou  ::

----------


## mamandeuna

Lénou, tu vas être encore de corvée photos... :: 
Perso, je savais à l'arrivée de Bosco dans la famille, qu'il n'était pas en accueil, mais déjà accueilli, quelqu'en soient les difficultés.  :: 
Ah Manoe, tu pars dans ma destination préférée.  ::  Un petit tour au Cirio pour un half-half... ::

----------


## lénou

Merci-merci :: : loulous déposés chez Anna après une belle balade au milieu des champs + 1h lâchés ce matin avec mon compagnon. 
Malgré tout, Cahly a beaucoup pleuré aujourd'hui, ça ne lui était plus arrivé depuis que Bosco est là!

Et Bosco a tourné 3h dans le jardin!... O'Maley a compris vient le taquiner car il s'ennuie (il a une trappe qui lui permet de rentrer chez lui) et lorsque Cahly les rejoint si Bosco aboie (rare car il tourne en silence) O'Maley prend ses pattes à son cou et repart chez lui: il est amusant! J'ai essayé de lui parler. Avant il ne s'approchait jamais car notre terrain est au bout de son jardin.
Ils m'ont fait d'énormes câlins tous les 2 chez Anna alors que nous buvions un chocolat chaud.
Cahly a fait un gros câlin à Anna et à sa fille, Bosco a aboyé pour la forme. 
Ils voulaient repartir avec nous mais ils sont vraiment bien là-bas.
Direction Paris maintenant!

----------


## lénou

Ce qui est chouette: ils connaissent les lieux maintenant et sont à l'aise et Anna laisse Bosco venir vers elle sans jamais le forcer. 
Lors du week-end du 21 septembre, frisou était même allée se faire caresser.
Cahly, elle, s'est tout de suite fait câliner, la chipie. En plus, il va faire beau.  :: 




> N'oublie pas la batterie de l'appareil photo pour ensuite nous montrer de beaux paysages


 Promis!  :: 



> Perso, je savais à l'arrivée de Bosco dans la famille, qu'il n'était pas en accueil, mais déjà accueilli, quelqu'en soient les difficultés.


Comment faire compliqué, quand...  ::

----------


## Sydolice

Bonnes vacances en Ecosse Lénou ... 
Si vous avez l'occasion de traverser vers l'Irlande du Nord, il y a la chaussée des géants qui est quelque chose de vraiment grandiose.

----------


## lénou

Merci pour le conseil Sydolice mais nous n'allons pas en Irlande.
Je vais essayer de faire le vide et de profiter mais je ne suis pas sereine car je n'ai pas eu le temps de préparer ma période pour ma classe, et quelle période que celle qui précède Noël!
Mon compagnon proposait d'aller à la mer avec les loulous à notre retour, mais je ne pourrai même pas. :: 
J'ai pris un peu de travail pour le soir quand-même... J'ai emmené "La tresse", mais je ne sais pas si j'aurai la possibilité de le terminer. "Changer l'eau des fleurs", je n'y pense même pas!!! :: 
Urgence: bricolage de Noël à trouver!

----------


## manoe

Allez lénou, à chaque jour suffit sa peine. Essaie de profiter de l'instant présent et de cette magnifique parenthèse familiale. Combien de temps restes-tu en Écosse ?
Quoi qu'il en soit, bon voyage et à bientôt le plaisir de te retrouver sur ce forum  ::

----------


## lénou

Merci beaucoup manoe :: , nous rentrons jeudi 31.

----------


## manou 851

j'ai lu la tresse et suis dubitative sur la finalité. La condition féminine n'est pas égale dans le monde.
bon séjour, tes loulous sont bien alors destresse et profite !!!

----------


## lénou

> La condition féminine n'est pas égale dans le monde.


C'est justement l'intérêt de ce roman, non?...

Je vais appeler Anna avant de décoller... :: 
J'ai donné l'adresse des 2 associations respectives de mes loulous à "jolie maman", au cas-ou...

----------


## manoe

Bonnes vacances lénou ! Profites !

----------


## monloulou

Bonnes vacances lénou, pense à décompresser et profiter de l'instant pour revenir ressourcée et en pleine forme  ::

----------


## lénou

Quel aéroport tentaculaire!!! Brrr... ::  J'ai pensé à mamandeuna!...
Et les odeurs!!! J'ai raté ma vocation: "nez"!!! :: 
Bosco a été malade après notre départ et Cahly fait grève de la faim... :: 
Mais Bosco se laisse séduire! ::  Et Cahly devrait se détendre... :: 
Anna est vraiment top.  :: Elle m'a dit qu'une amie connaît des associations comme moi, adopte et que jamais elle ne les mettrait à la spa.
Mais nous allons rentrer entier bien entendu!!! ::  ::

----------


## lénou

C'est parti pour the family trip toward Scotland! :: 
Papotez bien! ::

----------


## mamandeuna

"toward"... bon, heureusement que je me remets à l'anglais. Tous els ans, je reprends niveau faux débutant, pas envie d'apprendre mes cours... :: 
Lénou traque la jupe et les monstres des lacs... ::

----------


## lénou

Un petit coucou d'Ecosse à tout le monde. ::  Les paysages sont fabuleux, à en couper le souffle!!!
Nous avons cherché Nessie hier:


Nous pensons souvent à nos deux zouaves, mais ça va! Pas de nouvelles donc tout va bien!
J'ai caressé Chily hier soir, une jolie Labrador couleur caramel, ça m'a fait du bien!!!
Devant chaque magasin ou lieu de visite, des gamelles d'eau sont mises à disposition des 4 pattes ici, c'est impressionnant.
J'ai trouvé une jolie pochette en tissus écossais parme spécifique pour ranger les sacs à caca!  :Smile:

----------


## monloulou

Waouh ça fait rêver  ::  c'est gentil lénou de nous faire un coucou  :: 
Ils sont sympas pour les toutous, bravo !

----------


## Sydolice

Coucou Lénou. Merci pour ces nouvelles et profite bien de ton séjour.

----------


## charlotte2310

C’est vraiment magnifique... profite bien Lénou !


Je pense que ce sera mon prochain voyage, et je le ferai avec mes chiens  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Belgo78

Waouw fait plus beau qu'ici  ::

----------


## manoe

Suis juste verte de jalousie...  :: 
Profite lénou et merci pour les photos !! N'oublies pas de nous rapporter des shortbreads pour que l'on puisse continuer à prendre le café chez toi  ::

----------


## lénou

Il me semble tellement normal de venir vous saluer et de vous envoyer ces photos pour vous remercier de ces riches échanges partagés régulièrement et je ne parle pas des conseils lors des "coups de moins", et lors des phases de doute: merci à vous!  :: 

Et encore, vous n'avez rien vu car il ne s'agit que de photos prises via mon téléphone, alors avec l'appareil photo: je ne vous explique même pas!!! Les yeux ne savent plus où donner de la tête tant les paysages sont époustouflants!!!: ::

----------


## Sydolice

Magnifiques ! Faîtes-vous un voyage itinérant ou bien êtes-vous basés dans un endroit fixe ?

----------


## charlotte2310

:: 

De grandes étendues sauvages, rustiques, le paradis !

----------


## manoe

Je crois l'avoir déjà dit mais l'Irlande et l'Ecosse restent parmi mes plus beaux souvenirs de voyages. Je me serais bien vue y vivre... Comme tu dis Charlotte, ce genre de paysage s'apparente pour moi au paradis.
J'en connais une qui va rentrer regonflee à bloc  ::   ::

----------


## mamandeuna

C'est en effet magnifique. Pas mal de ressemblance avec l'Islande, où mon fils humain est allé.  :: 
Mais entends-tu au moins la rumeur des voitures au fond ?  :: 
 ::

----------


## manoe

J'imagine mamandeuna dans ces étendues sauvages et désertes !!  :: 
Pardon mamandeuna, pas pu résister  ::   ::

----------


## mamandeuna

Ah mais si, avec un casque sur les oreilles avec les bruits de la ville  ::

----------


## manoe

Bah, l'air pollué te manquerait trop  ::

----------


## mamandeuna

Mais le matin tôt pas de voiture, l'air sent les fleurs sur mon boulevard. Idem quand je rentre du centre.  ::

----------


## lénou

> Faîtes-vous un voyage itinérant


Un road trip, Sydolice.  ::  
Nous nous sommes posés à 2 reprises 2 nuits dans la même auberge pour le Loch Ness et pour l'île de Skye. 
Nous pourrions nous arrêter toutes les 2 minutes pour prendre des photos, c'est saisissant!!! Ces vastes espaces aux couleurs changeant en permanence, c'est majestueux.  :: 
Un rêve éveillé cette Écosse!
Les arc-en-ciel sont impressionnants!

Les fameuses Angus. Un veau m'a léché la main. :: 

Les moutons sont les rois ici! :: 


Je profite, je profite, mais je pense trèèèèèès souvent à mes 2 zouaves!!! Mon compagnon également: il imite régulièrement son Bosco! :: 
J'aimerais être une petite souris pour les voir! ::

----------


## lénou

Mon compagnon qui me dit en se réveillant ce matin: "une semaine que nous avons déposé Cahly et Bosco. Ils nous manquent quand-même ces deux toutous, on aime aussi partir en vacances avec eux!"  ::

----------


## duma762000

c est vrai qu'ils auraient été heureux dans cette nature si belle et sauvage. Mais vous n'auriez pas avancé beaucoup avec Cahly qui aurait coursé les lapins et Bosco qui se serait obstiné à rentrer les moutons.   :: 
Profitez bien de votre séjour, les retrouvailles n'en seront que meilleures.

----------


## lénou

Oh non, impossible de les emmener avec nous, duma, il faut savoir être raisonnable! :: 
Et les retrouver sera un grand bonheur!  :: 
J'espère juste que cette expérience sera bénéfique pour eux et qu'elle nous permettra, si besoin, de les confier une nouvelle fois à Anna en toute sérénité.
Ça semble juste long sans nouvelles du tout...

----------


## lénou

En tout cas, les chiens sont les bienvenus ici! Dans notre hôtel cette nuit, des laisses sont mises à disposition dans le hall d'entrée ainsi que des "sacs à caca", des biscuits en forme d'os et un gamelle remplie d'eau!
Je prendrai une photo.
Coucher de soleil sur l'Atlantique hier soir:

----------


## Sydolice

Ne dirait-on pas que plus on va vers le Nord, le mieux nos animaux sont acceptés ? 
Depuis mon séjour en Hollande, j'ai souvent repensé à ce concept si simple des personnes et des enfants qui se munissent de petites friandises à l'attention des chiens qu'ils vont rencontrer dans les parcs. 
Comme il facile d'imaginer qu'un chien un peu, ou beaucoup, sur ses gardes vis à vis des humains étrangers ( comme Bosco ), trouverait de plaisir et d'avantages à croiser des gens si ces derniers étaient pour lui d'éventuels porteurs de bonnes choses lui étant destinées.

Chez nous, nous voyons le mal partout ! Et une des premières choses apprises  à un chien ou un chiot dans les clubs est le refus d'appât venant d'autres que de son maître. J'ai refusé cet exercice pour Odalie, souhaitant lui transmettre au contraire que, en ma présence sa sécurité est totale, ce qui inclus que les autres humains sont aussi ses amis. Si ils lui tendent quelque chose devant moi, c'est que tout va bien et qu'elle a ma bénédiction.
Du coup, Odalie aime tout le monde et c'est beaucoup mieux ainsi.
C'est un concept qu'ont nos amis britanniques, allemands et Néerlandais. Dans ces pays, 95% des chiens rencontrés sont méga sociables, amicaux et calmes, quelque soit leur race ou leur provenance. 
Les chiens ne reçoivent pas en permanence des signaux inconscients ou non de : " Fais attention aux gros chiens, aux petits, aux enfants, aux staffs, aux vélos, à ceci, à cela etc, etc ... "
On peut remarquer un changement radical d'attitude dans ce que décrit Lénou : Des laisses, ses sacs et des friandises à disposition des chiens des clients dans certains hôtels. 
C'est tout une autre approche. Tout un autre monde. Je pense que cela viendra chez nous aussi ... d'ici quelques temps.

----------


## duma762000

c est vrai que ça fait rêver, cette acceptation de nos compagnons canins. Quand je pense à toutes les interdictions qu'on nous impose à nous tous, maîtres responsables, pour ne pas avoir à sévir efficacement contre les quelques "empêcheurs de promener tranquillou".
C'est le gros défaut de la France qui, dans tous les domaines, préfère taxer et pénaliser toute la société alors qu'il suffirait de faire réellement appliquer les lois déjà existantes pour les contrevenants.
Bonne continuation en Ecosse, une magnifique région, si riche historiquement.

----------


## manoe

C'est aujourd'hui le retour ?
welcome back lénou  ::

----------


## mamandeuna

Sydolice, la mentalité est différente là bas. Allant à Londres souvent, je ne trouve pas que les chiens soient aussi aimés qu'on le dise, on en voit vraiment jamais en ville. Et je me rappelle que même à Richmond, il y en a bien moins qu'en Espagne... :: 
C'est plutôt dans les pays germaniques que j'ai trouvé qu'on aimait particulièrement les chiens. On peut tout faire avec eux. Aller au restaurant avec un chien à Bruxelles, mission impossible, en Autriche sans problème. Aux pays bas, à part pouvoir circuler dans els transports, je ne les ai pas trouvés plus accueillants que ça. Mais bon, on ne fait que du tourisme de ville aussi... :: 
Je préfère que mon chien soit méfiant, comme mon petit humain. On est plus sécurisés ainsi... :: 
Lénou, en souvenir à Calhy et son frisé, va sans doute rapporter un mouton, pour qu'ils puissent courir ensemble... ::

----------


## Belgo78

Bruxelles le centre ville touristique, n'est pas trop chien en effet, mais plus en périphérie, il y a de nombreux parcs où les chiens sont très bien acceptés, dans les restos ça dépend, je pouvais même rentrer dans la pharmacie avec le nôtre.

Après je dirai que quelque part si y a des endroits prévus pour eux contrairement à la France(en tout cas pas assez) il est peut être normal que les autres endroits soient plus restrictif  ::

----------


## lénou

La preuve en photo:


Voilà, les 2 zouaves sont avec nous. Quel accueil, quelle joie, que de léchouilles!!! J'ai eu droit à plusieurs débarbouillages du visage, moi qui n'apprécie pas trop logiquement: j'ai fait exception! :: 
Le bonheur des loulous était tellement touchant! En même temps, tout s'est bien passé! ::  Bosco se laisse caresser sans souci par Anna, son mari et sa fille. ::  Cahly a passé beaucoup de temps à l'étage, couchée mais elle a mangé, ça oui: ils ont grossi tous les 2!!! Pas de balades du tout: c'est saisissant et ça va vite!
Bosco ne voulait pas monter en voiture: il a été malade au retour.
Mon compagnon étant fatigué après la route, j'ai assuré la promenade ce soir: nous avons savouré tous les 3!  :: 
Sensation étrange... Des souvenirs de paysages et de couleurs incroyables: quelle contrée magique!!! ::

----------


## Belgo78

::  A la joie des retrouvailles et que tout ce soit bien passé !

----------


## monloulou

Lénou revenue requinquée  :: 
Bravo aux loulous qui ont compris le système de garde, ce sera plus facile les prochaines fois. Reposez-vous bien avec de belles images en tête  :Embarrassment:

----------


## manou 851

bon retour au bercail aux 2 et 4 pattes.
Pas grave qu'ils aient pris du poids, ils vont vire revenir à leur poids de forme.

----------


## lénou

C'est vraiment rassurant de savoir que l'on a un point de chute si besoin, mais sans nouvelles du tout, c'est dur quand-même...

Cahly a littéralement explosé de joie  ::  lorsqu'elle a réalisé que nous étions de retour, toujours discrètement et lorsque Bosco sent l'excitation de Cahly, il aboie, la taquine et veut jouer. Visiblement il a été relativement calme puisque Cahly restait dans son coin, sage comme une image. Anna et son mari l'ont trouvée très jaloux dès que la miss apparaissait.
Ils ont été étonnés par l'appétit et la gourmandise de Bosco.
Le pauvre était traumatisé par l'idée de reprendre la voiture.
Visiblement son toc lui est passé chez Anna mais de retour hier soir il a recommencé chez nous. Je l'ai laissé un moment pour se défouler.
Ce matin il est sorti en trombe puis retour tranquillement.

J'ai constaté que les écossais avaient souvent 2 chiens. A chaque fois je faisais la remarque: "2 c'est vraiment mieux!" ::

----------


## Sydolice

Quand Clara s'excite un peu ou court, Odalie aussi veut jouer avec elle : elle essaie de l'attraper par le cou ou son collier, de lui choper une patte arrière et l'invite à la course poursuite. Ce qui ressemble un peu à du harcèlement ...
J'interviens souvent afin que Clara puisse bouger sans avoir Odalie sur le dos. Littéralement !
C'est une attitude de chiot ! Bien qu'infiniment plus cool avec Odalie que Clara, Urfée y avait mis un terme assez rapidement. Elle se stratifiait immédiatement ce qui n'amusait plus Odalie qui du coup, allait jouer ailleurs. Et elle a fini par cesser ce comportement avec Urfée.
Mais Clara réagit en grognant et ... en courant pour échapper au jeu de Odalie. Du coup, c'est un régal pour la petite qui prend cela pour une réponse positive à ses appels au jeu. 
Le fait qu'il soit " jaloux " de Cahly est également un comportement infantile. Au sein de la fratrie, c'est toujours " moi, moi, moi ! "  :: . Pour les chiots naissant dans des endroits peu sécurisants, c'est une question de survie en fait.
Manifestement, Bosco n'a pas eu assez étant tout petit. C'est normalement à sa mère chien de canaliser ces comportements. 
Mais si elle-même présentait des dysfonctionnements comportementaux, elle les a transmis à ses petits. 

Ne laisse pas Bosco reprendre son TOC. Ne pouvez-vous empêchez l'accès à cet endroit-là ? Par un grillage, même temporaire ? Ou un filet, un drap tendu, des troncs d'arbres, un tas de bois ? 

En tous cas, on est heureuse de te retrouver sur le forum.  ::

----------


## lénou

Merci pour vos messages! :: 
Merci, c'est gentil Sydolice.  :: 
Je me retrouve dans tes explications concernant le comportement de Bosco: c'est bien ça, dès que Cahly nous sollicite, il intervient mais en aboyant pour marquer sa présence et détourner la situation en jeu, car, malgré tout, Cahly est souvent là pour prendre les devants, enfin, essentiellement en présence de nourriture.

J'ai réfléchi et je suis partagée pour le toc de Bosco car si je bloque le passage, le problème sera juste déplacé... Je vais déjà voir demain en magasin pour une toile solide à placer sur le lieu de passage car le "bas de caisse" de monsieur frisou est dans un état!!! ::  et ma maison lorsqu'il rentre, je ne vous raconte même pas!!! :: 
Je l'ai observé un moment: il s'arrête, il renifle, puis il repart.
De toute façon, en notre absence, avec la trappe, nous ne pourrons pas le stopper...
Tous mes mercredis de novembre sont occupés par des formations, mais je verrai ensuite pour tenter les cani randos avec le groupe qui me semble vraiment approprié et avec ma laisse double reçue avant notre départ, vraiment hyper pratique, entre deux, je vais me remettre à la marche nordique: j'ai tout le matériel.
J'apprendrai à mes 2 loulous: "droite, gauche et tout droit".
Je vais voir si ce toc est lié à un manque d'interactions ou d'exercices.
En tout cas: zylkène + collier pour apaiser... Pfff, aucun effet!!!

En tout cas, lui qui n'est pas léchouilles du tout, il m'a littéralement débarbouillé lorsqu'il a réalisé hier!!!
C'était troublant de les voir, se demandant s'ils rêvaient ou pas!!! :: 
Cahly est encore folle de joie! :: 
Que de câlinous! ::

----------


## Sydolice

Supprimer l'accès où il développe son TOC peut supprimer le TOC lui-même Lénou. Parce que ce peut être un TOC qui est associé au lieu. Quelque en ait été la cause de départ.
Cela vaut de tenter l'en éloigner. 

Clara aussi " dérange " des moments qui n'étaient que douceur avec Odalie et Urfée. 
Le bonjour lorsque je rentre après m'être absentée est avec elle est une véritable épreuve parce qu'elle saute de façon compulsive et fait TRES mal. Et Odalie, pour pouvoir m'approcher, saute aussi du coup. 
La montée en voiture est sur le même mode d'hyper énervement pour Clara qui reproduit les comportements que les chiennes avaient à l'élevage : aboyer, sauter et s'énerver lorsque quelqu'un arrive. C'est un très bon élevage, sans box où les chiennes vivent à la maison et dorment sur le lit. Mais il y a néanmoins des comportements de meute hyper fatiguant à corriger. 
Clara a également peur des chiens qui ne sont pas des cockers ... Elle aboie beaucoup quand on croise des chiens, ce qui met moins à l'aise les autres propriétaires et du coup, Odalie peut moins jouer avec leur chien, alors qu'elle est très sociable et adore jouer.

Tu vois Lénou, même quand cela se passe très bien, il y a quand même des bidules à gérer, à travailler, à changer pour le meilleur pour tous.

J'ai fait un peu comme toi en fait. A l'origine, je voulais un tout petit chiot, pour le faire à l'image de ce que j'en attends, comme avec tous les chiennes que j'ai eu bébé. Comme Odalie aussi. Mais je voulais AUSSI reconstruire ma famille animale le plus vite possible. Et Clara s'est tout de suite comportée comme si elle avait toujours été avec nous. Et c'est une chienne d'une gentillesse inouïe et très intelligente. Gentille avec Odalie aussi. Absolument parfaite en balade ! Donc, j'ai opté pour ce choix et annulé la visite d'une toute petite qui était prévue dans la continuité de notre voyage. Mais je sais qu'il me sera plus long de ré-éduquer Clara que je n'aurais mis d'énergie à éduquer la toute petite. 
Parfois ça m'énerve mais je l'aime déjà tellement ...

----------


## lénou

> Supprimer l'accès où il développe son TOC peut supprimer le TOC lui-même Lénou. Parce que ce peut être un TOC qui est associé au lieu. Quelque en ait été la cause de départ.


 Le souci est que le jardin n'est pas grand, donc si nous empêchons l'accès, Cahly et Bosco n'auront quasiment plus d'espace pour eux et je suis quasiment persuadée que Bosco naviguera dans la partie restante... :: 
Je vais libérer une partie des canisses qui occultent la vue face à notre baie vitrée pour voir si ça le calme...

[QUOTE] Je me doute, merci de me rassurer et de m'encourager Sydolice! :: 

Belle histoire que ton adoption! ::

----------


## lénou

J'ai finalement placé des pinces à linge pour donner de la visibilité à Bosco, mais rien à faire, si je le laisse, Bosco ne s'arrête plus... :: 
Il va s'user!... Et il est dans un état mais ça c'est secondaire! Et O'Malley n'est pas dans son jardin...

----------


## phacélie

Et si tu lui créais quelque-chose comme un parcours d'agility dans le jardin à cet endroit, je ne sais pas si c'est une bonne idée mais ça occuperait l'espace et l'occuperait autrement, à faire quelque-chose qui demande son attention ?

----------


## sundae

Il n'y aurait pas autre chose dans le jardin voisin qu'il sentirait et qu'il l'attirerait ? Peut-être que ce n'est pas lié à la présence/absence d'O'Malley ?

Je ne sais pas si les voisins sont sympa, mais il y aurait peut-être possibilité avec leur accord d'emmener Bosco en laisse dans leur jardin pour essayer de trouver ce qui l'intéresse tant ?

----------


## monloulou

> Il n'y aurait pas autre chose dans le jardin voisin qu'il sentirait et qu'il l'attirerait ? Peut-être que ce n'est pas lié à la présence/absence d'O'Malley ?
> Je ne sais pas si les voisins sont sympa, mais il y aurait peut-être possibilité avec leur accord d'emmener Bosco en laisse dans leur jardin pour essayer de trouver ce qui l'intéresse tant ?


Ah oui sundae j'y ai pensé aussi, chat/oiseau/poule... c'est comme si Bosco surveillait un troupeau avec ses va et vient  ::

----------


## lénou

Solution naturelle et efficace  trouvée pour supprimer la boue (écorces de pins), ne pas blesser les pattes de Bosco et  lui éviter de glisser, et accessoirement de retrouver une maison un peu  plus présentable! ��





> Et si tu lui créais quelque-chose comme un parcours d'agility dans le jardin à cet endroit


Je peux toujours essayer, mais je ne voudrais pas qu'il se blesse... Bosco ne joue pas, mis à part avec Cahly. A mon avis, le problème sera déplacé... 



> Il n'y aurait pas autre chose dans le jardin voisin qu'il sentirait et qu'il l'attirerait ?


Il agit de la même manière lors du passage du chat de l'autre côté et nous avons également testé chez mes parents: même fonctionnement car il sent la présence des chats...



> mais il y aurait peut-être possibilité avec leur accord d'emmener Bosco  en laisse dans leur jardin pour essayer de trouver ce qui l'intéresse  tant ?


Bosco s'excite vraiment lorsqu'il sent la présence d'un autre 4 pattes. Il adore son rôle de gardien, mais ce comportement vire à l'obsession...



> c'est comme si Bosco surveillait un troupeau avec ses va et vient


C'est totalement ça! Mes parents sont passés ce midi et nous en discutions. Nous avons parlé de Dolly, la bergère des Pyrénées de mon enfance qui n'avait pas ce comportement mais je rappelais à mes parents et à mon compagnon qu'à l'époque nous pratiquions la grande randonnée: soit 12 ou 14 km le dimanche matin, parfois 25/30 km sur la journée (1 fois par mois) et Dolly tournait sans cesse autour de notre groupe! Et en semaine nous nous relayions tous les 5 pour les balades quotidiennes!...
Ce qui n'est pas le cas avec Bosco malheureusement (avec mon dos je ne pourrais plus parcourir ces distances  :: ), alors ne se dépense-t'il pas suffisamment?... Je vais tenter de voir de ce côté...

----------


## lénou

Connaissez-vous les vidéos "educdog" et ce qu'elles valent?... Merci
Cahly ne veut plus se promener en journée.  ::  À chaque fois un bruit l'effraie et elle tire le plus qu'elle peut pour rentrer!... Impossible de la raisonner. Je suis repartie avec Bosco et à chaque fois, elle pleure tout au long de mon absence.
Comme Bosco a recommencé sa course dans le jardin ce soir, j'ai tenté une nouvelle promenade seule avec Cahly: sortie par le garage et elle s'est jetée sur la porte d'entrée pour rentrer!... 10 jours sans balades et ma miss a peur de tout et a régressé +++!... :: 
Nous verrons ce soir et si tôt demain matin elle agit de la même façon...

----------


## monloulou

Oh Cahly y aurait-il eu un bruit qui l'aurait fait peur ces derniers jours (chasse, pétard, orage, tronçonneuse... hallowen...)
Je pense qu'il ne faut pas insister et y retourner petit à petit ?  ::

----------


## charlotte2310

Ça a donné quoi avec Cahly ce matin Lénou ? Cest un comportement quelle a déjà eu avant ? Je veux dire à ce point

----------


## Petit coussinet

Oh non pauvre Cahly  :Frown: 

Malheureusement les vidéos d’educ Dog sont basées sur des méthodes coercitives et obsolètes (il parle de “chef de meute”, dominance etc). 

Je te conseille plutôt la chaîne YouTube “Dog training by Kikopup”, in English of course mais vraiment bien. 

Est ce que Cahly était comme ça en arrivant à son adoption? Tu te souviens de ce que tu as fait pour l’aider ? 
Je comprends ça doit être décourageant... peut être faire des sorties très courtes mais souvent où elle s’amuse avec un jouet par exemple? 

Bon courage Lenou ! 

(Ah sinon j’adore l’Ecosse, nous avons des amis là bas donc je m’y suis souvent rendue. Et mon papa est irlandais (enfin à moitié, l’autre moitié allemand) donc j’ai beaucoup de famille là bas. Les paysages sont époustouflants, on a envie de tout prendre en photo tellement c’est beau, on se croirait presque dans un rêve ! )

----------


## lili2000

Lenou, j'ai eu le cas quasi identique avec ma colley, un jour, que je voulais l'emmener en balade et passer le portail avec elle, pas de soucis dans le jardin puis peur panique dès que j'ai passé le portail. Je ne sais pas ce qui a provoqué ça mais elle est très sensible a certaines choses pas toujours définies.
J'ai réussi a la remotiver et lui mettant un harnais d'où elle ne pouvait pas s'enfuir puis je l'ai forcé les premiers mètres a avancer tout en l'encourageant, elle a commencé a se détendre petit a petit, et je peux à nouveau me balader . 
Elle reste hyper sensible mais dur de travailler ça car ce n'est rien de défini la plupart du temps. Une fois, en ville, elle c'est mis a panique en passant dans un chemin alors que pas de bruit particulier, rien que j'arrive à reconnaître ... Une odeur, peur un jour a cet endroit là ?? Pas facile j'avoue ...
Tout ça car son ancienne proprio ne l'a pas sociabilisee a l'extérieur ... Récupérée a un an, je n'avais même pas pu la caresser chez sa maîtresse ,  connaissait pas la laisse ...

----------


## Sydolice

Lénou, je ne suis pas du tout surprise par le comportement de Cahly !
Il y a eu ton absence de 10jours.
Elle ne s'est pas promenée pendant ce temps.
On ne lui a donc rien demandé non plus.
Et tu t'occupes beaucoup de Bosco.

Reprends les exercices de base de Brigitte. Calmement mais avec détermination.
Ma petite Urfée avait " essayé " de régresser au début aussi. Plusieurs fois ... Et même plusieurs années après.

Si ta volonté d'aider Cahly est plus grande que la sienne de se laisser aller à ses anciennes peurs, elle va ré-apprendre bien plus vite que la première fois. 
Si c'est possible, essaie de ne pas tout donner à tes élèves dans la journée et de garder de l'énergie pour enseigner à nouveau en rentrant à la maison. 
Pour le moment, Cahly a plus besoin de reprendre les bases que de longues balades. 
C'est tellement plus facile pour elle de se planquer chez elle ! Si c'est ce que tu veux aussi, alors ça va. Mais si tu désires partager de belles balades avec elle, tu dois le retravailler.

Tu as bien plus que les bases suffisantes Lénou ! Et l'expérience aussi. Tu vois bien que tu tombes maintenant sur des éducateurs canins qui ont souvent moins de compétences et de connaissances que toi. Il te faut juste reprendre confiance en toi et montrer à ta miss combien la vie à l'extérieur est belle aussi. Parce que c'est ainsi que toi tu le décides ! 
Ce n'est pas à Cahly de décider de la dangerosité des situations. Tu vois bien que si elle le fait, elle part en live ... 
Montre-lui de nouveau qu'avec toi à ses côtés, tout va bien ! 

Peut-être devrais-tu détourner un peu ton attention de Bosco, qui est un cas plus lourd, et recréer une relation privilégiée uniquement avec Cahly.
De toutes évidences, le comportement, pour le moment hyper dysfonctionnel de Bosco, ne peut rassurer Cahly. Elle-même n'étant pas un modèle de solidité émotionnelle. 
Mais peu importe. Retrousse tes manches et retravaille avec elle. Tu sais comment faire puisque tu l'as déjà fait ! 
Et qu'elle l'a déjà fait aussi.
Même avec un chien méga équilibré, on doit reprendre les bases parfois.
Tu es une enseignante Lénou et une bonne ! Cahly va retrouver se qu'elle a déjà appris. C'est certain.

----------


## duma762000

mes chiens l'ont tous fait, après une absence un peu longue. Ils ont regressé, retrouvé des peurs que je croyais surmontées. Mais en reprenant depuis le début c'est rentré dans l'ordre, beaucoup plus vite que la première fois. Je dis qu'ils ont une mémoire à tiroirs. Il suffit de rouvrir le bon tiroir et c'est reparti.
Il faut toutefois garde en tête que rien n'est jamais acquis définitivement. De temps en temps il y a des ratés et on se dit "je n'y arriverais jamais" mais oui on y arrive. Un peu comme les élèves, je crois, qui tentent de savoir si par hasard les choses ont changé et qu'ils peuvent faire ce qu'ils veulent.
Courage ça va revenir à la normale.

----------


## Sydolice

J'aime beaucoup ton expression " mémoire à tiroir " Duma.  :: 

C'est encore plus flagrant avec les chiens qui ont un comportement dysfonctionnel.
Même si j'ai adoré travaillé avec les chiens que j'ai recueillis avec un passé qui leur avait laissé des traces : Tibur, Paméla, Urfée, Ernest et tant d'autres, je trouve un plaisir sans nom à mes échanges avec ma petite Odalie. Une petite chienne née de parents équilibrées et au sein d'un environnement sain et aimant. La différence est flagrante. Tout est facile avec elle. 
En quelques sortes, je prends des vacances ...  ::

----------


## mamandeuna

Peut-être aussi que Calhy a besoin d'un temps de réadaptation. Je pense, tout comme dit plus haut, qu'un stress peut-être recadré, mais que ce n'est jamais un acquis. Il faut refaire le travail, mais, comme le dit Duma, le résultat est plus rapide. Le cerveau est une machine.  :: 
Sydolice,
Le choix de Titus a été un peu obligé. Mon idéal de chien, reste le toutou zen, sans problème. (une bichonne femelle :: ). Et franchement, je n'ai pas à me plaindre de Titus, qui, à part le rappel, est une crème... ::

----------


## Sydolice

Mamandeuna, j'ai un amour infini pour les petites bichons frisées ...  ::  
J'avais adopté une de ces petites âgées de plus de 10 ans ... elle a été le soleil de ma maison et la maman dont Urfée et Utopia avait été privées. Toute la famille l'a adorée. 
Et contrairement à tellement d'autres qui nous ont quittés, on rigole toujours quand on pense à elle ou que l'on parle d'elle. Elle avait ses chansons, ses poèmes. On les chante encore à tue tête, même les enfants qui ne l'ont pas connue.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Pour revenir au sujet de bien des posts : Oui ! Un chien équilibré, ça change la vie ! 
Pour ma part, j'ai fait la mienne durant près de 25 ans, avec des accueils bien souvent complexes, voir TRES complexes à gérer. 
Et le plus souvent avec 2, 3 voir 4 en même temps.
Pur le moment, je m'octroie du facile au niveau des chiennes avec Odalie et Clara.
J'ai quand même récidivé avec l'adoption de Dame Lulu qui elle, a été vraiment très compliquée dans le relationnel. 
Plus tard, je reprendrai un tout petit chaton. Equilibré lui aussi. 
Du facile, du facile, du facile !!!!  ::  ( Chacune son tour.  ::  )

Ce que vit Lénou, je l'ai vécu avec ma petite Urfée qui de terreur perdait du sang lorsqu'elle avait vu ou seulement entendu un être humain dans la journée. Ce qui a évolué vers des crises d'épilepsie dans les pires moments. Neuf vétos ont fini par refuser les soins pour elle et ne proposaient que l'euthanasie !
Comme Lénou, j'en ai versé des larmes de désespoir de ne pas pouvoir aider cette petite chienne que j'aimais tant. 
Et puis un jour, j'ai trouvé une éducatrice qui a sauvé Urfée. Nous avons dû travailler d'une toute autre façon qu'avec mes championnes mais le succès a été au rendez-vous. Et Urfée a ensuite vécu 15 années " normales " avec moi, mes chats, ses soeurs chiennes et sa famille humaine. Par contre, j'ai dû toute sa vie anticiper sur notre entourage immédiat, de façon à canaliser immédiatement ses anciennes peurs. Cjez Urfée, cela avait été transmis par sa maman chien, inapprochable ! Impossible donc de la désensibiliser complètement. Elle a simplement appris à se baser sur mon proche jugement des situations. Elle a fini par assimiler que si je l'emmenais dans une situation, c'est que celle-ci de présentait aucun danger pour elle. Par contre, je suis restée durant plus de 15 ans méga vigilante. Par exemple, je ne permettais pas à des étrangers de caresser Urfée. Je respectais le fait qu'elle s'y serait soumise pour moi mais ne l'autorisais pas. Par ailleurs, je lui ai épargné les sorties en ville. Savoir qu'elle pouvait désormais le faire en cas de nécessité me suffisait. 
Cela a été une attention de chaque instant. Mais je l'ai tellement aimée ! Et j'ai tellement appris grâce à elle. 

Le choix d'un animal plutôt qu'un autre emmène vers une vie différente.

----------


## duma762000

ma toute première chienne a été une shetland, achetée à 3 mois, venant d'un tout petit élevage, ayant grandi dans une famille avec enfants, autres chiens, chats, chèvres. Un amour, facile à vivre, heureusement car n'ayant jamais eu de chien, j'ai fait pas mal d'erreurs. Mais elle ne m'en voulait pas. Elle, pourtant d'un équilibre émotionnel parfait, me faisait des bêtises quand elle revenait d'un séjour chez ma famille. Il me fallait quelques jours pour qu'elle reprenne les "bonnes" habitudes.
Avec mes 4 loustics, ça change : toujours sur le qui-vive, faire attention aux autres chiens pour l'une, aux hommes pour les galgos, à la fugue pour la plus petite. Je rêverais d'un chien sans trauma mais cela voudrait dire que mes toutous sont partis. Alors non je les garde comme ils sont, avec leurs "petits" défauts et leurs "grandes" qualités.

----------


## Sydolice

Ah oui, Duma ! Il faut profiter de chaque minute, de chaque seconde que l'on passe avec eux ...

----------


## Sydolice

Coucou ... Lénou !

----------


## mamandeuna

Lénou, au rapport !  :: 
Sydolice,
Fils humain en Grèce, pas de nouvelles des chiens errants, neveu à La Réunion, ne voit rien. Les gens ne sont vraiment pas concernés, comme tu le dis. Pire, on passe pour des empêcheurs de passer ses vacances en rond... ::

----------


## Sydolice

Mes soeurs et moi avons " coacher " les enfants très tôt !
Mon petit neveu Rémi a fait son premier sauvetage lorsqu'il avait à peine 2 ans. Nous avions libéré des petites sauterelles destinées à être dévorées vivantes. Beaucoup étaient déjà mortes. Nous lui avons montré comment les abreuver en les libérant sur de hautes herbes que nous avions préalablement arrosées. Il a vu les petites bêtes sortir de leur boîte mouroir puis boire avec avidité l'eau contenue sur les feuilles. Puis s'éloigner, LIBRES.
Il a vécu et ressenti notre joie, à sa maman, sa tante et sa grand-mère et notre émotion aussi.
Nous avons sauvé des anguilles, qu'il a vu reprendre force et dignité dans le courant de la rivière.
Des truites et des grillons. 
De petits oiseaux tombés du nids ou de " simples " escargots dont on recolle la coquille. 
Pour lui, sa petite soeur et sa jeune cousine, toute vie est précieuse et ils savent qu'ils doivent ouvrir l'oeil au cas où un animal en détresse aurait besoin d'eux. 
Lorsque son chat adoré a apporté une petite souris blessée samedi dernier, ils ont été chercher un carton pour elle et le lendemain, Rémi a pris de l'argent de sa tirelire pour que j'aille lui acheter des graines à souris. 
Etant donné l'amour et le respect que nos enfants ont pour les animaux ( Rémi et Delphine sont comme nous végétariens ), cet amour les accompagnera toute leur vie.

----------


## lénou

Désolée pour ce silence: semaine de reprise trèèèèès chargée avec formation mercredi (hyper intéressant sur les neurosciences...).
 Cahly se promène dans l'obscurité mais c'est encore compliqué en journée. Mon compagnon a dû la ramener cet après-midi par exemple: terrorisée par un bruit... et il est reparti seul avec Bosco...
J'apprécie beaucoup les balades le matin à 6h45 (avec colliers lumineux et lampe frontale) avant de partir à l'école car pas de souci à cette heure-là pour Cahly, ravie de se promener et Bosco est adorable: je le lâche, il court, il profite, il me surveille régulièrement et revient si je l'appelle, le toutou dont je rêvais! Si je parvenais à obtenir le même comportement en journée, ce serait le bonheur!!!
Autant je sais que pour Cahly, il faudra toujours composer avec des phases de régression et d'évolution concernant ses craintes diverses et variées, autant pour Bosco, dès que je trouverai la clé il pourra devenir le chien posé et équilibré qui sommeille en lui. Le passage chez Anna le confirme puisqu'il a fini par accepter leurs caresses, et pourtant ce n'était pas gagné, loin de là!

----------


## lénou

Ah oui, j'oublie: demain matin rendez-vous véto pour les rappels de Cahly, voir pour sa démodécie, et séance d'ostéo pour Bosco et j'en profiterai pour évoquer son toc... Il est de plus en plus câlinou monsieur frisou!  ::  La tête qu'ils me font lorsque je pars à l'école! Mon compagnon me dit que le 1/4 d'h qui suit est pesant avec des toutous totalement déprimés suite à mon départ!...
Donc encore debout à 5h30 pour les balader avant le départ car visite à 35 km de chez nous, brrrr, alors zou, dodo!... :: 
Ce matin, après une semaine calme, j'ai eu droit à 3 vomitos de la part de Bosco...  ::

----------


## lénou

Je rêve également parfois de chiens sans traumatismes, surtout lorsque le quotidien est tourmenté... pour une balade zen, sans stress, sans appréhension, sans être sur le qui-vive, pour une totale détente, c'est vrai, mais Cahly et Bosco sont là, il faut assumer ses choix et ses éventuelles erreurs... et ils nous transmettent tellement également en contrepartie durant les moments apaisés et les voir heureux est une si grande joie que ça équilibre aussi le quotidien et ça aide à avancer aussi!

----------


## Belgo78

Akela me fait parfois les mêmes blocages en un peu moins fort, j'arrive à la rassurée puis elle repart de plus belle.

Par contre faudrait que je trouve à quoi c'est dû pour pouvoir anticiper avant que ça ne la stresse, pour Samba j'avais trouvé que ça venait d'un simple bruit de branche qui pourrait tomber, je la rassure avant donc plus de blocage, elle j'hésite entre un animal qu'elle ne connait pas et qu'elle sent ou le bruit de l'eau  :: 

Je pense que Cahly stresse pour beaucoup plus de choses, en tout cas plus ancrée en elle, peut être passer plus de temps à la câlinée, jouée, la rassurer, ... avant la promenade ? Là mes filles ont très mal vécu le changement d'heures(promenades nocturnes) il a fallu 1 semaine pour que je les sente plus à l'aise.

----------


## lénou

Idem ici, le changement d'heure a beaucoup de mal à passer!...
Belle balade de 3/4 d'heure avec les 2 ce matin à 7h, un ciel bien dégagé, du givre, un Bosco heureux de courir, c'est un vrai bonheur à observer et une Cahly en longe mais heureuse également! 

Oui, Belgo, 6 mois de vie à l'état sauvage ont marqué Cahly à jamais, je sais clairement que ses démons la suivront toute sa vie, avec juste la possibilité de s'atténuer un peu. Bosco, quant à lui, malgré son passé, est mieux dans sa tête, bon, malgré la balade, il a recommencé sa ronde dans le jardin au retour, c'est obsessionnel. Si je l'appelle il revient et il alterne en s'arrêtant de temps en temps ou en mettant son derrière en l'air pour sentir sous la clôture (il nous fait rire) et pourtant j'ai laissé les pinces à linge pour dégager la vue.
Les écorces de pin sont idéales et facilitent la vie car Bosco était dans un état! J'ai dû couper des bouclettes: je le fais régulièrement, j'adore et lui apprécie de plus en plus: ça crée une complicité.  ::

----------


## lénou

Bosco va beaucoup mieux au niveau physique en ostéopathie. :: 
La vétérinaire ne conseille pas de passer par la case radio tant qu'aucun symptôme n'apparaît car il faudrait passer par une anesthésie dans ce cas... 
Pour elle, les "rondes" dans le jardin ne sont pas inquiétantes car Bosco revient si on l'appelle. C'est une façon pour lui de se défouler, de garder.

Elle nous a parlé de communication animale éventuellement (C'est moi qui ai abordé le sujet), surtout pour Cahly finalement avec ses craintes ancrées en elle.
Et elle a conseillé 2 fleurs de Bach pour l'apaiser, également valables pour Bosco.

----------


## mamandeuna

Pourquoi tu ne laisses pas ses poils à Bosco ? C'est beau un caniche à poils... :: 
Super si Calhy va mieux. de toutes manières, un chien traumatisé vit avec son histoire. Il faut sans arrêt refaire et refaire ce qu'il faut pour qu'ils se sentent mieux, mais c'est un travail permanent.  ::  Dans la moindre mesure, c'est la même chose avec Titi, mais bon vu qu'on enlève la source du stress, il n'y a pas de problème alors... ::  Mais il est loin des traumatismes de Calhy.
Lénou, tu es la reine des balades nocturnes du matin... ::

----------


## lénou

J'ai dû couper à cause de la boue: il avait des rastas enrobées de boue!!! :: 
Nous n'aimons ni trop court, ni trop long. Et du trop long, c'est sympathique lorsqu'il se secoue: ça ne glisse pas comme sur des poils courts!  ::

----------


## monloulou

Les loulous vont mieux c'est une bonne nouvelle, quant à l'éventuelle radio pourquoi une anesthésie pour éviter que Bosco panique ? j'espère qu'il n'en aura pas besoin. Pour la promenade de jour de Cahly, si tu essaies (ou mr lénou) de lui mettre le collier lumineux éteint ?

----------


## lénou

J'étais surprise également pour l'anesthésie, mais visiblement elle serait nécessaire...
Je verrai en allant et en l'observant.
Au départ, Bosco ne voulait pas monter sur la table d'oscultation hier, nous avons donc tenté de le soulever avec la muselière pour un test et il a de suite crié! La vétérinaire pense tellement a des coups reçus car sinon, le harnais le gênerait et lors de la palpation il réagirait.
En tout cas, elle n'est pas pour l'ennuyer maintenant avec une batterie d'examens sous anesthésie!

Belle balade d'1h30 sous le soleil ce matin. A un moment donné, Cahly a totalement mais comme j'étais avec mon compagnon, c'était plus facile de la gérer et je l'ai rassurée en faisant diversion et en la félicitant. Pas super à l'aise mais elle a continué à marcher quand-même en étant beaucoup moins paniquée.
Merci pour tes conseils monloulou. ::

----------


## monloulou

Cahly la chipie est certainement plus rassurée en présence de sa môman  :: 
Bosco assimile peut-être le fait d'être saisi/maintenu à une peur/douleur qu'il n'a pas je l'espère. Je pense que la table d'auscultation peut être baissée ou ausculter Bosco au sol, wait and see. Je ne me souviens plus si tu connais le passé de nounours ?

----------


## lénou

> Cahly la chipie est certainement plus rassurée en présence de sa môman


 Oui et non car j'ai également dû rebrousser chemin le week-end dernier en journée mais comme je n'avais pas Bosco en plus avec moi ce matin, il était plus facile de la gérer et de me concentrer sur elle... Mais c'est une chipie quand-même!  :: 



> table d'auscultation peut être baissée


 Elle l'était, mais même basse il n'était pas motivé en présence de Tiber le magnifique chat noir aux yeux émeraude de la vétérinaire qui s'était invité et trônait sur son bureau!!!



> Bosco assimile peut-être le fait d'être saisi/maintenu à une peur/douleur qu'il n'a pas je l'espère.


Sincèrement, je touche souvent cette zone, notamment dernièrement pour couper les poils auxquels la boue s'était fixée et pour le papouiller justement pour vérifier et Bosco ne réagit jamais... 
De toute manière, si jamais j'avais le moindre doute, je n'hésiterai pas! Dans l'immédiat, je vais essayer de limiter les frais car effectivement pour deux à chaque fois la facture vétérinaire s'élève à plus de 100 euros, puis je viens de commander la trappe, entre autres... 



> Je ne me souviens plus si tu connais le passé de nounours ?


Non, il errait dans un village et les bénévoles ont mis trois jours à l'attraper...

----------


## lénou

Plusieurs retours imposés hier... Grr, ce club d'éducation à 100 mètres de chez nous qui pratique le ring et utilise des pistolets, sifflets et autres!... ::

----------


## monloulou

::  Ce qui explique peut-être le stress de Cahly, à 100m elle a dû en entendre du bruit  :Frown:

----------


## mamandeuna

Ils sont fous ces gaulois, pardon, ces animateurs de club canin.  :: 
Et bravo à Calhy qui vit ses promenades de façon plus apaisée !

----------


## monloulou

C'est peut-être un club d'éducation de chiens de garde/d'attaque...? espérons que Cahly "tolère" petit à petit se sachant en sécurité.

----------


## Sydolice

Oui Monloulou, le ring est une discipline d'obéissance et de mordant : la défense, l'attaque et le lâcher à l'ordre.
Les pistolets sont utilisés par les " mauvais " qui font mine d'attaquer le maître.

----------


## duma762000

oui pour le ring il faut que le chien démontre qu'il n'a pas peur des tirs, pétards et autres. Je trouve que c'est bien car il y a tant de chiens perdus lors des feux d'artifice ou des orages. J'ai essayé avec mes chiens avec des ballons mais ils n'arrivent pas à s'y habituer et j'ai arrêté de les embêter. Dommage car en cas d'orage ils montent tellement en pression que j'ai toujours peur à une crise cardiaque. Il n'y a que la bergère allemande qui est totalement indifférente aux pétards et tirs. On a essayé au club et elle ne bouge absolument pas, une statue. D'après l'éducateur elle a dû suivre (subir ?) un entraînement de chien de garde. Par contre interdiction de faire le mordant car on a peur de ne pas trouver le bon mot pour l'arrêter. En effet dans l'armée ou la police, les maîtres utilisent un mot clé pour faire lâcher le chien et trouver le mot clé en roumain ! Donc on n'ouvrira pas la boîte de Pandore, pardon d'Oly  ::

----------


## lénou

> Ce qui explique peut-être le stress de Cahly, à 100m elle a dû en entendre du bruit


Entre autres mais pas que, chasseurs et autres pétards y participent, mais en tout cas ce lieu la terrorise.
Sans doute les pratiques pour le ring et le mordant mais je n'entends jamais un mot doux, toujours des remontrances et des "non" agressifs!...
Je ne vois quasiment que des BA et des Malinois, qui attendent leur tour dans les voitures dans leurs caisses de transport et aboient férocement lorsque nous passons, ce qui excite Bosco!...
Ils sont ouverts à toute race logiquement, mais je n'en vois pas?...
Fière de mes 2 loulous qui vivent 2 journées pas évidentes point de vue absence. Dans le train pour le retour mais départ ce matin à 6h donc balade à 5h! Le matin ça va, mais ils ne sont pas du soir!!! Ils ne veulent plus se balader après 21h30, nonmého!  :: 
Pas encore de trappe mais ils gèrent bien mes 2 asticots!  ::

----------


## monloulou

Bravo les loulous ! c'est vrai qu'il fait froid à 21h30 pour ceux qui viennent des pays chauds  ::   ::

----------


## Sydolice

Je fuis ce genre de club mais j'ai déjà vu beaucoup de concours de ring et RCI lors de différentes épreuves canines.
Et là où j'allais me promener un temps, on passait devant un tel club.
Ceci dit, en agility aussi les chiens qui ne passent pas sur le terrain passent BEAUCOUP de temps dans les vari kennel dans le coffre. 
Lorsque je faisais des concours avec Utopia et Urfée et des concours de cavage avec Doerfli et Gélice, j'étais une des seules à partager toute ma journée avec mes chiennes.
" C'est pour leur garder l'envie de concourir ! " ... parait-il ! Mais passer une journée de partage avec moi ET aller concourir a toujours été très bénéfique à mes filles. Nous étions toujours très bien placées.

La discipline du ring n'est pas ouverte à toutes les races. Et lors des concours, seuls les chiens LOF peuvent concourir ou être placés officiellement.  
De toutes façons, il est certain que l'attaque ne convient pas à un très grand nombre de chiens. 
On n'a jamais vu un cavalier king charles d'attaque !  ::  Ni un bichon frisé, un cocker américain ou un chien de vénerie ... Et tant mieux.
Mes chiennes font la fête à tout le monde. C'est ce que j'attends d'elles. Je pense à faire d'elles des chiens visiteurs parce qu'elles aiment vraiment tous les humains. 

Mais bon, il en faut pour tout le monde. Je connais des gens qui font du ring et aime beaucoup leur chien. Ils ont juste une autre vision de l'éducation et de la relation qu'on peut entretenir avec lui. 
C'est ainsi. Parfois, je trouve cela moins pire qu'un chien perpétuellement en chenil ou à l'attache. Et de toutes évidences, beaucoup de BA, malinois ou autres bergers belges adorent ça.

----------


## lénou

Effectivement, il en faut pour tout le monde et, comme tu le précises, au moins ils ne sont pas juste simplement au bout d'une courte chaîne...

Bon, Sieur Bosco a voulu se faire une perruque hier sans doute et a renversé le panier contenant ses poils ::  coupés durant mon absence et aussi la poubelle. Mes parents avaient eu l'occasion de passer pour couper la matinée: il n'a pas dû apprécier leur départ...

Mes 2 font grève de balade le soir ::  et de fin d'après-midi aussi!... A mon retour, Bosco a préféré le jardin et Cahly était partagée entre la crainte et l'envie mais la crainte a pris le dessus...  ::  Comme j'avais du travail, je n'ai pas insisté...

Ce matin, j'ai vu trop tard un monsieur et son chien qui a dit en voyant Bosco aller vers eux: "tant pis pour lui!!!" ::  mais mon frisé se contente d'aboyer, "d'aller vers" pour montrer sa présence puis il fait demi-tour: deux fois et ça lui suffit. Confirmation: ce n'est pas un méchant agressif en liberté. ::

----------


## mamandeuna

Lénou,
Ils ne sont peut-être pas faciles tes loulous, mais au moins, ils sont drôles et inattendus dans leurs réactions.  :Pom pom girl: 
Et pas un pour rattraper l'autre....  ::

----------


## lénou

Je les aime +++++  ::  malgré tout mes deux abricots!

Suis triste parce que mon compagnon a eu une frayeur avec Cahly jeudi et de ce fait il ne la lâchera plus... ::  En effet, le centre équestre a installé un pont donnant accès à un ancien stade pour un concours hippique ayant lieu 1 fois par an!... :: 
Cette zone longe des étangs, un bosquet: lieu agréable en parallèle de la voie verte où les loulous peuvent être lâchés. Sauf que, le temps étant plus humide et froid, les lapins, très nombreux à cet endroit, ont dû se réfugier dans la paille du centre équestre et miss Cahly le sent! Pour éviter la fuite d'un cheval (vécue en direct!) le centre a placé un camion pour barrer l'entrée du pont mais la demoiselle arrive à se faufiler en-dessous. D'habitude elle revenait, mais cette fois plus de Cahly, alors mon compagnon a attaché Bosco, à fait de l'escalade et 
... des cavaliers sont arrivés avec Cahly en laisse: ils ont réussi à l'attraper car elle était rentrée dans le manège, effrayant les chevaux!... :: 
Bref, plus de peur que de mal!... Mais elle voulait y retourner malgré tout et pourtant mon compagnon était "en pétard"!  ::

----------


## duma762000

ah les lapins et les chiens ! C'est dans ces cas là qu'on s'aperçoit que nos exercices de rappel ne sont pas à la hauteur de l'instinct de chasse de nos loulous. 
Effectivement il vaut mieux faire très attention car Cahly peut se faire piétiner ou les chevaux peuvent se blesser s'ils ont peur. 
Les promenades avec nos amis ne sont pas de tout repos, dommage qu'on ne suive pas l'exemple des Pays Bas ou de la Roumanie en aménageant des lieux sécurisés où on pourrait lâcher nos chiens en toute quiétude. Ou presque ....

----------


## lénou

C'est certain Duma, Cahly a la chasse ancrée en elle contrairement à Bosco.
À part la mer et ses grandes plages, mais elle se trouve malheureusement à 90km et ... Bosco est malade en voiture... ::

----------


## Sydolice

Ils ne vous laissent pas beaucoup de répit !

----------


## monloulou

Cahly chasseuse de lapin, sans fusil  :Smile: 
As-tu essayé de mettre Bosco dans le coffre sans hayon bien sûr (selon ton véhicule). Ça a résolu le problème de vomito chez ma chienne et depuis elle adore la voiture. Je l'emmenai souvent pour des petits trajets pour l'habituer, j'y mets quand même une bâche sous la couette on ne sait jamais.

----------


## lénou

Oui monloulou, j'ai même acheté une housse qui englobe tous les sièges pour le placer  à l'arrière dans le sens de la marche... Et mon compagnon a acheté un véhicule commercial pour eux!

----------


## lili2000

Pour la voiture, généralement, plus les chiens sont confinés plus il sont a l'aise : dans une cage par exemple ... Ils bougent moins comme ça.
Mon labrador qui adore pourtant la voiture se couche toujours dans un coin pour être calé ... 
S'il est stressé des qu'il rentre dans le coffre, tu pourrais lui donner sa gamelle dans la voiture ( moteur arrêté au début puis allumé)

----------


## Sydolice

" Plus les chiens sont confinés, plus ils sont à l'aise " ?????
Tu ne vois pas les miennes s'étaler de tout leur long quand elles ont la place de le faire et la petite mine de martyr quand mes neveux et nièces prennent " leur " place et qu'elles se trouvent confinées justement !
Mais  bon, c'est différent pour ton labrador apparemment !

----------


## lénou

Oui, Cahly est à l'aise dans sa caisse. Elle est traumatisée si un camion double par exemple.
La vétérinaire a évoqué également la caisse pour Bosco mais le souci est: comment en caser deux? ... ::

----------


## monloulou

Il existe des caisses doubles en métal/plastique/tissu... pour Cahly peut-être cacher le visuel sur le côté qui la stresse (camion qui double).
Ma chienne occupe toute l'espace dans le coffre, elle reste couchée la plupart du temps donc ne voit rien, se lève de temps en temps pour regarder quand la voiture s'arrête.

----------


## lénou

Cahly adore sa caisse monloulou justement. Elle n'aime pas se trouver sur la banquette à côté de Bosco, même s'ils s'entendent bien.
Nous avons fonctionné ainsi pour le retour d'Auvergne pour pouvoir caser nos bagages mais la miss a paniqué lors d'un bouchon sur l'autoroute (un camion nous a doublés): elle a tenté de passer devant sur moi mais elle était heureusement attachée! Je l'ai rassurée comme je pouvais...
J'ai bien encore la caisse de ma Utah qui conviendrait à Bosco mais je ne pense pas que les deux puissent rentrer dans le coffre malheureusement... ::

----------


## monloulou

Bosco dans la caisse à l'arrière ça passerait ? voir si le siège est rabattable entièrement ou 1/4 3/4...  :Smile:

----------


## lénou

Sans mes loulous depuis samedi.  ::

----------


## monloulou

Oh pourquoi lénou ?
(opération de ta maman ?)

----------


## lénou

Quelle mémoire monloulou!  :: 
Oui, et le retour ::  ne se passe pas bien... Heureusement, ma soeur a pu obtenir un congé d'une semaine et nous ne sommes pas trop de deux la nuit! En journée je n'ai pas le choix et en plus je suis encore en formation toute la journée demain... Mon compagnon a été malade. C'est "à cause" ou plutôt "grâce à lui" que j'ai dormi samedi chez mes parents pour éviter de transmettre les microbes le dimanche. Ma soeur étant présente, je repartais et si je n'avais pas été là, c'était la catastrophe car maman a fait plusieurs malaises cette nuit là, et seule, ma soeur ne pouvait pas la maintenir...
Cahly boudine mais ça va. Je suis passée dimanche après-midi, Bosco m'a léchouillé le bout du nez, ce qu'il ne fait jamais! C'est le rituel de Cahly. :: 
J'aurais bien pris la miss mais je ne voudrais pas qu'elle fasse tomber quelqu'un ou que ça complique les choses avec les visites de l'infirmier, médecin et kiné demain... Je ne voudrais pas qu'elle se sauve en étant effrayée avec ce mouvement...
Mon compagnon gère et hier il leur a donné la moitié d'un steak haché pour les consoler! :: 
Je passerai ce soir après mes rendez-vous parents.
Heureusement que mon compagnon gère bien, je suis sereine, même s'ils sont tristounets mes 2 asticots. ::

----------


## monloulou

Bosco copie sur Cahly pour le bisou nez  :: , tristounets humm quand maman n'est pas là les steaks hachés dansent  :: 
Bon rétablissement à ta maman, elle a des filles superbes  :: . Bon courage lénou  ::

----------


## mamandeuna

C'est mieux d'être deux pour gérer les toutous. 
Bon courage pour ta maman et à vous deux . :: (ta soeur et toi).
Mais franchement, si Calhy et Bosco goutent au steak haché, tu n'as pas fini de les entendre aux heures des repas... ::

----------


## lénou

Merci monloulou et mamandeuna! ::  Nous avons surtout une maman formidable qui a toujours été là pour nous! :: 
Je suis passée promener mes 2 zouzous ce matin: ravis! ::  Bosco a bien crapahuté et couru et Cahly était aux anges! C'est la miss qui souffre plus de mon absence, en tout cas, Bosco est heureux de me voir mais il garde ses habitudes: son toc notamment!... :: 
Ma soeur m'a trouvé un mélange plus adapté que le rescue en fleurs de Bachs pour les deux. 
Ils ne sont pas malheureux et mon compagnon gère Bosco en l'obligeant à se poser régulièrement: il y veille!
Je verrai ensuite pour les aider au mieux.

----------


## manou 851

c'est formidable que ta sœur et toi preniez soin de votre maman. C'est réconfortant pour elle; Tes deux zouaves sont entre de bonnes mains, ton compagnon les gère et c'est important pour eux de se sentir aimé. c'est touchant je trouve !!

----------


## Sydolice

Oui, une famille ( humaine ) unie, c'est une des plus grandes bénédictions de la vie !

----------


## monloulou

Un petit coucou lénou, j'espère que tout le monde va bien et que tu te reposes et profites des loulous  ::

----------


## Sydolice

Oui, bonsoir Lénou.

----------


## lénou

Merci pour vos messages!  :: 
Nous tentons de nous préserver après des années de destruction suite à l'arrivée d'une belle-soeur perverse narcissique ++  qui a grandement  endommagé notre précieuse cellule familiale malheureusement... :: 

Enfin du mieux: maman commence à se déplacer un peu plus facilement et à retrouver force et muscles: lentement mais sûrement!  :: 

Je suis passée balader mes 2 loulous vendredi matin. :: 
Mon compagnon a décidé de les promener chacun leur tour en journée...
En effet, Cahly adore sa balade du matin, et Bosco, quant à lui tourne dans le jardin à ce moment-là (j'essaie de me documenter à ce sujet et quand je lis les articles, il est précisé que le chien reste fermé dans son TOC lorsqu'il démarre et qu'il reste hermétique à toute sollicitation, ce qui n'est pas le cas de Bosco qui réagit tout de suite lorsque nous l'appelons... Donc TOC ou pas?).
L'après-midi il emmène donc Bosco.
Il trouve plus agréable, gérable, facile et apaisant cette balade en journée pour humain et chien: la voie verte lui permet de varier les directions avec l'un et l'autre: il se sent plus détendu, marche plus vite et profite davantage ainsi que les chiens!
Tôt le matin et tard le soir c'est différent sans stimuli x ou y.
Sur le moment, j'étais dubitative mais finalement, je pense que cette solution n'est pas mauvaise pour "travailler" également avec les deux.
D'ailleurs, je réfléchis, selon l'évolution de l'état de santé de maman, à laisser Cahly de temps en temps (pour la journée ou 1/2 journée) à mes parents durant les vacances de Noël (ils l'adorent et réciproquement! :: ) pour travailler avec Bosco car la miss interfère systématiquement si l'on s'occupe de lui, elle gêne donc la concentration de Bosco et les séances sont limitées et pas centrés sur Bosco qui ne réagit réellement qu'au "assis" et parfois il est hyper têtue' et me rappelle ma Utah! Je voudrais vraiment lui inculquer les codes de base, notamment pour l'extérieur car il est tellement agréable détaché le matin, si je pouvais obtenir le même résultat pour les promenades en journée ce serait le paradis et ça nous offrirait bien plus de possibilités, de détente et ce que je recherchais réellement en l'adoptant. 
J'ai lu que le cliker peut aider les chiens victimes de TOC?...

Avez-vous déjà pratiqué avec cette méthode? Existe-t'il un  site sérieux et complet avec vidéo pour ne pas faire de bêtises (moment de déclenchement du clic?).
Merci! :: 

J'ai vraiment envie de faire évoluer la situation pour plus de sérénité pour tous. Je vais également demander à rencontrer les responsables du super groupe de canirando, même si la distance (40 km) me pèse... Je pense que Bosco évoluerait vraiment si... nous étions acceptés. Il a vraiment une attitude différente lorsqu'il est détaché puisqu'avec moi, en liberté, il a foncé à 2 reprises sur des chiens en se contentant d'aboyer pour... impressionner? Alors qu'en laisse, avec mon compagnon, il était visiblement très agressif même vis-à-vis d'un chiot?.... Il est vrai qu'attaché en journée, il est infernal si nous croisons un chien: il aboie, tire... :: 
Je veux creuser et comprendre ce comportement pour le guider au mieux...

----------


## Belgo78

Il ne le fait peut être pas encore de façon compulsive si il réagit quand vous l'appeler, mais c'est bel et bien obsessionnel chez lui.

Le clicker peut aider, l'idéal(pour moi) serait de clicker dès qu'il commence et là eup l'amener en promenade, enfin quelque chose de très positif juste après le click.  

Ton compagnon a raison les promenades séparées permettent de "travailler" ce qui va pas chez l'un, sans que l'autre en rajoute une couche de mauvais stimulis. Une fois qu'ils se promeneront plus sereinement seul, à deux, ils s'entraîneront l'un et l'autre vers + de progrès.

Le seul soucis c'est qu'il faut aussi veiller à ce que celui qui ne sorte pas, ne s'angoisse pas trop tout seul, perso je leur fait une mini gamelle et leur met un peu de musique douce, quand je reviens les deux qui ne sorte pas roupillent, ou alors elles jouent dans le jardin avec leur maman(ce qui est le top mais pas toujours faisable).

Je ne les promène séparées qu'1 à 4 fois par semaine, si je le pouvais, je le ferai plus  :: 

Courage et prompt rétablissement à ta maman !

----------


## monloulou

Je n'ai jamais utilisé le clicker, c'est qu'il faut faire clic à un moment précis je ne peux te renseigner.
Un jouet pouet-pouet pourrait détourner l'attention de Bosco lorsqu'il commence son toc ? Peut-être aussi le laisser plutôt à l'intérieur quand Cahly part en balade. Pour le reste mr et toi vous avez la solution pour les sorties sereines  :: . Bonne idée les vacances de Cahly chez maman au grand plaisir de tous  :: . Quant au canirando oui il faut tester et puis ils ont peut-être d'autres professionnels à te conseiller.

----------


## Belgo78

Si elle l'utilise que pour Bosco dans cette situation, pas trop de risque de se tromper, moi ça s'est corsé quand je l'ai utilisé pour les deux ensemble et pour plusieurs trucs. Du coup je fais des sifflements différents + prénom parce que là avec 3 c'est compliqué  ::  

Heureusement j'ai de moins en moins besoin de les stopper, sont beaucoup plus sage, y a que certains voisins où le courant passe pas trop pour le moment, j'ai remarqué que c'était ceux qui passaient le plus près ou souvent de la maison à pieds(juste des aboiements, aucun grognage)  ::

----------


## lénou

Merci pour vos pistes. :: 
Bosco ne sait pas jouer avec des jeux monloulou... Il aime juste jongler avec mon compagnon comme un boxeur avec ses pattounes avant par exemple.
Plus compliqué cette semaine car ma soeur a regagné Paris :: .
Mais enfin du mieux, ça va aller. :: 
Je suis passée voir mes zoulous hier soir et j'irai mercredi après-midi car, en plus, mon compagnon s'absente ce jour-là.
La semaine prochaine, nous devrions reprendre une vie  normale. ::

----------


## duma762000

mes chiens n'ont plus ne savent pas jouer. Quand je leur lance la balle ou la corde, ils me regardent "qu'est ce que tu veux ? Bon d'accord je vais la chercher, mais c'est bien pour te faire plaisir" "une fois ça va, deux c'est idiot, tu peux aller la chercher toi même"
et ils s'en vont plus loin, renifler, faire les commères. J'en ai acheté des jouets à pouet pouet, sans pouet pouet, des doudous etc.... A part les détruire dans les 5 minutes, pas beaucoup de succès. Les kong, ils les ont totalement ignorés. 
Même entre eux ils ne jouent pas, sauf au tout début de l'adoption d'Edu (galgo mâle) en fait je crois que ce que je prenais pour du jeu était un test pour savoir qui était qui et qui s'imposait.

----------


## Sydolice

Courage Lénou ! 
Du coup il sera intéressant de voir comment Cahly et Bosco se comportement lorsque la vie reprendra son cours normal avec toi. 
Bosco longe toujours autant le grillage ?

----------


## monloulou

Oui lénou Bosco ne joue pas, le pouet-pouet ou un autre son juste pour le sortir de son toc ou l'intriguer  :Smile:  peut-être suivi d'une récompense.
Ça ira mieux la semaine prochaine, courage !

----------


## mamandeuna

Super si ta maman va mieux Lénou.
Calhy est vraiment une chipie avec Bosco (mais les deux doivent se compléter depuis le temps... :: )
Titus joue à rien, juste à la corde à tirer avec son maître (qui est le plus fort  :: ). 
Oserais-je dire qu'il fait son dominant ?  ::  ::  ::

----------


## Sydolice

Titus fait le chien qui joue avec son maître ...  ::

----------


## Belgo78

Les miennes joue pas avec leurs jouets par contre elles les ramènent dans leur panier, chacune s'est attribué les siens, je me demande si leur jeu la journée c'est pas d'aller piquer ceux des deux autres  :: (un jour je mettrai une caméra  :: )

Par contre ce qu'elles aiment bien c'est chercher leur trousse remplie de friandises.

----------


## mamandeuna

Titus dans sa famille d'accueil, piquait les croquettes des autres chiens, c'était un farceur... :: 
Les jouets n'ont aucune prise mais leur possession oui, il les met dans son panier et les mâchouille...et gronde quand son maître fait mine de lui prendre... :: 
Belgo,
Je veux bien voir le film...

----------


## Sydolice

Pour revenir au clicker, de toutes façon avant de commencer à l'utiliser pour une raison bien précise et complexe de surcroit, il faut déjà enseigner le concept au chien. Puis l'utiliser petit à petit pour apprendre de petites choses, de petits tours avant d'en venir aux vrais " ordres ".
Je l'ai beaucoup utilisé avec Candille puis avec Utopia et Urfée en obérythmée mais finalement avec Odalie, j'obtiens exactement les mêmes résultats sans. Et Urfée avait peur de son bruit. 
Mais c'est pas mal quand même. Pour les tours, c'est bien. 
Pour déconditionner, je ne sais pas. Je pense que pourquoi pas mais il y a du travail avant.

----------


## lénou

Pour le moment, je vais oublier le clicker et ne pas m'en rajouter car je me sens... totalement désemparée après l'après-midi passée chez moi! ::  En effet, je suis arrivée à 15h15 et, tout de suite, même pas eu le temps de dire "bonjour" que Bosco a réclamé frénétiquement pour aller dans le jardin! 
J'ai voulu observer car, de toute manière, entre les lessives et tout le reste, peu de temps disponible! Eh bien, Bosco est resté dehors jusqu'à 18h30!!! Heure à laquelle je l'ai appelé pour l'obliger à rentrer! 
Alors pour l'avoir observé il ne court pas sans interruption puisque parfois il s'arrête et observe également les alentours, puis il trottine de nouveau et il cherche également à passer derrière le coffre de jardin (lorsqu'il voit le chat le narguer!: voilà pour quelles raisons il s'est blessé au-dessus du museau. Mais j'ai observé aussi une perte de poils autour des yeux!?... :: 
Ensuite j'ai donné à manger à l'intérieur, puis ils ont un nerf de boeuf que Bosco savoure toujours avec le derrière en l'air: les pattes et son abdomen étant posés sur son lit pliant!
Puis, enfin, il est venu se faire papouiller comme s'il realisait que j'étais là puis, après deux ou trois allers et retours brefs dans le jardin, il est enfin rentré! Dans un état!!! Mais ça c'est secondaire: ma soeur m'a donné l'idée de gazon artificiel pour la bande de terre qu'il piétine sans cesse car les écorces de pin ne suffisent même pas!
A un moment, en fin d'après-midi, donné, Bosco est rentré dans la maison et s'est secoué!!! ::  Cahly a été surprise car éclaboussée par la boue!!! :: 
Bosco ne ressent même plus le besoin de se promener maintenant!
J'ai ri! Il vaut mieux étant donné l'état de la maison lorsqu'il revient!!!
Nous commandons un balais vapeur pour Noël pour éviter tout produit notamment et pour son efficacité!
Cerise sur le gâteau: Cahly n'a pas voulu se promener: :: 
  je voulais l'emmener seule!  Par contre, elle m'a suivie tout l'après-midi! :: 

J'ai pris contact avec l'association de randonnée canine: l'un des bénévoles me contacte demain.
J'espère vraiment que Bosco sera accepté car j'aimerais tellement l'aider: son comportement me perturbe vraiment!

----------


## lénou

Le positif: heureux hasard sur Facebook grâce à une ancienne bénévole de la PA qui cherchait une solution de garde chez elle pour sa chienne vieillissante. Comme elle a de nombreux contacts, des pistes sérieuses lui ont été données, notamment une dame qui se déplace et vit à 10 km de chez nous.
J'ai contacté cette personne sympathique qui m'a vite répondu et pas de souci pour les 2 loulous si besoin.  :: 
Ça me rassure, si jamais, car Anna n'est pas toute proche de chez nous.

----------


## lénou

Connaissez-vous et vos compagnons testent-ils ces coussins apaisants?... Réellement efficace ou pas? Merci
https://puppylove.fr/products/lit-co...ywFji3Pu50pDzM

----------


## Amandine Stane Murphy

Et pourquoi, tout simplement ne pas supprimer l'accès au jardin pour casser cette habitude.

Plus de jardin, 4 balades minimum plus ou moins longues et des occupations en intérieur (cacher la nourriture dans des cartons à vider, Kong fourré tapis de fouille, apprendre des tours etc...) 
Il s'ennuie clairement pour faire ce genre de chose au grillage...et les activités physiques sont loin d'être suffisantes pour fatiguer un chien

----------


## mamandeuna

Lénou, tu as trouvé un beau métier pour Bosco, décorateur en appartement !  :: 
o

----------


## lénou

Oui, enfin là c'est moins drôle car mon compagnon s'est énervé ce matin et il l'a visiblement enfermé dans le garage en attente de la balade...
Je pars à 7h30 et rentre à 18h30 en temps normal donc 4 balades c'est impossible pour moi...
J'ai justement pris un jardin pour éviter les contraintes des sorties hygiéniques répétées pour Bosco qui a trouvé son rythme visiblement puisque propre maintenant...
Lorsqu'il est dans le jardin, il ne veut plus se promener!
Beaucoup de choses à gérer en ce moment et je baisse un peu les bras, je l'avoue!
J'avais adopté un 2ème pour rompre l'ennui de Cahly et finalement elle a besoin de bien moins de sollicitations que Bosco...
Il faudrait que je trouve une personne qui puisse le prendre en randonnée mais est-ce que ça existe, est-ce possible?...
Clairement, il me fait mal au coeur et je ne me sens pas à la hauteur!... ::

----------


## lénou

Je viens d'avoir des nouvelles: comme la terre a séché mon compagnon le garde maintenant à l'intérieur de la maison.

----------


## Sydolice

Mais Lénou, tu n'as rien à voir avec le comportement de Bosco. 
Il n'est pas question là d'être ou ne pas être " à la hauteur ". 
Il y a ainsi des êtres TRES compliqués et complexes. Lorsqu'ils rentrent dans nos vies, on la passe parfois à se demander que faire ou ne pas faire. 

J'ai vécu ce que tu traverses avec tellement d'animaux recueillis ... 
Aussi, lorsque le moment a été venu de recomposer une nouvelle famille canine, je savais déjà ma priorité : LA FACILITE !
Je connaissais le parcours de Odalie, ses origines, la façon dont elle a été entourée de soins et d'amour depuis sa naissance. 
Il ne pouvait qu'en être cette fois que comme je le voulais pour ce segment de ma vie.

Curieusement, ce que j'avais défini avec les chiennes, je n'avais pas cru nécessaire de le formuler pour les chats. Et j'ai attiré Lulu ! 
Ce qui me montre que j'ai encore à apprendre quant à mes priorités. Je garde Lulu parce que me voici maintenant engagée dans sa vie mais les énormes difficultés que je rencontre avec elle ne font que faire grandir ma détermination d'inviter dans ma futur vie un chat FACILE AUSSI !

Je pense aussi qu'une relation, pour être harmonieuse et équilibrée, se doit d'être agréable dans les deux sens ! 
Je connais la formule " donner sans rien attendre en retour " et je l'ai appliquée durant de longues années et avec beaucoup d'animaux mais rien ne remplace une de ces relations où celui qui donne ( ici l'humain ) reçoit autant de celui qui est aimé. 
L'amour, l'attachement sont des énergies. Quand c'est trop compliqué, l'harmonie de règne plus. On devient dépendant de la phobie de l'autre, de son humeur, de ses réactions. 
Nous devenons une machine à " nous occuper de " et le temps s'écoule à chercher des solutions. Mois après mois, années après années.
On peut le faire un temps mais pour notre propre santé émotionnelle, je pense qu'un jour nous devons décider d'inviter aussi l'harmonie dans nos vies.
Ce que j'ai fait avec Odalie et ensuite Clara. 

Pour le moment, tu es hélas au sein d'une situation complètement déséquilibrée ! 
Elle est peut-être là pour te préparer une future situation harmonieuse et facile. 
Parfois il nous faut vivre ce que nous ne voulons pas ou ne voulons plus pour définir ce que nous voulons vraiment.
Pour ensuite agir dans ce sens. Et dans ce sens uniquement.

----------


## monloulou

> ...Il faudrait que je trouve une personne qui puisse le prendre en randonnée mais est-ce que ça existe, est-ce possible?...
> Clairement, il me fait mal au coeur et je ne me sens pas à la hauteur!...


 ::  Lénou tu dis des bêtises... comment ça pas à la hauteur après tout ce que tu as fait pour Bosco ! Un coup de mou et hop penses aux magnifiques paysages que tu as visités  :Smile: 
Je trouve que tu te démènes beaucoup en plus du travail alors c'est aussi à Bosco de s'adapter à ton mode de vie, je suis sûre que petit à petit avec de la patience Bosco s'améliora encore. Tu pourrais peut-être 'clôturer' la terrasse pour un essai ? Cahly reste t-elle avec nounours dans le jardin ? Quant à trouver qq'un pour la randonnée humm je ne suis pas pour tant que tu n'as pas totalement confiance en Bosco et puis il récupère vite le nounours. Partez à la plage quand vous pourrez  ::   :: 
Edit je pense que tu t'ennuierais si les loulous étaient trop parfaits  ::

----------


## Amandine Stane Murphy

Et envisager un remplacement ?

Ces comportements stéréotypés sont quand même le signe d'un très gros mal être du chien. On pourrait comparer ça à un lion en cage... 
De ce qu'on ressent de tes écrits, tu ne le trouves pas heureux (j'avoue que d'un point de vue extérieur, il ne donne pas l'impression de s'épanouir) et ça te rend malheureuse.
Parfois aimer son chien, c'est aussi ne penser qu'à son bonheur et savoir se dire qu'il est peut être ailleurs, dans una famille où il pourrait être en activité avec ses humains tout le temps, où il pourrait travailler... 

Pour en revenir aux sorties, si tu le sors avant le boulot, que tu lui trouves un dogsitter qui vienne le sortir le midi, tu le sors en rentrant et une sortie le soir, ça fait 4 déjà.

Tu en as parlé avec l'association de son comportement ?

----------


## mamandeuna

Lénou tu es largement à la hauteur, mais en ce moment, tu as d'autres priorités et il faut faire avec  :: 
. Est-ce si grave si Bosco surveille son troupeau imaginaire derrière le grillage ? Fais comme le dit ta soeur et met du gazon artificiel, pour éviter de décorer ta maison avec de la boue...  ::  
Quant à Calhy, prend des moments seuls avec elle, confie Bosco à M. Lénou qui l'aime bien (entre hommes ils vont vite faire la paire  :: ).
Dédramatise, dès que tu peux, tu reprends les choses en main, comme tu sais très bien le faire et reste zennnnnn  ::

----------


## duma762000

on ne va pas se séparer d'un animal parce qu'il n'est pas dans le cadre qu'on a imaginé. En outre Lénou et Mr sont très impliqués dans cette adoption, qui dit qu'une autre famille le serait autant ? Mon Edu a "fait"4 familles en un an (pas propre, peureux, voleur, pas éduqué) Il a fallu plus d'un an pour lui apprendre la propreté et à se balader détendu. Il est un peu moins peureux mais il me fait confiance c'est le plus important. Pourtant si je me mets près de la porte avec quelque chose à la main (ma veste, un sac ...) il ne veut pas sortir car il pense qu'il va se faire frapper. Pourtant il est avec moi depuis 5 ans ! 

Cela ne fait pas longtemps que Bosco est entré dans la famille, il faut du temps, en général un an, pour que le chien soit vraiment lui même. Pour l'instant Bosco a une attitude qui correspond certainement à ce qu'il a vécu en Espagne, derrière les barreaux. Il va peu à peu s'apaiser, changer d'attitude.
Personnellement je pense qu'il faudrait moins le sortir, une fois par jour maxi, et le laisser à l'intérieur le reste du temps, avec des jouets genre pipolino ou kong, choses à mâcher, papiers à déchirer etc.... pour qu'il s'occupe. Il faut qu'il apprenne à "s'ennuyer" quand ses maitres sont absents. Il sera plus réactif quand vous le sortirez. 
On a tous connu des coups de mou, déception quand on croit que l'animal regresse. C'est normal à la fois pour l'animal et pour ses maîtres. Je le répète depuis longtemps, il faut de la patience et ne pas trop se focaliser sur ce qui ne va pas. En prenant du recul, on est moins stressé et l'animal le ressent également.
Ce n'est pas facile mais, Lénou, vous avez fait énormément pour Cahly et Bosco, ils ont beaucoup progressé, chacun à leur manière et ils continueront de le faire à leur rythme. Agissez normalement, sans trop vous poser de questions vis à vis ce que les chiens vont ressentir, ils vont s'adapter à votre vie. Vos chiens sont heureux de vivre avec vous.

----------


## Houitie

Lenou j ai les mêmes horaires que toi, avec 2 chiens aussi (et plein d autres poilus). Ici c est debout très tôt pour une balade,  sortie par une pet sitter le midi (j'habite loin des villes donc ça me coûte une petite fortune tous les mois car elle fait pas mal de km pour venir), grande balade quand je rentre (après je re bosse à la maison) et balade à 21h30/22h. Niveau propreté jamais eu de souci avec hestia, délice il y a des accidents mais globalement ça va. Elles ont un jardin mais n y vont pas la semaine. Elles n y vont que le week end et avec moi (peur des vols ou fugues). 
Pour le replacement ce n est pas une abberation.... Parfois le chien n est simplement pas adapté à notre mode de vie.... Et S il peut être plus heureux ailleurs.... 
Hestia n aurait jamais supporté mes absences actuelles plus jeunes... Et la je sens bien qu il est temps de trouver une solution pour elle ! (délice s en cogne).  Déménager ou changer de boulot à court terme est indispensable mais parce que je le veux et le peux. Lenou il faut voir si bosco peut s adapter et si ce n est pas le cas voir si toi tu peux changer des choses. Si dans les deux cas c est non il faut faire au mieux pour le chien. 
Dernière chose... Un professionnel du chien me semble plus qu indispensable et urgent vu la situation. Ses soucis sont,  à mon point de vue, graves  et vont en augmentant donc il est dangereux d agir seul. Il envoi les signaux de "ça ne va pas". Les tocs à la grille c est ce que font les chiens nerveux qui ne supportent pas le box en spa... En général ils finissent sous prozac jusqu'à l adoption ou ça se passe. La bosco est adopté donc il faut vite gérer avant que ça ne soit ancré en lui.

----------


## lénou

Merci pour vos messages et vos conseils!  :: 
De retour chez nous ce soir, j'ai voulu promener les deux, mais rien à faire: pas motivés du tout!!! Ils me regardaient d'un air de dire: "vas-y toute seule!!!", ce qui a amusé mon compagnon!
Je viens donc de passer 1h30 à couper les poils de Bosco autour des pattes et au niveau de son ventre: que de boue séchée et collée! Bosco m'a même aidée au début en tirant de son côté ::  puis ensuite il a sommeillé et dort maintenant paisiblement.

Je vais réfléchir à vos messages.

J'ai cherché un.éducateur, j'ai même testé à 3 reprises, mais quelle déception que de ne pas rencontrer de personnes convenant à ma recherche pour le bien-être de mes loulous et proche de chez nous malheureusement!...

----------


## lénou

Lorsque je ne suis pas présente durant la journée, je promène Cahly et Bosco pendant 1/2h tôt le matin (Bosco est en liberté à cette heure) et mon compagnon est la plupart du temps présent au minimum pour la demi-journée pour le moment, voire la journée puisqu'il a son bureau chez nous (mais ça risque de changer d'ici quelques semaines) il les balades 1h30, voire une seconde fois la plupart du temps mais moins longtemps, toujours en essayant de lâcher Bosco et il les détache parfois le soir également. (En ce moment ils font grève si l'heure est trop tardive!)... Ça c'est en semaine durant mes journées de travail.

----------


## Houitie

Et un vétérinaire comportementaliste ? Il décortiquera chaque moment de votre vie et trouvera peut être le souci. Je pense qu il faut viser comportementaliste et pas éducateur vu le souci qui est vraiment comportemental et pas d éducation.

----------


## lénou

J'ai cherché les deux et pour le moment je fais "choux blanc" malheureusement!

Je prendrai une photo dans la journée car, effectivement, Bosco longe le grillage, mais pas parce qu'il voudrait sortir! D'ailleurs, lorsque la porte d'entrée de la maison s'ouvre, il ne cherche jamais à se sauver.
Le jardin est à l'arrière de notre domicile, comme je l'ai déjà précisé, et donne sur 5 jardins voisins et Bosco a également vu, mais à distance, sur la voie verte (encore plus si la barrière du voisin est ouverte). Cette voie est très fréquentée car elle mène vers deux communes mais également vers plusieurs sentiers de randonnées, il y a donc beaucoup de passage de piétons, vélos et joggeurs (surtout le week-end pour les deux derniers) mais également chiens, forcément...
Donc, ce que je veux dire c'est que certes, Bosco longe le grillage inlassablement mais pas forcément sans but! Il garde, je pense qu'il adore et il cherche les chiens des voisins et il trépigne devant le chat qui a compris son cinéma et le/les nargue aussi!
Ce que je précise c'est que ce "manège" est différent de certains animaux de zoo...
Je ne minimise pas mais j'analyse pour comprendre et l'aider.
Ce matin, il est à nos côtés, serein et heureux de me suivre dans la maison...

----------


## Amandine Stane Murphy

https://cynoconsult.fr/

Sur Valenciennes

----------


## Belgo78

Ce matin en promenant les filles, j'ai pensé à Bosco, un chien faisait pareil dans son jardin, une petite ornière le long du grillage, en fait il a commencé avant même de les voir jusqu'à ce qu'on approche de lui et qu'il puisse faire un bisou à travers le grillage à Doïna.

Ca ressemblait surtout à un gros appel au jeu, pourtant il avait lui aussi un voisin chien.

Du coup je me demande si Bosco ne sent pas un chien un peu plus loin qu'il rêve de rejoindre  :: 

Il lui faudrait peut être un petit copain, facilement gérable et bien éduqué, choisi en F.A par exemple après X visite, ça aiderait peut être Cahly aussi(  :: ) 

Un replacement ? ce serait vachement compliqué de lui trouver mieux et tellement dur à encaisser pour la petite famille et sans doute pour lui. Mais vrai que parfois c'est la seule solution pour le chien  :: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> J'ai cherché les deux et pour le moment je fais "choux blanc" malheureusement!
> 
> Je prendrai une photo dans la journée car, effectivement, Bosco longe le grillage, mais pas parce qu'il voudrait sortir! D'ailleurs, lorsque la porte d'entrée de la maison s'ouvre, il ne cherche jamais à se sauver.
> Le jardin est à l'arrière de notre domicile, comme je l'ai déjà précisé, et donne sur 5 jardins voisins et Bosco a également vu, mais à distance, sur la voie verte (encore plus si la barrière du voisin est ouverte). Cette voie est très fréquentée car elle mène vers deux communes mais également vers plusieurs sentiers de randonnées, il y a donc beaucoup de passage de piétons, vélos et joggeurs (surtout le week-end pour les deux derniers) mais également chiens, forcément...
> Donc, ce que je veux dire c'est que certes, Bosco longe le grillage inlassablement mais pas forcément sans but! Il garde, je pense qu'il adore et il cherche les chiens des voisins et il trépigne devant le chat qui a compris son cinéma et le/les nargue aussi!
> Ce que je précise c'est que ce "manège" est différent de certains animaux de zoo...
> Je ne minimise pas mais j'analyse pour comprendre et l'aider.
> Ce matin, il est à nos côtés, serein et heureux de me suivre dans la maison...


Si il voulait s'enfuir ce serait déjà fait  ::

----------


## lénou

Merci Amandine! A 80 km de chez nous  ::  mais j'ai envoyé un message quand-même.

Ce matin j'ai décidé de conduire mon compagnon pour sa garde annuelle (il est garde d'honneur de Lorette: plus grand cimetière français dédié à la première guerre mondiale.). Site émouvant dominant l'Artois, entouré de champs. 
J'ai baladé Cahly et Bosco durant 1h autour du site, hyper agréable avec ce beau soleil hivernal! Je pensais poursuivre mais arrivée à hauteur de la voiture, plusieurs détonations de chasseurs ont résonné! Cahly était en totale panique donc plus la peine! Je trouve honteux de laisser les chasseurs fouler ces terres gorgées de sang... Mais c'est un autre débat...
Bref, j'ai bien observé Bosco, heureux de se promener, attentif mais de suite hyper réactif dès qu'il aperçoit un humain ou un chien au loin!... Cahly lui aurait transmis? La miss, en mode diane chasseresse passe son temps à pister et ne se préoccupe pas du reste!
Dès mon retour, Bosco a réclamé le jardin, il s'y trouve toujours et O'Maley le regarde aller et venir. Bosco veut clairement aller en découdre avec lui.
Tu veux ma mort Belgo!!!  ::  Sincèrement, pourquoi pas, mais je ne suis convaincue que ta solution fonctionne puisque Bosco ignore souvent les appels au jeu de Cahly s'il est fixé sur quelque chose!
En fait, il ne gère pas l'environnement et ses stimuli, voilà pour quelles raisons, avec lui, la fréquentation d'un centre canin serait profitable pour qu'il apprenne. 
J'espère être acceptée dans le groupe de cani randonnée.

Visiblement, la société de mon compagnon démarre doucement, donc il m'a précisé que je pouvais regarder les maisons pour un projet futur. :: 
Pour autant, un grand terrain ne résoudra rien, je me doute bien!
Bosco est clairement attaché à nous, et réciproquement! Je vais tenter de trouver des solutions avant d'envisager le pire!... :: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Le site de Lorette est à 1/2h de chez nous: Bosco a rendu pendant le trajet du retour!.. ::

----------


## Belgo78

Ah non pas du tout, je parle d'un chien que tu choisirais avec grand soin, plusieurs visites , ... et qui aiderait Bosco à se canaliser.

Akela en 2 semaines a rendu Samba plus calme et Doïna plus confiante, ce qui m'a convaincu de la garder(en plus d'un gros coup de foudre). Elle leur a apprit quelques bêtises aussi ...  :: 

Mais bon c'est leur maman, donc je ne sais pas si ça peut exister pour Bosco  :: 

Après faut que ça soit un "choix", 3 chiens c bien plus compliqué niveau organisation que de passer de 1 à 2(quoique).

----------


## lénou

Même pas envisageable ici: mon compagnon me truciderait!!! :: 

Bosco dort à mes côtés du sommeil du juste depuis 1/2 h. ::  il est rentré de lui-même et je l'avais appelé régulièrement pour le solliciter: pas de souci à chaque fois, il est revenu spontanément.
Je l'ai observé: il regarde derrière la clôture, trottine, puis s'arrête et met le derrière en l'air pour renifler par-dessous en remuant son trognon de queue. Il va et vient mais il n'est pas dans un état second ou bloqué dans son monde.

La comportementaliste se déplacerait. Je vais lire la méthode qu'elle propose avant toute chose!

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Sa réponse, qui me semble de bon augure!...
Merci de me laisser vos coordonnées afin que je puisse vous rappeler et que nous discutions. Je ne travaille pas de manière schématique. Je ne donne donc pas dinfos par sms. Bon week-end.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Bon, je vais bientôt repartir chercher mon compagnon et promener les zouaves avant, en espérant que les chasseurs soient rentrés dans leurs logis!!!... :: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Espérons que Bosco ne sera pas de nouveau malade!  :: 
J'ai démarré la Mimulus pour les 2 hier soir: fleur de Bach conseillée par ma vétérinaire.

----------


## Amandine Stane Murphy

Lorette et ses alentours c'est blindé de chasseurs, on ne se balade plus par là en période de chasse (vimy etc...)

----------


## Amandine Stane Murphy

Lorette et ses alentours c'est blindé de chasseurs, on ne se balade plus par là en période de chasse (vimy etc...)

----------


## Petit coussinet

Elle a l'air top la comportementaliste proposée par Amandine, c'est super que tu aies pris contact avec elle Lénou ! 

C'est chouette si ça peut vous faire avancer Bosco et toi, et apporter un peu plus de sérénité à tout le monde  :Smile: 

Bon courage et caresses aux toutous  :Embarrassment:

----------


## lénou

Les chasseurs sont partout!... Pas de souci ce matin avant l'ouverture.
Pas de balade pour Cahly à Lorette cet après-midi, elle n'a pas voulu descendre comme je m'y attendais!... Je suis donc partie avec Bosco, il a bien profité et, au retour, à la nuit tombée, mon compagnon nous a déposés à 1/2h de la maison: nouvelle balade pour Bosco et, à peine rentré, zou, dans le jardin!
Cet après-midi, après sa sieste, il m'a fait un gros câlin ! ::  Et il avait vraiment envie de se promener cet après-midi.

A suivre petit coussinet, merci!  ::

----------


## lénou

Nouvelle séance de toilettage aux ciseaux ce soir:c'est long et fastidieux mais j'adore et Bosco est très conciliant et finit par sommeiller!  ::

----------


## monloulou

Pas encore tout lu, suis en retard, juste pour te suggérer de filmer Bosco et la clôture, en balade... pour montrer  :Smile:

----------


## lénou

Pour montrer ici monloulou? 

Debout pour la balade avant la chasse! ::

----------


## monloulou

Non, pour montrer à l'éducateur/comportementaliste/véto, Bosco peut ne pas reproduire en leur présence.

----------


## lénou

Belle balade de plus d'une heure aux aurores avec un Bosco en liberté et franchement il est heureux!  ::  Il court et revient vers moi et repart, puis se roule de contentement. Quand je le vois comme ça, je n'ai aucun doute par rapport au fait qu'il est heureux!  ::  Vous m'avez mis la pression hier et plusieurs choses + le contrecoup des deux dernières semaines m'ont mises HS quelques heures!... :: 
Non, je ne laisserai pas Bosco!
Par contre, il faut que je l'aide à évoluer en journée pour qu'ils puissent également profiter pleinement de belles balades sans laisse.
Finalement, détaché, il court bien entendu, mais il ne s'éloigne jamais beaucoup en bon chien de berger qu'il est! Mais, en laisse en journée, hier par exemple, et surtout au début de la balade, il est frustré de ne pas être détaché, ça c'est certain.
Dès le retour à la maison, il ressent de suite le besoin d'aller dans le jardin car il entend le chien de voisins éloignés mais une fois qu'il a mangé il rentre se pose. Il dort paisiblement en ce moment par exemple.
Le lieu de balade est tout sauf neutre, et d'ailleurs il sera difficile de trouver l'équivalent si proche d'une autre maison... Tout sauf neutre car la voie verte nous donne accès, à 2 pas de chez nous, à 2 anciens stades qui ne servent plus car 3 autres récents et clôturés ont été créés. A côté de ces stades se trouve un parc avec 2 étangs et une rivière longe l'arrière du centre équestre avec canards et hérons. Bosco n'est donc pas limité à un sentier étroit mais peut se défouler. D'ailleurs il aime faire le tour de l'étang et me rejoindre au galop! Il adore aussi voir les canards s'envoler!
Finalement, c'est Cahly qui me fait plus mal au coeur car elle ne peut pas être souvent détachée, notamment depuis qu'elle se faufile à l'intérieur du centre équestre et en journée elle est en mode panique à cause des chasseurs. Quand on la voit courir à la mer, je me dis qu'elle ne se défoule pas assez!.... Mais elle est tellement en mode chasse!... Rien à voir avec Bosco qui est attentif à moi!
Je suis confiante en l'avenir pour Bosco et paradoxalement plus peinée pour Cahly qui a des peurs vraiment ancrées en elle!.... :: 

[

----------


## monloulou

Cahly malgré ses peurs peut compter sur ta protection et la présence de Bosco est un plus. En période de chasse, peut-être lui trouver quelque chose où elle pourrait s'amuser avec ses congénères ? c'est juste une idée. Certains chiens ne font de grandes sorties/balades que le we, ils s'en accommodent. Ne sois pas triste, si Cahly s'éclate à la mer ce n'est pas par manque d'exercice à mon avis mais par bonheur de pouvoir courir à fond la caisse  ::

----------


## lénou

Merci monloulou, mais Cahly entend les détonations lointaines et dans ce cas, rien ne la rassure!... :: 

De retour chez mes parents depuis hier soir mais en pointillés maintenant car l'évolution est très positive!  :: 
Hier, Bosco est rentré dans la maison régulièrement de lui-même pour des pauses d'1/2h et des réclamations de câlins aussi.  ::  Nos séances toilettage nous rapprochent!  ::

----------


## mamandeuna

Super si tout va mieux en famille ! Quand aux détonations, il n'y a rien à faire. Pour les chasseurs, ils faudrait les enfermer dans des espaces dédiés, avec des animaux en peluche a abattre avec des balles silencieuses... ::

----------


## lénou

Merci mamandeuna! 
 :: 
Les chasseurs sont malheureusement de plus en plus nombreux...

----------


## lénou

Pas de nouvelles de la comportementaliste, mais, hier soir, une jeune travaillant dans notre école a posté un lien sur Facebook pour son jeune chien: en effet, elle  fait appel à un éducateur/comportementaliste qui a démarré son activité cette année et se trouve... dans notre ville!!! Je ne connais pas sa méthode mais d'après le descriptif: respect, complicité et jeux sont les mots clés, et surtout, il organise de l'individuel, du collectif une fois la situation possible et en terrain neutre et varié. J'ai vu son appel à d'autres membres pour travailler un jour avec un chien peu sociable par exemple. Il organise aussi des balades!
Rhô, il était tard, j'en ai mal dormi, tellement contente qu'il soit à 2 pas de chez nous et si proche de mes attentes. Vraiment plus simple pour l'organisation avec de multiples possibilités et pour travailler avec Bosco d'abord en priorité puis Cahly également!
J'ai hâte d'obtenir le témoignage de ma jeune collègue ce matin, visiblement déjà ravie!  :: 

Car mon compagnon galère encore avec Cahly en journée.  ::  Il lâche souvent Bosco, même en journée, mais aux heures creuses et en lieu certain mais je voudrais vraiment travailler avec lui pour plus de sérénité en cas de rencontre et afin de mieux comprendre ses réactions en groupe pour éviter tout risque...
Vraiment ravie!  ::

----------


## Belgo78

Le hasard fait bien les choses parfois  ::

----------


## lénou

J'ai oublié de préciser que ce Monsieur vient d'abord à domicile. Vraiment pleine d'espoir car mon souci est vraiment de cerner le comportement de Bosco en groupe pour éviter tout accident.

J'ai aussi trouvé un lien pour ses poils: personnes du Nord qui se servent des bouclettes pour tricoter des chaussettes par exemple!  ::

----------


## manoe

Belgo a raison, c'est quelquefois lorsqu'on ne s'y attend pas que les choses se solutionnent. J'espère que ce comportementaliste saura t'aider efficacement car tu le mérites amplement lénou  ::

----------


## mamandeuna

Super lénou pour l'apparition du comportementaliste.  ::

----------


## duma762000

super nouvelle. On suivra l'affaire avec attention.

----------


## lénou

Merci pour vos encouragements!  :: 
Je vais me focaliser sur Bosco avant tout pour qu'il puisse ensuite être un "appui" pour Cahly comme je l'envisageais au moment de son adoption. Car la miss régresse trop et mon compagnon est souvent contraint de la laisser en journée car elle veut rentrer, paniquée par le moindre bruit.  :: 
Ce matin tôt, pas de souci, mais je ne la lâche pas.
Nous allons essayer d'aller à la mer pendant les vacances: au moins une fois, voire deux pour qu'elle profite.
A suivre donc, mais le contact avec cet éducateur/comportementaliste est positif. ::

----------


## Belgo78

Je crois que Cahly est très sensible à sa moman, donc un truc qui pourrait l'aider c'est que sa moman se détende au maximum en prenant du temps pour elle aussi  :: 

En même temps si Bosco devient plus zen, sa moman le sera aussi donc oui ça aura un effet positif sur Cahly aussi  :: 

(à la mer y a peut être pas qu'elle qui est plus relax  :: )

----------


## monloulou

Contente pour toi lénou, croisons pour que ce soit positif avec l'éducateur. En attendant pour Cahly, tant pis pas de balades les jours de chasse puisqu'elle se sent plus en sécurité dans la maison. Ça existe des boules quiès pour chien pour atténuer les bruits ? Je pense que la mer leur fera du bien accessoirement à vous 2 aussi.
Ici les poils de chiens et chats sont dans un panier à l'abri à disposition des oiseaux  :Smile:

----------


## lénou

Justement, c'est entre nous hein,  :: mais ma soeur m'a donné une impulsion et je me prends en main! Il n'y a pas, je veux avancer et retrouver ma gaité et mon enthousiasme après trop d'accumulation! Justement, j'ai commencé hier grâce à ma soeurette qui a trouvé cette adresse,  conseillée par une amie, et franchement, je suis vraiment satisfaite, je pense qu'il y aura un avant et un après!!! Une psy, pas toute proche géographiquement (35 km)mais enjouée, pleine d'humour mais également hyper professionnelle et qui donne énormément de réponses, c'est un véritable échange: j'ai accroché tout de suite!!!
On va se serrer la ceinture, tant pis, et tracer son nouveau chemin, c'est parti!!!! ::

----------


## monloulou

Super lénou ! une personne avec qui tu pourras échanger librement sans jugement et auprès de qui tu pourras décharger ce que tu auras envie. Si le feeling passe entre vous, 35 km c'est pas grand chose  ::

----------


## Belgo78

Cool ça a changé la vie de madame d'avoir trouvé son psy, elle ose beaucoup plus s'imposer, ce qui devrait me faire peur mais je ne demandais que ça  :: 

Mes chiennes sont hypers sensibles à mes émotions ça peut les stresser comme leur donner envie de me protéger, par exemple depuis qu'on a trouvé une acheteuse pour l'appart, je suis 1000 fois plus Zen, du coup elles n'ont jamais été aussi calmes   :: 

Je savais pas pour les poils et les oiseaux, merci monloulou, je vais leur en mettre plein à disposition  ::

----------


## superdogs

(Tu verras Belgo, quand tu mets des poils de chiens/chats au jardin en mars, les oiseaux viennent se servir ; c'est très amusant de les voir faire leur choix..  :: )

----------


## lénou

> Ici les poils de chiens et chats sont dans un panier à l'abri à disposition des oiseaux


 Au printemps je savais mais pas en hiver! Merci monloulou.  :: 




> Si le feeling passe entre vous,


Oui, il passe!  :: 




> ce qui devrait me faire peur mais je ne demandais que ça


 :: 



> Mes chiennes sont hypers sensibles à mes émotions ça peut les stresser comme leur donner envie de me protéger


 Idem et le pompon c'était ma Utah avec ses crises d'incontinence...

 Sieur Bosco a  droit maintenant à une jolie bande de  gazon artificiel car il était dans un état malgré les écorces de pin qui ont fini par s'enfoncer dans la terre suite à ses nombreux passages! !!! ::  


Pour le moment, c'est siesta dans le bureau en tant qu'inspecteur des travaux finis de mon compagnon!  ::

----------


## mamandeuna

Lénou, tout est hyper rangé chez toi.  ::  Tu vois que tes deux fauves sont quand même civilisés pour ne rien abimer... :: 
Super pour le psy, si ça peut t'aider.

----------


## lénou

> Tu vois que tes deux fauves sont quand même civilisés pour ne rien abimer...


Pour ça, non, pas de problème! :: 



> Lénou, tout est hyper rangé chez toi.


Tu n'as pas vu le taudis que nous avions à cause de Monsieur "Crassou" comme le surnomme mon compagnon, qui rentrait tout "bouillasseux" et se secouait allégrement!!! :: ça fait du bien de respirer un peu de ce côté-là car la boue adore se fixer sur les bouclettes!!!  :: 
C'est la pièce de mon compagnon que tu vois: je le laisse gérer son domaine!  :: 



> Super pour le psy, si ça peut t'aider.


Je n'étais sincèrement pas convaincue! C'est ma soeur qui me tanne depuis des lustres parce qu'elle me connait ainsi que mon vécu et qu'elle s'en est sortie de son côté grâce à cette aide extérieure... Elle m'a trouvé tristounette en me retrouvant il y a 3 semaines et moi-même je me sens vide alors j'ai cédé et franchement, la personne enjouée face à moi et hyper professionnelle m'a déjà redonné une impulsion! 
J'avais vu une personne spécialisée pour les pervers narcissiques mais franchement déçue: pas d'échange et elle imposait de suite le rendez-vous suivant alors que là, elle laisse le temps et précise bien que l'on ne vient pas pour une aspirine et donc qu'il faut se sentir à l'aise!...

----------


## mamandeuna

Ah, Monsieur Lénou doit être hyper rangé alors  :: 
C'est quelqu'un de mieux qu'un psy, si elle enjouée et ne te prend pas trop la tête.  ::  Je suis très primate, c'est papadeTitus qui me sert de psy, il est taizeux, je lui raconte toutes mes angoisses, et il fait celui qui écoute (avoir grandi en ours aide à vivre et se débrouiller seule... ::

----------


## lénou

Pas vraiment non, Monsieur Lénou a été électron libre dès le collège à l'internat et en colo à chaque période de vacances alors pas vraiment carré pour le rangement mais organisé, oui!  :: 

Parfois il faut savoir ménager l'entourage et ne pas le submerger avec nos angoisses lorsque le vase déborde!... :: 

Belle balade aux aurores avec mes 2!  ::

----------


## lénou



----------


## monloulou

> 


Quel beau sourire demoiselle Cahly  :: 
(j'ai failli avoir un torticolis)  ::

----------


## lénou

O'Malley qui taquine Bosco en variant les distances!

Bosco qui observe et guette O'Malley

et Cahly dubitative qui préfère regarder le monde à l'envers! ::

----------


## monloulou

O'Malley ne vient donc jamais voir Bosco de près ?

----------


## lénou

Il s'approche parfois mais dans ce cas O'Malley est agressif... ��

----------


## lénou

Rendez-vous mercredi prochain 15h  avec l'éducateur/comportementaliste: échanges par textos prometteurs!  :: 
Il précise que j'analyse très bien la situation... Juste besoin de reprendre confiance aussi je pense!

----------


## monloulou

Dommage pour O'Malley, il aurait pu faire copain-copain avec Bosco. C'est super ce rendez-vous juste avant les vacances, tu pourras t'exercer avec nounours afin de finaliser son éducation  :: 
ps pardon pour la photo  ::

----------


## lénou

Après il faudrait voir pour une rencontre entre eux mais je dois d'abord être certaine que Bosco serait sympa car le voisin n'est pas très commode...
Oui, l'idéal pour la date! :: 
Pas de souci pour la photo, tu m'as fait rire!  :: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -

En même temps, Bosco rentre régulièrement de lui-même maintenant, il ne tourne plus obsessionnellement durant de nombreuses heures!  ::

----------


## monloulou

J'ai envie de dire que finalement O'Malley n'est pas si intéressant pour Bosco  ::  bravo nounours !

----------


## lénou

Mon compagnon vient de partir à la Poste en passant par la voie verte et le stade. Cahly n'a rien voulu savoir!... Ça me peine de la voir se priver comme ça :: , et pourtant elle en meurt d'envie!...
Elle entend l'entraînement des chiens de défense!...
Pas la peine de forcer: queue entre les pattes, tremblements et oreilles à l'horizontal!... ::

----------


## monloulou

La mer Cahly la mer bientôt ! C'est pas drôle pour elle j'en conviens d'autant plus aller la poste sans toi euh elle a fait son choix. Pauvre choupette tu vas en parler à l'éducateur je suppose.

----------


## lénou

Oui, bientôt la mer!  :: 
Il est certain que sans moi ce n'est pas pareil  ::  mais Cahly réagit également de cette façon avec moi parfois en journée!... La différence est qu'elle sort de la maison mais une fois à l'extérieur c'est demi-tour illico presto en cherchant frénétiquement à rentrer! 
Je vais travailler avec Bosco mais j'ai prévu d'en toucher un mot à l'éducateur. Même si je l'ai déjà fait en lui expliquant mon choix de me focaliser sur Bosco pour l'aider à gérer toutes les situations de manière à ce qu'il soit ensuite un exemple pour Cahly.
Je pense malheureusement que Cahly vivra avec ses démons jusqu'à la fin de ses jours, c'est ancré en elle comme la chasse... Rien à voir avec le tempérament de Bosco et heureusement! Il a réellement les bases du chien que je recherchais pour créer l'équilibre, il n'y a plus qu'à!...

----------


## lénou

Bon, sieur Bosco a aussi été énervé par les chiens s'entraînant au ring hier! Résultat pendant notre heure 1/2 d'absence: poubelle renversée et 1 pipi!  :: 
La poubelle, il avait commencé chez Anna!
Bon, il nous reste à la cacher dans le garage!

Chouette balade ce matin! J'adore le voir courir avec bonheur, revenir vers moi tout heureux puis repartir! :: 
Bon, frustrant pour Cahly mais elle pédale bien quand-même ma chsseuse avec la laisse à enrouleur de 10 mètres! ::

----------


## monloulou

Ah la poubelle, plein de choses intéressantes  :Smile: 
Avec Cahly tu pourrais faire du canicross  ::

----------


## mamandeuna

J'adore la photo de Calhy la tête en bas. Toutes dents dehors, plus oreilles en antennes, c'est vraiment une bourbonne !  ::  Un air à te faire tourner en bourrique (d'où le sourire..  :Pom pom girl: )
Pfff, il y a un moment, où il faut aussi rationaliser et faire avec ce qu'on a un jour sans balade telle que tu la conçois, est-ce vraiment si important. Pour elle, c'est surtout sa zone de sécurité qui compte non ? Il y aura des jours calmes, sans zone de stress et tout se passera bien.  ::  Je pense, comme toi, que, et à moindre mesure pour mon Titi, qu'on ne peut pas changer leurs angoisses, mais les atténuer.  :: 
L'intérêt de Bosco, c'est que les problèmes sont différents, donc tu peux passer à autre chose...  :: Imagine si tu avais deux Calhy... :: 
Maintenant peut-être qu'un troisième chien, bien dans ses pattounes, débloquerait la situation... ::  :: 
Je plaisante Lénou, pas de doute que tu gères avec brio et sur tous les fronts tes deux super loulou !  ::

----------


## lénou

Oh mais je relativise mamandeuna, ne t'inquiète pas, il y a plus malheureux qu'eux! :: 
Mais je suis peinée car Cahly a envie de se promener, elle adore ça même, mais elle se laisse submerger par ses craintes et se prive d'un plaisir!... En plus, contrairement à Bosco qui pédale et reste un grand sec, la miss aurait plutôt tendance à prendre du poids alors ce manque d'activité physique ne l'aide pas... :: 
Même si Bosco ne se promène pas, ce qui n'est pas le cas, il "pédale" dans le jardin pendant des heures, mais Cahly dort beaucoup et a tendance à déprimer... :: 
Pour mon compagnon c'est "dépressive dog" et "Crassou", pour moi: "la belle" et "le clochard"!  ::

----------


## lénou

Un chien en caisse de transport est-il moins malade? Avez-vous testé ou avez-vous des témoignages à ce sujet? C'est la vétérinaire qui m'a suggéré cette idée pour Bosco qui est très sage en voiture, ce n'est pas le souci mais qui appréhende vraiment les trajets. Dès qu'il réalise que la sortie doit passer par la case voiture, il essaie d'éviter le moment d'y monter et paraît terriblement triste et malheureux. Il nous écoute et finit par y monter courageusement, puis, au mieux il salive excessivement selon la distance et au pire il finit par rendre. J'ai bien un traitement mais je voudrais éviter de lui donner systématiquement...
Cahly est déjà dans une caisse: elle adore et se sent en sécurité. J'ai déjà essayé la banquette, la miss est sage, pas de souci, mais elle panique totalement si un camion ou une moto passe alors je ne veux pas lui retirer ce confort!
J'ai gardé la caisse de ma Utah qui conviendrait à Bosco mais les deux ne rentrent malheureusement pas dans le coffre!... ::

----------


## lili2000

Je sais plus si je te l'ai déjà dit mais habitué déjà Bosco a monte dans la voiture moteur arrêté juste quelques secondes puis redescendre ... Puis augmente le temps mais toujours moteur arrêté puis allumé. Tout ça par étapes, il faut qu'il le fasse seul, avec sa gamelle, des friandises, des jouets ... Il faut associer la voiture a quelque chose de positif ...
Actuellement, il va en voiture pour aller ou en général ? Véto ? Balade ? Amis ? ...
C'est sur que la caisse rassure et protège mais ça ne fait pas tout ... 
Tu lui donne quoi comme médicament ? La plupart n'ont pas d'effets secondaires donc il faut pas hésiter ...

----------


## phacélie

Tu peux aussi le prendre régulièrement rien que pour faire le tour du pâté de maisons, j'ai eu un chien qui moussait comme ça de trouille et ça a fini par lui passer.

----------


## duma762000

chez moi aussi une de mes chiennes bavait énormément et vomissait au moment où la voiture s'arrêtait. En le prenant tous les jours, voire plusieurs fois par jour quand j'avais le temps, juste le tour de la place et peu à peu elle a compris que certes la voiture c'était la nouveauté, les balades mais inutile d'en faire des tonnes.
Elle s'est progressivement calmée et on traversait la France sans aucun souci avec elle. Elle a même pris le bateau, le car, le train et du moment qu'on était là, pas de souci. Elle se couchait et dormait, ou quand la voiture s'arrêtait à un feu, un stop, elle regardait par la fenêtre.
Il faudrait obtenir de Bosco qu'il reste couché car voir le paysage défiler par les vitres peut le rendre malade.

----------


## monloulou

Oui faire en sorte que Bosco assimile voiture à balade, une récompense lorsqu'il est monté ou dans la caisse. Juste un petit trajet toujours pour une petite balade, d'ailleurs j'y pense tu pourrais emmener Cahly autre part pour éviter la chasse et le club d'éducation. Ça finira par payer  :: , quant aux 2 caisses as-tu la possibilité d'enlever ou de rabattre le siège arrière ?

----------


## flomyspra

Lhotse aussi craignait la voiture quand il est arrivé. Pareil, il bavait et il vomissait régulièrement. ça lui a passé parce qu'on prend très souvent la voiture pour les balades, il a fini par être le premier à vouloir y monter car c'est signe de balade à un endroit moins usuel que les environs. Le fait qu'il bavait, je pense que c'était plus de la peur que du vrai mal des transports car quand je le vois baver en extèrieur c'est toujours associé à évènement qu'il craint un peu.

----------


## lénou

Merci pour vos précieux conseils! :: 
Comme une voie verte passe au pied de la maison et que les chasseurs sont partout dans la campagne autour de nous en ce moment, nous prenons peu la voiture... Cette dernière a tout de même été parfois associée à quelques balades depuis l'arrivée de Bosco mais beaucoup de déplacements également pour se rendre chez la vétérinaire ou chez Anna...
Nous allons travailler en ce sens.
Je suis ravie car la personne avec laquelle je suis en contact en vue des canirandos  fait partie du groupe et il est éducateur/comportementaliste en fonctionnant de manière respectueuse vis-à-vis du chien et en s'appuyant sur les codes canins.
Il pourra également me conseiller. ::

----------


## lénou

Pour moi c'est week-end chez papy et mamie (suis contente de les revoir  :: ) sans mon grand frère, un peu trop "brutos": j'ai la paix et je profite de maman pour moi toute seule pendant que le clochard l'embête papa!  ::

----------


## monloulou

::  Oh la princesse dans SON fauteuil, pff gâtée pourrie va  ::

----------


## lénou

Ce fauteuil doit être changé pour un plus confortable et adapté. Il va arriver chez nous pour la miss car elle l'adore!  ::  
Pas de canapés à la maison, mademoiselle le sait alors elle profite!  ::

----------


## monloulou

Faudra un autre pour nounours non ?  ::

----------


## lénou

Il est trop grand pour ce fauteuil  :: et pour le moment il nous faudra entreposer dans le garage celui de Cahly! :: !
En tout cas, ça fait plaisir de la voir courir dans le jardin plus grand de mes parents car la miss n'a pas voulu ce promener aujourd'hui et même seule avec moi!  :: 
Mon compagnon était également heureux de la savoir profiter un peu dans un plus grand espace...

----------


## lénou

Moui, enfin à voir pour le fauteuil! Cahly m'a réveillée Xfois cette nuit, perturbée sans doute et elle ne peut pas s'allonger correctement donc elle est montée dans ma chambre et a même fait une tentative pour grimper sur le lit alors que d'habitude elle est super sage!  ::

----------


## lénou

Sans Bosco, j'ai retrouvé une Cahly chouineuse et tristoune! Elle était ravie de rentrer ce midi!
J'ai pu quand-même faire une balade en m'arrêtant sur le chemin du retour.
Bosco et mon compagnon ont marché 2 heures de leur côté! Et frisou "pédalait" déjà dans le jardin! Il est inusable! ::

----------


## lénou

Nouveau refus de balade de la part de Cahly ce soir, et pourtant, Bosco est allée la chercher... Mais demi-tour frénétique à peine une patte dehors! Et pourtant la nuit est tombée... :: 
Elle attend son retour dans l'escalier en regardant par la vitre... Et en chouinant...

----------


## Belgo78

http://www.parolesdenature.org/mon-c...e-se-promener/

Pas facile de la voir comme ça, quand elle était chiot ça a du être affreux ce qu'elle a vécu, tu lui offres une vie de rêve, sûr qu'un jour elle apprendra à en profiter !

----------


## monloulou

Pauvre bichette, mise à part ses craintes connues, n'y aurait-il pas un changement dans son environnement/son champ de vision ou un bruit quelconque un jour (tronçonneuse, souffleuse, mobylette, camion, alarme...) qu'elle aurait 'subi' en votre absence ? Il y a t-il un moyen de sortir de la maison par un autre côté ?

----------


## lénou

Balade matinale, ok! 
J'envisageais de me lever un peu plus tard cette semaine pour tenir le choc en classe avec des zouaves excités avant Noël!... 
Bon, tant pis, impossible de supprimer cette sortie. Qu'est-ce qu'il court Bosco!!! ::  Cahly tire un peu malgré les 10 mètres, mais je la laisse un peu pour qu'elle se défoule un minimum et je cours aussi! :: 
Merci pour le lien Belgo  :: . Sincèrement je ne vois pas monloulou, certainement des bruits que nous ne percevons pas nous-mêmes... ::

----------


## mamandeuna

Lénou, quand Calhy refuse de sortir, et une petite balade hygiénique, rien que dans le jardin, ça ne le fait pas ?  :: 
Peut-être aussi le fait de souvent changer de lieu (si j'ai bien compris, elle est aussi allée chez ta maman en solo), les alternances entre un chien et deux chiens, Bosco, sans Bosco, et systématiquement, de grandes promenades qui restent des expéditions, ça contribue peut-être à la stresser...  :: 
Sa zone de stress est peut-être du à un trop grand espace de sorties, si elle a été confinée, comme l'explique Belgo...
Enfin, je te dis mon ressenti, pas spécialiste comme toutes les autres.  ::

----------


## lénou

Pas de souci mamandeuna. Justement, je fais le maximum pour ne pas perturber Cahly et éviter de changer ses habitudes.
J'ai emmené Cahly chez mes parents le week-end dernier car elle ne les avait pas vus depuis longtemps et qu'elle les aime beaucoup et réciproquement.

Son comportement est grandement lié à la chasse en premier lieu. 
De plus, chez nous, au bout d'une quasi impasse et au pied d'une voie verte, la demoiselle est beaucoup moins confrontée au bruit des moteurs par exemple, depuis que nous habitons ici... Je l'ai réalisé en la promenant à côté de chez mes parents et lorsqu'elle a bondi au passage d'une voiture! J'avais oublié cette réaction! :: 

En tout cas, mon compagnon a emmené les 2 hier soir durant 1h et il a tenté de relâcher Cahly qui a été raisonnable, sans aller dans le centre équestre!  :: 
Le matin, la miss est hyper motivée, voire excite Bosco tant elle est heureuse! 
Quant aux besoins dans le jardin: Cahly ne se prive pas! ::

----------


## lénou

C'est même tout l'inverse quand j'y pense mamandeuna, car, effectivement, avant l'arrivée de Bosco, Cahly me suivait plus souvent, même dans mes déplacements en voiture et, tout comme Lulli, je la déposais chez mes parents lorsque je partais travailler car mon compagnon était absent en journée. 
Papa la promenait chaque matin en variant les lieux selon ses projets/rendez-vous/courses, etc...

----------


## lénou

Je développerai plus tard, mais je passe en vitesse pour prèciser que l'éducateur/comportementaliste passionné et passionnant est resté 3 heures pour le bilan de Bosco! Notre frisou a déjà changé et tout en douceur mais fermeté et respect total du chien, c'est impressionnant.
Cette personne est tout ce que recherchais et prend en compte la sensibilité de Cahly en parallèle. (Venue 2 fois furtivement mais restée à l'étage sinon).
 Je suis ravie et vraiment confiante et pleine d'espoir pour la suite! 
Mon compagnon, qui était présent, a également beaucoup apprécié cette séance chez nous!

----------


## monloulou

Gé-nial ! Trop contente pour toi Lénou, allez on patiente  :Smile:

----------


## lénou

Merci monloulou!  ::  Je suis vraiment soulagée!  ::

----------


## lénou

Je suis vraiment heureuse d'avoir enfin trouvé la personne qui me/nous convient et chez nous! Après tant de tentatives infructueuses et décevantes...
J'ai hâte de vous raconter! Bosco a besoin de prendre confiance en moi (il est en permanence fixé sur moi) pour lâcher prise car il est hyper courageux et défend en pinçant, voire davantage si Cahly arrive et qu'il la sent craintive face à la situation (ça s'est produit hier mais le comportementaliste avait prévu de bons gants). Et Cahly, quant à elle, a besoin de prendre confiance en elle.
Nos 2 zouaves sont les opposés. 
Je cerne très bien la situation pour lui, j'ai déjà mis en place beaucoup de choses mais comme mes 2 sont fixés sur moi et qu'ils sont opposés, je rame davantage.
Un regard extérieur aide vraiment énormément.
Je suis heureuse car j'ai 2 supers loulous et un Bosco hyper travailleur et demandeur, à l'image du Border, et en plus ado, qu'il va falloir fatiguer intellectuellement (impressionnant hier!) en le fixant davantage sur moi pour qu'il se repose justement!
La confiance revient!!!! ::

----------


## lénou

Bosco manque de codes, il a été malmené, maltraité, électron libre et a appris à se défendre.
Il ne connaît donc pas non plus et doit apprendre la frustration avec de chouettes exercices qui renforcent la complicité!  ::

----------


## monloulou

Tu n'as jamais baissé les bras malgré qq déceptions c'est normal et voilà le résultat, bravo Lénou. Tu te doutes du passé de Bosco, c'est un djeun il apprendra vite et puis il a de la chance de tomber sur une merveilleuse 'maîtresse'  ::  qui sait déjà gérer les frustrations, récompenses...  :Smile:

----------


## manoe

Je n'ai pas eu le temps de lire toutes les news de ton post car débordée avec les grèves, mais je suis infiniment heureuse pour toi lénou de tes derniers messages  :: 
Comme le dit fort justement monloulou, tu n'as jamais abandonné devant les difficultés et tu mérites vraiment de récolter les fruits de tes efforts. Allez, on y croit !! 
Et pleins de câlins à Cahly et Bosco  ::

----------


## Belgo78

Tu as raison d'être positive parce que ça devrait vite s'améliorer, il a l'air très bien l'éducateur et il devrait trouver la clé pour mettre en lumière tout ce que tu as déjà fait pour eux  ::

----------


## lénou

Merci beaucoup, ça me touche!  :: 
Bosco change déjà, c'est le bonheur!  ::

----------


## lénou

Pas simple en ce moment manoe, effectivement! Ma soeur et son mari font 8 km à pied à Paris chaque jour pour se rendre au travail!...
J'imagine que n'est pas simple non plus pour mamandeuna!...

Bon, eh bien, ce matin, je pensais que d'eux-mêmes, Bosco et Cahly réduiraient la durée de la balade... Meuh non!  :: Heureusement que j'avais enfilé cape et bottes! :: 

L'éducateur a été impressionné par le regard de Bosco. ::  
Il a beaucoup travaillé avec les signaux d'apaisement. 3heures hyper constructives!  ::

----------


## monloulou

Les loulous expriment leur impatience d'être en vacances  :: 




> L'éducateur a été impressionné par le regard de Bosco.


Le fun club demande à voir, le regard de Bosco pas l'éducateur  ::  
 ::   ::

----------


## lénou

Mon compagnon relâche Cahly en balade.
Visiblement, tout n'est pas perdu pour la miss d'après l'éducateur.  :: 
Quand je pense qu'il n'est venu que pour un bilan avec déjà tant d'avancées mises en place, sans rien imposer pour la suite! Mais c'est une évidence pour moi!

Il a évoqué un forfait de 5 voire 10 séances possible prévu pour un chien qu'il adaptera pour les 2: au début Bosco seul, puis Cahly et les 2 aussi. 
Nous démarrons en janvier. :: 
Il aide les pensionnaires d'un refuge/fourrière voisin. :: 

Promis, je vais y penser monloulou! D'ailleurs, il faut que je coupe les poils autour des yeux car l'éducateur a précisé que ça pouvait déranger les congénères. Et pourtant je n'arrête pas d'égaliser car je n'aime pas les poils dans les yeux!

----------


## monloulou

C'est super pour Cahly, c'est un jour sans chasse ou elle est peut-être plus détendu avec monsieur.
L'éducateur qui aide dans un refuge c'est un plus  ::  que du bonheur Lénou, quel soulagement pour toi ! à suivre donc...

----------


## lénou

Oui, ça fait du bien car l'adorable grand-mère de mon compagnon est décédée cet après-midi. ::

----------


## monloulou

Oh toutes mes condoléances, plein de courage à monsieur Lénou, tu es là pour le soutenir ainsi les toutous  ::

----------


## lénou

Merci monloulou, j'ai peu dormi!  ::

----------


## monloulou

Pas facile de ressentir des sentiments opposés, du courage pour vous deux et j'espère malgré tout que vous parviendrez à vous changer les idées ne serait-ce que pour ne pas déprimer et renforcer vos liens avec nounours et princesse, le but étant d'avancer n'est-ce pas   ::

----------


## lénou

Merci Monloulou. :: 
Mon compagnon accuse le coup car il était très proche de sa grand-mère suite à son histoire familiale...
J'espère que l'enterrement n'aura pas lieu le jour de son anniversaire: le 27.
Il aimerait aller à la mer ce jour-là pour évacuer justement...

J'ai pensé à toi/vous, monloulou.  ::

----------


## lénou

Je viens de jouer un tour de filou à ma soeur qui est tellement longueeeeeee pour rogner son nerf de boeuf, et pourtant, elle a toujours un morceau beaucoup plus petit que moi!  :: 
J'ai donc demandé à sortir, Cahly m'a alors suivie et au lieu de traîner dans le jardin comme d'habitude, je me suis dépêché de rentrer et "zoup", j'ai chipé son morceau!  :: 
Bah quoi, j'aide ma soeur moi!  :: 
Et voilà ma position favorite!  :: 
Z'avez vu, j'ai laissé des petites traces sur le carrelage mais plus des gros paquets de boue!  ::

----------


## lénou

L'enterrement aura finalement lieu jeudi après-midi.
Demain visite au salon pour dire au revoir à notre chère Magguy, lundi, préparation de la célébration.
Peu de temps encore pour mes loulous, mais nous recevons mes parents les 24 et 25, nous serons tranquilles et ils ne seront donc pas seuls et vendredi: mer!...

----------


## monloulou

Quel petit malin ce Bosco ! Merci pour les photos, j'ai vu entre autres une grosse langue, un popotin mais pas de traces sur le carrelage ni les yeux de nounours d'ailleurs  ::   Princesse Cahly elle sait poser  :: 
Tu nous as caché ton talent de toiletteuse Lénou  :: 
Finalement vous pourriez partir vendredi, vous avez besoin de respirer allez courage pour les moments difficiles  ::

----------


## lili2000

Bon courage Lenou ainsi qu'à ton compagnon  ::

----------


## lénou

Merci Lili!  :: 
Pas simple car nous devions fêter Noël ensemble... :: 
Et que de regrets car nous ne nous sommes pas déplacés début décembre pour son anniversaire à cause de mes bulletins à préparer, entre autres! Satané métier quand on voit le temps passé pour un classement rendu le lendemain par certains parents: a-t-il même été lu!?!?! :Mad: 
Ne jamais remettre au lendemain!!!... ::  :: 

Belle balade d'1h ce matin avec mes 2 zouaves, ça fait du bien. ::  Bosco a "pédalé" et revient en trombe vers moi dans la nuit avec son collier lumineux, je les adore mes 2 sapins de Noël!  ::

----------


## lénou

Vraiment éprouvant et encore plus déstabilisant un deuil en cette période logiquement festive, c'est vraiment étrange cette sensation... :: 
Heureusement que nos loulous sont là! :: 
Ils sont restés seuls 6h hier, sages comme des images. 
Cahly ayant refusé la balade de milieu de fin de matinée: un dimanche, forcément!...
Grève pour les 2 le soir, mais en pleine forme ce matin. Ça fait du bien de les promener sans penser à l'heure. Bosco s'est défoulé +++ pendant 1 heure et Cahly le museau en éveil! 
Nouvelle journée émouvante en perspective, mais l'inspiration est venue toute de suite hier donc mon hommage est prêt pour jeudi, plus qu'à mettre en place la cérémonie!

----------


## monloulou

Contente que les loulous se défoulent à ton grand plaisir et ne soient pas perturbés par vos sentiments  :: 
En effet pas facile comme situation, laisse ton corps s'exprimer en pleurant ou riant ou les deux, évoquer les souvenirs pas les regrets, il y a parfois des choix à faire entre la vie professionnelle et privée, l'important c'est que vous avez vécu des moments forts ensemble. Courage à vous deux  ::

----------


## mamandeuna

Lénou,
Les regrets ne servent à rien, ce qui est passé est passé. Bon courage pour la cérémonie.  :: 
Les vacances sont enfin arrivées, tu vas pouvoir te consacrer à tes poilus.  ::

----------


## lénou

Merci à toutes les 2! :: 
Effectivement pour les regrets, mais la période amplifie les émotions, d'autant que nous devions passer Noël ensemble!...
L'enterrement n'aura lieu que jeudi... donc temps restreint pour les loulous, mais nous nous rattraperons!

----------


## mamandeuna

Vous vous rattraperez par beau temps à la mer  :Pom pom girl: 
Ici, je me retrouve toujours aussi spécialisée en buserie. En regardant mes billets pour Bruxelles, j'ai vu que j'avais pris des Paris Bruxelles au lieu des Bruxelles Paris. Il faut reprendre des billets et les prix ne sont pas les mêmes  ::  ::

----------


## lénou

Mamandeuna, désolée, mais euh!  ::  :: 

Et moi, quelle idée j'ai eu, en plusieurs d'un hommage et d'un poème, de proposer de jouer "l'Ave Maria" à la flûte traversière!  ::  ::

----------


## monloulou

::  Mamandeuna, tu étais à Paris ou à Bruxelles quand tu les as achetés, un billet de plus ou de moins pour une voyageuse  :: 

Lénou encore un talent caché  ::  pourquoi pas, un morceau court si tu penses pouvoir cela fera plaisir à plusieurs personnes ainsi qu'à toi, et puis c'est joli le son de la flûte traversière   ::

----------


## manoe

> Vraiment éprouvant et encore plus déstabilisant un deuil en cette période logiquement festive, c'est vraiment étrange cette sensation !


Oui, les deuils de décembre sont particulièrement difficiles à vivre au-milieu de toute la liesse générale. J'en sais quelque chose puisque mon père est décédé en décembre, de même que mes grands-parents maternels (et pour ces derniers la même année à 10 jours d'intervalle). Du coup, le mois de décembre reste pour ma maman entaché de tristesse.
Courage à  toi et surtout à ton compagnon. Et comme tu le dis fort justement, heureusement que vous avez Cahly et Bosco

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Mamandeuna, désolée, mais euh!


+ 1  ::

----------


## lénou

Merci pour ton témoignage émouvant, manoe... :: 
Vraiment pas simple à gérer un deuil en cette période, d'autant que mon compagnon était très proche de sa grand-mère... Je l'appréciais également énormément.  ::  Elle était juste, aimante, enjouée et pleine d'humour!

Le 31 décembre 2016 à 19h, avait également été éprouvant car Mély, la petite Podenco qui devait arriver chez nous le 11 janvier, suite au départ de ma Utah, avait échappé à la vigilance de sa FA et s'était retrouvée sur l'autoroute, renversée... :: 
Des fins d'année tourmentées parfois!...

----------


## monloulou

Lénou malgré ces moments difficiles je te souhaite un joyeux Noël en compagnie de tes parents et des loulous, plein de courage  ::

----------


## lénou

Merci beaucoup monloulou! :: 
Joyeux Noël à toi, aux tiens et ainsi qu'à toutes les personnes de passage sur ce mur! :: 
Merci pour votre précieux soutien, votre écoute, vos conseils et vos témoignages!

Quel plaisir de constater, déjà, les progrès de Bosco, hier soir, en présence de mes parents alors que nous n'avons forcément pas eu beaucoup de temps à lui consacrer depuis le bilan avec l'éducateur/comportementaliste Maxime!
Bosco parvient de plus en plus à se maîtriser lorsqu'il veut sortir pour le jardin: il n'aboie plus frénétiquement sans cesse depuis le déclenchement de son obsession et arrive à se coucher sagement! ::

----------


## monloulou

Merci Lénou  :: 
Sa façon à Bosco de t'offrir son cadeau de noël, il s'apaise et prend confiance comme toi je pense, une vraie éponge à sentiments   ::

----------


## lénou

Tu es psy monloulou?! :: 
Mon frisou est parti en balade avec son papa, seul, car ma Cahly a refusé de partir et reste avec sa maman pour superviser les préparatifs!  :: 
Ils vont être ravis de retrouver papy et mamie aujourd'hui!  :: 
Tous les deux leur ont fait de gros câlins hier et mamie a eu droit à un spécial moment tendresse, pattes avant sur ses genoux, de la part des deux et à tour de rôle!
Incroyable de la part de Bosco notre sauvageon!  :: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Bon, hier, j'ai rempli le récipient des oiseaux du jardin de boules de graisse pour Noël car ça part vite ::  et j'ai constaté que la miss a trouvé le moyen d'en faire passer une par-dessus pour se servir!!! Je comprends pour quelles raisons elle est dodue, la filousse!!! ::

----------


## monloulou

Meuh non pas du tout psy Lénou  ::  juste quelqu'un qui t'aime bien  :: 
Bientôt tu vas pouvoir les confier à papy et mamie chez toi ou chez eux pour une escapade en amoureux ?
Miss Cahly a gardé son instinct de survie c'est quand même plus riche que les petites souris mais elle ne sait pas que son corps l'a trahi  :: 
(pour les boules de graisse je suppose que tu enlèves les filets)

----------


## lénou

::  :: 
Bon, papa a fait un échange (la miss en avait trop envie! :: ) après une balade d'1h45 avec frisou! Ça fait du bien à mon compagnon, il évacue, avant la dure journée demain!... Et moi je répète entre 2 à la flûte! Les 2 zouaves semblent apprécier! :: 

Oui, j'ai investi dans un support qui permet de retirer les filets trop dangereux pour les pattes des mésanges et autres visiteurs justement!  ::

----------


## monloulou

Voilà tout le monde détendu  :Smile:  
Un bon point pour la flûte ! tu pourras les hypnotiser surtout Cahly en cas de stress, accessoirement en classe aussi  ::   ::

----------


## lénou

Chouette balade de Noël en famille après le repas pour digérer. Comme il n'y avait personne, (hyper agréable d'ailleurs!) j'ai détaché frisou qui a couru comme un bienheureux! ::  J'adore le voir courir, puis revenir et repartir!  :: 
Ensuite en laisse avec son papa, il a pleuré pour que je le prenne!  ::  
Cackou, occupée à fouiner et farfouiller, n'y a pas vu d'inconvénient! Qu'est-ce qu'il est attachant ce frisou!  ::

----------


## monloulou

Cackou j'aime bien ce surnom  :: 
Frisou le nounours que tu as choisi rien que pour toi on dirait  ::

----------


## monloulou

Toutes mes pensées Lénou, plein de courage pour vous deux  ::

----------


## mamandeuna

Lénou,
Comment s'est passé le concert ?  ::

----------


## lénou

Merci beaucoup monloulou! :: 
Ce n'était pas un concert mais une célébration mamandeuna!... :: 
Voilà, notre douce et tendre étoile est partie... :: 
J'ai réussi à lire mon hommage mais également un poème de Martin Gray et j'ai joué "l'Ave Maria"! Magguy méritait que je me surpasse pour elle!... Je suis heureuse d'avoir réussi.  ::

----------


## Sydolice

Bravo Lénou, c'est vraiment très courageux d'avoir réussi à faire tout cela. Courage à vous tous.

----------


## monloulou

Bravo Lénou tu as pu exprimer ce que tu voulais lui transmettre, Magguy de là-haut doit être fière de toi, ainsi tu n'auras pas de regrets et Mr Lénou trouvera du réconfort dans ton courage. Je pense que tu prépares l'escapade de demain à la praia ? Courage  ::

----------


## lénou

Merci à toutes les deux!... :: 
Nous sommes apaisés, je l'avoue!...

Non, pas de plage aujourd'hui malheureusement: la fatigue s'est accumulée car Magguy est décédée en Belgique, puis elle est retournée, à l'opposé, sur sa terre natale à 50 km de chez nous: beaucoup de route ces derniers jours et un temps terriblement humide et crû, transperçant!...  ::  C'est impressionnant cette année: le sol est gorgé d'eau par chez nous! Heureusement que nous avons une bande de gazon artificiel maintenant! J'ai aussi coupé les poils de Bosco, notamment autour des oreilles pour anticiper une éventuelle otite: on dirait qu'il a un carré: J'adore! :: 
Dimanche, le soleil devrait refaire son apparition. J'aime moins car peut-être plus de monde... Mais en cette saison, mon compagnon est confiant!
En tout cas, je pars pour la balade du matin tout de suite! :: 
Fière de mes deux loulous qui sont restés quasiment 8h seuls chaque jour dans la maison sans souci!  ::

----------


## mamandeuna

Désolée Lénou, je n'avais pas saisi. Super si tout s'est bien passé. A la cérémonie du BP, personne n'a pris la parole. La cérémonie pour la crémation était plus touchante que celle de la messe, mais qu'est la messe quand on a pas la foi ?  :: 
Au centre de la France, tout est aussi gorgé d'eau, mais il y a plus de lumière.  :: 
Super si les loulous gèrent le temps d'absence en maison !  :Pom pom girl:

----------


## lénou

Pas de souci, mamandeuna!...
Chacun ses convictions et sa façon de vivre les événements....
Mais rien n'empêche de se recueillir, même sans avoir la foi...

Tout n'est pas noir et poussière dans le Pas-de-Calais tu sais!  :: 
Nous vivons au milieu des verdoyantes collines de l'Artois!  :: 

Il va falloir qu'ils gèrent de plus en plus car l'avenir professionnel de mon compagnon est incertain: beaucoup de bâtons dans les roues et d'embûches, il sera donc amené à se déplacer de plus en plus mais je suis confiante, car, avec l'aide de Maxime, les balades seront facilitées et j'ai les coordonnées d'une personne qui pourrait couper la journée par une visite/balade si besoin et la trappe sera également prochainement posée.

----------


## lénou

En attendant la balade du midi avec papa!

----------


## Belgo78

Sont sage en attendant les ballades  :: 

Faut que je montre ça aux miennes  ::

----------


## lénou

Hein ça! En progrès grâce à Maxime et en ce moment, le matin, Bosco est lâché pendant 1heure alors il "pédale" et je fais aussi travailler ses neurones à la maison! :: 

Sont rentrés: 1h15 de balade! ::

----------


## mamandeuna

Lénou, quand tu dis, il pédale, ça veut dire quoi ?  :: 
Ils ont fait l'école des chiens pour dormir autant ? Titi est en mode pile électrique en ce moment.  :: Ah oui, je viens de lire, 1h15 de balade, voilà voilà... :: 
Oui, le recueillement on le sent ou pas. Je suis en âge "portes qui se ferment", et là, justement, j'avais trouvé le mot déclencheur, dit par la personne qui accompagnait la cérémonie de crémation, "Je ne suis plus là, mais je suis derrière la porte", dans le sens, on se retrouve un jour. Là, ni le frère, ni la soeur n'ont pu dire un mot pour leur père. Quand on est taizeux : les choses sont en nous, mais on ne ressent pas le besoin de les exprimer ni de leur donner une forme.  :: 
Super que pour Bosco tout se passe bien, et que tu as trouvé une aide précieuse en ce nouvel "éducateur canin".
"Hein ça", Lénou, serais-tu chti ?

----------


## lénou

Il "pédale" signifie qu'il court à perdre haleine! ::  Ma grande amie du Sud ouest utilise beaucoup d'expressions comme celle-ci que j'adore mais moi je suis une ch'ti, une vraie de vraie, hein!  :: 

Plusieurs deuils hyper douloureux,( et, injustes!...) ont également fermé des portes chez moi, mamandeuna, mais j'enseigne en école privée, je continue donc à adhérer à certaines valeurs mais j'apprécie plus une visite ou une prière au sein d'une église isolée, en vacances par exemple, plutôt que les grandes cérémonies!
Je suis d'une nature discrète et peu expensive mais, cette fois, pour Magguy, je ne peux l'expliquer mais j'ai eu ce besoin de l'accompagner. Enfin si, je l'explique car elle était tellement heureuse de nous voir à chaque visite: elle l'exprimait, le disait et était tellement joviale, agréable qu'elle insufflait une force! Elle participait même à des séances de danse en fauteuil à l'Epadh par exemple! Donc, c'était une évidence pour moi, d'autant que je l'ai connue tardivement (depuis 6 ans maintenant), je n'ai donc pas le même vécu que mon compagnon avec elle. J'ai donc réussi à prendre sur moi! Et j'ai voulu aussi intervenir pour mon compagnon également!
Une force qui nous à certains moments de la vie et nous permet de nous surpasser!

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Oui, enfin j'ai vu Maxime une seule fois et pour un bilan seulement alors je ne vous raconte même après quelques séances!!! :: 

Non, mamandeuna, la balade c'était après la photo, mais ce matin, ils avaient déjà crapahuté avec moi de 7h à 8h! ::

----------


## mamandeuna

Ah mais, certaines personnes nous ouvrent aux autres. Mais je n'ai jamais perso franchi le cap d'en parler. C'est rien vrai... :: 
Pédaler, oui oui, mais pour un chien c'est plus dur... ::

----------


## lénou

Bosco court, virevolte et se roule en pédalant dans la semoule: C'est drôle d'ailleurs car il est maladroit avec ses pattes lorsqu'il se roule sur le dos alors pour moi: "il pédale"! :: 
Pas de grève de balade ce soir après notre absence de 3 heures alors je m'y suis collée dans l'obscurité!

----------


## monloulou

Bosco est en pleine transformation de chien de troupeau en chien intellectuel sportif  :: 
Il se pose de plus en plus et les habitudes/les rituels s'installent, que des progrès bravo les loulous  ::

----------


## lénou

Merci monloulou! :: 
A quand ton propre post pour que nous ayons le plaisir de te découvrir ainsi que tes compagnons?! ::

----------


## lénou

Moi, j'ai creusé?! Non!  :: 

Petite coupe au carré!  ::

----------


## manoe

> Merci monloulou!
> A quand ton propre post pour que nous ayons le plaisir de te découvrir ainsi que tes compagnons?!


++++++1 !!!!

----------


## lénou

Finalement, malgré le soleil, nous avons renoncé à une journée à la mer ce dimanche: contrecoup de cette semaine éprouvante...
Mais, après une balade d'1h en liberté aux aurores, les deux zouaves ont ensuite profité d'une agréable randonnée d'1h30 en fin de matinée. :: 
Me voilà en forme pour travailler pour l'école cet après-midi et préparer ma période!  ::

----------


## lénou

Un vrai "ch'ti" notre Bosco maintenant!  ::

----------


## lénou



----------


## lénou

Belle année à tous!
Ici, elle a commencé sous le signe de la fraternité, de la solidarité et de l'amitié: jamais Cahly et Bosco n'avaient encore dormi côte à côte! Notre réunionnaise, traumatisée par les pétards, rassurée par notre espagnol!  ::  ::

----------


## Belgo78

Bonne année, pleins de progrès pour Bosco et Cahly, ça a l'air bien parti  ::

----------


## lili2000

Bonne année  ::

----------


## lénou

Merci, belle année à vous tous!  :: 

Nous démarrerons l'année avec une séance pour Bosco avec Maxime mercredi prochain à 16h, en terrain inconnu pour travailler le rappel en journée. Sa chienne Abby, Berger Australien, servira de Cobaye pour distraire frisou en cours de séance car en dehors de tôt le matin et tard le soir, ça devient trop compliqué pour moi de gérer les deux si rencontre de 2 ou 4 pattes et pas agréable du tout!

----------


## mamandeuna

Bonne année Lénou ainsi qu'à tes deux loulous  ::  :Pom pom girl:

----------


## lénou

Merci beaucoup mamandeuna, je te renouvelle mes voeux également!  :: 

Perturbant en ce moment car mademoiselle Cahly ne veut plus entendre parler des balades en journée!  :: Alors je vais devoir m'adapter pour poursuivre les promenades tôt le matin avant de partir à l'école!... Car durant ces 15 jours, je marchais 1h. C'est frustrant de ne les promener que dans le noir pour le moment!  :: 
Nous avons abandonné l'idée de la mer cette semaine car la route est longue et Bosco n'apprécie pas la voiture, en plus, je préfère voir comment va se dérouler la séance avec Maxime mercredi pour les balades en journée avec rencontres. Car se déplacer pour le laisser attacher, pas l'idéal du tout!...
Et puis aussi, Cahly étant moins active en ce moment, j'aurais peur qu'elle force, car à la plage elle est impressionnante et court sans cesse. Je ne voudrais pas risquer un souci cardiaque!
Bonne nouvelle concernant le terrain proche de chez nous où je lâche sans cesse Bosco, mais impossible pour Cahly car elle se faufile dans le centre équestre pour chasser les lapins: j'ai appelé le centre équestre et je suis tombée sur une personne super gentille et compréhensive qui va parler au responsable afin de trouver une solution pour ce pont qui ne sert qu'une fois par an et sous lequel Cahly parvient à passer. Ils vont voir dès la semaine prochaine ce qu'ils peuvent faire!  ::  Mon compagnon pourrait ainsi la relâcher le soir! ::

----------


## lénou

Balade de 6h à 7h avec les deux ce matin, ça réveille! Il faut dire qu'apprendre hier que son ex directrice est décédée samedi à 42 ans d'une tumeur au cerveau et que le coach de hand de mon collègue (50 aine d'année) a également quitté ce monde jeudi, ça oblige à se secouer pour profiter de chaque instant!!!....
Bien sûr, Cahly et Bosco ont été seuls à plusieurs reprises pendant ces vacances, suite au deuil, mais la vue du cartable pour eux et toute différente et signifie la reprise! Voilà, ils sont prêts à poursuivre leur nuit! ::  Aujourd'hui ils sont avec mon compagnon, demain, ils resteront à deux de 10h à 17h30.
Allez, zou, courage, ce soir, il ne faudra pas me bercer je crois!  :: 
En tout cas, c'est chouette les balades avec Bosco en liberté. Hier, à la tombée de la nuit, mon compagnon a emmené Cahly et Bosco pour 5 km. Au départ, la miss ne voulait pas partir mais je l'ai forcée un peu, sachant la fin de journée plus calme. Au départ, elle était réticente mais mon compagnon l'a encouragée! Cahly a finalement apprécié la balade, ça lui fait du bien, et Bosco a été quasiment en liberté en permanence.

Bon courage à ceux qui reprennent!  ::

----------


## mamandeuna

Lénou, une heure de balade en pleine cambrousse le matin ...; :: 
Les décès en province et la maladie dont on ne prononce pas le nom, fait des ravages....facteurs environnementaux obligent. Et on ne parle que de retraite... :: 
Super pour Calhy et Bosco, qui ont une bien belle vie... ::

----------


## lénou

Vite en passant:
Ça m'aide aussi beaucoup cette balade le matin accessoirement, mamandeuna car mon dos résiste grâce à elle puisque nous piétinons beaucoup dans notre métier, nous nous penchons souvent (j'essaie d'éviter en faisant venir les enfants au bureau et en utilisant un tabouret) mais pas toujours évident et durant la récréation, la cour étant petite, nous sommes debout sans pouvoir marcher pendant 1/4 d'heure à chaque fois et idem pour les surveillances de grille!
Alors, je me motive car ça m'aide énormément au final!

je suis vraiment ravie!  :: Il est extra ce Maxime! ::   Passionné, passionnant, gentil, hyper compétent et utilise une méthode qui nous convient totalement: comportementale fonctionnant avec le regard, le corps, les signaux d'apaisement. Il recherche un chien à l'aise et et sûr de lui, fiable, en osmose avec son référent, mais pas un robot qui obéit au doigt et à l'oeil!
Bosco a vu en une séance ce qu'il travaille d'habitude en trois car il a déjà un excellent rappel. Il a été impressionnant: il a un sacré potentiel notre frisou! Un vrai chien de concours!!!
Nous avons également eu droit à l'intervention de sa chienne Habby. Bosco a vite compris également. En fait, il a besoin d'un référent fiable et clair. Comme nous sommes toujours avec les 2, je n'ai pas pris le temps de travailler avec lui et il s'est calqué également sur Cahly qui est hyper réactive!
Bosco fonctionne beaucoup par mimétisme!

----------


## Belgo78

Ah ben c'est ça les marches le long de la clôture, il imite Lenou qui surveille la cour  :: 

Il a l'air vraiment au top le Maxime, Bosco et Cahly vont vite progresser avec lui  ::

----------


## mamandeuna

Je comprends mieux Lénou et bravo pour le nouveau comportementaliste. Si il est aussi beau qu'efficace  ::  ::  (je regarde trop mon nouveau calendrier gladiateur, rapporté de Rome... ::

----------


## lénou

> Ah ben c'est ça les marches le long de la clôture, il imite Lenou qui surveille la cour


 Effectivement, ça doit être ça!  ::  



> Il a l'air vraiment au top le Maxime, Bosco et Cahly vont vite progresser avec lui


Oui, vraiment, je suis enchantée!  :: 
En plus il organise des séances collectives 2 fois par mois!  :: 



> Si il est aussi beau qu'efficace


Oui, aussi!  :: 



> (je regarde trop mon nouveau calendrier gladiateur, rapporté de Rome...


 :: 

Avez-vous des nouvelles de monloulou?

----------


## lénou

> Bosco et Cahly vont vite progresser avec lui


 Ce n'était pas gagné car, suite au bilan, durant lequel Bosco avait tenté de "croquer" Maxime à 4 reprises, ce dernier avait des craintes, il nous l'a précisé hier. Mais Bosco était déjà tout autre durant cette séance et confiant, impressionnant. Et il a finalement scotché Maxime et nous, nous étions fiers de lui!  ::

----------


## mamandeuna

Donc Maxime est bien à croquer... :: 
Monloulou, dernière connexion le 28 décembre. Sydolice aussi a disparu... ::

----------


## lénou

Oui, je pensais aussi à Sydolice. ::

----------


## lénou

Quand on se dit que c'est le week-end donc que l'on va balader les deux asticots un peu plus tard, mais qu'eux, avec leur horloge dans le ventre viennent trépigner ou "papatter" devant ta chambre à 6h, tu prends ton courage à deux mains et finalement ça réveille une promenade d'1h aux aurores, ça remplit de bonheur ton petit coeur de voir ton frisou courir à perdre haleine ::  et d'observer ta réunionnaise prendre plaisir à pister  :: et ça permet d'être efficace pour travailler ensuite! Merci Cahly et Bosco! ::

----------


## superdogs

J'ai eu la même chose ce matin, après m'être couchée bien tard.. à 6h, les velus ont commencé à faire des allers-retours devant la porte de ma chambre, et n'y tenant plus, Gringo a passé le museau dans la porte (toujours) entrebaillée, puis avancé 2 pattes..

Okaaayyy, je me lève... !

----------


## lealouboy

> J'ai eu la même chose ce matin, après m'être couchée bien tard.. à 6h, les velus ont commencé à faire des allers-retours devant la porte de ma chambre, et n'y tenant plus, Gringo a passé le museau dans la porte (toujours) entrebaillée, puis avancé 2 pattes..
> 
> Okaaayyy, je me lève... !


Comme souvent les jours de pleine lune, les miens ont joué des claquettes sur le parquet de bonne heure  ::  
Bon, je m'en fiche, je bosse le samedi de toutes façons  ::

----------


## lénou

> Bon, je m'en fiche, je bosse le samedi de toutes façons


 Moi aussi, pour l'école, mais à la maison!  ::

----------


## mamandeuna

Titi ne fait pas de claquettes, et préfère rester collé à son chef de meute au chaud dans le lit... :: 
Des nouvelles Lénou de tes deux vedettes ?

----------


## lénou

Merci de demander mamandeuna!  :: 
Perturbée ces derniers temps car miss Cahly refusait toute balade en journée, j'ai donc décidé de participer ce matin avec elle à une séance collective en extérieur organisée par Maxime avec au programme: exercices sous forme de jeux et connexion avec son compagnon canin, puis balade collective. J'ai redécouvert Cahly, une demoiselle attentive, sage et heureuse de faire plaisir! ::  Pendant ce temps-là, mon compagnon a baladé Bosco et travaillé avec lui de son côté car séance collective prématurée pour lui, puis balade à 4 donc 2h30 sous le soleil avec une Cahly ravie qui a réussi à occulter les détonations des chasseurs.

----------


## Belgo78

Waouw quelle belle récompense de votre patience à tous les deux, je suis très content pour vous  ::  Et à mon avis ce n'est que le début  ::

----------


## manoe

+ 1 avec Belgo !!

----------


## lénou

Merci à tous les deux, j'essaie de trouver des solutions pour avancer et progresser! 
Nous en parlions avec mon compagnon: Maxime est impressionnant: un peu à la manière de "l'homme qui murmurait à l'homme des chevaux"! J'en ai vu des éducateurs et j'avoue qu'il a un don, c'est saisissant et impressionnant. Pas besoin d'artifices ou d'une avalanche de mots pour se faire comprendre!

----------


## manoe

> Avez-vous des nouvelles de monloulou?


Pardon de polluer lénou mais je me pose la même question et m'inquiète de son silence. Quelqu'un lui a-t-il envoyé un MP ?

----------


## lénou

> Pardon de polluer lénou mais je me pose la même question et m'inquiète de son silence.


Non, du tout manoe, je suis très inquiète comme toi!  ::

----------


## monloulou

::  je suis là ! Tout va bien.  :: Pardon j'ai un peu délaissé le forum car j'étais inquiète pour ma maman malade, elle va beaucoup mieux maintenant  ::  
Merci lénou  :: merci manoe  ::  pour votre gentillesse. J'ai tellement de retard de lecture à rattraper  ::  je vais commencer par vous souhaiter une bonne année, une bonne santé et du bonheur.

----------


## manoe

Très heureuse de savoir que tout va bien pour toi monloulou (et aussi pour ta maman)  :: 
C'est singulier de constater que l'on éprouve plus d'empathie pour un pseudo virtuel qui témoigne plus d'humanité que beaucoup d'êtres vivants que l'on croise dans le monde réel...

----------


## lénou

> je suis là ! Tout va bien.


Oh, ravie de te relire monloulou :: , tu nous as fait peur!  ::  Je me disais que tu étais peut-être partie en vacances, mais ça commençait à me sembler bien long! :: 



> C'est singulier de constater que l'on éprouve plus d'empathie pour un  pseudo virtuel qui témoigne plus d'humanité que beaucoup d'êtres vivants  que l'on croise dans le monde réel...


Totalement ça!  :: 



> j'étais inquiète pour ma maman malade, elle va beaucoup mieux maintenant


 :: 



> je vais commencer par vous souhaiter une bonne année, une bonne santé et du bonheur.


Merci monloulou et belle année douce et sereine à toi!  :: 

Demain, séance pour Bosco avec Maxime chez mes parents.

----------


## monloulou

Manoe  ::  
Lénou  ::  comment s'est passé la séance chez papy et mamie ?  :Embarrassment:  Je suis contente pour toi que les loulous progressent encore, le contraire est impossible  ::

----------


## lénou

Merci monloulou!  ::  



> Lénou    comment s'est passé la séance chez papy et mamie ?


 Très bien :: : Maxime a donné de précieux conseils car Sieur Bosco ne cesse de vouloir sortir obsessionnellement dans le jardin lorsque je suis chez eux (ça s'est calmé chez nous!) et m'appelle en aboyant dès que je bouge un orteil!!!    Il ne s'arrête jamais!!!    J'ai essayé de comprendre et d'analyser pour quelles raisons nous en étions arrivés là et j'ai réalisé et enfin compris: son problème de propreté durant 3 mois au moment de son arrivée m'avait incitée à lui ouvrir très souvent et systématiquement la porte: c'était également devenu un toc chez moi!    
Bosco est têtu et coriace mais je ne lâche rien, d'autant que tout se passe naturellement et facilement donc tout doucement nous avançons.  :: 
Miss Cahly va prochainement servir de cobaye pour une séance de socialisation d'un chien. Maxime a été épaté par sa sagesse au sein du groupe!  ::  ça va lui faire du bien de vivre des expériences différentes.
Le groupe de canirando devrait également être très profitable: vraiment un super échange avec certains membres avant même d'avoir démarré! 
De plus, Maxime a obtenu un agrément pour intervenir dans les écoles pour la prévention des morsures par exemple: 70% des enfants pensent que le chien sourit lorsqu'il montre ses crocs!  :: 
Je vais donc en faire profiter mes élèves!  ::  J'aborde toujours ces sujets spontanément avec eux, mais si sa chienne Habby peut l'accompagner: un sacré "plus"! 



Balade dominicale le midi pour limiter les détonations des chasseurs pour miss Cahly.

----------


## lili2000

Supers nouvelles bravo  ::

----------


## Belgo78

Bientôt on pourra envoyer nos chiens mal éduqués chez Lenou : Bosco et Cahly vont les "redresser" en 5 secondes  ::

----------


## lénou

> Supers nouvelles bravo


 Merci Lili! :: 




> Bientôt on pourra envoyer nos chiens mal éduqués chez Lenou : Bosco et Cahly vont les "redresser" en 5 secondes


 Tu vas un peu vite en besogne, mais l'on peut rêver! ::  ::

----------


## manoe

Très heureuse pour toi lénou de ces nouvelles très encourageantes car tu mérites amplement de récolter les fruits de ta patience et de ta détermination ! Tant d'autres auraient baissé les bras depuis bien longtemps...
Cahly et Bosco ont eu de la chance de croiser ta route  ::

----------


## mamandeuna

Bravo Lénou ! En voilà deux gâtés, et quelle revanche pour Calhy de servir de modèle.  :: 
Résultats dont on se doutait tellement tu prends soin de tes petits. Un peu le côté institutrice, apprendre à vivre en harmonie avec le monde qui nous entoure.  :: 
Baisser les bras n'est pas lénouien  ::

----------


## lénou

> Baisser les bras n'est pas lénouien


Tu m'as fait rire, mais je vais rougir!  :: 
Merci à tous pour vos compliments mais Cahly et Bosco ont de nombreuses qualités en parallèle de leurs quelques défauts alors ça aide beaucoup!  :: Il existe des chiens bien plus difficiles qu'eux!!!!

----------


## monloulou

Lénou tu es un modèle pour les loulous  ::  et Maxime est là pour 'fignoler' leur apprentissage. Miss Cahly a pris du grade bravo !  :Smile:

----------


## lénou

Vomitos hier soir et ce matin pour frisou + un pipi!... Son papa s'inquiète... C'est vrai qu'il a l'estomac fragile notre Bosco. J'étais habituée avec ma Utah. Il faut que j'achète du phosphalugel.
Bosco est un sacré comédien et malade: il nous fait rire parfois lorsqu'il se met à boiter, comme arrivé au bout de sa vie et qu'une caresse et un mot doux suffisent pour qu'il recourt comme un lapin!  ::

----------


## mamandeuna

Bosco découvre le sens de l'humour  ::  j'ai le même, qui fait son piteux et son tremblant pour être câliné dès potron minet... ::

----------


## monloulou

Bosco fait son gros bébé se sachant aimé gâté pourri  ::

----------


## duma762000

Les miens aussi font quelques vomitos en ce moment. Je crois qu'il faut qu'ils se purgent. Ils recommencent à brouter et bien sûr ils vomissent après ! Ici aussi phosphalugel et j'ai commandé du vermifuge. En attendant un peu de vert de poireau cuit
Les chiens sont de bons comédiens parfois ! La tête de chien battu quand j'élève la voix après une bêtise : l'autre fois, on mangeait et Edu vient tourner autour de nous - chose interdite. Je lui demande de partir, une fois, deux fois .... Ben je ne comprends pas, je ne fais rien de mal, je renifle c'est tout.... avec un air d'innocence incomprise
Alors je prends ma serviette et je la fais claquer mais sans le toucher : il est parti comme une flèche et une fois dans son panier, il faisait une tête de martyr : j'essayai de ne pas rire mais vraiment quel acteur !

----------


## monloulou

::  Comment va Bosco et les vomitos ?

----------


## lénou

Tout est rentré dans l'ordre, merci monloulou!  :: 



> aimé gâté pourri


 Juste douillet! :: 



> Edu vient tourner autour de nous - chose interdite.


J'aime les avoir non loin de moi, même durant les repas, dès l'instant ou ils sont sages.



> il faisait une tête de martyr


 :: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Balade ce midi, après celle aux aurores, durant laquelle Cahly et Bosco ont entrepris les travaux de terrassement d'un étang!!! ::

----------


## lénou

Rien de mieux qu'une randonnée pour se ressourcer!  ::

----------


## monloulou

::  Cahly libre et aux aguets, Bosco tranquillou  :Smile:

----------


## lénou

> Cahly libre


Non, malheureusement car Cahly en mode Diane chasseresse...  :: Chevreuils obligent...

----------


## Belgo78

Génial de les voir se balader comme ça  ::

----------


## lénou

https://video-cdg2-1.xx.fbcdn.net/v/t42.9040-2/84958204_194355078352967_495142375551664128_n.mp4?  _nc_cat=111&efg=eyJybHIiOjkzMiwicmxhIjo1MTIsInZlbm  NvZGVfdGFnIjoic3ZlX3NkIn0%3D&_nc_ohc=N7tTHpSJlvIAX-zPGms&rl=932&vabr=518&_nc_ht=video-cdg2-1.xx&oh=12cf61760b24d039d51630c9ac121fb7&oe=5E376D  86

Bosco en mode tranquillou car il adore courir!  :: 
Frisou crassou comme on le surnomme!  ::

----------


## monloulou

J'aime bien Bosco couleur moka  ::  il n'aime pas l'eau mais la gadoue oui  ::

----------


## lénou

Caramel beurre salé pour nous!  :: 
Et d'abord la boue c'est bon pour l1 santé!  :: 
Plus sérieusement, il ne perd pas du tout ses poils ::  mais tout s'y accroche, notamment la boue!  ::

----------


## monloulou

Oui ça embellit les poils du frisou, m'enfin pas grave la boue colle un peu mais finit par sécher et tomber sur le carrelage  ::  pas besoin de brosser  ::

----------


## lénou

Choquée, sidérée, peinée d'apprendre qu'une collègue, connaissance virtuelle sur un autre forum depuis plusieurs années, adoptante d'une adorable BA qu'elle a pris le temps de rééduquer, l'a perdue brutalement dimanche dernier, tout simplement tuée par un chasseur alors que sa chienne se désaltérait dans une rivière à ses côtés!!!!!
Alors merci Cahly de nous imposer des balades aux aurores ou durant les heures du midi?!!!
J'ai encore en tête l'épisode de l'an dernier alors que nous partions à la mer: une balle a sifflé devant le pare-brise et un faisan est tombé à côté de la voiture!!!
Et le gendarme qui m'a précisé au téléphone que ces appels étaient de plus en plus fréquents suite à la plus grande accessibilité au permis de chasse!!! ::

----------


## monloulou

Oh quelle douleur pour sa maîtresse  :: 
#*%+* de chasseur  ::  :Mad:   ::  je lui souhaite le même sort tiens !
Désolée Lénou  ::  
Repose en paix loulou et plein de courage à sa maîtresse.

----------


## manoe

Dieu quelle horreur !!! Monloulou à raison, je n'ose imaginer la douleur de celle à qui on a volé le bonheur en une fraction de seconde. Perso, au-delà de la tristesse, c'est la colère qui m'étreint car le coupable ne sera jamais appréhendé et continuera de tuer en toute impunité.
Pensées pour le loulou disparu... J'espère qu'il n'aura pas souffert et que désormais il veille sur celle à qui on l'a arraché

----------


## lénou

Je suis encore assommée par cette nouvelle... ::  J'ai guidé l'adoption, puis j'ai suivi l'arrivée de Laïka et ses progrès car la demoiselle était réactive face aux voitures et aux vtt à l'extérieur au début. Ce couple était fou d'elle, (couple sans enfant par la force des choses, mais ça ne change absolument rien!) ils avaient même trouvé un centre d'éducation qui fonctionnait comme une crèche avec activité style agility et autres certains après-midi...
Je pense que mon compagnon aurait agi de la même manière!!!
Ce chemin n'était annoncé comme dangereux!...
J'ai promené Cahly et Bosco durant 2h30 ce matin, mais à partir de 7h30 le matin pour être tranquille: besoin d'évacuer pas mal de soucis et j'ai pensé à cette accident en me trouvant dans le bois...
https://www.francebleu.fr/infos/fait...GmNfKOMj5N5sYE

----------


## superdogs

Quelle horreur cette histoire.. une de plus, comme tous les ans.. 

Le type dit "je ne me suis pas tout de suite rendu compte", ou un truc du genre... Nan mais ce sont vraiment des abrutis quoi ! Il tire, parce que "habituellement gna gna gna.."... et après, je regarde sur quoi j'ai tiré !!

Si ça m'arrive un jour, je crois que le gars, je lui arrache les yeux, et le reste avec tiens ! 

Désolée pour ce couple, quel coup terrible..

----------


## lili2000

> Si ça m'arrive un jour, je crois que le gars, je lui arrache les yeux, et le reste avec tiens !


Tu diras que tu as cru que c'était une bête sauvage  ::   :: 
J'ai vu passé cette histoire sur Facebook ... Pathétique et triste ... Comment les chasseurs peuvent tirer sans identifier sur quoi ils tirent ...

----------


## lénou

Si jamais, n'hésitez pas, merci!



> Si vous avez été victime ou témoin de faits pour lesquels des plaintes ont été déposés ou pour lesquels les garde-chasses sont intervenus, vous pouvez nous en faire part à ce mail : justicepourlaika@gmail.com
> On transmettra à notre avocat.

----------


## lénou

Merci de partager et de diffuser pour eux et pour Laïka:
https://www.facebook.com/anymalworld...58090107/?t=62

----------


## lénou

Nouvelle séance avec Maxime pour Bosco (miss Cahly qui le connaît maintenant était bien présente, fini d'être retranchée à l'étage! ☺️) quel plaisir de travailler et de discuter avec lui! 
Il aime nos deux asticots et Bosco progresse beaucoup. 🤗
Séance collective pour les 2 annulée demain cause tempête ::  mais reportée samedi prochain. ::

----------


## manoe

Génial pour toi et tes loulous lénou !!
Au fait, pas trop dégâts liés à la tempête par chez toi ?

----------


## monloulou

Lénou j'espère que tout va bien pour tout le monde  :Smile:

----------


## mamandeuna

Lénou,
Tu ne t'es pas envolée avec tes loulous, telle Marie Poppins ?  :: Espérons que la tempête aura découragé les chasseurs...
Super l'adaptation de Calhy aux séances de Bosco.
Et c'est les vacances, enfin arrive le repos.

----------


## lénou

Désolée, je réponds prochainement car la semaine était très chargée!!! :: 

Séance collective pour Cahly et Bosco ce matin. Sportif au départ avec un frisou nerveux et bruyant, au départ et nous avons terminé avec un Bosco tout calme au milieu de la meute en balade collective et tout ça sans un cri et de manière détendue! Quel bonheur de connaître ce Maxime! Cahly, très perturbée par les tirs des chasseurs (encore en cette période! ) mais la miss a réussi à prendre sur elle grâce aux conseils de Maxime.

----------


## lénou

Quand je vous dis que Maxime est "top"!  :: 



> Vous avez un chien ou vous envisagez d'en adopter et vous  souhaitez installer une relation de confiance entre l'animal et vos  enfants ? ������                     
>                                                Nous avons le plaisir d'accueillir Maxime Deruy Educateur Canin pour un atelier PECCRAM.                      
>                                                                             PECCRAM est un Programme dEducation à la Connaissance du Chien  et au Risque dAccidents par Morsures pour les enfants de 6 à 10 ans,  unique en France, mis au point par Chantal Hazard, retraitée de  léducation nationale. Il permet dapprendre aux enfants les bons  comportements à adopter en présence dun chien afin de réduire le risque  daccident par morsure.                         
>                                                        La séance durera 1 heure en présence dun éducateur canin et de  ses 2 peluches, Cookie et Vanille, qui permettront aux enfants de  visualiser chaque apprentissage. ��                         
>                                                        Le coût de l'atelier est de 10 / enfant.                         
>                                                        Pour s'inscrire : https://academies-artistique.cultura.com//atelier-pe/11008

----------


## lénou

> Au fait, pas trop dégâts liés à la tempête par chez toi ?


 Merci de t'en soucier manoe!  ::  Non, ça va, par contre impressionnant, et surtout, une autre arrive!...  :: 



> Lénou j'espère que tout va bien pour tout le monde


Merci monloulou  :: , semaine éprouvante mais  


> Et c'est les vacances, enfin arrive le repos.


vi!!!! :: 
Nous avançons avec les loulous et grâce à Maxime alors le moral est là malgré quelques soucis annexes!  :: 
Lundi prochain, séance au parc avec Bosco seul pour apprendre à croiser les congénères car cette semaine j'ai tenté une balade seule avec les 2 à 17h45 alors que mon compagnon était en déplacement, eh bien, un peu sportif lorsque l'on croise des chiens, et, tout sauf un passage inaperçu, alors... moi qui aime la discrétion!!!  ::  :: 
Bon, frisou crassou est capable de côtoyer d'autres chiens, nous en avons eu la preuve ce matin et Maxime est hyper confiant à son sujet, d'autant que Bosco n'est pas agressif, il fait juste son caïd pour protéger papa et maman!  ::  Bon, lors de la balade collective après le cours, il était sage comme une image, tout fier en tête au départ, mais Maxime fait changer de place les chiens justement pour observer leur comportement et Bosco a accepté, tout proche des autres à la fin de la balade :: , mais, ensuite, il s'est mis en tête de protéger le groupe et la meute lors du passage de randonneurs avec toutou!  ::  Sacré Bosco!  ::  Miss Cahly est une super bonne élève en groupe et elle le montre avec son port altier, ce qui amuse beaucoup Maxime!  :: En tout cas, il l'a mise dans sa poche maintenant: incroyable ce don qu'il possède! Il prend Bosco: ce dernier se calme et se pose immédiatement sans une secousse ou un cri, juste des mouvements du corps! J'admire et j'aimerais progresser également! D'ailleurs il nous conseille toujours de nous tenir bien droit pour obtenir une réponse à notre demande, ne pas se pencher vers le chien et c'est saisissant, je l'avoue car le réflexe et de se baisser vers lui, même légèrement!



> Espérons que la tempête aura découragé les chasseurs...


Pfff, des chasseurs encore présents ce matin et vraiment pas loin de nous alors que nous étions dans un parc fréquenté par du public! J'ai lu qu'il était question de prolonger la durée de la saison!!! ::  ::

----------


## monloulou

Miss Cahly 1ère de la classe  ::  elle peut être fière d'elle ! Bosco l'adolescent se prend pour un chien de berger maintenant  ::  
C'est vraiment super pour toi de rencontrer Maxime, les loulous progressent vite  ::  Lénou il faudra perdre l'habitude de se baisser pour parler à Bosco ce n'est pas un élève  ::  et puis ce sera mieux pour ton dos  ::

----------


## lénou

Le Perro de Agua est un chien de berger monloulou. ::  En Espagne il alterne entre  les deux fonctions: chasse et garde du troupeau.
Je ne baisse pas plus que ça, mais le fait de s'incliner légèrement joue beaucoup et le regard également: c'est hyper subtil, mais impressionnant et passionnant!

----------


## Belgo78

Très intéressant à suivre tout ces progrès, en effet sont très sensibles à chacun de nos gestes et a chacune de nos émotions nos loulous  :: 

Ici l'éducateur s'appelle aussi Maxime, je crois que je vais le contacter(les progrès de Bosco et Cahly m'y encourage beaucoup) pour approfondir certaines choses, nos filles sont géniales mais 2-3 petits détails à régler  ::

----------


## manoe

C'est effectivement passionnant ! Il semble vraiment génial ce Maxime. Sais-tu quelle est sa formation ? A l'occasion, demande-lui s'il aurait des bouquins à conseiller car j'aimerais beaucoup en apprendre plus sur sa méthode d'éducation.

----------


## monloulou

> Le Perro de Agua est un chien de berger monloulou. En Espagne il alterne entre  les deux fonctions: chasse et garde du troupeau.
> Je ne baisse pas plus que ça, mais le fait de s'incliner légèrement joue beaucoup et le regard également: c'est hyper subtil, mais impressionnant et passionnant!


 :Embarrassment:  Autant pour moi, j'ai retenu que Agua pour nounours  ::  voilà l'explication, il fait son travail quoi. Intéressant la méthode de Maxime, tu vas devenir pro en plus d'être courageuse et persévérante  ::

----------


## mamandeuna

C'est effectivement impressionnant ce talent que possèdent certains éducateurs. En balade au Louvre l'autre fois, je vois plein de super chiens qui courraient et jouaient sur la pelouse, sans s'éloigner et sans risque de se faire écraser car ne s'éloignant pas. Tout à coup, l'un d'entre eux se met à partir en courant.  :: deux chiens de la meute partent à leur tour... et le ramènent avec sa laisse.  ::  Il y avait des éducateurs, jeunes lambdas de 24-25 ans. Bon, tous les chiens étaient de purs et beaux chiens de différentes races, pas des royaux bourbons hors normes...  :: 
La position utilisée est importante, être sûre de soi et ne pas crier non plus. Enfin, nous pour ce qu'on lui demande, c'est pas savant non plus...On ne le lâche pas...  ::

----------


## lénou

Maxime va m'envoyer des liens.
Il s'intéresse à différentes méthodes, pioche à droite et à gauche, chaque chien étant unique: il suffit d'observer Cahly et Bosco. 
Il n'exclut pas d'écrire un livre un jour avec sa compagne, tout aussi passionnée par la communication animale entre autres.
Chouette séance encore hier avec l'intervention de Cahly et Nouk, magnifique xBerger de 50 kg, trouvé chiot dans la rue. Maxime est impressionné par les progrès de Bosco qui comprend très vite!

----------


## lénou

pffff, quel temps, rien ne vaut une sieste, n'est-ce pas "frisou-crassou"! C'est chouette les frisettes, ça ne tombe pas, mais alors, quel piège à boue et à brindilles diverses et variées!!! ::  :: 
Demain, journée chez papy et mamie avec mes deux et jeudi... virée à la mer!  ::

----------


## Belgo78

On dirait qu'il est fait en plaid  ::

----------


## lénou

Nous allons tenter de compléter avec la méthode cliker pour aider Bosco à se fixer et à se poser davantage car c'est une vrai boule de nerf remplie d'énergie!
A la place du "clic" qui effraie Cahly, nous allons utiliser le "yes".
Jolis progrès chez mes parents hier.

----------


## mamandeuna

Lénou, tu vas pouvoir ouvrir une officine. Vu tout ce que tu connais sur l'éducation des chiens. En fait, c'est l'école des chiens chez toi. Journée de travail terminée, journée commencée... :: 
Les pauvres, si ils avaient su ce qui les attendait, ils ont même de l'école pendant les vacances, c'est dire... :: 
En plus, éducation bilingue... :: 
Moi je suis à la ramasse avec Titus. Problème rencontré, problème contourné, reste ma devise... ::

----------


## lénou

C'est vrai en plus mamandeuna: je suis allée dans ma classe cet après-midi pour travailler! ::  Trop de vent et de pluie pour une escapade à la mer!  :: 
Non, plus sérieusement, j'aimerais être calée comme Maxime, ça me simplifierait la vie!
J'en ai surtout assez de ne pas pouvoir sortir les deux ensemble en pleine journée sereinement!... Enfin si, je peux, mais c'est trop sportif en cas de rencontres d'autres chiens, par exemple, et tout sauf une détente car nous ne vivons pas au milieu d'un désert!
Alors je n'aime pas traîner dans mon lit le matin, mais j'aimerais pouvoir me balader aussi à une heure un peu moins matinale que 6 ou 7 h pendant mes vacances! Et aussi pour d'autres raisons: sécurité par exemple.
Franchement, je n'ai pas le choix!
Je les ai voulus, je dois assumer! Pour leur bien-être également pour plus de possibilités de balades dès que possible et pas forcément toujours planifiées! Du facile, comme je le souhaitais à la base ...

----------


## mamandeuna

Effectivement, pas facile d'avoir deux chiens qui ne fonctionnent pas de la même manière. Combien auraient abandonné le combat...

----------


## lénou

J'avoue que parfois j'ai des coups de moins, notamment il y a 15 jours lorsque mon compagnon m'a plantée au milieu de la balade avec les deux parce que dépassé par un Bosco braillard, il s'était énervé et que, de ce fait, j'avais dit qu'il était inutile que j'investisse dans des séances avec Maxime!... Pas malin de ma part, j'avoue, mais debout tous les jours à 5h durant la période scolaire, en plus en ces temps pluvieux et venteux dont on ne sort pas, pas toujours simple non plus nerveusement, alors on craque!
D'autant que, Monsieur Lénou, comme tu le nommes  :: , s'arrange toujours pour être présent lors des séances et s'implique....

Bon, justement, pour décompresser vraiment, et la vie filant vite, et comme je ne trouve pas de maison, j'avais envie de profiter et de changer d'air lors des prochaines vacances, eh bien, j'ai trouvé grâce à un groupe via Facebook: locations qui acceptent les toutous. Maison dans le Cotentin, à 700 mètres de la plage autorisée pour eux, avec terrain clôturé, maison agréable, et multiples balades aménagées le long des dunes et prix abordable. Je suis, nous sommes ravis,  :: j'adore cette région, tellement riche historiquement également... Mon compagnon n'a jamais vu le mémorial de Caen.

----------


## lénou

Bois fermé pour cause de tempête ce matin  ::  mais Bosco et Cahly ont bien profité quand-même!  ::

----------


## monloulou

L'avantage des champs c'est qu'il n'y a pas foule juste prévoir des bottes en cette saison  :Smile: 
A défaut de mer, profite de tes vacances pour te reposer et dormir plus  ::

----------


## manoe

Bottes de rigueur, c'est clair ! Perso, il y a encore quelques sentiers que je ne peux emprunter car trop boueux d'autant qu'avec les sols très argileux de la région, on se retrouve aussitôt avec des kilos de terre sous les semelles !!
C'est beau le Cotentin lénou !! J'ai adoré la zone nord-ouest de la côte surnommée à juste titre la petite Irlande. J'avais une location près de Barneville Carteret et j'ai été époustouflée des plages immenses magnifiques, et désertes même en plein mois de juillet.

----------


## lénou

C'est certain mais je me méfie des pesticides... Bosco reste bien sur le chemin mais Cahly a les narines qui frétillent et farfouille partout!...

Oui, j'adore aussi manoe, j'ai parcouru la France en cyclocamping durant toute mon enfance et mon adolescence aux côtés de mes parents en tandem, mon frère, ma soeur et moi à bicyclette et Dolly, notre Bergère des Pyrénées en remorque (et en liberté dans les côtes et les cols sur le bas côté de la route). Chaque jour nous visitions un lieu choisi par l'un de nous lors de la préparation du voyage itinérant. Et papa et mon frère étant passionnés (tout comme Monsieur lénou) par l'Histoire, notamment des deux grandes guerres, je connais bien ces lieux.  ::

----------


## manoe

Whaow, tu as dû vivre une enfance très heureuse dans cette belle unité familiale. Cela fait chaud au coeur quand tant de familles se déchirent...

----------


## lénou

Si seulement manoe, c'était sans compter l'arrivée d'une belle-soeur perverse narcissique... :: 
Garder les souvenirs en mémoire pour se construire et avancer!... :: 

Pfiou, ça décoiffe encore ce matin!!! ::

----------


## Belgo78

On a aussi eu droit au sèche cheveux géant ce matin, pas trop froid c'est plutôt fun les bourrasques de vent  ::

----------


## mamandeuna

Sèche cheveux géant, effectivement !  :: 
Je partage vos avis sur le Cotentin. Magnifique région, qui va te rappeler l'Ecosse Lénou. On a institué Pâques à Granville, j'adore cette ville qui change de Deauville Trouville Fécamp Dieppe  ::  Granville, c'est la Bretagne en Normandie. Plus les falaises, et des hôtes Airbnb adorables.  :: 
Côté famille, fille de prolo sans vacances enfant, mais on était près de la forêt.  :: 
Manoe, il n'y a pas que des histoires de famille dans les familles, il y a le temps, les enfants qui grandissent et qui ne sont pas tel qu'on les avait humainement imaginés, la mort des parents et se situer soi même dans la lignée, ce qu'on a vraiment envie de faire, enfant parti, travail qui s'achève, bref... :: 
Heureusement que nos canons sont là pour redorer le temps. Regardez Calhy et Bosco, toujours prêts à repartir pour de nouvelles aventures, qui posent de nouveaux défis... ::

----------


## manoe

Bosco noreilles au vent, j'adore  ::

----------


## lénou

Un peu perturbée...
Le matin, après la balade et son repas, alors que Bosco devrait se poser, il s'agite ou plutôt agite ses pattes nerveusement comme s'il ne pouvait plus les contrôler, puis il a gratte le sol  en se relevant nerveusement, ne trouvant pas sa place... �� Je me demande s'il s'agit toujours de comédie comme je le pensais, le sachant très douillet, pourtant il court à en perdre haleine? Rien de grave  réellement, juste une gêne qui occasionnnerait cette réaction ou  un problème neurologique ou un symptôme d'une maladie méditerranéenne?  Je m'inquiète un peu...

     En plus, en vérifiant le carnet de santé de Bosco, j'ai découvert qu'il avait  été vacciné au refuge il y a 1 an en février et mars, j'ai donc appelé  pour prendre rendez-vous, mais le numéro n'est plus joignable...  ::  Ma chouette vétérinaire ostéopathe à 30 km de chez nous...    Mes parents doivent se rendre dans cette ville la semaine prochaine et  passeront voir au cabinet... Mais ça m'inquiète car j'ai eu plusieurs  tours de cet ordre avec des médecins et spécialistes qui stoppent leur  activité sans prévenir. �� L'an dernier  j'avais galéré avec Bosco car il fallait un vétérinaire pratiquant les  prix de l'association en tant que FA et j'avais été hyper déçue par ceux  consultés. C'est "la mienne" qui avait fait évoluer les choses dans le  bon sens!... 

       Je me demande si le souci n'est pas lié à la terre qui sèche au niveau  de son ventre (zone ultra sensible pour lui! Par contre, il adore que je  lui essuie le dos, tout comme Cahly et les "moustaches" après son  repas! ��) et de ses pattes et qui le  gênent... D'ailleurs, j'aimerais trouver une maison avec un sous-sol et  point d'eau permettant de le rincer au retour de la balade car ce n'est  pas évident les poils frisés finalement!... Tout glisse sur les poils  courts de Cahly. Et cette pluie cet hiver, c'est juste horrible! ����

Sinon, nous avons opté pour une balade en journée (le matin tôt c'est à 2 avec moi et le soir à 2 avec Monsieur Lénou :: ) avec un seul chien: plus simple, un moment à part, plus serein et agréable. Et possible en ce moment. Bon Bosco réclame des câlins lorsqu'il me retrouve, mais pour le moment et avec ce temps et cette boue, c'est plus facile à gérer.
Cours collectif avec agility pour travailler ludiquement dimanche, je redemanderai à Maxime pour la liste d'ouvrages qu'il n'a pas dû avoir le temps de m'envoyer.  :: 




Un lien très intéressant: Ma vétérinaire en use et en abuse!                        Citation      
                            Largent colloïdal est le traitement alternatif parfait pour les  chiens souffrant de parvo et daprès ceux qui lont utilisé sur leurs  chiens, il a sauvé de nombreuses vies. De plus, les médicaments  conventionnels du vétérinaire ont atteint leur limite et ils ne  fonctionnent plus pour stopper les infections virales.
            Également utilisé pour le traitement des vers et parasites.
            Largent colloïdal contre les vers fonctionne dune façon simple. Il  tue les parasites dans le corps en détruisant les enzymes qui  métabolisent loxygène dans le corps des parasites. Une fois que les  enzymes sont détruites, les vers canins sont dépourvus doxygène,  suffoquent, et meurent rapidement.         
 https://www.argentcolloidal.fr/argen...2tFo8MB-Nb6LFE

----------


## duma762000

J utilise l'argent colloïdal pour une de mes chiennes qui a une kératite sèche et qui avait sans cesse des infections oculaires. Je lui mets une goutte d'argent dans chaque oeil, quotidiennement et cela fait plus d'un an qu'elle n'a plus de conjonctivite infectieuse.
J'en ai acheté pour l'association que je soutiens. On l'utilise pour les yeux des chats et aussi pour les gingivites et les infections urinaires. Sur une centaine de chats on a vu une nette amélioration de l'état des chats, surtout sur ceux qui ne réagissaient plus ou mal aux médicaments "traditionnels"
L'argent colloïdal est obtenu à partir d'une réaction chimique (courant électrique avec une électrode en argent). La pureté de l'eau et la qualité de l'électrode sont très importants pour avoir un argent colloïdal de bonne qualité.
Je l'achète de préférence sur ce site car ils le proposent en gros conditionnement (très utile pour l'association) : https://www.institut-katharos.com/an...gent-colloidal mais on en trouve ailleurs.

----------


## lénou

Merci pour ton témoignage Duma. Vous en donnez également dans la gamelle?
Excellent pour l'être humain également, mais je l'utilise toujours en application externe...

----------


## duma762000

oui on en met dans les gamelles d'eau pour les chats. Mais juste une cuillère à café dans une gamelle normale car cela peut donner la diarrhée (l'argent colloïdal tue les microbes et les bactéries mais les bonnes aussi).
Je l'utilise aussi sur les plaies (sur les humains ou sur les chiens). Je pense que cela peut aider pour les otites infectieuses également mais par chance mes chiens n'ont pas de souci de ce côté là. Attention pour Bosco qui a les oreilles pendantes : il faudrait raser les poils à l'intérieur des oreilles et surveiller qu'il n'a pas de souci d'otite car les chiens à oreilles pendantes peuvent être plus prédisposés aux otites. Et contrairement à nous, ils ne semblent pas avoir trop mal au début.

----------


## lénou

"Catch partie" ce matin.  :: 
Mon frisou a joué avec un ballon pour la première fois depuis son arrivée chez nous.  ::

----------


## lénou

Fière et impressionnée, voire fiers et impressionnés par notre Bosco ce matin à l'occasion de sa deuxième participation à une séance collective avec "super Maxime", notre comportementaliste qui a opté pour l'agility en fil conducteur aujourd'hui: deux sympathiques parcours :: . 14 chiens de toutes tailles, impressionnant: 2 groupes différents et un Bosco calme,  et attentif (tout comme Cahly, sa soeur de coeur  :: ). Que de progrès lorsque l'on pense à la première séance, durant laquelle notre frisou avait énormément aboyé en présence d'autres congénères, se calmant difficilement et rarement, reprenant les aboiements dès la remise en mouvement et alors même qu'il n'y avait que 7 chiens contrairement à aujourd'hui!
Idem lors de la demi-heure de balade collective après la séance: nous avions un Bosco méconnaissable!  ::  Certains participants ont fait la remarque et Maxime nous a félicités pour notre travail... :Embarrassment:  C'est grâce à lui tout ça!  :: 
.Qui est "HS" maintenant?!  ::

----------


## lili2000

Super  ::

----------


## monloulou

Quel plaisir de voir Bosco évoluer encore et encore, il est intelligent et je pense avide d'apprendre grâce à toi, mr lénou et à super Maxime  ::  
Rien à dire pour miss Cahly, apaisée et toujours 1ère de la classe  :: 




> Le matin, après la balade et son repas, alors que Bosco devrait se poser, il s'agite ou plutôt agite ses pattes nerveusement comme s'il ne pouvait plus les contrôler, puis il a gratte le sol en se relevant nerveusement, ne trouvant pas sa place...


En essayant d'imager je pense qu'il secouait ses pattes car soit mouillées soit pour évacuer qqchose qui collait aux/entre les coussinets. Le grattage ça ressemble au toutou qui gratte le sol/panier/couette et tourne parfois sur lui-même avant de se coucher. Pense à filmer certaines attitudes pour montrer à super Maxime  :: 

Bon courage pour la reprise si je ne me trompe  :Smile:

----------


## mamandeuna

Lénou,
Tu as deux stars... ::

----------


## superdogs

> Un peu perturbée...
> Le matin, après la balade et son repas, alors que Bosco devrait se poser, il s'agite ou plutôt agite ses pattes nerveusement comme s'il ne pouvait plus les contrôler, puis il a gratte le sol  en se relevant nerveusement, ne trouvant pas sa place... �� Je me demande s'il s'agit toujours de comédie comme je le pensais, le sachant très douillet, pourtant il court à en perdre haleine? Rien de grave  réellement, juste une gêne qui occasionnnerait cette réaction ou  un problème neurologique ou un symptôme d'une maladie méditerranéenne?  Je m'inquiète un peu...



Y a-t-il des pins par chez toi, susceptible d'abriter des chenilles processionnaires ? Une année, Gringo m'a fait le même truc, il marchait sans arriver à se poser, il sursautait, agitait les pattes et m'a même fait peur,ce n'est vraiment pas son comportement habituelJ'ai trempé ses pattes dans une bassine, et essuyé sans frotter (plutôt tamponné), ça a finit par se tasser.Ce n'est qu'après coup que j'ai réalisé qu'on avait fait une ballade à un endroit où poussent des pins. ça peut paraitre un peu tôt,mais les processionnaires commencent dès février/mars à bouger, d'autant plus que les températures sont clémentes




*1.* A partir de mi juin, un soir d'été, *les papillons de la processionnaire sortent de terre. Mâles et femelles s'accouplent,* puis les mâles meurent un ou deux jours après.
*2.* *La femelle s'envole et dépose entre 70 et 300 oeufs* sur les aiguillede pin. Puis elle meurt à son tour.
*3.* *Les chenilles éclosent 30 à 45 jours après la ponte.* Elles se nourrissent avec les aiguilles du pin, et sont reliées entre elles par un fil de soie.
*4.* Au cours de leur croissance, *les chenilles changent de couleur et se couvrent de plus en plus de poils* (jusqu'à 1 million).
*5.* *Les chenilles construisent un abri en soie en automne,* sur la branche d'un pin. Elles passent l'hiver dans cet abri, et ne sortent que la nuit pour entretenir leur nid et se nourrir.
*6.* Au printemps, *la colonie conduite par une femelle quitte l'abri et se dirige vers le sol.*  C'est la procession de nymphose : toutes les chenilles se tiennent les  unes aux autres et se déplacent en longue file. Une file peut compter  quelques centaines de chenilles. Au bout de plusieurs jours, elles  s'arrêtent dans un endroit bien ensoleillé *et s'enfouissent dans le sol.*
*7.* *Deux semaines plus tard,* toujours dans le sol, *les processionnaires* tissent des cocons individuels et *se transforment en chrysalides.* Elles restent dans cet état pendant plusieurs mois (ou parfois plusieurs années selon les régions).
*8.* *Au bout de quelques mois, chaque chrysalide se métamorphose en papillon,* toujours sous la terre. *Et puis, un soir d'été, les papillons sortent de terre...*

----------


## monloulou

::  Lénou comment vont nounours Bosco et miss Cahly ?

----------


## superdogs

Des nouvelles Lénou ? Par les temps qui courent, on se demande si tout va bien...

----------


## monloulou

::  Lénou, Manoe, Mamandeuna j'espère que tout va bien

----------


## superdogs

Plus un ; ç'est tout silence sur vos topics...  ::

----------


## manoe

Coucou monloulou, c'est gentil de demander !! Pour ma part, juste un peu bousculée avec l'actualité. Sinon, tout va bien, enfin je l'espère car j'ai passé la semaine dernière à Paris et j'espère ne pas avoir contracté ce fléau, non pour moi mais pour ma maman qui ne s'en relèverait pas. Maintenant j'ai retrouvé ma province avec bonheur car je serais devenue folle dans mon appartement parisien. Mais assez parlé de moi, c'est le post de lénou et comme vous je m'inquiète de son silence...

----------


## monloulou

Ah enfin Manoe ouf ! pas rassurant lorsqu'on se demande si on peut être porteur sain mais bon il faut bien continuer à vivre n'est-ce pas. On attend des nouvelles de Lénou et Mamandeuna, je vais de ce pas sur le post de Sir Soda  :Smile:

----------


## lénou

Merci pour vos messages.  :: 
Je vous écris au plus vite...
Après de gros soucis cardiaques pour mes parents, hospitalisation, mais heureusement juste avant l'aggravation de la crise, la présence d'élèves malades dans ma classe (et de leurs parents également) suite à un séjour en Bretagne et le non prise en compte de la situation de certains responsables dans nos écoles. Je suis souffrante, mon médecin veut me voir ce matin. Mais entre cuivre, cuivre/or/argent et argent colloïdal, je lutte efficacement contre ce virus ou autre?
Je m'inquiète plus pour mes parents et pour les enfants qui subissent une pression incroyable avec la continuité pédagogique et les pauvres parents qui doivent suivre le rythme. De mon côté, je me débats avec le padlet pour l'aporivoiser et rendre les documents attrayants et abordables pour tous!
Heureusement que mes zoulous sont là.
A très vite et prenez soin de vous!  ::

----------


## lili2000

Bon courage  ::

----------


## manoe

Tiens nous au courant lénou. On pense à toi  ::

----------


## Belgo78

Soignes toi bien, c'est le plus important, pour l'école faut continuer mais si un peu de retard ça se rattrapera, la santé avant tout !!!

----------


## monloulou

Prends soin de toi Lénou, courage  ::

----------


## duma762000

meilleure santé. Les loulous, eux, vont être ravis d'avoir leurs maître et maîtresse toute la journée.
Bon courage.

----------


## lénou

Merci pour vos messages, textos, ça me touche beaucoup!  ::  :: 
ça va mieux, je reviens vite vers vous!

Je suis submergée par la mise en page du Padlet:travail pour mes élèves, explications pour leurs parents. Doser, les rassurer également...

C'était l'anniversaire de ma Utah le 20 mars. J'ai prévu de faire des courses, d'en déposer chez mes parents dans leur cour, à distance  ::  et ainsi d'aller me recueillir dans le jardin car ma grande bouclée repose chez eux dans son jardin adoré.

A très vite et prenez soin de vous!  ::

----------


## monloulou

::  prends le temps de récupérer Lénou, on est rassuré  :: 
(ps : aurais-tu des nouvelles de Mamandeuna ?)

----------


## manoe

A bientôt lénou au plaisir de te retrouver sur ce forum et comme le dit monloulou, on est rassurés pour toi  :: 
Pensées pour ta belle Utah...

----------


## lénou

Merci! :: 
Oui monloulou, mamandeuna m'a envoyé une photo de son "petit zébulon" qui tire la langue!  ::

----------


## lénou

Je suis vraiment désolée, mais j'ai du mal à suivre le rythme malgré le confinement!  :: 
J'aimerais tellement prendre du temps pour lire, me "détendre" et prévoir mille choses que je ne peux faire habituellement mais pour le moment, l'école à distance dévore mes journées! Poster, expliquer le travail, rassurer parents et enfants, répondre aux mails et j'en passe!
Et ces émotions qui nous secouent à gérer: l'anniversaire de maman hier... Mais impossible de l'embrasser et de la serrer dans mes bras alors que le temps file si vite...  ::  Et le mien aujourd'hui, si particulier...  :: 
Heureusement, j'ai eu mon cadeau grâce à mes 2 zouaves! Mon heure de balade avec eux dans un lieu agréable à deux pas de la maison.  ::  Un sacré privilège en ce moment!!!
 J'ai évité de lâcher Cahly ma chasseuse pour respecter l'horaire!  :: 
 Une pensée toute particulière pour ma soeurette confinée dans son appartement parisien avec ses trois hommes...  :: 
Prenez soin de vous!  ::

----------


## monloulou

Oh bon anniversaire Lénou  ::  ::  :: 
Ce n'est que partie remise avec ta maman  ::  tu n'as pas à t'excuser, on sait combien tu es consciencieuse dans ton travail. Les 2 zouaves sont là pour te distraire, bon courage  :Smile: 

Cahly en mode chasseuse de taupes  ::

----------


## Belgo78

Je sais pas ce qu'on les bergères a toujours faire l'autruche, les miennes c'est pareil  ::  

Merci pour les nouvelles, prends bien soin de toi aussi  ::

----------


## lénou

Vraiment désolée, je suis indisponible aujourd'hui, je participe à la cueillette des fraises ::  et je risque d'en engloutir car je les adore!

----------


## monloulou

Je voudrais retourner en CP dans la classe de 'maîcresse' Lénou pour apprendre le son è  ::

----------


## manoe

Je ferais comme toi lénou  ::   Tu as de la chance, j'ai regardé dans ma région s'il y avait des demandes de cueilleurs mais rien de rien...

Au fait, bon anniversaire avec un peu de retard !!

----------


## lénou

Même pas de pause fraises finalement!  :: 

Je vous rassure: mamandeuna va bien!  ::

----------


## lénou

J'ai bien confirmation après 15 jours sans pluie (depuis le début du confinement! :: ) que les crises de Bosco (il m'a fait peur encore 2-3 fois il y a 3 semaines :: ) à ne pas savoir se positionner en grattant le sol frénétiquement des 4 pattes et en pleurant, à passer de pièce en pièce comme perdu, totalement déboussolé, à se frotter contre les murs en paniquant totalement, eh bien, ces crises étaient réellement liées au temps extrêmement pluvieux dans une zone de promenade marécageuse! Il revenait donc avec les pattes couvertes de boue, ainsi que "son bas de caisse" comme je l'appelle :: . J'atténuais en rinçant les pattes, mais son ventre était "collant" également, les bouclettes ayant ce désavantage d'accrocher tout ce qu'elles rencontrent dans la nature, contrairement aux poils lisses!
Bosco était donc irrité et se débattait comme il pouvait contre cette gêne! Monsieur douillet en fait toujours beaucoup!  :: 
Depuis l'arrivée du soleil et un terrain qui s'assèche jour après jour donc des bouclettes toutes nettes (que je coupe régulièrement: il va finir tout nu à la fin du confinement! :: ) plus de crises, ouf!
La vétérinaire avait vérifié mais rien ne l'avait inquiétée...
En parlant de vétérinaire, Bosco n'avait pas été vacciné contre la leptospirose en Espagne et comme il boit régulièrement dans les flaques, il a eu droit à la première injection, mais la deuxième devrait avoir lieu début avril sauf que la vétérinaire se trouve à 35 km de chez nous... ::  J'ai appelé hier et je suis tombée sur le répondeur: elle assure uniquement les urgences et rendez-vous pour maladies chroniques, plus d'ostéopathie (je comprends!) mais plus de vaccination (ça veut bien dire qu'ils couvrent bien plus longtemps qu'on ne le dit!...). Comme il s'agit d'un rappel 1 mois après la première injection, j'espère que Bosco aura droit à un rendez-vous!!!...

Sinon point de vue antiparasitaire le moins nocif pour 2 et 4 pattes, elle m'a conseillé: Rhodeo L.A. Naturel et efficace en pipettes ou pulvérisation et à compléter avec la médaille "Tip-clip" durant la période critique.
Pour le moment, pas de puces, mais elle m'a dit que les tiques étaient déjà en action... 

J'ai promené Cahly et Bosco pendant mon heure autorisée cet après-midi: c'est impressionnant, nous étions seuls au monde!!! Ce silence, cette nature qui reprend ces droits... Agréable, mais étrange et angoissant également!...  :: 

Prenez soin de vous et de vos proches surtout!  ::

----------


## monloulou

Bosco précieux  :: tu peux continuer à couper ou raser très courts les poils du ventre, de l'entrejambe... là où la boue colle le plus, ça ne se verra pas (trop). M'enfin espérons que le temps sec continue. Promenade tranquille avec les loulous au calme pour se ressourcer, ils doivent se poser des questions  ::   :Smile: 
Prends soin de toi et tes proches  :: 
https://www.veterinaire.fr/actualite...des-chats.html

----------


## lénou

> https://www.veterinaire.fr/actualite...des-chats.html


 Merci pour le lien, monloulou!  :: 
Mais ça signifie qu'il faudra repasser par la 1ère injection!?... ça ne me plaît pas du tout et rien à voir avec des frais supplémentaires éventuels!...  ::  Ce produit injecté n'est pas anodin... Le cancer de ma Utah s'est déclaré suite à ce vaccin...  ::  Même s'il avait en elle, je n'aime pas les surdoses de produit de ce genre!... :: 




> ils doivent se poser des questions


Oui, clairement, mais de ce fait, Cahly est toujours partante!  :: 



> tu peux continuer à couper ou raser très courts les poils du ventre, de l'entrejambe...


J'y vais tout doux car frisou me prévient si je tire trop!  ::  En tout cas, il est de plus en plus câlin, voire pot de glue!!! Je n'ai jamais eu un chien aussi collant que lui!!!

----------


## monloulou

> Mais ça signifie qu'il faudra repasser par la 1ère injection!?


Aucune idée Lénou désolée j'espère que non  :Frown: 



> En tout cas, il est de plus en plus câlin, voire pot de glue!!! Je n'ai jamais eu un chien aussi collant que lui!!!


Il profite de ta présence et il a raison  ::

----------


## manou 851

bonjour les amis !!  je pense qu'au vu de la situation de confinement qu'on subit tous, reprendre la vaccination ) zero serait une erreur, je pense que les chiens, chats sont sur vaccinés c'est clair que ces vaccinations annuelles sont une bonne rente pour les vétos. les vaccins seraient valables et efficaces  trois ans. je comprend bien l'annuité quand les chiennes sont mises à la reproduction pour que les anti corps soient optimales pour les futurs chiots mais pour l'animal de compagnie perso pour les miens je pratique tous les 3 ans sauf la rage. Bosco est un peu chochotte non ???

----------


## duma762000

même la rage c'est tous les 3 ans. Et oui il faudra refaire tout le protocole de vaccination.

----------


## lili2000

La lepto n'a jamais été tous les trois ans ...

----------


## lénou

> bonjour les amis !!  je pense qu'au vu de la situation de confinement  qu'on subit tous, reprendre la vaccination ) zero serait une erreur, je  pense que les chiens, chats sont sur vaccinés c'est clair que ces  vaccinations annuelles sont une bonne rente pour les vétos. les vaccins  seraient valables et efficaces  trois ans. je comprend bien l'annuité  quand les chiennes sont mises à la reproduction pour que les anti corps  soient optimales pour les futurs chiots mais pour l'animal de compagnie  perso pour les miens je pratique tous les 3 ans sauf la rage. Bosco est  un peu chochotte non ???


J'ai dû mal m'exprimer car Bosco a été vacciné début mars avant le confinement.



> même la rage c'est tous les 3 ans.


 Ma vétérinaire demande systématiquement si nous allons à l'étranger et comme la réponse est négative, elle évite ce vaccin.



> c'est clair que ces vaccinations annuelles sont une bonne rente pour les vétos.


 Dans le cas présent, il s'agit juste de la lepto: la 1ère injection a été faite début mars et doit être renouvelée 1 mois après (exceptionnel pour ce vaccin administré pour la première fois). Je ne voudrais pas manquer la date pour éviter 3 doses justement! 
Ma vétérinaire était injoignable aujourd'hui malheureusement...



> La lepto n'a jamais été tous les trois ans ...


Je ne pense pas. C'est valable pour la maladie de carré. Pour la lepto, ma vétérinaire a toujours été vigilante car maladie fréquente et comme nous avons une zone marécageuse et que les 2 boivent fréquemment...



> Bosco est un peu chochotte non ???


Je dirais qu'il est plutôt pataud et maladroit... Il imite beaucoup Cahly et, par exemple, il aime "faire un picotin" les 4 pattes en l'air comme elle, mais il pédale dans la semoule avec ses pattes: c'est vraiment drôle à voir! Comme s'il découvrait tel un chiot.  Donc dès que quelque chose le gêne, il attend de l'aide, mais il suffit d'une caresse, un mot doux et il repart! Il a vraiment un comportement unique!  ::

----------


## lénou

J'ai eu ma vétérinaire au bout du fil qui m'a précisé que la 2ème injection pourrait attendre 15 jours de plus. Elle me conseille de rappeler le 15 avril pour éviter tout déplacement durant le passage de cette vague. Elle comprend bien la situation et souhaiterait également éviter de reprendre le protocole à O mais elle semble très préoccupée par la situation actuelle. Et pourtant, début mars, elle n'était pas inquiète du tout...  ::

----------


## duma762000

a éviter le nouveau vaccin contre la lepto L4. Pas mal d'effets secondaires. Faire le L3 plutôt.
A moins que la formule 2020 ait été améliorée ?

----------


## mamandeuna

Je n'y connais rien en vaccins. Juste un coucou à Lénou !

----------


## lénou

Je demanderai les précisions à ma vétérinaire qui est vigilante sur ce point. Merci pour les infos duma.

----------


## lénou

Mon compagnon était tout content en rentrant hier soir car Cahly et Bosco "ont organisé" une belle partie de jeu ensemble. :: 
Ça me fait plaisir car c'est relativement rare. Cahly adore jouer à certains moments de la journée, elle sollicite Bosco dans ce cas mais lui est peu réceptif..Eh, nomého, il garde lui, pas le temps pour ces futilités! :: 
De ce fait je joue avec elle mais c'est dommage et je dis à Bosco que je vais le rendre car je l'ai adopté pour, entre autres, qu'il joue avec Cahly!  :: 
Apparemment il m'a entendue! :: 
Plus sérieusement, Bosco ne sait pas jouer avec une balle ou un autre jeu. Il a déjà fait une tentative mais il faut que je le taquine, que je le sollicite, de lui-même, comme Cahly, il ne sait pas et ne fait pas.
C'est vrai que leur séance de catch/courses/poursuites devenaient exceptionnelles et rares!

----------


## Belgo78

Ici c'est le contraire elles n'arrêtent pas et on cherche à les distraire pour qu'elles jouent plus avec nous. 

Au final même combat pour les intéresser à d'autres jeux  :: 

Mais hier ça commençait à venir, elles allaient chercher le bâton, mais après re-catch pour être la première à l'amener  ::  

Aucune chance que tu rendes Frisou, y a que toi qui sait t'occuper de ses bouclettes  ::

----------


## lénou

> Ici c'est le contraire elles n'arrêtent pas et on cherche à les distraire pour qu'elles jouent plus avec nous.


On pourrait s'arranger alors!?  :: 



> Aucune chance que tu rendes Frisou, y a que toi qui sait t'occuper de ses bouclettes


Moui... Merci les bouclettes!  ::  ::  ::

----------


## lénou

Qui imite Cahly? ::

----------


## lénou

Nouvelle "crise des pattes" de Bosco avant-hier alors que nous avons un soleil radieux en ce moment...
Il était gêné avec une patte, au niveau des coussinets, et dans ce cas, il panique... ::

----------


## monloulou

Aurait-il des poils entre les coussinets où des petites brindilles/épines/herbes...pourraient s'y coller ?

----------


## lénou

Bonne question monloulou, elles sont impressionnantes les pattes de Bosco à côté de celles de Cahly!  :: 
Frisou caramel beurre salé n'aime pas trop que j'y touche: il retire rapidement ses sensibles pattounes...
J'y vais doucement. En ce moment, je dégage les oreilles: une belle coupe au carré pour son anniv'adoption demain!  :: 

Joyeuses Pâques à tous, malgré tout!  ::

----------


## lénou

Il y a un an, toi, Bosco, Perro de Agua, "frisou caramel beurre salé", tu débarquais dans notre vie ! ❤️Mais  il y a un an, tu arrivais nu comme un ver car les bénévoles du refuge  en voulant te faire une beauté pour ton départ, avaient découvert que tu  étais le bouc émissaire de la meute et que tu étais couvert de plaies :: : un rasage complet simposait donc pour te soigner !
 Que dévolution et de progrès depuis ce 13 avril 2019  :: notre courageux très/trop protecteur berger !
 Le confinement a malheureusement mis un terme à ta belle évolution au milieu de tes congénères grâce à l'aide de Maxime mais ce nest que partie remise !
 Pour le moment, tu poursuis ton petit bonhomme de chemin sereinement  aux côtés de ta sur réunionnaise dadoption Cahly qui sest adaptée  avec bonheur à ta présence même si la demoiselle te montre encore de  temps en temps qui mène le jeu à la maison ! ::  
 Joyeux annivadoption ::  à notre bouille de clown, à notre Gaston Lagaff au cur dartichaut qui ne peut pas démarrer la journée sans un câlin ! ::

----------


## duma762000

bon anniversaire Bosco. 1 an de renaissance, c'est extra

----------


## monloulou

Bon anniv'adoption Bosco le clown  :: 
Finis les petits bobos, désormais que des bisous et câlinous et bientôt retour à l'école de Maxime  ::  eh oui nounours !

----------


## Belgo78

Joyeux arriversaire bosco  :: 

1 an c'est rien Lenou et Mr Lenou vont encore faire pleins de progrès t'en fais pas  ::

----------


## lili2000

Bon anniversaire d'adoption Bosco  ::

----------


## lili2000

Je crois pas que tu as mis de photos sur ce post :
Les Avant / Après de vos sauvetages

----------


## lénou

> Je crois pas que tu as mis de photos sur ce post :
> Les Avant / Après de vos sauvetages


ça ne me dit rien Lili... :: 


Il faisait froid il y a 1 an!...

----------


## lénou

-"Dites les "2 pattes", vous n'aviez pas loué une maison au bord de la mer dans le Cotentin pendant ces vacances?" :: 
-"Si, les deux zouaves :: , mais patience, il y a plus malheureux que vous!" ::

----------


## monloulou

- " euh c'est quoi la mer Cahly ?"
- "tu verras nounours, un grand jardin pour courriiiir et un grand lac pour se rafraîchir" répond princesse sur son mirador  ::

----------


## lénou

"Pfff, tu nous as menti!"  ::

----------


## duma762000

ah ce qu'on s'ennuie ici !

----------


## lénou

Je suis en colère car, comme convenu, j'ai appelé ma vétérinaire hier suite à la nouvelle allocution de notre Président... Confinement prolongé donc l'impossibilité de vacciner se poursuit... :: 
Je suis tombée sur sa collègue, que je connais peu, très gentille, et avec laquelle j'ai discuté un moment: elle est sidérée que l'école reprenne le 11 mai! Et pourtant elle a deux enfants en CP, CE1, son mari en télétravail et elle au cabinet: pas simple à gérer... 
Donc, moi, je vais retourner en classe le 11 au milieu des microbes mais actuellement, il nous est toujours impossible de prendre rendez-vous en prenant toutes les précautions possibles pour un vaccin!
Je rappelle que ma vétérinaire a découvert il y a 1 mois que Bosco n'avait pas été vacciné contre la leptospirose en Espagne il y a 1 an. (La vétérinaire consultée à son arrivée en France a omis ce détail...)
 Elle a donc pratiqué la première injection début mars avec un rappel nécessaire un mois plus tard, sauf, que, confinement oblige... Impossible! 
Attendre 15 jours de plus était envisageable, mais au-delà, il faudra reprendre le protocole à zéro!... 
Ce n'est pas le tarif qui me dérange, c'est l'injection inutile!... En sachant que ma regrettée Utah a déclaré son cancer suite à un vaccin... Certes, elle l'avait en elle, mais le vaccin a déclenché le processus!!!
Alors le surdosage inutile, je n'aime pas du tout!!
Seule solution attendre et durant cette période indéterminée, (car rien ne dit que les consultations seront possibles le 12 mai!) il me faudrait donc tenir Bosco en laisse courte jusqu'à nouvel ordre car nous avons un bel espace derrière chez nous où le lâcher mais avec étangs et mare!!! Il n'a déjà plus d'interactions avec d'autes chiens mis à part Cahly sa soeur d'adoption, les promenades ne sont plus variées pur respecter les contraintes imposées et si, en plus, je ne peux plus le lâcher, Bosco, l'électron libre qui adore courir en me surveillant toujours et en jouant avec l'eau parce qu'il a vu une grenouille ou en pataugeant dans l'eau claire parce que la température est plus élevée en ce moment. Si je le prive de ces plaisirs là, il va totalement régresser, d'autant que notre jardin n'est pas grand!!! :: 
J'ai contacté une amie assistante vétérinaire qui n'en peut plus car les clients ne comprennent pas la situation et les agressent verbalement à ce sujet!!!...
Tant d'incohérences j'avoue et, de mon côté, je rapporterai le virus à la maison à partir du 11, étant donné la configuration de notre petite école sans moyens, sans lavabo dans la classe et j'en passe!!!
Pfff...

----------


## mamandeuna

Coucou Lénou !
Aucun vaccin ne donne le cancer... Donc pas de risque avec Bosco. Même si c'est un coup pour rien, ne te prends pas la tête avec ça.  :: 
Pour l'instant, les promenades à risque sont à éviter, mais tu as certainement des zones sans eau à proximité. ::  Et Bosco, je vais te dire, ce qui compte pour lui, c'est qu'il soit avec vous et sa super copine. Pense au super vacances qu'il aura dans la Manche cet été... :: 
Et tu ne seras pas forcément contaminée par les enfants à l'école...  ::

----------


## duma762000

Je sais qu'on peut acheter certains vaccins en pharmacie. Alors certes il n'y aura pas le tampon du véto sur le carnet mais l'important c'est que Bosco soit protégé. Si quelqu'un de l'entourage sait faire les piqûres aussi.
Sinon, Bosco confiné comme tout le monde, ah mais !

----------


## lénou

> Aucun vaccin ne donne le cancer...


Moui, enfin la surdose n'est pas idéale non plus!... Un vaccin n'est jamais anodin quand-même!... :: 



> mais tu as certainement des zones sans eau à proximité.


Non, ::  justement, les terrains aux alentours de la maison sont d'anciens marécages justement et comme on ne peut plus prendre la voiture en respectant le kilomètre, c'est canal ou étang et mares!!!



> Pense au super vacances qu'il aura dans la Manche cet été...


Moui, nous n'y sommes pas encore... Pour le moment, ma cure est annulée, je viens de l'apprendre... ::  Et pas de réservation pour la Normandie pour le moment...



> Et tu ne seras pas forcément contaminée par les enfants à l'école...


Espérons... mais étant donné les conditions... Petite école avec peu de moyens, petite cour, classes pas très grandes, des bâtiments anciens voire vétustes... J'aimerais que l'on m'explique comment garder les distances nécessaires avec les enfants, sans parler des masques, (que l'on aura ou pas), à garder toute la journée en cette période qui est généralement chaude... ça va être agréable de parler de cette manière... Car les soignants portent le masque mais ne parlent pas en permanence contrairement à nous!... Moui, j'ai quelques doutes quant à la future organisation... La réalité du terrain est bien souvent oublié!...
Mais bon, nous avons l'habitude!...



> Si quelqu'un de l'entourage sait faire les piqûres aussi.


Je vais y réfléchir, merci pour l'idée!

----------


## Belgo78

Tout ça m'inquiète aussi donc je sais pas trop quoi dire pour te rassurer  :: 

Nous on leur a donner ce qu'on voulait pas avant(du nex...) pour limiter les risques tant qu'on ne peut pas aller normalement chez le véto, après y a pas trop d'eau par ici et les nôtre ça ne les attire pas plus que ça. 

Je vais pas dire de pas t'inquiéter c'est génial que tu veilles sur frisou comme ça, mais on a pas trop le choix que de faire confiance aux vétos et si on s'inquiète de trop on va devenir fou.

Pour l'école c'est aberrant mais je doute que les cours reprennent vraiment le 11 ou en tout cas avec les classes remplies, ... (plus un effet d'annonce du gvt pour rassurer comme ils peuvent).

----------


## lili2000

Lenoir, si dans le canal, l'eau n'est pas stagnante, il y a peu de chance qu'il attrapé la lepto. La lepto est transmise par l'urine de rat ...

----------


## lénou

Oui, Lili, sauf que la balade proche du canal nous entraîne à plus d'1 km de chez nous, en plus il faut passer à côté de l'entrée zone covid de la clinique et route fréquentée pour y parvenir, de plus, le chemin de halage est rempli d'ornières avec flaques, asséchées ces dernières semaines mais la pluie est de retour avec les orages...
Nous préférons donc largement l'autre secteur accessible au pied de la maison par la voie verte et où, en plus, je peux lâcher Bosco contrairement à la zone du canal plus fréquentée... Idem pour Cahly.

Pas simple Belgo, mais visiblement certains vétérinaires pratiquent malgré tout la vaccination, d'après plusieurs témoignages, je vais donc appeler ceux de mon secteur ce matin.

----------


## lénou

J'ai un rendez-vous jeudi matin dans une clinique de ma ville où je m'étais rendue pour le chondrosarcome de ma Utah. Comme j'ai un dossier chez eux, ils acceptent de prendre Bosco. Secrétaire hyper gentille. Elle me conseillait d'appeler ailleurs pour un rendez-vous plus tôt mais j'ai abandonné  après un appel infructueux car la priorité va aux patients habitués, ce que je comprends!

Visiblement, comme la première injection a eu lieu le 7 mars, il faudra malheureusement reprendre le protocole à zéro... Ma vétérinaire avait parlé d'un délai possible de 15 jours supplémentaires... 
Si jamais vous avez des précisions à ce sujet: article ou autres, ça m'intéresse, merci!

----------


## monloulou

J'aurai fait comme toi Lénou car même si tu es un peu réticente, c'est la bonne santé de nounours qui passe avant tout et éviter la lepto me semble plus urgent aujourd'hui. Qui t'a mis dans la tête que Bosco risque d'avoir un cancer après le vaccin  ::  oui je sais c'est toi, bah non pas nounours  ::

----------


## Belgo78

Oui détends toi lénou, c'est super que tu aies trouver un RDV pour frisou  :: 

Je pense que si c'est vraiment sa première vaccination pour la lepto, oui il faudra reprendre le protocole à zéro, mais il me semble que ce n'est pas un vaccin bien méchant  ::

----------


## lénou

Ma vétérinaire habituelle vient de m'appeler. 
Je lui avais envoyé un mail vendredi soir (nous échangions régulièrement de cette manière pour le chondrosarcome de ma Utah car elle pratique les énergies à distance, si je ne me trompe pas!).
J'ai donc fouiné dans ma messagerie pour lui écrire et avoir son avis suite au refus de sa collègue de pratiquer le rappel, mais sans jugement.
Aucun souci: rendez-vous demain matin 9h30 et inutile de tout reprendre à 0!  :: 
Comme quoi... A la clinique vétérinaire où j'avais obtenu un rendez-vous pour jeudi, il m'avait été précisé que le délai était passé et qu'il fallait recommencer le protocole!.......... :: 

Souvenir de notre frisou il y a 1 an et de son regard perçant!!!  ::

----------


## Houitie

Entre la primo et le rappel il faut entre 3 et 6 semaines maximum.

----------


## lénou

> Entre la primo et le rappel il faut entre 3 et 6 semaines maximum.


J'ai confiance en ma vétérinaire Houitie, elle ne prendrait pas de risque...

Vaccin fait!  :: Mais Bosco a été malade dans la voiture... Aller et retour... Il n'est  plus habitué à la prendre le pauvre et sa Cahly ne venait pas avec lui,  ça n'arrive quasiment jamais: donc perturbé +++ :: 




> Pour l'école c'est aberrant mais je doute que les cours reprennent vraiment le 11


Eh si Belgo... Avec mes CP... Mais de quelle manière?... ::  En sachant que les miens mangent tous à la cantine en plus...

----------


## Houitie

Ce n est pas une question de confiance ou non c est qu' une pension ou un camping qui va vraiment regarder les vaccins sera en droit de te refuser l accès su c est fait en dehors de ces délais c est tout.

----------


## lénou

> Ce n est pas une question de confiance ou non c est qu' une pension ou un camping qui va vraiment regarder les vaccins sera en droit de te refuser l accès su c est fait en dehors de ces délais c est tout.


Je ne le voyais pas sous cet angle!... :: 
Je n'ai jamais vécu de contrôle rigoureux comme ça, à l'hôtel, en camping ou en gîte!... :: 
Mais bon, cette année et dans les mois à venir, les déplacements resteront limités je pense!... :: 

L'heure de balade aux aurores qui donne la pêche pour la journée!!! ::

----------


## monloulou

Belles photos avec le lever du soleil  ::  
Un vrai clown Bosco et melle Cahly qui se rafraîchit le bidou  ::

----------


## lénou

Merci monloulou! :: 

On "se régale" le matin!  ::

----------


## manoe

J'en connais qui ont de la chance...  :: 
J'adore voir des loulous comme les tiens sur ces photos lénou, en liberté dans de grands espaces et semblant respirer le bonheur  ::

----------


## lénou

> J'adore voir des loulous comme les tiens sur ces photos lénou, en liberté dans de grands espaces et semblant respirer le bonheur


Merci manoe :: 
J'avoue: c'est mon bonheur également! :: 
C'est pour cette raison que parfois j'insiste grossièrement pour que mamandeuna trouve un lieu bien clos pour qu'elle tente de lâcher Titus.
Cahly est aux anges lorsque je la lâche.  ::  Pour Bosco c'est différent car il est quasiment toujours en liberté car il est toujours attentif à moi en bon berger qu'il est. ::

----------


## lénou

Pause!  ::  :: 
https://www.facebook.com/helene.chop...052204940/?t=8

----------


## monloulou

> Pause! 
> https://www.facebook.com/helene.chop...052204940/?t=8


Peux pas accéder, faut avoir un compte peut-être ?  ::

----------


## lénou

> Peux pas accéder, faut avoir un compte peut-être ?


 Je n'arrive pas à la poster autrement malheureusement...  ::

----------


## lénou

Finalement, je commence à lâcher Cahly plus régulièrement: un vrai bonheur, elle est ravie!  ::   Le confinement et son environnement plus calme lui vont à merveille!!!!
Bon, ma pisteuse est miss odeur, elle revient donc moins facilement que Bosco tant qu'elle n'a pas terminé de suivre une odeur enivrante, j'apprends donc Bosco à aller la rechercher: il comprend, j'adore et il est tout heureux de me guider!  ::

----------


## monloulou

Cahly chien renifleur, tu pourrais lui trouver un stage de chien de pistage  :Embarrassment:  ça fait plaisir de les voir s'amuser sans être perturbés par la civilisation  ::

----------


## mamandeuna

Je l'ai toujours dit, Lénou devrait ouvrir une école de toutous. On lui confie un chien et hop, il devient pro de tout... :: 
Oui Lénou, Titus sera lâché en terrain clos de murs. on en a pas encore rencontré  ::

----------


## monloulou

Tu as raison Mamandeuna, si Lénou voulait se reconvertir un jour... elle aura le choix entre l'école des toutous ou bergère assisté de Bosco  :Smile:

----------


## lénou

> On lui confie un chien et hop, il devient pro de tout...


C'est gentil mamandeuna mais avec un berger, il suffit de réveiller son instinct!  :: 



> bergère assisté de Bosco


C'est impressionnant: un véritable pot de glue dans la maison!!! Il me suit systématiquement  ::  :: contrairement à Cahly! 
Tu sais que j'ai été bergère durant un été, l'année de mon bac: bergère avec des chèvres, traite, fabrication du fromage, vente, etc... Excellent souvenir!  ::

----------


## monloulou

Bosco glue à ton grand plaisir, tu es donc sa bergère et son mouton  ::

----------


## manoe

Coucou lénou, je suis un peu en retard dans la lecture de ton post, donc pardon si tu as déjà abordé le sujet, mais as-tu plus d'infos sur ton éventuelle reprise le 11 mai ?

----------


## lénou

> mais as-tu plus d'infos sur ton éventuelle reprise le 11 mai ?


Désolée pour ma réponse tardive manoe, perturbée et débordée avec ce protocole sidérant à mettre en place dès lundi prochain, car oui, si rien ne change une énième fois, je retourne en classe lundi!... Nouvelle visioconférence aujourd'hui pour peaufiner le projet quasi militaire: pauvres enfants!... :: 

Dans l'immédiat, Cahly et Bosco profitent encore de leurs 3 balades quotidiennes, et maintenant, je lâche également Cahly systématiquement: ravie!!! :: 
Je vais tenter de vivre au jour le jour cette semaine mais je suis, tout, sauf sereine... Et je ne suis pas prête de pouvoir rentrer chez mes parents et les embrasser... :: 
Heureusement, nous avons instauré des visiofamilygym avec mes parents et ma soeur et sa petite famille à Paris: des étirements/yoga et ça nous fait le plus grand bien moralement!
Cahly et Bosco montrent à chaque fois leurs trombines pour le plus grand plaisir de tout le monde! ::

----------


## monloulou

C'est chouette la visiofamilygym  ::  Bosco maitrise déjà le yoga quant à Cahly ce serait plutôt la gym tonic  :Smile:

----------


## lénou

Nouvelle visioconférence cet après-midi pour mettre au point la rentrée à l'école lundi prochain: angoissée, perturbée car tellement compliquée et si loin de notre réel métier... 
Mais moi je dis: "Merci Bosco"!!!  :: Pourquoi merci, parce qu'il a réussi à me redonner le sourire: d'abord, monsieur Frisou ne peut pas s'empêcher de se mettre aux pieds de sa maman, bon, jusque là, ça va, balade d'1h avant pour qu'il fasse sa siesta et voilà un joli rêve qui l'a vite entraîné dans une course folle en aboyant délicatement! Je baisse discrètement le micro, puis, au bout d'1/2 h et alors que je parlais: une douce musique délicate et sonore se fait entendre, vite le micro, mais mince, je suis en train de parler alors je monte d'un ton pour couvrir ce doux morceau: pourquoi d'habitude Bosco nous gâte avec des " gaz silencieux" à la limite de l'asphyxie pour moi :: . (visio de la semaine dernière!!!) Il va falloir que je pense à l'huile de coco, il paraît que c'est efficace! 
Bon 1/4 d'heure de la fin et là: un beau et délicat rototo sort du gosier de Monsieur Caramel beurre salé après un baîllement très discret, c'est-à-dire des vocalises! ::  "Bon, elle est pas finie ta visio maman? Je voudrais bien monter sur tes genoux pour un câlin, moi!!!" :: 
5 minutes de la fin, miss Cahly se lève, elle a vu passer un mulot sur la terrasse, vite, Bosco la suit: "faut y aller soeurette", sauf que dans ce cas, notre frisou TRES discret m'indique qu'il faut lui ouvrir la baie vitrée!!! Oups, c'est fini, et grâce à Bosco, j'ai retrouvé le sourire!!!  ::

----------


## Belgo78

Dommage que tu ne puisses pas l'amener à l'école  :: 

Ca va être une sacrée galère pour le corps enseignant, rien que gérer les retours, les parents, ... j'espérais que des solutions soient trouvées pour vous épargner tout ça, je me suis bien trompé  :: 

Courage, l'orage sera lourd mais les choses s'arrangeront progressivement  ::

----------


## lénou

> Dommage que tu ne puisses pas l'amener à l'école


J'avoue!  :: 



> Ca va être une sacrée galère pour le corps enseignant, rien que gérer les retours, les parents, ...


C'est clair, et pour seulement 6 présents jusqu'au 2 juin me concernant puis 9 jusqu'au 4 juillet!... Et gérer en parallèle le distanciel car pas question de laisser de côté les élèves qui ne reviennent pas, ils subissent également la situation...  :: 



> j'espérais que des solutions soient trouvées pour vous épargner tout ça, je me suis bien trompé


Merci Belgo, ça me touche car nous sommes malheureusement bien souvent montrés du doigt, dénigrés et c'est parfois bien difficile à vivre, d'autant plus en ce moment!...  :: 



> Courage, l'orage sera lourd mais les choses s'arrangeront progressivement


Je l'espère ... Merci, il va nous falloir penser à organiser la rentrée de septembre avec, cette fois, les effectifs au complet!...  ::

----------


## mamandeuna

Bon courage Lénou, tout ça me semble bien compliqué à gérer.  :: 
Ici, maman ne voit ni l'une ni l'autre. Elle est à 250 km de chez moi, 600 de ma soeur, et on ne sait pas quand on pourra bouger... ::  On a eu aussi visioconférence avec mon travail. Je vous donne en 1000, qui c'est qui avait son téléphone qui sifflait et faisait qu'on entendait rien... ::

----------


## manoe

> On a eu aussi visioconférence avec mon travail. Je vous donne en 1000, qui c'est qui avait son téléphone qui sifflait et faisait qu'on entendait rien...


 :: 

Je pense bien à toi lénou pour cette rentrée si particulière et te souhaite bon courage car cette réouverture des écoles est une vraie usine à gaz qui plus est à géométrie très variable...  :: 
Je suis sincèrement admirative car je n'aurais jamais pu exercer ta profession  ::

----------


## monloulou

Lénou je te souhaite plein de courage pour la reprise bien contraignante, la réouverture des écoles en septembre me semble plus sécurisant m'enfin c'est pas moi qui décide  ::

----------


## lénou

Merci pour votre précieux soutien! :: 
Je suis terriblement en colère car j'ai appris que dans les écoles privées de mon secteur, les enseignants ont 3 après-midi chez eux pour gérer le distanciel et 1 après-midi de présence pour aider pour les enfants prioritaires présents toute la journée. 
De notre côté: présence obligatoire toute la journée avec 1heure dans nos classes l'après-midi pour préparer le distancié avec notre matériel bien entendu et en gardant nos élèves, ce qui multiplie les contacts, les risques et j'en passe, dans une école vétuste! Petit exemple: pour nous enseignants: un wc à l'extérieur sans lavabo: nous nous lavons les mains dans l' évier de la cuisine!!!
Pas de lavabo dans ma classe pour mes élèves. Bref, je ne vais pas me faire ce matin mais j'en ai assez de cette équipe qui n'ose jamais rien dire ou alors le dit par derrière et devant fait carpette!
Désolée, vous ne me connaissez pas comme ça mais il s'agit de notre santé dans le cas présent donc j'enrage de dépendre d'une personne qui minimise totalement les risques et nous met en danger!!! ::

----------


## monloulou

J'y connais rien mais n'y a t-il pas un contrôle (sanitaire?) avant de recevoir les enfants en école privée ? Courage Lénou !

----------


## duma762000

désolée de voir que ça n'est pas top. Beaucoup de courage, c'est vraiment désolant de voir que certains n'ont pas conscience de la gravité de la situation et mettent en danger les gens autour d'eux.

----------


## lénou

Merci pour vos encouragements! :: 
ça va, j'ai survécu, même si avec 7 élèves, il est déjà compliqué de respecter la distanciation sociale lorsque je me déplace en classe... Alors, à partir du 2 juin, comment nous organiserons-nous?...

Notre chipie à Rambouillet il y a 2 ans! 


 Le confinement lui a réussi car la diminution, voire la disparition des  bruits parasites et perturbants, nous ont permis de la détacher  quotidiennement en balade sous la surveillance de Bosco, son frère  berger. La miss a donc retrouvé une joie de vivre permanente et une  seconde jeunesse du haut de ses 6 ou 7 ans?... Les parties de jeu entre  les deux et les courses-poursuites dans le pré, derrière des lapins ou  lièvres parfois, sont un véritable bonheur à observer  ::  et donnent la "pêche" pour affronter des journées pas toujours simples à gérer!...
 Je ne me lasse pas du bonheur que procure la joie retrouvée de deux  blessés de la vie: les voir croquer la vie à pleines dents est  irremplaçable!!! ::

----------


## monloulou

Coucou Lénou j'espère que tu vas bien ainsi que les loulous, j'espère aussi que Cahly n'est pas trop perturbée par le retour du bruit de la foule ...

----------


## lénou

Bonjour monloulou et merci de prendre des nouvelles. :: 
Les journées à l'école sont éprouvantes car il faut sans cesse être sur le qui-vive et il n'est pas simple pour les enfants de respecter les distanciations tout au long de la journée: le naturel reprend souvent le dessus!... Mais globalement ça va. Par contre, gérer le distanciel avec des élèves en autonomie, c'est réalisable 5 minutes car ensuite nous sommes interrompus par une question ou une remarque... Alors se concentrer n'est pas aisé: il faut donc s'y coller le soir et le week-end. De plus, les parents des présents envoient des mails pour prendre des nouvelles car ils ne nous voient plus puisqu'ils déposent leurs enfants à l'extérieur!.. :: 

Pour le moment, le déconfinement nous gêne plutôt nous, ses 2 pattes que la miss car nous constatons de nombreuses incivilités et de l'irrespect. Je suis d'ailleurs encore profondément choquée par l'agression subie par mon oncle, handicapé suite à un AVC.  :: Je vous raconte ce soir.

----------


## monloulou

Tu es débordée et courageuse Lénou heureusement que tu aimes ton travail, certains parents ne s'en rendent pas compte  :: 
Quant aux incivilités c'est de plus en plus présent, le respect se perd aujourd'hui c'est vraiment désolant. J'espère que ton oncle va mieux  ::

----------


## manoe

J'espère que tout va bien lénou ainsi que, si je puis me permettre de squatter ton post, pour toi aussi monloulou.
Câlins à Cahly, Caramel au beurre salé et Miel  ::

----------


## monloulou

> J'espère que tout va bien lénou ainsi que, si je puis me permettre de squatter ton post, pour toi aussi monloulou.
> Câlins à Cahly, Caramel au beurre salé et Miel


Lénou ne dira rien puisqu'on a déjà squatté son post en son absence  :: 
Monloulou et sa Miel vont bien, je suppose que de ton côté aussi avec ton Sodinoudamour, merci Manoe  ::

----------


## manoe

C'est vrai monloulou, on aime bien faire salon chez lénou   ::

----------


## mamandeuna

Qui dit faire salon chez Lénou, dit j'arrive !  :: 
Les situations de tension, aident aux incivilités. Mais on est aussi un pays ou le tout venant se comporte mal. Idem pour la non éducation des enfants, et celle aussi des chiens, qui ont le droit de faire ce qu'ils veulent... au grand dam des amoureux des animaux. Pas facile d'être enseignant de nos jours.  :: 
Mais belle réussite avec Calhy et Bosco !

----------


## monloulou

::  Lénou j'espère que tu vas et que tu profites de ce long we pour recharger les batteries  :Smile:

----------


## lénou

Bonjour à tous!  :: 



> si je puis me permettre de squatter ton post, pour toi aussi monloulou.


N'hésitez pas à faire salon, au contraire, profitez!  :: 



> Lénou j'espère que tu vas et que tu profites de ce long we pour recharger les batteries


Un peu compliqué en ce moment dans ma tête... Et demain, je passe de 7 à 14 élèves en classe toute la semaine + le distanciel en parallèle... Heureuse de les retrouver, mais les gestes barrière avec 7, ce n'était déjà pas toujours évident en fin de semaine, alors avec 14 et le masque toute la journée avec 30 degrés!!! :: 




> Mais belle réussite avec Calhy et Bosco !


Moui, je regrette le confinement et son calme... Bon, les balades à 6 ou 7h le matin sont toujours très agréables! ::

----------


## lénou

Quelle fête et quelle joie lorsque je rentre de ma journée! Les "depressive dogs", comme les surnomme mon compagnon, sortent de leur torpeur et sont déchaînés: courent, jouent, taquinent...  ::  Pas simple de comprendre que le confinement est terminé pour eux!... ::

----------


## mamandeuna

Coucou Lénou !
Tes chiens dépressifs  ::  Tu leur a redonné vie. Mieux, tu les a éveillé à ce qui aurait du être Leur vie  :: 
Pas trop dur avec les élèves ? Je reprends le chemin de ma tour culturelle lundi, je saute partout tellement je suis heureuse.  :Pom pom girl: 
Pas de problème pour le Titus, horaires décalés, il aura papa et maman pour se relayer... :: 
Son grand frère humain, nous fait le coup du nid vide, il le remplit parfaitement (surtout que le dit fils "humain", n'a rien à voir avec l'adorable neveu que tu as, Lénou. Le fils rêvé... :: ). 
Titus ressemble de plus en plus à une patate. Il nous ressemble, c'est drôle. Tous nos chiens successifs se ressemblent, c'est drôle... ::

----------


## lénou

"Dépressifs" depuis la reprise... Ils ont du mal à me voir partir, et encore, ils ont de la chance car mon compagnon ne s'absente quasiment pas la journée complète pour le moment. Jeudi dernier quand-même de 8h30 à 16h30. Mais ils ont la trappe.

Compliqué avec cette deuxième vague d'enfants qui reviennent en classe, car, contrairement aux premiers, hyper sensibilisés au virus et donc soucieux de respecter les gestes barrière, eh bien maintenant, le virus semble loin, voire oublié! Ce qui créé une tension entre les arrivés en mai et ceux de mardi!
 Et la situation est donc éprouvante pour nous... Sans parler des parents qui remettent leurs enfants alors que ce n'était pas prévu et inversement!!!...
"Ah bon, vous n'avez pas reçu notre mail?..." :: 

Bonne reprise à toi mamandeuna! ::

----------


## lénou

Pffff, les maisons se vendent comme des petits pains en ce moment!!!  ::  ::  Quelle galère!!! ::

----------


## manoe

Courage pour le travail et lénou, et ne désespère pas pour la maison, tu finiras bien par trouver celle qui t'attend. Parfois c'est au moment où on s'y attend le moins que les choses se concrétisent, c'est en tous cas ce que toujours j'ai pu remarquer pour moi

----------


## mamandeuna

Lénou, 
Je peux te proposer une maison, mais en vallée de la Loire.  ::

----------


## lénou

Le rêve mamandeuna!  :: 

Belle séance avec Maxime ce soir. La première depuis le début du confinement, soit plus de 4 mois! 

Période très compliquée moralement pour moi en ce moment pour de multiples raisons, une accumulation, qui a forcément des répercussions sur ma confiance en moi en balade avec Cahly et Bosco. Ça devenait donc difficile et je fuyais les problèmes en évitant les heures fréquentées. Maxime a totalement compris et a su me rebooster et me redonner confiance.

Bosco, après, 1/4 de tâtonnements et de grognements à son encontre car frisou me surprotège, c'est impressionnant,  a fini par retrouver ses marques avec lui et a super bien travaillé! Bosco n'a vu personne chez nous depuis le début du confinement!

Cahly était ravie de le revoir et lui a fait la parade amoureuse ma pourtant discrète chipette! 

Avec Bosco, il va falloir jouer l'immersion, contrairement à Cahly, sensible et craintive. Motivée pour m'y confronter 1/2 h demain matin. Maxime conseille la chasuble "chien en apprentissage et sensible" pour éviter les regards de travers si aboiements et  dévier justement ces regards sur la chasuble plutôt que dans les yeux de Bosco! 

Frisou a du potentiel, je vais, nous allons y arriver! Mes zouaves doivent redevenir ma bouffée d'oxygène, je ne veux plus subir et pouvoir les balader à toutes heures, et reprendre la marche nordique ensuite! J'y crois!!!

----------


## lili2000

Lenoir, toi qui aime les frisous, voilà le loulou d'handichien que j'ai en garde quelques jours  ::

----------


## lénou

Oh, quelle jolie bouille! :: 
Quel est le souci de santé de ce loulou, lili?
Merci à toi de prendre soin de lui!  ::

----------


## lili2000

Lenou, handichien est une association pour former des chiens pour aider des personnes en situation de handicap ( fauteuil,autisme, épilepsie,...)
Elle va donc très bien  ::  . Elle a que 10mois mais déjà beaucoup plus grande que mon Labrador

----------


## lénou

Oups, désolée lili, j'ai crû l'inverse!  :Embarrassment:   :: 
Les chiens guides pour aveugles recrutent également des frisous maintenant! ::

----------


## lili2000

Oui, ça fait un moment qu'il y a des caniches chien guide mais ça fait que deux ans qu'ils en prennent chez handichien

----------


## lénou

Tu es famille éducatrice, Lili?

----------


## lili2000

J'en ai éduqué deux il y a quelques années, en ce moment, je fait "famille d'accueil nounou" pour garder les chiens en formation quand leur famille d'accueil ne peuvent pas garder leur chien. En général c'est des labradors ou golden mais maintenant, il y a des caniches et un berger allemand. Dans d'autres centres, il y a aussi des épagneuls français.

----------


## lénou

A quel endroit se trouve cette association?

Mon garde du corps! ::  Impressionnant hier comme Bosco s'est placé entre Maxime et moi au début de la séance, prêt à en découdre! ::  Bosco est fusionnel, voire possessif avec moi! Donc à l'extérieur son but est de me défendre!
Pourtant je ne le papouille pas du tout à longueur de journée, par contre il me suit en permanence dans la maison! A moi de lui montrer qu'il a juste besoin d'être un frisou détendu! :: 





Qui est le plus rapide?




Souvent Cahly!  ::

----------


## Belgo78

J'ai aussi eu quelques difficultés post confinement, les filles n'étant plus habituée à recevoir, n'ont pas très bien accueilli la future famille de leur frère, elles ne voulaient plus les laisser se lever de leur chaise(pas bien méchant mais très surprenant)  :: 

Heureusement ils ont fait la part des choses et choisit d'adopter Anko malgré tout  :: 

Elles aussi ont revu leur Maxime, bizarre qu'ils aient le même prénom, une prédisposition à être éducateur  :: 

Je pense aussi que ça venait de mon propre état émotionnel(+effet de meute, Akela la maman très angoissée), mais balade séparées, chouettes exercices, ... leur ont permis de vite retrouver leur comportement normal, après tout ils ont aussi le droit d'avoir des jours moins bien  :: 

Après l'association m'a dit que beaucoup de chiens étaient un peu "chamboulé" en ce moment  ::

----------


## lili2000

Lenou, il y a quatre centres en France plus le siège à Paris et des délégation parfois ailleurs, en Alsace par exemple.
Voilà leur site si ça t'intéresse : https://handichiens.org/
L'association a déjà trente ans ...

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Et pour les Maxime, j'en connais un qui est éducateur et président de club canin  ::

----------


## lénou

Certains jours, les "deux pattes" sont longs à se préparer, alors il faut patienter!  :: 
Du vécu cette semaine, et, en plus, le temps n'était pas engageant pour mettre une patte dehors! ::

----------


## monloulou

Ils sont adorables  ::  c'est vrai quoi les 2 pattes refléchissent trop pff  ::

----------


## mamandeuna

Coucou lénou (et Monloulou !) !
J'adore les oreilles de Calhy sur le côté, Titus a les mêmes. La position "méfiance" et "que se passe-il"....  ::

----------


## monloulou

Coucou Lénou  ::  ayé c'est les vacances ? j'espère que tout le monde va bien  :Smile: 
En mode squatteuse, un petit coucou à Manoe et Mamandeuna également  ::

----------


## lénou

Bon, après une fin d'année trèèès compliquée à tous niveaux, (merci de demander des nouvelles monloulou et désolée pour le silence...  :: ) nous voilà en Auvergne pour une semaine quand-même, faute de cure. La réservation était validée depuis longtemps, impossible d'annuler... Court, mais mieux que rien et idem fin août: report de la semaine du mois d'avril dans le Cotentin.
La route a été longue jusque l'Auvergne, surtout pour un Perro de agua, malade en voiture!  ::  Vive Nozevet! Cahly, notre réunionnaise solidaire, a même tenté de dissimuler un "vomito" en poussant la toile dessus!  :: 
Bon, bien arrivés, les randonnées peuvent commencer!  ::  Tentons d'oublier et d'évacuer, c'est la priorité!
Cahly pas à l'aise du tout en dehors de sa caisse.. :: 

Bosco pattes en l'air!  :: 

La montagne, ça vous gagne!  :: 

Petite pause pour les deux.  :: 

Regarder ensemble dans la même direction!  ::

----------


## duma762000

bonnes vacances  :Pom pom girl:

----------


## lénou

Merci Duma!  :: 
Parfois Bosco marche sur ses 4 pattes, si-si!  :: 





Diane chasseresse a senti les bouquetins!  ::

----------


## monloulou

Bonnes petites vacances Lénou, éclatez-vous les loulous ! Bosco s'impreigne de diverses odeurs pour les ramener à la maison en souvenir  ::

----------


## manoe

Des paysages comme je les aime, un lieu ideal pour se ressourcer... Profite lénou, tu l'as bien mérité  :: 
J'adore tes photos qui respirent le bonheur de tes loulous en liberté dans cette si belle nature  :: 
Petit hors sujet : avec beaucoup de retard, merci de ton coucou monloulou  ::

----------


## mamandeuna

Toujours farceur Bosco ! (on ne voit pas les oreilles de Calhy là).  :: 
Et coucou à Monloulou aussi !  ::

----------


## lénou

Liberté surveillée avec plus de touristes que d'habitude  ::  et parfois des VTT  ::  mais liberté fréquente tout de même pour Bosco qui a bien progressé.  ::  Plus compliqué pour miss Cahly qui a sans cesse la narine qui frétille, c'est impressionnant!!! ::  Trop risqué de la lâcher avec les ravins... :: 
Notre Perro de agua découvre l'eau avec bonheur et prend plaisir à patauger!  :: 
La récompense après le trajet en voiture qui est une véritable torture pour Bosco... ::  :: 

Pièce jointe 442066


Pièce jointe 442070

----------


## lili2000

::

----------


## monloulou

> Notre Perro de agua découvre l'eau avec bonheur et prend plaisir à patauger!


Bravo Bosco de agua, enfin !  :: 



> La récompense après le trajet en voiture qui est une véritable torture pour Bosco...


A moins de le placer dans une cage avec un fond d'eau  ::  ::

----------


## lénou

Hier, pendant que les garçons se baignaient, les filles restaient à l'ombre!  :: 



Bon, on a quand-même failli laisser les 2 zouaves en Auvergne aujourd'hui au bord du lac Chambon! ::  Des touristes auraient fini par les entendre grâce aux aboiements de Bosco!  :: 
Pique-nique tout sauf détente avec passage de vélos, touristes avec chiens, dans un chemin habituellement tranquille!!! Alors, la chaleur aidant, nous avons eu cette idée! ::  ::  Plus simple finalement!... :: 

Des amours ::  les deux zouaves lorsque nous sommes seuls au monde mais fini la discrétion au milieu des touristes avec un frisou qui réagit dès qu'il voit des humains (au mieux il se contente de gémir), des chiens, des vélos (il précède et prévient Cahly maintenant! ::  Il a intégré tous ses défauts, en oubliant ses qualités car elle aboie peu finalement! :: 
Nous avons donc vécu des moments sportifs parfois! ::  Hier, sans harnais pour se baigner, le collier de Bosco a lâché au passage d'une Jack: heureusement, plus de peur que de mal :: . Ce matin, Bosco a foncé sur la personne (arrivée plus tôt que prévu) venue effectuer l'état des lieux du chalet. Encore une fois: plus de peur que de mal! :: 

Les 5 mois de confinement ont vraiment de sacrées conséquences... Puis cette fin d'année tourmentée: des balades sans contraintes tôt le matin, tard le soir et durant la pause méridienne pour éviter les difficultés, je l'avoue humblement, pas bien!... ::  À son arrivée chez nous, Bosco ignorait totalement les voitures mais la proximité de la voie verte nous évite tout croisement de véhicules... Comme Cahly réagit, Bosco fonctionne par mimétisme... :: 

Bon, le positif, comme ce soir, pas de frais de restaurant ou de petit-déjeuner demain matin  :: pour ne pas laisser "la bête" seule dans la chambre et risquer des aboiements intempestifs et trop chaud dans la voiture. Pas de souci avec Cahly, qui est un ange dans ce cas. Elle râle parfois après Bosco et lui assène un coup de museau lorsqu'elle trouve qu'il braille trop mais le loustic a du mal à comprendre!!! :: 
Belle-maman voulait nous offrir une nuit supplémentaire pour découvrir l'avancée du chantier de Guédelon que je suis depuis le début, mais impossible avec Perro! 
Il y a du boulot encore... Heureusement les cours collectifs avec Maxime reprennent (énorme succès d'ailleurs!). Les 2 sont inscrits le 9. Et après toutes ces observations, je vais reprendre un forfait de 5 séances. On va y arriver!

Nous avons vécu de chouettes moments avec les 2 chaque jour :: , mais j'avais occulté des éléments importants pour la vie en société!... Bosco était même malade chaque jour jusqu'à mercredi. J'étais même inquiète et nous avons renoncé à des projets de balade sans eux l'après-midi, en les laissant au frais dans le chalet. Car mardi, Bosco avait rendu à plusieurs endroits...  :: Sous ces airs de chienne craintive et hyper sensible, elle est plus zen en vacances à nos côtés. Bosco est pire que de la glue et se prend même pour un Bichon en s'installant sur moi parfois!!!
Bon, ils sont bien là derrière nous, on les aime quand-même ::  
Mais heureusement que nous sommes partis car ce matin, à 7h, pour une balade à la fraîche avant de prendre la route, Bosco a dû réveiller tout le camping que je longeais!!! ::  Je pensais être tranquille mais j'ai croisé 2 groupes de joggeurs, une personne en voiture qui faisait courir son chien, dans un chemin logiquement interdit aux véhicules!!! Bref, redouche en rentrant!!! ::

----------


## Belgo78

Très chouette les nouvelles, merci beaucoup  :: 

Pour leur côté réactif les cours avec Maxime vont leur faire beaucoup de bien, dingue comme ils arrivent à trouver les petits trucs pour que ça leur passe  ::  
Les miennes ne le sont quasi plus même à trois, un mois à les amener partout, leur faire rencontrer du monde en ville, des ballades canines avec des chiens tout zen, ... . Au début beaucoup 1 à 1, puis par 2 et là je recommence à 3  ::

----------


## lénou

Oh, c'est possible alors Belgo!  :: 
Ton témoignage motive! :: 
J'avoue que j'ai fui involontairement ou volontairement les "obstacles" et résultat, je me retrouve avec 2 chiens absolument adorables avec nous mais invivables à l'extérieur... Enfin, Cahly est plus facile finalement car pas exclusive du tout. Bosco, par contre, ne tolère que nous et mes parents ainsi que Maxime côté 2 pattes!
Finalement il voit peu de monde... ::

----------


## Belgo78

Quelque part ce n'est pas plus mal de ne pas les avoir trop confronté à ces moments qui les angoissent terriblement et peuvent les faire monter de plus en plus en pression.

L'éducateur m'a d'ailleurs dit de contourner les situations que je ne me sentais pas de gérer.

Une fois que vous aurez trouvé avec Maxime, le bon moyen de les apaiser c'est là qu'il faudra commencer à les y confronter progressivement, quand ça va pas, faire demi tour comme le fait un chien dans la nature et ensuite retourner vers l'obstacle jusqu'à ce que ça aille. Mais pour ça faut savoir stopper leurs réactions. 

Je pense que le plus difficile c'est de sois même rester zen fasse à ça, mais c'est très important pour savoir leur envoyer les signaux d'apaisement et qu'ils les "écoute".

Bien sûr que c'est possible et en plus très sympa et un grand moment de complicité de "travailler" ça avec eux  ::

----------


## monloulou

::  Merci pour les nouvelles et photos !

----------


## lénou

Chouette nuit à l'hôtel après une belle balade dans la campagne bourguignonne et observation de chevreuils dans les graminées! Cahly a fait le kangourou!  :: 
Nuit paisible malgré la chaleur. Balade à 6h45 d'1h avec mes 2 (facile: personne!...  :: ) puis l'alarme de l'hôtel a déclenché à cause d'un grille-pain: Bosco a hurlé à la mort, impressionnant  ::  et touchant! :: 
Agréable pique-nique ce midi à côté d'une chapelle isolée. :: 
Bon, on va travailler tout ça en parallèle de la préparation de la rentrée d'ici la Normandie fin août.  :: 

Je viens de découvrir une nouvelle maison à un prix  abordable dans notre commune, certainement une succession, avec 1500 m2 de terrain: croisez doigts et orteils  :: car en juin, juillet, les biens se vendaient comme des petits pains, même pas le temps de visiter!!! ::

----------


## lénou

Je réalise qu'à part le séjour l'an dernier en Auvergne, durant lequel mon compagnon et Bosco nous avaient rejoints, nous n'étions pas partis avec eux, au contraire, nous les avions laissés pour notre séjour en Écosse, donc forcément, peu d'expériences en dehors de chez nous pour Bosco...

----------


## lénou

Bon, pour la maison, nous repasserons!!!  ::  
En effet, l'annonce avait été placée vendredi sur le site visiblement et l'étude était déjà harcelée hier matin pour ce bien! Plus de rendez-vous possible cette semaine, puis congés pour eux... Rappeler le 17 août mais je ne me fais pas d'illusions...  :: 

Autre maison que nous visitons demain dans une commune de notre secteur. Moins de terrain: 400 m2, mais un beau parc clôturé peu fréquenté juste derrière la maison (que nous connaissons) et une voie verte voisine également avec nombreuses possibilités de balades immédiates... A voir...  :: 

Cahly a du mal à retrouver ses habitudes, elle appréciait les balades plus fréquentes en Auvergne... Bosco, de son côté, est plus zen, plus de vomitos, seuls les bains de pattes dans les eaux limpides doivent lui manquer... Mais il s'est réhabitué à la voiture alors il va falloir la reprendre régulièrement pour lui montrer que ça peut être agréable...

Sinon, en baladant les 2, je réfléchissais à un harnais confortable pour eux, avec poignée à saisir si passage de vélo ou autres, pour me faciliter la vie et m'inciter à sortir à des heures plus fréquentées. Avec les harnais actuels, Cahly m'a retournée les doigts en se tortillant et en bondissant!  ::  Le but ne serait pas de les maintenir systématiquement mais de me sentir plus sereine si besoin et donc de gagner en confiance... Si vous avez des idées de modèles? Merci  ::

----------


## Laura89

Oui les miens ils aiment beaucoup, Je les achète sur https://pupinap.com/product/coussin-...chat-et-chien/ j'ai été très satisfaite de ma commande tant au niveau de la livraison que du produit.

----------


## lénou

> Oui les miens ils aiment beaucoup


,
Merci pour ce témoignage. J'y pense pour mon Bosco, mais Cahly risque de lui emprunter! Elle agit de cette manière avec tous les couchages la chipette!  :: 

D'ailleurs, voilà 2 photos souvenir auvergnates des asticots à l'ombre!

----------


## monloulou

> Bosco, de son côté, est plus zen, plus de vomitos, seuls les *bains de pattes* dans les eaux limpides doivent lui manquer...


Tu pourrais mettre un bac à sable piscine dans le jardin pour lui faire plaisir  ::

----------


## lénou

Je vais regarder demain matin au magasin :: , je dois lui racheter une médaille: perdue en Auvergne... Avant le séjour c'était miss Cahly! :: 

Je n'ai pas montré les cascades bye night!  ::

----------


## Belgo78

Ici on a pu refaire les 3 médailles, on avait bouché la caisse au magasin  :: 

C'est pas une maison qu'il vous faut mais une ferme, ce sont des chiens de prairie  ::

----------


## lénou

Des grands méchants chiens!  ::

----------


## Belgo78

Et oui sont pleinement heureux tes loulous. Comme dit notre éducateur leurs blocages nous bouffent nous mais eux les oublie en 5 minutes  :: 
Pour ça faut se décomplexer de ça, pour eux on est que du bonheur, eux aussi mais parfois on le voit moins  ::

----------


## lénou

Tu as raison Belgo... A la limite, leurs blocages ne me dérangent pas plus que ça mais le souci est qu'ils peuvent parfois les mettre en danger...  ::

----------


## lénou

Séance collective annulée, encore 36 à 19h!  ::  ::

----------


## manoe

36 à 19 h ??!!!  Quelle horreur  ::

----------


## lénou

J'avoue, c'est usant... :: 
Finalement, la réunionnaise supporte mieux la chaleur que l'andalou! Pourtant, j'ai allégé les bouclettes! Les poils protègent  également logiquement...
Bon, frisou apprécie le brumisateur: lorsqu'il est allongé il lève la patte pour que je lui rafraîchisse le ventre et le "fifi"!  :Big Grin:  Cahly fuit devant la bouteille... ::

----------


## monloulou

Bosco sait s'y faire pour que tu t'occupes de lui  :: 
Je mouille la tête et surtout les coussinets à l'aide d'une éponge ça fait moins peur que le pschitt  ::

----------


## lénou

Merci pour le tuyau monloulou. J'ai essayé la serviette humide pour Cahly mais elle n'apprécie pas trop non plus...

----------


## lénou

Bon, Maxime qui oublie la séance individuelle pour les deux hier soir, ça, c'est fait! ::  Ils ont eu droit à une balade à la place donc pas mécontents les deux zouaves car avec la canicule, nous restions dans la zone proche de la maison tôt le matin ou tard le soir ces derniers temps... 
Séance reportée cet après-midi à 15h, mais il pleut aujourd'hui, enfin! Bon, les vélos seront forcément moins nombreux dans le parc de ce fait j'imagine!... ::  
Bon, pour le cours collectif demain à 10h, ça devrait le faire normalement! ::

----------


## lénou

Super séance collective avec nos 2. Fiers d'eux et Maxime épaté! ☺️  10 chiens présents. C'était la rentrée pour nos loulous. Pas de séance  depuis fin février. Bosco a aboyé pendant 2/3 minutes en arrivant puis  sage comme une image!  :: 
     Bon, Bosco considère les chiens présents lors de la séance comme son  troupeau car un passant curieux accompagné de son chien s'est approché  du stade pour nous observer et à ce moment-là, Frisou a aboyé!  ::  Mais malgré tout, que de progrès par rapport aux 2 premières séances durant lesquelles nous n'étions pas passés inaperçus!  ::  

       Cahly, fidèle a elle-même: excellente élève dans ce cadre là. Mais ça  lui fait du bien également car elle lutte contre son envie de se mettre à  l'abri et de s'isoler. 

2 élèves modèles! :: 

Finalement, la séance individuelle aura lieu  jeudi soir.

----------


## monloulou

:: Bravo les loulous ! vous n'avez pas régressé et les sorties en vacances vous ont fait du bien, de plus Bosco a pris du grade en tant que gardien de troupeau  :: 
Je pense aussi que tu leur fait plus confiance et que tu as plus d'assurance Lénou  ::

----------


## Belgo78

Ah ben c'est cool vu la masse de stimulis lors des séances collectives, si ils s'y comportent bien c'est que le "déblocage" est possible  :: 

Vivement jeudi que Maxou trouve des pistes  ::

----------


## lénou

Paradoxalement, je trouve bien plus simple à gérer les cours collectifs qu'une balade! 
Pas de risques de croiser joggeurs ou vététistes, en dehors de la promenade en groupe et pas d'odeurs attrayantes de gibiers pour Cahly. 
Alors, certes, les cours n'ont pas toujours lieu au même endroit mais c'est "finger in the noise" pour mes deux! ::  Et facile pour nous maintenant qu'ils ont l'habitude. Et pourtant Maxime, ("Maxou" je n'ose pas encore Belgo :: ) varie les exercices!
Il faudra que j'essaie les canirando en septembre. Il existe des groupes sympas. Peut-être avec ma ligne de trait et laisse double pour y aller seule également...

----------


## lénou

Chien d'eau espagnol à adopter: Gipsy du chemin de la lune aux rêves, 3 ans, super caractère :: , maîtresse malade. ::

----------


## lili2000

:: 
J'espère qu'il trouvera une bonne famille  :: 
Je suis malheureusement complète chez moi  :: 
Ça m'aurait bien plu comme type de chien

----------


## lénou

> J'espère qu'il trouvera une bonne famille


 Je pense, en tout cas je lui souhaite!...

La peur de ma vie ce matin :: , alors que ma Utah m'a quittée il y a 4 ans... :: 
Ma Cahly a filé dans le champ de maïs ce matin. Alors ce n'est pas un souci car elle revient toujours, sauf que, malgré mes précautions et mes vérifications: toutes les grilles du parc fermées à 7h du matin... En effet, des travaux sont en cours depuis début juillet dans le secteur (sur 20 km)  pour chauffer les lieux publics grâce au grisou (gaz minier en quantité importante sous nos pieds). Notre zone de balade sert donc de déversoir des gravats... ::  Sauf que, il n'y avait plus de mouvements depuis ce début de semaine, les travaux ayant lieu maintenant dans un autre secteur, mais, tout à coup, il m'a semblé entendre des mouvements et des vrombissements très proches: un énorme camion avec un lourd chargement est arrivé subitement au détour du chemin et toujours pas de Cahly!.... ::  J'ai prévenu les ouvriers qui ont roulé tout doucement en repartant... Moi, l'appelant désespérément... J'ai téléphoné à mon compagnon (j'ai toujours mon téléphone au cas-où...) qui avait un rendez-vous pour le travail ce matin, forcément! Il est venu à ma rencontre, nous nous sommes séparés et 1/2h plus tard, la miss sortait toute contente du champ de maïs, prête à poursuivre la balade! Quel soulagement car les ouvriers m'avaient prévenue de plusieurs déchargements dans la matinée! Habituellement, Cahly s'absente 5 ou 10 minutes, pas plus, mais cette fois quasiment 3/4 d'heure! Le souci n'étant pas la durée, même si, c'est pénible et je m'inquiète, mais je n'ose imaginer si elle était tombée nez à nez avec le camion!... ::  ça me peine car la miss adore batifoler et être lâchée, d'ailleurs, le matin, il faudrait quasiment que j'aille la balader en pyjama tellement elle est impatiente...  :: Mais j'ai eu vraiment peur cette fois, peur exacerbée par cette triste date... 
Bosco était tout peiné de me voir dans cet état! ::

----------


## lili2000

Tout ça finit bien, tant mieux  ::

----------


## monloulou

Oh le coup de stress, si ça se trouve Cahly n'était pas loin, occupée à creuser à la recherche d'une taupe/souris... 
Parles-en à Maxime, perso je ne la laisserai pas continuer à s'absenter, et la promener en vélo ?  :Smile: 
(pour Gipsy peut-être mettre un post d'adoption ici ?)

----------


## lénou

Ça fait réfléchir monloulou, mais je suis partagée car le bien-être de Cahly est essentiel pour moi et quand je la vois heureuse d'être lâchée, ça me pose question!... :: 

Super séance individuelle avec Maxime jeudi soir, durant laquelle il a donné de sa personne en apportant un vélo (alors qu'il n'a pas pratiqué depuis 10 ans!  :: ) et en variant les approches, même en modifiant sa tenue, jusqu'à se retrouver torse nu  ::  et à ce moment-là un groupe de joggeurs est arrivé  :: . Cahly n'est pas dupe, elle a un odorat infaillible alors les modifications vestimentaires, elle ne se laisse pas prendre au jeu! :: 
En tout cas, une chouette approche, totalement différente pour les deux, et plein de précieux conseils, j'adore!  :: 
Dommage que la gente humaine déçoive à ce point Maxime et sa compagne, (médiatrice animale) à tel point qu'ils envisagent d'ici 2 ans, de créer une pension canine écolo, éducative, etc... 
Des humains décevants qui veulent du tout cuit, sans se remettre en question, des chiens/robots quoi, entre autres!  :Mad: 
Je laisserais mes 2 les yeux fermés entre leurs mains mais quel dommage que les cours s'arrêtent car, franchement, je n'ai jamais trouvé mieux, et pourtant j'ai testé, et j'ai même suivi des stages avec ma facile Utah, juste pour le plaisir de découvrir différentes méthodes.
Mais bon, ce n'est pas pour demain alors zen!  :: Carpe diem!

Le paradis pour les chiens existe et il se trouve dans le Cotentin!  :: Finalement, cette semaine initialement prévue en avril, tombe à point avant la rentrée! :: 
La maison de plain-pied, lumineuse, spacieuse, avec douche italienne et terrain clôturé et au calme, à 2 pas de la mer: idéal!!! :: 
Bon, ça fait réfléchir sur les conditions de vie que nous offrons à nos chiens ::  lorsque je vois Cahly et Bosco si heureux, joueurs, avec le côté lévrier de Cahly qui s'exprime pleinement dans le jardin! Nous découvrons une autre facette de nos deux loulous!
Ça guide pour la recherche de la future maison mais ça va entraîner de nouvelles exigences... ::

----------


## lénou

Qui va bien dormir ce soir?  :: 




Un après-midi dans le Cotentin!  ::

----------


## duma762000

quelles belles photos. Et Bosco avec les oreilles en éventail !

----------


## lénou

> quelles belles photos.


Merci duma :: , et pourtant, c'est juste via mon téléphone donc pas l'idéal!  :: 




> Et Bosco avec les oreilles en éventail !


 Je l'adore: ça fait ressortir son côté clown, c'est tout lui! ::

----------


## lénou

Face à Jersey.  ::

----------


## monloulou

> Ça fait réfléchir monloulou, mais je suis partagée car le bien-être de Cahly est essentiel pour moi et quand je la vois heureuse d'être lâchée, ça me pose question!...


Tout à fait d'accord avec toi à 1000%, une gourmandise lui plaierait si elle revient à ton 50ème appel ?  :Smile:  la demoiselle chasseresse.
Merci pour les superbes photos, moi aussi j'adore les noreilles de Bosco le clown  :: 
Te reste plus qu'à trouver une maison (ou une de campagne) pas trop loin de la mer  :Embarrassment:   ::

----------


## lénou

Cahly avait une peur bleue de la mer lors de son arrivée chez nous il y a 3 ans et Bosco s'en éloignait prudemment, il y a 1 an, juste après son adoption!  :: 
Il est où le bonheur? Pour moi, il est là!  ::

----------


## lénou

Notre phénomène: comment a-t-on pu vivre sans lui!?

----------


## monloulou

Oui hein toi qui voulait le rendre au début si je me souviens bien ou je me trompe peut-être désolée   ::   ::

----------


## lénou

Bosco était en FA chez nous au départ, monloulou, à l'essai!  :: 

Ah que c'est beau le Cotentin! ::

----------


## monloulou

> 


 ::  les noreilles
Mais mais c'est un mouton ?  ::   ::

----------


## lénou

Cahly la chipie ma soeurette elle est photogénique aussi!  :: 






Bonne nuit tout le monde! ::

----------


## monloulou

::  Toujours la classe miss Cahly  :: 
Lénou penses-tu qu'ils voudront rentrer, sont tellement heureux là  ::

----------


## lénou

Nous en profitons jusqu'à la dernière "goutte"! :: 

Pièce jointe 443518

----------


## lénou

> Lénou penses-tu qu'ils voudront rentrer, sont tellement heureux là


Nous sommes sur la route du retour, les deux zouaves ont eu beaucoup de mal à quitter le terrain et la maison, et nous donc :: , mais nous allons tenter de ne regarder que le positif... 
Le plus difficile est d'avoir retrouvé mes parents pour quelques jours, d'avoir passé de supers moments avec eux, et de me dire qu'à partir de lundi, la galère va recommencer à cause de ce satané virus et du brassage permanent à l'école, (comme mes parents sont à risques et je ne parle pas de mon compagnon à son compte qui ne pourrait pas se permettre un arrêt!...) sans parler des directives qui nous tombent dessus à la dernière minute, ça recommence, ce soir par exemple, pour notre pré-rentrée lundi! Bref, zen... :: 

En tout cas, belle initiative découverte ce matin lors de notre dernière balade avant le départ. Dommage d'être obligé d'en arriver là, mais une idée à diffuser je trouve!!!



Sinon on parle de Bosco/Roméo qui est "tombé en amour" de la propriétaire hier soir et voulait absolument, mais délicatement, lui entourer la jambe avec la patte! ::  ::  ::  Vraiment gênant  :: mais à mourir de rire car hyper délicat!!! ::  Elle a même pu le caresser!!! :: 
Il voulait une option pour la prochaine réservation!!! :: 

Une location "chiens en vacances" au top! ::

----------


## monloulou

Rho Bosco fait son charme  :: 
Oui Lénou regarder que le positif et rester zen, facile à dire en tout cas je te souhaite plein de courage pour cette rentrée différente  ::

----------


## lénou

Merci monloulou.  :: 

Pas motivés pour rentrer hier, Bosco a même voulu nous empêcher de prendre le départ!  :: 

Déprime totale des deux... En plus retour de la pluie ici...
Heureusement, cours collectif à 18h façon canirando, ça nous changera les idées!
Saisissant, Bosco ne se léchait plus frénétiquement les pattes avant dans le  Cotentin, il recommence ici! Ce n'est donc pas de l'allergie car hier soir, ils n'ont pas été sortis à côté de chez nous... Juste le jardin... ::

----------


## duma762000

Bravo pour ces vacances réussies. Et aussi pour les belles photos qui ont fait rêver. 
Courage pour la suite, je crains une belle pagaille, comme au printemps dernier !  Notre gouvernement n'a apparemment pas évolué dans ses errements, alors on serre les poings et on fait avec.
Caresses aux loulous et bonne séance d'éducation/rando

----------


## manoe

Comment s'est passée la rentrée lénou ?

----------


## lénou

> Comment s'est passée la rentrée lénou ?


Merci de demander manoe.  :: 
Pré-rentrée dans une salle fermée, sans distanciation et sans masques :: , un seul service à la cantine pour les enfants car personnel en moins, pour nous: petite salle des maîtres, impossible à aérer et sans distanciation possible...  :: 
Je vais devoir prendre de grandes distances avec mes parents!  ::  Ces derniers profitent encore pour le moment et poursuivent leur petit périple en camping-car dans la Loire.  :: 

Chouette cours collectif/balade dimanche soir avec Maxime. Impressionnants de sagesse nos deux zouaves en goguette dans le village avec tout le groupe: Cahly a même ignoré le passage d'une voiture avec remorque!!! Oreilles aux aguets, un peu tendue, mais aucune réaction! Et Bosco, une fois placé le bon dernier par Maxime, puis le tout premier (pour observer son comportement): sage comme une image et pas un aboiement en passant devant une propriété avec toutous s'égosillant!!!
Maxime a proposé que l'on s'organise des balades ensemble avec sa compagne et leurs deux chiens pour faire progresser nos deux zouaves et simplement pour le plaisir, ça me touche. Beaucoup de points communs entre nous!  :: 
Pour le moment, il nous conseille simplement les cours collectifs qui font le plus grand bien aux deux.

Cahly et Bosco ont fait leurs "dépressifs dogs" à cause de la rentrée, mais il n'ont pas à se plaindre car mon compagnon a pu travailler à la maison et il a pris en charge les balades, même aux aurores, pour m'éviter de me lever à 5h30.  ::  Ce matin, voyant que je me préparais pour aller avec eux, les deux loustics étaient fous de joie, réalisant que je restais à la maison! ::

----------


## lénou

Mon "z'homme" a assuré cette semaine pour les balades matinales les jours d'école et m'éviter de me lever à 5h30.  :: 
Ça y est, les deux zouaves ont repris le rythme après un début de semaine dans un état de "dépressifs dogs"  :: comme le nomme mon compagnon! 
Belle balade ce matin sans les travaux le week-end. J'ai lâché Cahly et les deux ont bien profité et couru. ::  Bosco suit souvent la miss lorsqu'il la voit démarrer au 1/4 de tour: très drôle, j'adore!  :: Et lorsque les herbes sont trop hautes pour lui, il fait demi-tour, en me regardant d'un air de dire "oh ben non, je ne vais pas par là moi" et il en profite pour se faire papouiller pendant que nous attendons la miss! :: 

Visite d'une maison ce matin, qui n'était plus disponible logiquement, mais le prêt a été refusé aux propriétaires intéressés, croisons tout! ::  500 m2 de terrain "seulement", mais jardin agréable, arboré et zone sympathique pour les balades.

Cours collectif demain matin, sous forme de balade, dans une zone où passent pas mal de vélos et joggeurs...  :: 
Comme la précédente s'était bien passée dans le village avec passage de quelques voitures sans que Cahly ne réagisse. Je pense que Maxime veut observer l'effet de groupe encore une fois... Brrr, on y croit!

----------


## lénou

Chouette cours/balade avec Maxime et le groupe ce matin. Beaucoup de VTT  ::  mais Cahly réagit différemment en groupe et elle parvient à se contrôler en la flattant +++. Plus délicat avec Bosco qui les repère de très loin.  ::  Par contre, aucun souci avec les autres chiens, hyper sage.  :: 

Ça fait du bien ces bulles d'oxygène car à l'école nous évoluons au milieu des microbes... ::  Beaucoup de cas autour de nous et le masque non stop toute la journée en parlant c'est éprouvant!!! ::

----------


## duma762000

bravo les toutous ! Très bons élèves tous les deux. 
Pas facile cette période de rentrée, gérer les cours et la situation sanitaire, quel casse tête !

----------


## lénou

Merci duma.  :: 

Rendez-vous pris pour Bosco chez la vétérinaire mercredi après-midi car il se lèche frénétiquement les pattes. :: Pire depuis le retour du Cotentin! Je me souviens d'un épisode similaire l'an dernier à la même période...  ::

----------


## mamandeuna

Super Lénou, si tu as retrouvé ta classe, l'école des toutous avec Maxime, et vos longues promenades dès potron minet. Et le projet de maison ? M. Lénou a-t-il retrouvé le chemin du travail sans problème ? Bosco et Calhy ont-ils toujours la même complicité ?
Je ne viens plus ici, Lénou, car on m'a même traquée sur le post de Manoe, la goutte d'eau qui a fait déborder le vase. Je vais sur des discussions sur les chiens sur facemachin, pas sectaires, ouvertes, avec même des gens qui mangent de la viande, et qui ne te font pas la leçon a tout bout de champ, sur ce que tu dois penser, et comment tu dois penser.  ::  R
Rescue a perdu une fan, tant pis. Le monde est vaste. Reste vos discussions, où je passe avec plaisir, et les chiens à adopter que je suis toujours. Il manque aussi Momo qui a disparu des radars.  :: 
Stress du retour pour Bosco. Titus passe son temps à dormir, mais bon, quand on bouge une banane, il est à nos pieds, donc toujours vivant !

----------


## lénou

Je te réponds prochainement mamandeuna :: 

Ouff, rassurée pour Bosco suite à la visite vétérinaire. En effet, je craignais une maladie méditerranéenne qui atteint la peau et incurable mais ma vétérinaire a exercé à Marseille et connaît bien: Bosco ne pourrait déjà plus marcher! :: 
Il est allergique +++ aux aoûtats. Pas un souci d'anxiété non plus logiquement puisque ces démangeaisons et mordillements intenses n'apparaissent qu'en cette période. Vraiment rassurée!!! ::

----------


## duma762000

pour les aoûtats, le vinaigre est assez efficace sur les démangeaisons y compris pour les humains  ::

----------


## lénou

Effectivement duma, la vétérinaire  l'a suggéré.  :: 
Merci!

----------


## duma762000

j ai eu une chatte qui attrapait les aoûtats, alors que l'autre en était indemne. Et comme elle venait sur mes genoux et mon lit, j'y avais droit. C'est comme cela que je connais le truc du vinaigre....

----------


## lénou

Progrès de Bosco: il n'aboie plus lorsqu'il croise des chiens non réactifs et il supporte de mieux en mieux les trajets en voiture.  ::  Quant à Cahly, tendue pendant le cours/balade ce matin, à cause des chasseurs  ::  mais pas de queue entre les pattes.  ::

----------


## duma762000

des progrès encourageants pour tout le monde. Bravo

----------


## mamandeuna

Des nouvelles Lénou ?

----------


## monloulou

::  Lénou j'espère que ce premier mois de 'galère' a été supportable pour toi. Que des progrès chez les loulous ! je suis très contente pour toi et pour eux, une belle récompense. Bosco qui commence à supporter la voiture c'est génial, des sorties pour les vacances prochaines  :: 
Moins souvent sur le forum ces derniers temps, je ne manque pas de venir sur ton post lire les nouvelles  ::

----------


## mamandeuna

::  ::  Lénou des nouvelles, pieta, pieta !

----------


## lénou

Merci de prendre des nouvelles mamandeuna et monloulou. :: 
Première période chargée et étrange d'un point de vue scolaire...
Inquiète pour mon Bosco depuis hier après-midi.  :: Tout allait bien lors de la balade canine hier matin. Il avait juste boîté en se levant et avait crié en voulant courir avec Cahly aux aurores. Mais plus aucun signe lors de la séance éducative collective: marche en laisse courte, sans excès. L'après-midi, il a commencé à ne plus savoir comment se placer, ne parvenant pas à dormir et apparaissant sans énergie. De pire en pire le soir, à tel point que je suis restée à ses côtés jusqu'à 1h du matin car il ne parvenait pas à trouver le sommeil. J'ai, Ô miracle, obtenu un rendez-vous demain matin à 9h chez ma vétérinaire ostéopathe (habituellement, les délais sont très longs) et elle m'a donné le traitement homéopathique à lui administrer en attendant demain. Heureusement, il a réussi à faire ses besoins ce matin, ce qui m'a rassurée. Pas la grande forme mon frisou, et dans ce cas, il le montre, en tout bon garçon qu'il est!  ::  Je vais ressortir la rampe de ma Utah pour lui permettre de monter en voiture car Bosco n'a jamais supporté d'être porté, c'est donc délicat...  ::  Il es thyper sensible au niveau de sa colonne aujourd'hui mais il a retrouvé l'appétit. Point positif: je suis présente, pas de voyage en Écosse prévu cette année!!!... J'espère que tout rentrera vite dans l'ordre: le dos, la colonne, le train arrière, je n'aime pas...  ::

----------


## Sydolice

Lénou, pense aussi à regarder très régulièrement l'état de ses muqueuses ! Lorsque le chien est sans énergie ou apathique, il ne faut pas passer à côté d'une anémie. 
Les muqueuses doivent être roses, jamais blanches. 
Je l'ignorais jusqu'à ce que je perde mon Utopia d'une anémie hémolytique foudroyante.
Sinon, bien contente d'avoir de tes nouvelles.  ::

----------


## lénou

Oh, Sydolice, quel plaisir de te relire! :: 
Je sais pour les muqueuses, ma Cannelle les avait toute blanche à cause de sa tumeur foudroyante de la rate. 

Merci de demander et désolée pour la réponse tardive mais Bosco et Cahly ont été malades tous les 2 sur la route du retour! Nous avions pris la miss pour la promener en route car endroits agréables par là. La vétérinaire se trouve à plus d'1h de chez nous.

Bosco a l'équivalent d'un important lumbago. Repos pendant 10 jours: balades d'1/4 d'heure maximum, éviter tout effort. La coupe trop courte de la queue à une influence sur ses soucis de colonne et sans doute, des coups reçus dans le passé. Cette zone a toujours été sensible, Bosco ne supporte pas d'être touché au niveau des côtes depuis son arrivée chez nous, impossible de le porter. Il faut donc absolument prévoir une radio et une échographie abdominale, lorsqu'il ira mieux, pour aller explorer... Une hernie discale pourrait entraîner une paralysie...  :: Voir s'il n'existe pas un autre problème... Je faisais un peu l'autruche jusqu'à maintenant car la clinique où nous allons nous rendre est celle qui a décelé le cancer de ma Utah, mais plus le choix... 

Gros coup de blues cet après-midi car, en plus, il y a 1 an, nous partions en Écosse pour un merveilleux road trip avec mes parents et ma soeur et sa petite famille... Je n'ai pas vu ma soeur depuis le 17 juillet à cause de ce fichu covid et parce qu'ils sont entourés de cas positifs à Paris et qu'ils ne veulent pas mettre en danger mes parents. 

Ça passera, je vais préparer mon rendez-vous de carrière prévu pour janvier pour que Bosco reste calme...

----------


## duma762000

j espère que Bosco va vite se remettre de son lumbago. Il a pu glisser et se tordre le dos ou sauter et mal se réceptionner. Il se peut aussi qu'il ait une vertèbre arthrosée, du fait d'une ancienne blessure. Edu un soir s'est mis à hurler et à boiter. C'était impressionnant et angoissant. Puis plus rien, course dans le jardin à fond les manettes. On lui a fait une radio et il a de l'arthrose à l'épaule, une ancienne blessure mal cicatrisée. Il a eu 2 semaines d'anti inflammatoires. Depuis je lui donne de la poudre de moule verte de nouvelle zélande (sur le site Easybarf) et depuis 1 an il n'a pas eu de récidive, même pendant les périodes froides. J'ai aussi essayé leur poudre de plantes pour le confort articulaire mais il ne la supporte pas. Par contre j'en donne à Oly qui a eu aussi une séance d'ostéopathie car elle avait mal au dos.
Comme Bosco vient d'Espagne, il faut aussi penser à la Leishmaniose qui peut se déclarer longtemps après l'arrivée en France et peut se traduire par une grande fatigue et des douleurs osseuses. 
Bon courage

----------


## lénou

> j espère que Bosco va vite se remettre de son lumbago.


Merci duma, Bosco va mieux.  :: 
Il a même recommencer ses travaux de terrassement dans l'étang!  :: 










> Il se peut aussi qu'il ait une vertèbre arthrosée, du fait d'une ancienne blessure.


Je le crains...
Merci pour tes conseils!  :: 



> Comme Bosco vient d'Espagne, il faut aussi penser à la Leishmaniose qui peut se déclarer longtemps après l'arrivée en France et peut se traduire par une grande fatigue et des douleurs osseuses.


Ma vétérinaire a travaillé à Marseille et connaît les symptômes, elle m'assure que non... J'y avais pensé à cause de ses démangeaisons au niveau des pattes qui ne sont plus aussi frénétiques du tout comme en septembre mais qui ressurgissent régulièrement. Pour ma vétérinaire, tant qu'il n'a pas gelé, les chiens peuvent encore être gênés.
Le reconfinement ne permettra pas d'effectuer les examens envisagés. Je ne sais même pas si les vaccins de Cahly pourront être assurés en novembre...  :: 

Bon courage à tous et ... si jamais ::

----------


## duma762000

heureusement qu'il nous reste l'humour  ::

----------


## mantoinette78

Pour les rendez vous véto apparemment pas de problème, en tous cas pour les miens dans les YVELINES ou dans la MANCHE

----------


## mamandeuna

J'aime trop Bosco et son lumbago qui se roule par terre, et la complicité avec Calhy et ses oreilles antennes. Ils ont l'air de se marrer les deux !  ::

----------


## lénou

J'ai pris rendez-vous samedi matin pour mon Bosco car il a rendu quasiment toutes les nuits la semaine dernière. (Ça arrivait à mes précédentes chiennes parfois mais pas aussi fréquemment...) Il n'était pas bien du tout et totalement éteint dimanche soir, sans appétit (pas lui du tout!) un autre chien, j'ai même dormi sur la banquette pour rester à côté de lui...
 Il allait mieux hier matin, mon compagnon m'a donné des nouvelles en journée, il a baladé les deux, Bosco a mangé sans rendre, j'ai donc bloqué le rendez-vous samedi avec un vétérinaire que je connais dans une clinique proche de chez vous pour éviter la route et ils sont équipés avec possibilité de radios, etc, contrairement à ma vétérinaire ostéopathe habituelle. Des examens plus poussés sont maintenant nécessaires...  ::

----------


## lénou

Je me suis rendue chez le vétérinaire comme prévu, même si tout était rentré dans l'ordre pour Bosco: plus de vomissements notamment. Mon frisou avait un peu de fièvre, à surveiller, mais elle pourrait être provoquée par le stress lié à la consultation. Bosco a hurlé lorsque le vétérinaire a effleuré son ventre qu'il trouve relativement dur! Mais pour explorer, il faudra le tranquilliser une prochaine fois, si besoin, pour ne pas le traumatiser et pour le manipuler sereinement. La sonde pour l'analyse d'urine a provoqué également des hurlements déchirants ::  alors que cet examen semble peu douloureux d'après le vétérinaire... Mais les résultats sont bons, c'est un point très positif. Les pattes ont été également été vérifiées car Bosco se démange encore par moment ou "pédale" parfois frénétiquement en rentrant de balade avant de trouver sa place, surtout lorsque le temps est humide: légèrement irritées effectivement, mais rien d'alarmant. Le vétérinaire pense, étant donné, les réactions de Bosco, que ce dernier a un passé très tourmenté avec des coups violents qu'il a gardé en mémoire. Il réagirait donc avant même d'avoir mal, cette réaction existe réellement. Notamment au niveau de la zone sur laquelle il aurait reçu des coups violents: côtes et donc le ventre qu'il nous est impossible de toucher. Maintenant, le ventre est dur, donc à explorer sans doute une prochaine fois si les vomissements réapparaissaient. Il est certain que Bosco est douillet: si je coupe des bouclettes et que je tire légèrement parce que les poils sont emmêlés, il réagit immédiatement, c'est impressionnant, idem s'il se cogne ou s'il a une branche coincée dans ses frisettes, Bosco est tout de suite "au bout de sa vie"! ça nous amuse un peu, nous l'avons tout de suite remarqué, d'autant que mes chiennes ont toujours été tout l'inverse, mais en même temps, nous remarquons bien également que ses réactions sont liées à un lourd passé alors, ça se comprend et ça rend notre Bosco vraiment touchant!  J'espère que rien de grave ne se cache derrière tout ceci...  En tout cas, il profite et il est heureux de vivre notre frisou/gaston Lagaffe.

----------


## duma762000

le véto n'a rien donné pour le soulager ? Il a peut être fait une gastrite, c'est la saison. Quand mes chiens ont des vomissements répétés je leur donne du phosphalugel en gel (mais cela existe en solution buvable et en comprimés). Ca les soulage très vite.
j'essaierais aussi de lui donner un petit traitement homéopathique relaxant car j'ai l'impression qu'il est très anxieux. (fleurs de bach ou granules). 
Si cela se reproduit, je demanderais une analyse de sang pour éliminer toute suspicion de maladie parasitaire.
Bonne santé à tout le monde

----------


## mamandeuna

Je t'ai lue Lénou. Bosco a sans doute bien des séquelles de son passé. Titus aussi, hurle souvent à la mort quand on effleure certaines zones de son corps. On ne connait pas trop leur passé. sauf qu'il a été douloureux.
Les vomissements peuvent être aussi liés au stress, non ? 
J'espère que tout va aller mieux pour lui.  ::

----------


## lénou

Si duma, Bosco a eu droit à une injection d'anti spasmodiques, même s'il ne rendait plus depuis mardi! ::  Je ne lui ai pas donné les cachets suivants et je les garde si jamais.
Sinon, j'ajoute dans sa gamelle de l'huile de coco, excellente pour éliminer les bactéries éventuelles, du charbon et phosphalugel, si besoin, que je connais car ma Utah était également sujette aux vomissements (mais ça ne durait pas aussi longtemps), donc je lui ajoutais si besoin, associé à un traitement homéopathique. Je revois ma vétérinaire homéopathe pour les vaccins de Cahly le 28, je lui en reparlerai.
Merci pour les conseils. 
Bosco est plus nerveux que stressé mamandeuna, c'est le souci également je crois. En rentrant de balade, durant laquelle il est lâché, il court et tourne dans le jardin, tant qu'il n'a pas mangé, idem le soir, mais cette fois il se balade 1h30/2h après son repas. J'ai également diminué les rations: même quantité que Cahly maintenant.

----------


## lénou

Et j'oublie le kéfir également, à petites doses pour Bosco.
Cahly, contrairement à Bosco, a une bonne constitution: une petite sauvageonne des îles costaude comme je lui dis!  ::

----------


## lénou

Il a de nouveau la pêche Bosco!  ::  L'huile de coco, le charbon et le kéfir que j'ajoute dans une gamelle moins volumineuse semblent bien lui convenir. Comme il était tout maigrichon, car ses bouclettes sont un leurre, j'avais tendance à lui donner une portion plus grande que Cahly, qui elle, profite plus facilement. Mais en définitive, comme mon asticot est un nerveux, ça ne lui réussissait pas visiblement.

----------


## duma762000

super

----------


## lénou

Retour de chez la vétérinaire pour les vaccins de ma Cahly, enfin "le", car elle n'a injecté que pour la leptospirose, les autres, c'est tous les 2 ans maintenant!  ::             Petit voile opaque qui apparaît sur les yeux de la miss, je l'avais remarqué...  ::  Ce qui confirme son âge car ce voile se développe à l'âge de 7 ans chez le chien. (Bien plus tard chez le chat). Mais, de ce fait, les cellules olfactives se développent d'avantage, permettant ainsi de compenser: incroyable! Ma "Cacou" a déjà un odorat infaillible, elle est impressionnante, alors ça promet!  ::  Les scientifiques ont découvert cette particularité qui permet d'effectuer des greffes sur la moelle épinière des humains!  ::  Tout ça grâce aux chiens. :: 

D'après la vétérinaire, le vaccin actuel, particulièrement le chinois est rempli de nanoparticules, incompatibles avec la 5G: cocktail détonnant!... Mélange pour lutter logiquement contre le paludisme, le VIH... A renouveler tous les 6 mois!...

Toutes les fibromyalgies actuelles, des personnes de 35/40 ans, seraient liées au vaccin contre l'hépatite B.

Le meilleur plan: booster les défenses immunitaires: cuivre, or, argent, zinc (spécifiquement celui-là pour le/la Covid). Sans oublier la vitamine D.

----------


## lénou

Pas très logiques les propos de ma vétérinaire après réflexion... :: 

Ça fait du bien de s'évader un peu plus loin! Cahly en laisse mais pas de chasseurs finalement, ouf!!!
Manquait le soleil, contrairement à hier... ::

----------


## duma762000

ma chienne Caline est également atteinte par la cataracte. Comme elle ne produit plus de larmes (Kératite Sèche) on ne peut pas l'opérer et elle est en train de devenir aveugle. Je n'ai pas l'impression que son odorat se développe au fur et à mesure de sa perte de vision 
Mais l'ophtalmo qui la suit m'a conseillé de lui faire des repères odorants notamment près de l'escalier : un parfum différent en bas et un autre en haut. D'après elle, Caline va intégrer l'odeur et l'escalier et cela lui permettra de se repérer. On verra bien.
J'ai aussi ma BA qui est aveugle car ses yeux ont été détruits en Roumanie. Jusqu'à présent elle se débrouillait vraiment bien mais cela lui demande une concentration très importante pour se repérer et maintenant qu'elle vieillit (elle a environ 10 ans) elle a beaucoup plus de mal à se concentrer et se fatigue vite. Du coup elle se cogne et se perd, chose qui n'arrivait que très rarement avant. 
J'avoue que j'ai un peu peur car gérer 2 chiens aveugles va être compliqué.
Pour le véto, je n'ai pas bien compris : elle parlait du vaccin contre le Covid ? Quel rapport avec la 5G ?
 ::

----------


## Sydolice

Ce que tu dis Lénou concernant les yeux doit avoir rapport avec le traitement que mon Urfée avait pour traiter sa kératite conjonctivite sèche. Inopérable chez elle, qui avait d'ailleurs mal réagit aux traitements traditionnels. 
Le spécialiste ophtalmo qui j'étais allée consulter avec elle à Paris lui a donné jusqu'à la fin de sa vie, c'est à dire ses 4 dernières années, une pommade pour humain dont la particularité est de faire prendre les greffes justement. C'était au début un traitement encore à l'essai. Le vétérinaire m'avait expliqué qu'il avait été trouvé un rapport entre ce produit pour faire prendre les greffes chez l'humain et le traitement de la KCS des chiens. 
Sinon, on est contentes d'avoir des nouvelles et des photos de tes loulous.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Duma, l'ophtalmo de Dijon avait parlé d'énucléation à moyen ou long terme pour Urfée. 
Au final, un ophtalmo plus compétent a évité l'opération et lui a rendu une vie beaucoup plus normale au niveau de ses yeux. C'était juste un peu contraignant. Mais pas douloureux.

----------


## duma762000

Merci Sydolice. J'ai répondu en MP. Caline a vu une ophtalmo qui est vraiment très compétente, une référence au niveau national et on a la chance qu'elle exerce pas très loin. Malheureusement pour Caline il n'y a pas de traitement valable Par contre j'ai réussi à stopper ses conjonctivites infectieuses à répétition en lui mettant une goutte d'argent colloïdal quotidiennement. Et le collyre qui aurait dû ralentir la cataracte n'est plus fabriqué.
Mais ça m'inquiète plus que la chienne qui s'adapte à son handicap et continue ses petites bêtises comme si de rien n'était.

----------


## Sydolice

Les problèmes des yeux de nos animaux tant aimés sont également source de souffrance pour nous ...
Et pas que les problèmes d'yeux d'ailleurs ! Bon courage pour tes deux puces Duma.

----------


## mamandeuna

Lénou, des nouvelles ?

----------


## JPFAFF

Alors la suite des aventures du frisou et de la parabole ??

----------


## herovar

[QUOTE=duma762000;3241921]mes chiens n'ont plus ne savent pas jouer. Quand je leur lance la balle ou la corde, ils me regardent "qu'est ce que tu veux ? Bon d'accord je vais la chercher, mais c'est bien pour te faire plaisir" "une fois ça va, deux c'est idiot, tu peux aller la chercher toi même"
et ils s'en vont plus loin, renifler, faire les commères. J'en ai acheté des jouets à pouet pouet, sans pouet pouet, des doudous etc.... A part les détruire dans les 5 minutes, pas beaucoup de succès. Les kong, ils les ont totalement ignorés. 
Même entre eux ils ne jouent pas, sauf au tout début de l'adoption d'Edu (galgo mâle) en fait je crois que ce que je prenais pour du jeu était un test pour savoir qui était qui et qui s'imposait.[/QUOTE]

ça m'a fait rire de lire ça, parce que j'ai la même chose avec le mien. Finalement, je me sens moins seul  :Big Grin:  haha

----------


## lénou

Désolée pour ce silence... :: 
Je donnerai quelques nouvelles très vite. :Embarrassment: 
Il y a 2 ans, Bosco prenait la route pour nous rejoindre.  :: 
Le voilà maintenant. :: 

Avec Cahly, sa soeurette d'adoption ::

----------


## duma762000

chouette d'avoir des nouvelles ! j'espère que tout va bien pour toute la famille  ::

----------


## Belgo78

Merci Lénou ça fait plaisir de voir Frisou et sa bergère  ::

----------


## lénou

Notre Espagnol imite beaucoup sa soeur d'adoption réunionnaise mais pas sur ce plan-là, heureusement!  ::  :: 
Miss Cahly ne "siestait" pas à sa place habituelle et pour cause, j'ai trouvé ceci! ::

----------


## duma762000

oh pauvre petit rat/souris. A L'Assassin !  ::

----------


## lénou

> oh pauvre petit rat/souris. A L'Assassin !


C'est un rat  :: , habituellement, Cahly est une experte en... taupes!!! ::  6 mois de vie à l'état sauvage laissent des traces...  ::

----------


## duma762000

chez moi ce sont les hérissons qui sont la cible du lévrier espagnol Edu. Quand il en trouve un, il devient fou, il a la gueule en sang mais il s'en fiche, même si je lui propose une de ses friandises préférées pour qu'il le lâche, non ça ne l'intéresse pas. C'est une vraie bagarre pour arriver à sauver le hérisson, avec des gros gants qui glissent, la torche dans les dents (parce que ça se passe toujours la nuit). Malheureusement je n'y arrive pas toujours.

----------


## lénou

Oh, je ne savais pas qu'un chien pouvait tuer un hérisson. ::  J'aurais du mal à supporter... 
Cahly les renifle mais c'est tout. Elle ignore également les oiseaux, c'est déjà ça!...
Sinon, avec elle, ça va très vite, l'animal est quasiment achevé sans le réaliser et elle donne facilement sa proie: je me console comme je peux...  ::

----------


## duma762000

Edu vient d'Espagne. Là bas certains les dressent à ramener les hérissons car ils les mangent. Mais il n'y a pas que les hérissons qu'il tue, il y a aussi les chats, les lapins, les oiseaux ...... Une fois son "devoir" accompli il me le ramène, l'horreur complète. Mais que faire sauf de surveiller, surveiller, surveiller.... Par contre il n'a jamais ramené une souris ou un rat, peut être qu'il les gobe ? :: 

En outre il y a Caline, la petite (5 kg) mais une chasseuse incroyable. Souvent ils s'y mettent à deux : le plus grand attrape, qq fois arrive à tuer et la petite lui vole la proie et courre autour du jardin avec "sa" proie. Très difficile de lui prendre aussi. Bref j'ai arrêté de mettre des abris à hérisson, des nichoirs

----------


## mamandeuna

Sur le moment, j'ai cru à une nouvelle adoption...
Oui, effectivement, c'est bizarre pour Calhy. Titus lui, ne chasse que le poulet frit KFC, à croire qu'il y en a à chaque coin de rue à La Réunion... ::

----------


## lénou

"Plus ou moins 4 ans aujourd'hui notre frisou  :: , même si la date réelle est plutôt celle de son adoption pour nous.  :: 

Souvenirs, il y a 2 ans: "La date fictive des 2 ans de Bosco apparaissant sur le carnet de santé étant le 15/05 et, heureux hasard, ayant un rendez-vous ce matin chez un spécialiste à mi-chemin de la côte, le cadeau était forcément tout trouvé: découverte de la mer!  :: 
Pas trop rassuré au début en dehors de son environnement habituel, monsieur frisou a vite suivi Cahly!" ::

----------


## Belgo78

Joyeux arriversaire Frisou, ici aussi on fête plutôt les dates d'arrivée, pour eux je crois que c'est le plus beau jour de leur vie  ::

----------


## Sydolice

Ici aussi mais on fête tout : dates d'arrivée, date de naissance, date de mois supplémentaire lorsqu'elles sont bébé ou âgée et date de départ ! En fait, il n'y a pas une semaine sans date souvenir de quelque chose.

----------


## lénou

Bosco boîtait par intermittence depuis quelques jours, je pensais à un épillet, malgré les précautions, car il ramène toujours la campagne dans ses bouclettes . Finalement, après visite chez la vétérinaire hier, il a les coussinets à vif!  J'avais lu qu'une particularité du perro de agua est d'avoir les yeux en accord avec la couleur des poils, donc pour lui, "caramel beurre salé", yeux dorés, mais également ongles et coussinets rosés/beige et visiblement plus sensibles dans ce cas (je n'avais pas pensé à regarder ), d'autant qu'il ne marche pas sur le béton en pleine chaleur, mais uniquement le matin ou le soir en ce moment: fini les balades pendant les heures du midi pour l'instant!  Ses coussinets sont vraiment bien abîmés.  La vétérinaire a prescrit du"solipat" pour les tanner et elle a déconseillé l'huile de coco dans un premier temps car cette dernière risquerait de les "ramollir", sauf que, j'en ai appliqué hier et j'ai lu les précautions à prendre: pas sur une peau lésée notamment! Bosco était encore plus gêné ce matin. J'ai décidé d'appliquer quand-même de l'huile de coco ce soir. Je pense à du miel aussi ou à de l'argent colloïdal. Solipat, je le garde pour renforcer lorsque les coussinets seront cicatrisés. Avez-vous déjà rencontré ce souci, avez-vous d'autres conseils? Merci.

J'aimerais que Bosco puisse profiter des randonnées auvergnates le mois prochain!

----------


## duma762000

chouette d'avoir des nouvelles de Bosco même si celui-ci a des soucis de santé.
Alors oui j'ai eu Waiton mon premier galgo qui a souffert toute sa vie de plaies à une de ses pattes. Tout le monde disait que c'était une plaie due à leishmaniose et qu'il n'y avait pas grand chose à faire. J'ai expérimenté des dizaines de produits, vétérinaires ou humains, recettes maison etc... Le solipat est un produit qui tanne (durcit) les coussinets mais sur de la peau saine. Je l utilise avant les vacances pendant une dizaine de jours car on marche plus et sur des cailloux. Et aussi s'il y a de la neige.

Il faut désinfecter et couper tous les poils inter digitaux pour ne pas favoriser la macération. L'huile de coco c'est bien car même si ça ramollit les chairs ça permet aux tissus abîmés de s'en aller et laisser la place à des tissus sains. En cas de fissure ça aide bien aussi. Mais mon chien adorait ça et la léchait j'étais obligée de lui mettre un pansement et un bottillon. 
Il y a aussi des sprays d'aluminium pour sécher mais il ne faut pas que le chien se lèche.
Ce sont des plaies difficiles à soigner car le chien marche et amplifie ses plaies, il se lèche et humidifie les tissus.
A la fin je lui faisais des bains de pattes avec un désinfectant dans l'eau et je séchais au mieux. Puis je mettais du talc pour enlever les dernières traces d'humidité en vérifiant que ça ne faisait pas de petites boules pour qu'il n'ait pas mal (comme nous avec un caillou dans la chaussure).
Il y a aussi des baumes qui sont assez efficaces, on les trouve sur les sites de chiens de traineaux. Je vais rechercher mes références de l'époque.
Bon rétablissement à Bosco et caresses à Cathy.

----------


## lénou

Merci pour ton retour duma. :: 
La boiterie de Bosco m'intrigue beaucoup et me contrarie car il est vraiment très gêné le matin au réveil. Il boite un peu au début de la balade mais ensuite ça se calme... S'il s'agissait des coussinets, la douleur s'amplifierait en marchant... Idem lorsqu'il se lève après un moment de repos, sieste dans la maison... J'avais pensé à un épillet mais je ne vois rien. Pas simple avec ses bouclettes... 😕

Je vais prendre rendez-vous chez un autre vétérinaire équipé pour des examens complémentaires...
Tellement de souvenirs avec ma Utah et son chondrosarcome... ::

----------


## Sydolice

Coucou Lénou, je suis heureuse d'avoir de tes nouvelles.
Je te partage deux expériences que j'ai eu avec deux de mes chiennes : 
- Utopia, qui a été atteinte de pyodermite chronique purulente toute sa vie. L'été, cela affectait aussi ses coussinets. 
Parfois, je lui mettait des petites protections en latex, trouvées sur internet. Mais honnêtement, ça la serrait beaucoup et l'eau passait quand même. Parfois, c'est quand même mieux que rien, surtout au niveau du sable.
Et je lui mettait un baume très doux : Tass+ de la marque Husse. C'est naturel et à base de miel. Cela en mettait partout mais elle aimait que je la badigeonne avec ça. C'est vraiment très, très doux, il m'est arrivé d'en mettre sur moi aussi.

Ma Candille était atteinte d'une malformation super, méga handicapante pour nous qui adorions passer des heures en balade : ses coussinets s'affaissaient sous son poids ( pourtant tout à fait normal pour sa race ) et du coup, elle marchait sur ses os. C'était effroyablement douloureux pour elle. J'ai fini à la toute fin par la promener principalement en poussette mais avant ça, nous avons passé presque 8 ans à ne faire que des balades que sur sol herbeux ou très très, très doux. 
Il lui était totalement impossible de marcher sur des gravillons, des cailloux, petits ou gros, du goudron ( même froid ! ) etc ... Parfois même le sable de Gironde la faisait boîter.
J'ai contourné le problème en ne trouvant que des balades possibles pour elle puisque aucun véto ne nous a jamais aidé à ce niveau là. 

A mon humble avis, si c'est récurrent chez Bosco, ce n'est pas un épillet, même si tu fais bien de commencer par regarder là.
Essaie de voir si il semble souffrir plus sur certaines surfaces que d'autres.
Bon courage en tous cas et amitiés aussi de toute ma nouvelle petite troupe : Odalie et Clara, mes nouvelles petites chiennes et P'titméo, le petit chat de 10 ans qui fête aujourd'hui ses 11 semaines à la maison.

----------


## duma762000

ce que j'ai essayé pour mon chien : Winterpad (chez polytrans je crois) et Bio Balm de Dermoscent.
C'était pas mal comme produit mais ça n'a rien fait pour la patte de mon galgo car son souci provenait d'une fracture d'un doigt mal soignée en Espagne et qui lui a pourri l'os. On ne l'a vu qu'à la radiographie mais très longtemps après les premiers symptômes.

Si Bosco boite au lever c'est peut être parce que les muscles sont froids. N'a-t-il pas fait une chute ou une foulure en courant ? Quelquefois ça passe inaperçu pendant la promenade. Tu fais bien d'aller voir un autre véto, il ne faut pas lâcher si tu as un doute. Pour mon chien, j'ai fait confiance et il a souffert pendant de longs mois.
Mon autre galgo, Edu, m'a fait une frayeur il y a peu : il faisait pipi dans la maison alors qu'il est relativement propre. Mon véto m'a toujours dit qu'un chien brusquement malpropre avait un souci de santé. Effectivement en l'observant j'ai vu qu'il avait du mal à lever la patte, du coup il faisait juste un tout petit pipi le soir et ne pouvait plus se retenir la nuit. Ensuite j'ai remarqué que le pipi n'était plus en hauteur (quand il marque à l'intérieur, c'est haut sur le meuble - ah le cochon!)  c'était comme si une des filles qui avait fait. Il a eu des anti inflammatoires et tout est rentré dans l'ordre en quelques jours. Je pense qu'en prenant trop vite un tournant il s'est blessé à la cuisse. Il ne boitait pas pourtant. J'ai pris rendez vous avec l'osteo la semaine prochaine pour être sure que tout est rentré dans l'ordre.

----------


## mamandeuna

Bonjour lénou !
Contente d'avoir des nouvelles du Frisou, question idiote, lui laisses tu son harnais en permanence ? 
Il semble y avoir deux problèmes, les coussinets et des problèmes articulaires (boiterie). Les grandes chaleurs n'améliorent pas la situation et réveillent parfois les vieilles douleurs de leur vie d'avant. Depuis deux semaines, Titus nous fait le tripatte et ne marche que sur trois pattes. Parfois on trouve des choses sous ses coussinets, et c'est ce qui le gêne, parfois, ça lui arrive après des heures de voiture, replié dans son panier, du mal à se remettre en marche. On a pas identifié le problème, mais on croit que c'est mécanique. Bref, pour ton Frisou, une visite ailleurs pour avoir un autre avis pourra t'aider. Le problème avec nos rescapés, c'est qu'on a pas toujours les clés à leurs soucis de santé...

----------


## lénou

Merci pour vos retours!  :: 
Période chargée, je tarde pour répondre!  :: 
Pas de rendez-vous avant jeudi prochain... ::  dans la clinique avec des vétérinaires expérimentés et soucieux du bien-être de leurs patients d'après les témoignages. 
Pas mieux, pas pire l'état de la patte. Bosco boite toujours énormément au réveil mais ensuite ça se calme, il mange et il est gai, donc pas de visite en urgence, d'autant que je n'étais pas disponible cette semaine pour conduire mon frisou :: . Mon compagnon ne peut pas se permettre d'attendre tout un après-midi en ce moment. ::  Si urgence vitale, il irait bien entendu. Nous avons "reregardé" avec une lampe de poche, mais rien de visible. Bosco semble se lécher entre les coussinets mais pas souvent, par contre, il rétracte sa patte même lorsque l'on ne la touche pas...
Mon compagnon ira avec lui chez le vétérinaire: je vais tout noter pour qu'il n'oublie rien.  ::

----------


## lénou

> lui laisses tu son harnais en permanence ?


 Cahly et Bosco sont "nus" dès qu'ils rentrent à la maison, même pas de collier. ::  Et le harnais qu'ils portent est conseillé par les ostéo pour laisser libre les articulations.



> Bref, pour ton Frisou, une visite ailleurs pour avoir un autre avis pourra t'aider.


Oui, justement, mais j'aurais aimé plus rapidement... :Frown: 



> Le problème avec nos rescapés, c'est qu'on a pas toujours les clés à leurs soucis de santé...


 C'est vrai, parfois... A ce propos, la chienne Nina, Mastin de notre groupe d'éducation/rando, est soignée dans cette clinique et souffrait des mêmes alternances de vomissements et diarrhées que Bosco: ils ont ciblé le problème donc ça me rassure...  :: 



> "je suis heureuse d'avoir de tes nouvelles."


Merci, moi aussi!  :: 



> N'a-t-il pas fait une chute ou une foulure en courant ?


Il est parfois maladroit et ne voit pas les éventuels obstacles sur le chemin, mais nous n'avons pas vu cette fois...

----------


## duma762000

Espérons que le souci sera diagnostiqué et soigné. On attend les nouvelles.

----------


## lénou

Oui, merci, en attendant il reste gai!  ::

----------


## lénou

Petite balade agréable dans une réserve naturelle accessible aux chiens en laisse (pas trop longue pour Bosco) car après la séance d'éducation collective, séance vraiment agréable et sympathique. Cahly, la chipie, me fait des "pas bouger" extra puis se met à ramper ni vue, ni connue pour me rejoindre!  ::  Elle ne bouge pas tant que je m'approche de l'autre chien, mais si je le caresse, elle arrive illico presto miss jalouse.  :: 

Bosco a bien progressé également.  ::

----------


## mamandeuna

Coucou Lénou !
On ne reconnait pas bien Frisou...il est dans son panier ?
Pourquoi vont-ils dans un cours "d'éducation collective" ? 
Calhy est bien une bourbonne, elle fait tout à sa manière... (je reconnais les stratégies de Titus, pour faire tout à sa manière... :: ).
Tu sauras pour la santé de Bosco au 2e rendez vous.

----------


## lénou

Des nouvelles de Bosco qui avait rendez-vous jeudi matin chez le vétérinaire: comme nous nous en doutions il est au repos forcé pendant un mois pour cause de tendinite à la patte avant droite. Le pauvre a été malade pendant le trajet vers la clinique alors qu'il était à jeun.  Perdu sans sa Cahly et sans moi. Les secrétaires ont eu pitié de le voir tout tremblant dans la salle d'attente, muet malgré la présence d'autres chiens  et bavant énormément!  Impossible de le monter sur la table non mobile car il a hurlé lorsque mon compagnon a voulu le soulever (il avait prévenu le docteur) et le vétérinaire, très compréhensif et soucieux du bien-être de ses patients  l'a ausculté sur le plancher des vaches!

D'après lui, il s'agit de suite de maltraitances, une radio n'apporterait pas grand chose. Idem pour ses phases de diarrhée et de vomissements qui seraient liées à son état émotionnel (lorsque je reprends l'école après une période de vacances, par exemple). Un grand sensible notre loulou  :: , sous ses airs de caïd en balade à l'extérieur.

----------


## lénou

> Pourquoi vont-ils dans un cours "d'éducation collective" ?


parce qu'ils sont hyper réactifs à l'extérieur. Bosco a pris les travers de Cahly.
C'est un groupe sympa avec balades canines dans des lieux différents.

----------


## duma762000

tu pourrais essayer l'homéopathie (peut être l'as tu déjà fait ?) : gelsenium (trac et évènement stressant) et ignatia (crise d'angoisse)
Et aussi l'arnica que j'utilise pour les chocs physiques et émotionnels.
Mes chiens réagissent bien à cette homéopathie.
Pour les épisodes de diarrhée, essaye la levure de bière (moi je donne une gélule par jour systématiquement) et pour les vomissements tu peux donner une gélule d'artichaud qui va nettoyer le foie, ce qui peut aider aussi en cas de stress. Ou du chardon marie mais c'est plus puissant que l'artichaud donc à donner sur de courtes périodes (après une opération ou une vaccination). Ceci est valable aussi pour nous les humains ...

----------


## lénou

Merci duma.
Nous nous soignons par homéopathie et la vétérinaire habituelle est homéopathe/ostéopathe.
Gelsemium et arnica je connais bien, levure de bière, je donne, de la tourbe également mais je ne connais pas l'artichaud. Merci!

----------


## lénou

J'ai laissé mon "coco" avec son papa.  Ils nous rejoindront samedi de la semaine prochaine, J'espère qu'il ne me fera pas la tête pendant 15 jours comme il y a 2 ans! 
Cahly va me soutenir pour le début de ma cure ORL. Quel bonheur de se retrouver avec mes parents en camping-car pour 1semaine 1/2.  Ma chipie n'était plus habituée, perdue hier, elle va se faire bichonner. 
Bosco lui manque mais Cahly s'est trouvée un nouvel ami.  :Big Grin:

----------


## duma762000

super bien confectionné. Il y a de l'idée en Auvergne !

----------


## lénou

Reprise des bonnes habitudes perdues depuis les vacances d'avril: balade de 6 à 7h avant la cure avec ma Cahly: seules au monde, un paysage superbe, des odeurs enivrantes, ça ressource!!!  ::

----------


## lénou

> super bien confectionné. Il y a de l'idée en Auvergne !


tu en as à chaque coin de rue dans un village médiéval du Bourbonnais, exposés de juin à septembre. En septembre, ils sont brûlés lors d'une fête.

----------


## duma762000

dommage de détruire ces oeuvres. Mais la tradition l'exige. Bonne continuation et recharge les batteries à fond !

----------


## mamandeuna

Bonjour Lénou !
Super photos et une Calhy bien heureuse (elle a toujours ses oreilles paraboles, comme toute bourbonne...).

----------


## lénou

La pluie brise notre élan, sinon Cahly parcourait tout le massif du Sancy! ::  Elle est infatigable, même sous l'humidité, mais bon, pas trop compatible avec mes soins...  ::  Tant pis, cape, bottes et parapluie!  Pas trop d'appétit la miss, son Bosco lui manque et réciproquement!  ::

----------


## lénou

Mon compagnon m'a envoyé une photo de la patte de Bosco.  ::  Il se lèche mais ne boite pas, rien d'apparent...  ::  Je lui ai conseillé de nettoyer avec de l'argent colloïdal et de lui faire un pansement au miel. Si besoin, j'irai chez le vétérinaire par ici la semaine prochaine. Des conseils? Merci.

----------


## Mirko78

A ce point là je pense que c'est vraiment un tic chez lui, que c'est pas comportemental ou physique, mais plus comme quelqu'un qui ne peut s'empêcher de se ronger les ongles jusqu'au sang.

Du coup faudrait trouver un truc pour l'en empêcher mais à part une collerette, ou une sorte de chaussure je vois pas  ::

----------


## lénou

Qui est sur la route pour nous rejoindre? ::

----------


## duma762000

un p'tit mouton ? Mais non c'est Bosco, qui croyait qu'on ne le reconnaîtrait pas :Cool:

----------


## manoe

J'imagine que c'est la joie des retrouvailles dans la lénou's family  ::

----------


## lénou

Voilà les deux zouaves réunis.  :: 

Alors, grosse bouderie de la part de Bosco vis-à-vis de moi pendant 1/2 h, à détourner la tête pour ne pas me regarder!  ::  Puis, il a vite fumé le calumet de la paix ::  encore plus pot de colle que d'habitude  ::  ce qui dérange un peu Cahly qui a eu l'exclusivité pendant 1 semaine 1/2, alors ça "râlouille" un peu, ça garde ses distances mais c'est passager!

----------


## manoe

Sacré tempérament ce Bosco  ::

----------


## mamandeuna

J'adore les deux, et contents et boudeurs, frères soeurs tout crachés.  :: 
Titus, la seule fois où on s'est séparé, était un peu déboussolé, à mon retour, pareil, un bel indifférent, il passait son temps sur les genoux de ton BF, qu'il avait mis dans sa poche, alors qu'au début le contact ce n'était pas ça.  ::  Il l'accompagnait pour éplucher les carottes. On sentait qu'il avait été chouchouté et mon retour ne le rendait pas plus enthousiaste que ça... ::

----------


## lénou

> Sacré tempérament ce Bosco


 Un berger pot de colle avec moi, mon ombre, qui vit mal nos séparations... :: 



> Titus, la seule fois où on s'est séparé, était un peu déboussolé, à mon retour


Bosco boude réellement, détourne la tête, m'ignore... Il y a 2 ans (2 mois après son adoption) il avait agi ainsi durant 1 semaine 1/2, cette fois 1/2h!  :: 
Par contre, lors de son placement en famille avec Cahly pour notre voyage en Ecosse, il était fou de joie en me voyant: pas le même contexte puisqu'ils étaient tous les 2. Ce qui semble difficile pour lui, c'est que je prenne Cahly!
Et la miss a encore du mal au moment des repas et en journée lorsqu'il me suit à la trace: elle se place entre nous 2 et montre ses quenottes!!! ::  Bosco ralouille, mais il plie systématiquement face à la miss! Je suis obligée d'intervenir sinon elle le harcèle le pauvre!  ::  En plus, dans le buron, l'escalier menant à l'étage est dangereux donc protégé d'une barrière, Cahly n'a donc pas son espace à elle pour se réfugier, alors ça l'agace de le voir me suivre en permanence! ::  Ça reste gentillet!  :: 
Si l'orage revient, je la laisserai monter, pas de souci pour elle. Bosco, pour sa part, serait capable de dévaler du premier étage mon Gaston Lagaffe! ::

----------


## Mirko78

Ah non il râle de pas avoir eu sa Cahly.
Ici je sépare beaucoup la meute pour les promenades, à force je me rends compte que ce qui les embête c'est de ne pas être avec leurs copains, moi c'est qu'un petit détail. Après ceux qui sont en promenade s'en foute.

Quand je pars tout seul, là oui c'est moi qui compte.

----------


## lénou

> Ah non il râle de pas avoir eu sa Cahly.


Il boude parce que je le laisse seul: Bosco est mon ombre! :: 
Nos pots de colle: ::

----------


## manoe

J'adore les pots de colle  :: 
Je surnommais d'ailleurs mon Aron superglue et quelquefois je me plaignais de ne pas pouvoir faire un pas sans qu'il soit là mais au fond, j'adorais qu'il soit mon ombre et le cherchais les rares fois où je ne le voyais plus...

----------


## duma762000

on rouspète quand ils sont dans nos jambes mais on les cherche dès qu'ils s'éloignent ! Ah les humains !

----------


## manoe

C'est exactement ça !!

----------


## mamandeuna

J'ai eu un caniche, c'est pot de colle plus hurlements de loup quand on s'absente hors norme... :: 
J'ai adoré ma bichonne, qui s'est élevé toute seule, autonome et fine, elle se débrouillait dans toutes les situations. C'était, reposant après le caniche loup... :: 
Titus, on est obligé de faire très attention. On ne l'entend pas, il est tout petit, on peut marcher dessus, s'asseoir dessus, l'écraser, bref, il faut toujours y faire attention.  ::

----------


## lénou

Bosco est pot de colle mamandeuna mais pour autant, il sait rester seul sans souci. De plus, il ne gêne jamais le passage et si c'est le cas, il se déplace de lui-même, sans demande de ma part.  ::

----------


## lénou

Vendredi soir en Auvergne. :: 


[

----------


## lénou

Bosco et Cahly sont arrivés dans le Lubéron à la faveur d'une invitation inopinée chez l'ex belle-mère de mon compagnon (j'ai fait, par hasard, sa connaissance virtuellement  pour lui apporter de l'aide pour une adoption :: suite à la mort tragique de son chien  :: ).

Qui est tombé dans la piscine cet après-midi, tête la première, en pensant que son "pôpa" se noyait!? ::  C'est finalement son "pôpa" qui l'a sauvé!  :: Impossible de ne pas nous surveiller avec insistance!!!

8000 m2 de terrain et quel a été leur moment favori à tous les deux?... La balade au crépuscule en dehors de la propriété!  :: Deux ans que nous cherchons à acheter une maison avec un minimum de terrain (entre 600 et 1000 m2). Je pense que finalement nous allons opter pour un studio pour nos deux pots de colle qui nous suive partout!  :: 

Bon, par contre, ils ont plus d'espace pour jouer ensemble!  ::

----------


## lénou

Le lieu peut paraître idyllique mais j'ai beaucoup de mal à être zen ici paradoxalement... 
A l'extérieur, énormément d'épillets  ::  et dans la propriété, quelques frelons et pas mal de guêpes qui circulent autour de nous... Je suis allergique, passons, mais surtout, Bosco cherche à les attraper lorsque ces insectes sont trop insistants! Ce n'est franchement pas détente pour moi...  :: 
J'ai bien embarqué un répulsif bio aux huiles essentielles à base de citronnelle, mais ça les éloigne peu... ::  Si vous avez des astuces plus efficaces pour m'éviter de préparer ma classe enfermée dans la maison derrière les moustiquaires avec les deux zouaves à mes côtés, je suis preneuse! Merci.  :: 
En plus, l'herbe du jardin est forcément sèche et piquante... J'ai pris mes bâtons de marche nordique, toute contente de pouvoir reprendre un bon rythme avec Cahly et Bosco autour de moi en liberté dans le terrain, mais Bosco est tout malheureux parce que cette "paille" irrite ses coussinets sensibles... :: 
Vive l'Auvergne et le Pas-de-Calais! ::

----------


## manoe

Pas de solution à t'apporter malheureusement mais juste un petit coucou en espérant que toi et tes loulous pourrez néanmoins profiter de ces vacances en dépit des inconvénients...

----------


## duma762000

est ce que Bosco supporterait des bottines ? J'en avais pour Waiton qui avait une patte blessée qui ne voulait pas guérir et qu'il malmenait en courant sur le gravier ?
Attention à la piscine, prévoir quelque chose pour que les chiens puissent en sortir seuls, on a beau faire attention, ça peut arriver. Et aussi:
_Depuis le 1er janvier 2006, tous les propriétaires de piscines privatives doivent équiper leurs bassins de plein air d'un dispositif de sécurité visant à prévenir le risque de noyade. Au choix :_
_barrière,_ _couverture de sécurité,_ _alarme,_ _abri de piscine._
_Le législateur vise la sécurisation :_
_Des piscines enterrées extérieures privatives, à usage individuel ou collectif (y compris spas et jacuzzis)._
_Sont exclus du champ d'application :_
_les piscines hors sol, les bassins d'ornement, les piscines situées dans un bâtiment, les établissements de natation visés par la loi 51-662 du 24 mai 1951._

----------


## Sydolice

Pourtant, l'herbe a l'air super verte ! 
Lénou, tu ne veux pas faire un stage de maintraining avec tes loulous ?  ::  
Je suis certaine qu'ils adoreraient ça, surtout Cahly à mon avis. J'ai inscrit mes filles pour voir ce qu'elles vont donner sur de la recherche. J'adore l'idée d'utiliser le super flair de nos chiens. Comme il n'y a plus de truffes ni de club de cavage en Bourgogne, du moins en Côte d'or, je vais être ravie d'essayer autre chose. Bon, Clara ma retraitée d'élevage a déjà travaillé sur cailles puisqu'elle a son TAN mais elle a appris à ne plus s'intéresser aux oiseaux. Enfin, tant que je suis là et que je surveille je pense. 
Le stage a lieu à Montargis.

----------


## lénou

Oups, je n'avais pas vu Sydolice! ::  Merci pour cette découverte. :: 
J'ai passé beaucoup de temps à l'école cette semaine et nous sommes maintenant en Normandie: merci pour ta proposition! :: 

Merci le virus? ::  Je vais oser l'écrire finalement, je crois ,puisque nous nous retrouvons dans le Cotentin! Séjour du mois de mai reporté, covid oblige! Alors j'ai embarqué mon ordinateur, ma plastifieuse, et j'en passe, mais finalement travailler et respirer au grand air, à deux pas de la mer, avant les lonnnnngues journées masquées :: , c'est l'idéal!

----------


## duma762000

très belles photos de nos vedettes ! Je suis jalouse du ciel bleu car ici en "haute" Normandie il a fait gris toute la journée, sauf ce soir.

----------


## lénou

Dimanche, la prioritaire de la location est rentrée pour faire le point du début de séjour, eh bien... Bosco l'a pincée!  ::  Manque de vigilance de notre part: elle n'avait pas averti de son arrivée, j'étais à l'intérieur de la maison et mon compagnon a pensé que notre frisou se souvenait d'elle (nous avions déjà loué une semaine ici l'an dernier). Elle a l'habitude car il s'agit d'une location prioritairement dédiée aux locataires avec chiens, il l'a pincée superficiellement et elle a dit elle-même qu'il jouait son rôle...  
L'an dernier, Bosco enlaçait délicatement la jambe de la propriétaire avec sa patte, c'était tout aussi gênant  :: et cette année il la pince!? ::

----------


## duma762000

pas sympa Bosco ; un aboiement et/ou un grognement devrait suffire. Heureusement qu'elle l'a bien pris, cette dame.

----------


## lénou

La propriétaire a avancé trop rapidement et avec assurance dans "notre propriété provisoire", elle n'a pas respecté la phase de "j'analyse qui tu es, je te renifle sans que tu me regardes et sans bouger..." pour que tu obtiennes le droit de passage!  :: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Bosco se découvre une passion pour les vagues et Cahly file comme le vent! :: 

Quand on pense que la miss avait une peur panique de la plage après son adoption! ::

----------


## duma762000

oui je me rappelle bien ! Merci de me montrer qu'il n'y a pas qu'en Haute Normandie que le ciel est chargé.
Quoique depuis hier nous avons du soleil, youpi. 
Bonne continuation dans cette région magnifique que j'aime beaucoup

----------


## lénou

Entre ciel et mer. ::

----------


## lénou

Ça y est, Cahly et Bosco sont déposés sur la côte dans la famille qui les garde pour une semaine, après 2 essais (une journée puis un week-end). Ils sont au milieu de 4 chats sans souci!  ::  Un couple de jeunes retraités très présents car la dame est malheureusement malade et le monsieur les balade 3 fois par jour en zone calme.

Que la maison semble vide sans nos deux zouaves ce soir!  :: 

Vivement le départ demain matin! C'est chouette un compagnon généalogiste successoral qui a un dossier à résoudre dans les Alpes!  ::  Mais sans les zouzous, c'est moins chouette, mais plus raisonnable... Bosco a encore été malade en voiture ce matin, alors les longs trajets sur une courte période... ::

----------


## duma762000

merci pour les nouvelles. Bon séjour dans les Alpes. Et les loulous vont être gâtés.  ::

----------


## mamandeuna

Des nouvelles Lénou des deux beaux gosses ?

----------


## lénou

"Cinq années parmi nous déjà pour notre rayon de soleil réunionnais.  :: Que de progrès pour notre petite sauvageonne depuis son arrivée chez nous. Guinette  :: est devenue Cahly.  :: "

----------


## duma762000

Elle est très belle, dans son attitude, les oreilles déployées, le dos bien droit.
Et oui le temps passe très vite, ici cela fait 11 ans pour les 2 chiennes et 6 ans pour le lévrier.

Et Bosco ? Que devient-il le frisou ?

----------


## Alantka

Cahly, un si joli nom pour une bien belle nouvelle vie  ::  Avec toute la symbolique derrière ce choix, en hommage de tes compagnes de vie. C'est toujours si émouvant de voir les photos et de lire, des années après leur adoption, comme d'anciens chiens abandonnés, ayant parfois souffert de maltraitances ou de négligences, sont désormais heureux, aimés et choyés.  ::

----------


## superdogs

> *"Cinq années parmi nous déjà pour notre rayon de soleil réunionnais. Que de progrès pour notre petite sauvageonne depuis son arrivée chez nous*. Guinette est devenue Cahly. "


Oui, c'est quand on se retourne, et que l'on mesure le chemin parcouru, les peurs surmontées, la dose de confiance accordée, que l'on se rend compte, que jour après jour, on a semé des graines d'amour qui ont finalement germé.....

J'ai exactement le même sentiment avec Alma... presque 3 ans déjà, le temps file...

----------


## mamandeuna

Magnifique Calhy !  ::  
Comme tout les bourbons, toujours un détail qui fait qu'on les reconnait, pattes trop écartées et oreilles un poil trop en arrière... ::  des oreilles à la Titus quoi...
J'ai relu toute l'arrivée de Guinette, les doutes, les joies. Tout un roman si bien écrit.

----------


## mamandeuna

Bon anniversaire Lénou ! ::  ::

----------

